# DmC: Devil May Cry thread of genuine reviews only! - Part 4



## Tazmo (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 17, 2013)

*DmC: Devil May Cry thread of genuine reviews only!*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2013)

Uh...why did you just quote yourself?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 17, 2013)

First post in the new thread and all you can say is "Why did you quote yourself"?

Terrible.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

lol dmc2 has the best dante costume.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2013)

Velocity said:


> First post in the new thread and all you can say is "Why did you quote yourself"?
> 
> Terrible.



Maybe if you read the old thread you'd know why I made that post.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2013)

Part 2
> Part 4

Apparently the only thing tazmo is able to count, is money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Esura said:


> Uh...why did you just quote yourself?



Wow Esua that's all you could say?
Better question why don't I quote myself more instead of others huh?


----------



## Krypton (Jan 17, 2013)

I haven't even played this game and i know it's the bestest game eveeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr!

15/10. Am being generous here people, it deserves far more.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

Shakespearean writing. bullcrap.


----------



## EJ (Jan 17, 2013)

THIS GAME SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

This game blows. 

9/10

Would say again. 

Hell, I wouldn't play Bloody Palace considering how sleep inducing the combat is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2013)

so any sales numbers yet?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> so any sales numbers yet?



It's probably sold trillions
[YOUTUBE]7wAYiiNRkys[/YOUTUBE]
Max getting his ass handed to him by dante.
A real boss fight, a better structured boss fight than anything in DmC


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bSgQzIs3Zk[/YOUTUBE]
Scene 11 - Dante enters the lair of a demon known as Poison to slay her. Poison appears from the ground vomiting intestines all over, enter Dante -

Dante - "Hark! Though must be the final component of the bilious villainy!"
Poison - "Who art though!?"
Dante - "A maid for you to court, aha! I jest! To you I am fair Dante, slayer of demons. An honorable title, you'd suggest?"
Poison - "DANTE!? Bastard son of Sparda and Eva the concubine? BLEAUGUGHGH" Poison vomits profusely narrowly missing Dante. " Though seekest to slay me? Though can't slay me! For a thousand and two hundred years I have drawn breath!"
Dante - "Humorous, seeing as thy countenance begets a creature of twelve-thousand!"
Poison - "A plague upon thee!"
Dante - "A plague upon thee!"
Poison - "A PLAGUE UPON THEEEEEEE BLEAUGGHHHGHGHG!!!!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 17, 2013)

Tameem said:
			
		

> ?If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to *the best that theatre and film have to offer*.?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

So games like Mass Effect don't exist now?


----------



## EJ (Jan 17, 2013)

GOD the music sounds fucking TERRIBLE in this game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

He broke the barrier of terrible.
[YOUTUBE]cpME4riPI1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

dubstep is Shakespearean. whatevers popular at the moment is shakespearean.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2013)

So on mission 7 now (I think there are 20 right?) and enjoying my time with it. Flaws aside the game is pretty damn fun. I def like Dante. I like Kat aswell. Virgil is okay, So far he hasn't shown any action so not much on that side. I like the chemistry between him and Dante so far. 

Things I really like are the design choices on most levels. The combat feels strong yet still fast. Plus those finishing slow downs at the end of certain area look sick. The pacing of enemies works well enough, similar to past DMC game. Go into a area, kill all, move on. Also platforming for most part works well enough. Sometimes looks really badass, other times looks silly do to limited animations jumps (Why is this always in DMC games? Jumping looks odd compared to say something like God of War or Ninja Gaiden?) 

Only two negatives that keep hitting me in the face are of the following. I can't stand when enemies can only be hit by certain weapon. And they show up quite a bit. They don't bombard you with like 5 different types at once so it's not annoying. But it can be really annoying cause the cool thing about the combat is switching between everything so effortlessly and keep doing it. Why the FUCK limit dante's move list to ONE weapon for a certain enemy> Like I said doesn't happen much but when it does, annoying. 

Another thing I feel bit iffy bout is the music. I always disliked DMC music but it can be really fucking annoying in this one. I usually just zone it out or whatever, but damn. Some of it is okay but that damn metal screaming shit is just annoying. 

Other then that I gotta say I'm enjoying it. As I did with every DMC before it. Except 2. 

Any serious questions shoot. Willing to answer.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

> Only two negatives that keep hitting me in the face are of the following. I can't stand when enemies can only be hit by certain weapon. And they show up quite a bit. They don't bombard you with like 5 different types at once so it's not annoying. But it can be really annoying cause the cool thing about the combat is switching between everything so effortlessly and keep doing it. Why the FUCK limit dante's move list to ONE weapon for a certain enemy> Like I said doesn't happen much but when it does, annoying.



Then you'll hate Witches. Since their barriers require Angel Stance weapons. And the fuckers decide to be cute and pull up barriers for their buddies later on.

So far only Dreamrunners and their ilk are the only ones I can say can fight decent. Everyone else just stands there and be weak.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Then you'll hate Witches. Since their barriers require Angel Stance weapons. And the fuckers decide to be cute and pull up barriers for their buddies later on.
> 
> So far only Dreamrunners and their ilk are the only ones I can say can fight decent. Everyone else just stands there and be weak.



Yeah sounds like that's going to be annoy me, shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Right now I'm in Mundus' tower and the Stance based demons just come out of the woodwork. Now add Dreamrunners who can, you know, _*actually fight*_, then yeah. A unneeded clusterfuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Right now I'm in Mundus' tower and the Stance based demons just come out of the woodwork. Now add Dreamrunners who can, you know, _*actually fight*_, then yeah. A unneeded clusterfuck.



Stance based demons are basically Artificial difficulty.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Right now I'm in Mundus' tower and the Stance based demons just come out of the woodwork. Now add Dreamrunners who can, you know, _*actually fight*_, then yeah. A unneeded clusterfuck.



So far only guys giving me trouble are the rage guys. Basically cause they are kind of fucking annoying in their super saiyan mode. Quick way to handle em?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> So far only guys giving me trouble are the rage guys. Basically cause they are kind of fucking annoying in their super saiyan mode. Quick way to handle em?



Which ones, the chainsaw ones that glow or the some kind of animal one (forgot the name). Either ones just require to move out the way for a bit and then you counter with something like Stinger > Trillion Stabs and try to combo with Arbiter. Since the thing is overpowered as fuck and more than likely to stagger them. Especially if you manage the Trinity Smash or the 2 slash attacks with Rebellion into a third one with Arbiter with a delay into a Smash.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Stance based demons are basically Artificial difficulty.



More or less, they just single your combat options out. The Hell Knights are probably the stupidest fucking inclusions since their ground inferno attack (they create a circle of lava around them) gets rendered moot since Devil Stance makes the attack do jack shit. Guess what Stance you use to kill them?

The only sorta annoying ones are the golem looking things with buzz saw for hands.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 17, 2013)

The Guys with the Chainsaws keep fucking me up.

Also what Ethnicity is Kat supposed to be?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The Guys with the Chainsaws keep fucking me up.



Well they are harder than all the bosses in the game put together, but just barely.


Zen-aku said:


> Also what Ethnicity is Kat supposed to be?



The Abused American woman Ethnicity


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The Abused American woman Ethnicity



Can i get a real answer to this


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Then you'll hate Witches. Since their barriers require Angel Stance weapons. And the fuckers decide to be cute and pull up barriers for their buddies later on.
> 
> So far only Dreamrunners and their ilk are the only ones I can say can fight decent. Everyone else just stands there and be weak.



The only enemies that ever annoyed me in DMC games were the the ones that were transparent except for their face, and the flying enemies. Mainly cause having to do constant helm breakers gets annoying after a while. Even worse when they're cheap shotting you out of your range.

Enemies with barriers though? Man I'm really gonna hate that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Can i get a real answer to this



That is the real answer


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> For real?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 when there the only enemy there fine but when i'm trying to deal with a bunch of different guys they get my ass



> They're piss easy. And my ass is on Nephilim mode, the supposed "hard mode".


Nephilim is normal mode son.



> That is the real answer


no its not


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

> when there the only enemy there fine but when i'm trying to deal with a bunch of different guys they get my ass



Other enemies just stand there and be idiots. Singling one out shouldn't be a chore.



> Nephilim is normal mode son.



Still easy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Nephilim is normal mode son.


DMD is DMC3 special editions easy mode.
Nephilim is very easy mode, everything below it is the win button.


Zen-aku said:


> no its not


It is not even trolling that's the role DmC assigns her.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm usually all for spamming the guns, jump over them to dodge attack, and beat the living shit out of them with my sword.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> DMD is DMC3 special editions easy mode.
> Nephilim is very easy mode, everything below it is the win button.
> 
> It is not even trolling that's the role DmC assigns her.



How was that easy? Vergil 3 was a bitch even with holy waters.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty sure Kat is Caucasian.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It is not even trolling that's the role DmC assigns her.



how you view her role, has nothing to do with me wanting to know what her race is, it is trolling.



			
				Raido said:
			
		

> Still easy.


 Most normal modes are.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Pretty sure Kat is Caucasian.



Dunno her skin tone and eye shapes have me leaning a diffirent direction


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'm usually all for spamming the guns, jump over them to dodge attack, and beat the living shit out of them with my sword.



Guns in this game are about as useful as a sack of yams.

Even Revenant (the shotgun), isn't much help. A bit step up from E & I. Even then it does piss poor.



> How was that easy? Vergil 3 was a bitch even with holy waters.



Vergil 3 was tough, but Vergil 2 was just unforgiving since he *loves* Air Tricking + Beowulf.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Pretty sure Kat is Caucasian.



Not that you can really tell with unreal engine.


Amatsu said:


> I'm usually all for spamming the guns, jump over them to dodge attack, and beat the living shit out of them with my sword.
> 
> 
> 
> How was that easy? Vergil 3 was a bitch even with holy waters.



You just suck, is all. Vergil 3 isn't even that hard on easy.
Now DMD vergil 3 on the other hand, that's fun.
Also spamming guns in DmC?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Dunno her skin tone and eye shapes have me leaning a diffirent direction



Donte has a funny skintone as well if you haven't noticed.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2013)

> Kat is a caucasian female, wearing a lavender hoodie with an orange body, which she keeps up over her head while on missions, hiding her short brunette hair. She has several long necklaces with silver pendants, and wears very short shorts, along with knee-high boots. She has a stencils tube slung over her back, used in her tagging with spraypaint that hangs off her waist. She has several mystic-designed tattoos on her arms and forehead.





Grain of salt I guess.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Guns in this game are about as useful as a sack of yams.
> 
> Even Revenant (the shotgun), isn't much help. A bit step up from E & I. Even then it does piss poor.
> 
> ...



I usually use the guns just to juggle or stun enemies. It works pretty well i find.

Actually I had an easier time with Vergil 2 on DMD mode than I did Vergil 1 and Vergil 3. Vergil 3 was worse though because no matter how many times I'd knock him out of DT he would always go right back in a second later, and because the game decided to give him regenerating health too this made it the most frustrating fight in the game.  My fingers hurt worse than getting the OVER 9000 trophy with Trish in DMC2's bloody palace (which took over 8 hours of straight playing with no breaks with tons of rooms full of bloody goats.) by the time I beat him, and I literally was yelling "YEAH! FUCK YOU VERGIL I KICKED YOUR ASS!" at the screen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I usually use the guns just to juggle or stun enemies. It works pretty well i find.
> 
> Actually I had an easier time with Vergil 2 on DMD mode than I did Vergil 1 and Vergil 3. Vergil 3 was worse though because no matter how many times I'd knock him out of DT he would always go right back in a second later, and because the game decided to give him regenerating health too this made it the most frustrating fight in the game.  My fingers hurt worse than getting the OVER 9000 trophy with Trish in DMC2's bloody palace (which took over 8 hours of straight playing with no breaks) by the time I beat him, and I literally was yelling "YEAH! FUCK YOU VERGIL I KICKED YOUR ASS!" at the screen.



>which is what you should feel after fighting a boss
[YOUTUBE]9q49-UUoxGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Donte has a funny skintone as well if you haven't noticed.



Not really



> Guns in this game are about as useful as a sack of yams.


It Wouldnt be DMC if the guns were usefull


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

> It Wouldnt be DMC if the guns were usefull



You must have poor memory then.

Since you can actually kill something or stun them senseless.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not that you can really tell with unreal engine.
> 
> 
> You just suck, is all. Vergil 3 isn't even that hard on easy.
> ...



I was only talking about DMD Vergil 3. He's cake on any other difficulty. And it's not so fun when it takes forever just to chip his health  down only to recover it constantly because he spams infinite helm breakers giving you barely a chance to knock him out of DT.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You must have poor memory then.
> 
> Since you can actually kill something or stun them senseless.



Iv never done that, the guns in Dmc serve the same function, Picking of the weak ones in the air, and keeping a combo going, ive never seen them good for much else when i play


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Iv never done that, the guns in Dmc serve the same function, Picking of the weak ones in the air, and keeping a combo going, ive never seen them good for much else when i play



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORgSuIIesIE[/YOUTUBE]

Even without being at Truestyle tier comboist (then again, Brea's is on another fucking level), its perfectly possible to use them to your advantage.

Whether it be damage, style, or being in the air.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]yeOEzVh3pnY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It wouldn't be an idiot if they didn't say stupid things.



Well being visually impaired my reflexes aren't that good. That and I'm guessing it takes a lot of time and practice to become that good anyways. I'm usually the kind of person who played through DMD once and said "never doing that again" afterwords.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Really the guns aren't all that useful in the games. You just use them to help with making cool combos with your melee weapons.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Well being visually impaired my reflexes aren't that good. That and I'm guessing it takes a lot of time and practice to become that good anyways. I'm usually the kind of person who played through DMD once and said "never doing that again" afterwords.


Think of it this way you won't ever have the chance of doing so unless you play 3 and 4.
There is a reason styles are great and I just showed you.
Royalguard is fan fucking tastic.
[YOUTUBE]CbOFIcaGZdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Really the guns aren't all that useful in the games. You just use them to help with making cool combos with your melee weapons.



Considering I killed Phantom in DMC1 with guns only. For Griffon its necessary. DMC3, nearly killed Beowulf with E&I (till he decided to spam his feathers).

DMC2 Guns rape.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORgSuIIesIE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Even without being at Truestyle tier comboist (then again, Brea's is on another fucking level), its perfectly possible to use them to your advantage.



Seems to me  that this is just  intentional handicaping,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Really the guns aren't all that useful in the games. You just use them to help with making cool combos with your melee weapons.



[YOUTUBE]Hkty6R0TBs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Considering I killed Phantom in DMC1 with guns only. For Griffon its necessary. DMC3, nearly killed Beowulf with E&I (till he decided to spam his feathers).


And How Long did that take? i could kill the hunter with nothing but guns too



> DMC2 Guns rape.


That they did but were not allowed to talk about DMC2


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Considering I killed Phantom in DMC1 with guns only. For Griffon its necessary. DMC3, nearly killed Beowulf with E&I (till he decided to spam his feathers).
> 
> DMC2 Guns rape.



Really? I killed Phantom with Air Raid. That did a far more efficient job on him. Facing multiple shadows at once was the biggest challenge to me in DMC1 anyways.

And yeah I agree DMC2s guns were overpowered. I pretty much killed everything with ebony and ivory in that game.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Think of it this way you won't ever have the chance of doing so unless you play 3 and 4.
> There is a reason styles are great and I just showed you.
> Royalguard is fan fucking tastic.
> [YOUTUBE]CbOFIcaGZdY[/YOUTUBE]



Ugh I hated Royalguard. I could never get the timing of it down to use it as effectively as a lot of those youtube videos make it out. I pretty much always stuck to trickster. I preferred the fast movements and higher jumping.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> And How Long did that take?



A few minutes considering I could spam it rapid fire.

And I'm talking about Beowulf, who's harder to kill due to certain reasons.



> i could kill the hunter with nothing but guns too



Sure...

If you got 30-40 minutes to burn.

It's *THAT* weak in this game. Even with upgrades.

At least in the previous games they can be used to pepper health bars and it was noticable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> And How Long did that take? i could kill the hunter with nothing but guns too



How many hours? 
Unless you haven't seen the DmC and DMC3 gun comparison  your argument is pretty invallid here for all purposes.
There is a difference between "I have something better to use" and "these are so shit I won't ever use them."
Not that your argument flies when Pandora exists, a gunslinger weapon.
[YOUTUBE]mHmSGp6q29E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-M0sxC3I9ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm assuming people here never experimented different styles of fighting and what weapons could be used.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> A few minutes considering I could spam it rapid fire.
> 
> And I'm talking about Beowulf, who's harder to kill due to certain reasons.
> 
> ...


I used them to pepper the hunters health bar and it worked just as well as it did in the past games, it would probly take 10-15 with the  guns in this one


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

For example fighting Cerberus can be done with guns only as well. Takes a bit of dodging but its more safe if you don't wanna get damaged.

On the other hand its perfectly acceptable to go in close. Which takes reading the bosses moves and mannerisms since a claw swipe from Cerb has wide range. Or its roars can bring down ice.



> I used them to pepper the hunters health bar and it worked just as well as it did in the past games, it would probly take 10-15 with the guns in this one



Did you actually pay attention to the damage you're inflicting? With guns alone?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm assuming people here never experimented different styles of fighting and what weapons could be used.



Implying that all the styles were worth using


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Did you actually pay attention to the damage you're inflicting? With guns alone?



Yes. It was shit but the sameas when i would use the guns on cerberus and the like


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Implying that all the styles were worth using





Its clear that we're done here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Its clear that we're done here.



What ever bro.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Implying that all the styles were worth using




All of the styles are useful.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

I figure out why Zan-Aku likes DmC. 


Its because he can actually play it.

Its the only explanation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All of the styles are useful.


 The fuck they are.



> I figure out why Zan-Aku likes DmC.
> 
> 
> Its because he can actually play it.
> ...


 I can play any thing, Ive played and beaten al the previous DMCs, GOWS, and Ninja Gaidens [except for the third oone i didn't touch that shit]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes. It was shit but the sameas when i would use the guns on cerberus and the like



Even if we go with your complete ignorance on the original DMC because you share the same ignorance of reviewers who gave this game 7 or higher while claiming it has features never before seen in the franchise

There was a video here posted showing gun damage between the two games. 
EDIT
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]

And lol at saying some styles were not worth using, they each gave their own unique ability which were actually useful be it Trickster, Doppleganger, Quicksilver, Gunslinger, swordmaster or Royal Guard.

I'll elaborate

Quicksilver: Stopped time and increased speed

Swordmaster: For the various bladedweapons you used and you had many

Gunslinger: For the various guns and again you had many

Royal Guard: This was a defense style and it helped a lot in higher difficulty

Doppleganger: Should I explain why being able to create a duplicate Dante plus you could use the second controller, a pseudo two player mode.

Yeah all the styles were not worth using


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The fuck they are.
> 
> I can play any thing, Ive played and beaten al the previous DMCs, GOWS, and Ninja Gaidens [except for the third oone i didn't touch that shit]



If you can play those games, supposedly, then why are you having a hard time with an elite mook?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2013)

I am disappointed they didn't go the little nicky route.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If you can play those games, supposedly, then why are you having a hard time with an elite mook?



I didn't say i was having a hard time, i said they kept tagging me when their are a bunch of enemy's on the screen.

There were enemies in those games that would fuck up my rythem too

@Tranquil Fury Gunslinger is useless and Dopelganger is The definition of Awesome but impractical


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I am disappointed they didn't go the little nicky route.



Ozzy's too good for Casual May Cry.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I didn't say i was having a hard time, i said they kept tagging me when their are a bunch of enemy's on the screen.
> 
> There were enemies in those games that would fuck up my rythem too



>supposedly played NG
>gets disoriented rythem here

You for real?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I am disappointed they didn't go the little nicky route.



It would have been better that way honestly.
Little nicky is a work of art in comparison.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >supposedly played NG
> >gets disoriented rythem here
> 
> You for real?



Yeah, And don't "supposedly" me I was Playing NG when it was a An exclusive on the original X-box.

Alma had a spot on my favorite boss fights list for some time.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

How is Gunslinger useless when it amps your guns?All of them from the E and I to the freakin Bazooka?It gives you whole new moves for your guns and don't pretend those are'nt important when you need to keep distance.

Doppleganger is awesome but impractical?How especially when you have a second player to assist?Plus two dantes attacking in sync is still useful.

None of the styles were useless, they each catered to the player's preference and were actually useful.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Forget a real DMC player. A real Ninja Gaiden player would find the enemies so slow that attempting to gang up on you should be considered sleep inducing.

I mean this is a game where enemies decide to have machine guns and rocket launchers to spam.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I didn't say i was having a hard time, i said they kept tagging me when their are a bunch of enemy's on the screen.
> 
> There were enemies in those games that would fuck up my rythem too
> 
> @Tranquil Fury Gunslinger is useless and Dopelganger is The definition of Awesome but impractical



You do know dopplerganger lets you play 2 player right?
[YOUTUBE]8LfrzCxiz4c[/YOUTUBE]
Also, gunslinger isn't useless, you know it isn't.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2013)

you know looking at Kat

she has a genuinely interesting design.

I mean if you upped her mysticism like 700% she could have been a compelling female lead.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Kat's forgettable.

I'm at the end of the game and honestly don't really see the point of the story.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> How is Gunslinger useless when it amps your guns?All of them from the E and I to the freakin Bazooka?It gives you whole new moves for your guns and don't pretend those are'nt important when you need to keep distance.
> 
> Doppleganger is awesome but impractical?How especially when you have a second player to assist?Plus two dantes attacking in sync is still useful.
> 
> None of the styles were useless, they each catered to the player's preference and were actually useful.



Someone that knows what he's talking about^
This is one of the reasons DmC sucks no freedom in combat.
The story just makes it even more hypocritical in that aspect.
Conform to NT's low standards, obey drink drink drink.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I mean if you upped her mysticism like 700% she could have been a compelling female lead.



700% more squirrel semen.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

Would'nt normally hold that against a DMC game but this game is'nt a DMC game, the difficulty is hilariously low and the combo style is limited because the game forces you to use certain weapons on certain enemies.

Mundus was a giant fodder as opposed to a major boss. So it's not like I can enjoy this game for the gameplay, the game looks stylish but that gets old and tedious due to being forced to use certain weapons only repeatedly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> How is Gunslinger useless when it amps your guns?All of them from the E and I to the freakin Bazooka?It gives you whole new moves for your guns and don't pretend those are'nt important when you need to keep distance.
> 
> Doppleganger is awesome but impractical?How especially when you have a second player to assist?Plus two dantes attacking in sync is still useful.


 The fact that i need another person to make Dopelganger usefull is kinda my point genuis.

and i have already stated how the guns are shit and, giving them a buff and litting me shoot at diffrent angels  dosen't do shit



> A real Ninja Gaiden player would find the enemies so slow that attempting to gang up on you should be considered sleep inducing.


This isn't a fucking sport, where  Beating NG autimaticly makes you some Gaming demi god, an individual game gives you a diffrent ebb and flow, How i play NG has no effect on how i play another game. The DmC enemies aren't fast but their stances can trip you up espicaily if you got a rythem going


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

From where I am now, I only done like about 4 boss fights.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2013)

don't remind me of the squirrel spunk

that was just stupid

as is graffiti mysticism.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

zenieth said:


> don't remind me of the squirrel spunk
> 
> that was just stupid
> 
> as is graffiti mysticism.



Kat turns the floor and walls into a bukkake video. Shakespearean shit right there.

And can there be at least someone in this game besides Kat and Phineas who isn't a foul mouthed prick? Its novelty is wearing thin.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

> The fact that i need another person to make Dopelganger usefull is kinda my point genuis.
> 
> and i have already stated how the guns are shit and, giving them a buff and litting me shoot at diffrent angels dosen't do shit



You don't seem to understand awesome but impractical it can still be used without a second player, the copy just does the same moves you do, it's like Vergil and Dante vs Mundus. Offcourse since having a second player allows for a sort of two player mode then it's not impractical even then as long as you have a friend. Therefore it's not impractical. You either get

-2 Dantes doing the same attacks which adds damage up and combos
-2 Dantes each played by a different player

Doppleganger is fun because it allows a sort of pseudo two player option in the game. 

You clearly don't know how Gunslinger influences various weapons?Stuff like better lock ons, more damage and more moves plus high combo potential?You actually have to master the style to pull off combos, that's the point but it's worth the effort.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqp5DIW8seI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The fact that i need another person to make Dopelganger usefull is kinda my point genuis.


>just showed doppleganger being useful with one person
>everything is being ripped to shreds
>having the ability to play 2 player is useless


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Its pretty useless to speak to someone who wears his casualness and ignorance on his sleeve.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You don't seem to understand awesome but impractical it can still be used without a second player, the copy just does the same moves you do, it's like Vergil and Dante vs Mundus. Offcourse since having a second player allows for a sort of two player mode then it's not impractical even then as long as you have a friend.
> 
> You clearly don't know how Gunslinger influences various weapons?Stuff like better lock ons, more damage and more moves plus high combo potential?You actually have to master the style to pull off combos, that's the point but it's worth the effort.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqp5DIW8seI[/YOUTUBE]


Ive played to the ppointi've "masted" Gunslinger and its not worth the effort, What it gives you just isn't that usefulll,, and with out a second player  Doppelganger is even worse,


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

You have'nt even given any argument besides "It's not good" are you capable of explaining or possibly even giving a visual aid?

Gunslinger may not be your style of playing but don't say it's useless when it covers the guns and long ranged style.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Ive played to the ppointi've "masted" Gunslinger and its not worth the effort, What it gives you just isn't that usefulll,, and with out a second player  Doppelganger is even worse,



>It lets you play two player 
Suddenly the argument you gave for doppelganger looks stupid.
It's not that gunslinger is bad, it's just boring to stay at range and use one thing. It's perfectly effective unlike DmC's guns.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You have'nt even given any argument besides "It's not good" are you capable of explaining or possibly even giving a visual aid?
> 
> Gunslinger may not be your style of playing but don't say it's useless when it covers the guns and long ranged style.



I was in the middel of some thing,

the Bonus the gun sling gives, shooting form directions  and shit, its fun sure but   but it doesn't  up their damage enough to make the guns usfull more then Killing little mooks, and peppering the bosses health, It Flashy  yes but  over all usless unless your  really willing to handicap your self  by using it and using it for the sake of hey look iam using the shit guns on a boss look how big my dick is aren't you impressed?



> >It lets you play two player
> Suddenly the argument you gave for doppelganger looks stupid.


What if you don't have 2 players, then your stuck with alame duck style


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> What if you don't have 2 players, then your stuck with alame duck style


The style still wrecks bosses shit.
It still plows through enemies like butter.
Somehow not useful.
Oh and enables two player.
You can play two player throughout the whole game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The style still wrecks bosses shit.
> It still plows through enemies like butter.
> Somehow not useful.
> Oh and enables two player.
> You can play two player throughout the whole game.



Yes so weve established, it is uslees if you don't have another person how ever is my argument.

the dopelgangers positioning is what makes it usless.

any way i got work tomarrow i'm out


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The fact that i need another person to make Dopelganger usefull is kinda my point genuis.
> 
> and i have already stated how the guns are shit and, giving them a buff and litting me shoot at diffrent angels  dosen't do shit
> 
> This isn't a fucking sport, where  Beating NG autimaticly makes you some Gaming demi god, an individual game gives you a diffrent ebb and flow, How i play NG has no effect on how i play another game. The DmC enemies aren't fast but their stances can trip you up espicaily if you got a rythem going



Is it weird that I curbstomped the final boss in Ninja Gaiden quite easily considering it took me a few tries with practically every other boss in the game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes so weve established, it is uslees if you don't have another person how ever is my argument.
> 
> the dopelgangers positioning is what makes it usless.
> 
> any way i got work tomarrow i'm out


I was hoping for more than a few sparks


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm assuming people here never experimented different styles of fighting and what weapons could be used.



Honestly I was more akin to wanting to build up the style meter so I'd mostly use the guns as support, or at the very least waste the weakest enemies with them. Except DMC2... I didn't even need a sword in that game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Honestly I was more akin to wanting to build up the style meter so I'd mostly use the guns as support, or at the very least waste the weakest enemies with them.



That's perfectly OK.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

You know what made DMC3 really easy? Super Sparda plus Quicksilver.Sure you could practically kill everything with no effort but it was all kinds of fun making Dante a one man slaughter house against all these enemies that couldn't fight back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Nevan was my least favorite weapon. I only used it on the combat statues when I had too but normally I just couldn't get the groove of the weapon. My main weapons tended to be rebellion and cerberus. Sometimes I'd substitute in Agni and Rudra or Beowulf depending on the circumstances. But I never used Nevan in combat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Nevan is so excellent to use once mastered. Or at least the frame of combat in mind.

Can you say crowd control?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

I know when I could get it to work Nevan proved quite capable at blasting huge groups of enemies in every direction. It's definitely the hardest to control though


----------



## creative (Jan 18, 2013)

initially, I thought to myself "well fuck maybe the combat is okay. one of the shining thing about DMC has always been the tight as fuck combat system. I may not even need multiple styles right? I mean, DMC 1, GOW and Bayonetta did great without it right?"

then I played the demo

then my girlfriend got the game

then I had no mouth...and not I must scream


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2013)

>guns useless in DmC
Fair point.

>guns useless in every DMC
Lol What. in DMC2 you could finish mini bosses with just guns and in DMC3 the guns scaled to the difficulty sure you could sit there in DMD and shoot an enemy to death but don't get made when he scythes your ass.

>no point to gunslinger
Gunslinger was fun


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

DmC:

Breakable
Abusable
Predictable
Easy 
And FUCK YOU

Essentially a battered and abused housewife in video game form instead of the vixen that plays hard to get.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2013)

am i the only fan of gunslinger and Nevan?
Crowd? Sure let's play you fuckers a tune then shoot kamekamehas out my guns


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Jam Session + Two-Some Two Time


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

And how bout that Shotgun Stinger?

Or in DMC4, the Honey Comb shots.


----------



## creative (Jan 18, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> >no point to gunslinger
> Gunslinger was fun




gunslinger made certain sub and primary bosses drag on for far to long though. shit I think gunslinger was on the low-end of the DmC tier list. wish I had that pic from /vg/. I personally liked royal guard. it's a bitch to master but once you do...


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2013)

I preferred trickster. In fact against that big piece of blob i was untouchable until the bitches gave me vergil.


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 18, 2013)

creative said:


> gunslinger made certain sub and primary bosses drag on for far to long though. shit I think gunslinger was on the low-end of the DmC tier list. wish I had that pic from /vg/. I personally liked royal guard. it's a bitch to master but once you do...



Ahh man, remember Dreadnought?  And a full-power Release?

Badass.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Nevan was my least favorite weapon. I only used it on the combat statues when I had too but normally I just couldn't get the groove of the weapon. My main weapons tended to be rebellion and cerberus. Sometimes I'd substitute in Agni and Rudra or Beowulf depending on the circumstances. But I never used Nevan in combat.



Was'nt big on Nevan but it granted flight+various aerial moves to my DT so when I needed that I switched. Nevan is more complex to use than other DTs but it's great when you master it, just I never bothered to master it.

I prefered Trickster or Swordmaster. Quicksilver I avoided due to it's game breaking but it was great in Bloody Palace.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

I was a trickster man. I felt that Swordmaster and Gunslinger left me open way too much, and I just found the quick dodge and double jump far better.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Was'nt big on Nevan but it granted flight+various aerial moves to my DT so when I needed that I switched. Nevan is more complex to use than other DTs but it's great when you master it, just I never bothered to master it.
> 
> I prefered Trickster or Swordmaster. Quicksilver I avoided due to it's game breaking but it was great in Bloody Palace.



Yeah I pretty much used Nevan only for air raid and vortex if that's what it was still called in DMC3 I completely forgot. Stringing combos as base Dante though was hard as hell.

I think I'd have liked Royalguard more if it had been easier to figure out the timing. I just couldn't get used to it. Heck during that one secret mission in DMC4 where you have to use royalguard only it took forever and a lot of luck just to complete that, and even then all I did was mash the button instead of trying to judge the timing. In the end I pretty much used royalguard as much as I used doppleganger, which was pretty much never.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 18, 2013)

Gunslinger Lvl3+Artemis and any other gun=instant SSS.

That thing was built for getting you SSS and slapping bitches to boot. I'm a fan of E&I's various attacks. But I have a fetish for handguns.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

Royal Guard is broken due to healing, defense and counter power so being hard to master balances it out.

Also lol at Adam Sessler being a fanboy. He's been reviewing games for a decade+ and what he said was true. He did'nt bash the game where he felt it did right but bashed it for it's flaws. He was unbiased, he also actually bothered to explain things and has actually played the previous DMC games, something most of the reviewers clearly did not play.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Tameem said that a female character shouldn't have to be sexy in order for you to like it. That the character should have depth.
Goes on to making DINO have sex with SEXY strippers (nudity) and then when Kat comes to his trailer, DINO is naked. And Kat is looking at his dick. 


Tameem also called Trish from DMC a prostitute with high heels and big guns.
DmC supporters wish for DmC2 : Trish.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2013)

never said slinger was the best but it was pretty fun
and fancy

I liked all the styles... gunna sound weird but i never got doppelganger to work in a  spectacular fashion i could be proud of :/


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope somebody is linking tameem all the not payed reviews and most important - public scores. Dat metacritic


----------



## Lulu (Jan 18, 2013)

I have subscribed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuj05upk73I[/YOUTUBE]

That fast paced, intensive boss fight. I can hardly keep up.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuj05upk73I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That fast paced, intensive boss fight. I can hardly keep up.



It happens 1 out of a 1000 times unless you actually try to make it happen, but yes the Hunter boss can glitch and end up just setting in a corner doing nothing. I do really hate the fact that can happen at all.

I demand they fix it, when Blood Palace update comes!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2013)

Fucking beautiful, there is still hope left in man.



Bought a copy to my friend, I know this is still wishful thinking but I'm really hoping for a DMC5, God damn it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 18, 2013)

Im more used to sword master than trickster cuz im more of an aggressive player. also


bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bSgQzIs3Zk[/YOUTUBE]
> Scene 11 - Dante enters the lair of a demon known as Poison to slay her. Poison appears from the ground vomiting intestines all over, enter Dante -
> 
> Dante - "Hark! Though must be the final component of the bilious villainy!"
> ...



bumping


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuj05upk73I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That fast paced, intensive boss fight. I can hardly keep up.



Intricate, complex and deep life-changingly hardcore gameplay 10/10


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 18, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Intricate, complex and deep life-changingly hardcore gameplay 10/10



Considering how the boss almost ruined his life bar, this was most likely a last resort gamble.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 18, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Considering how the boss almost ruined his life bar, this was most likely a last resort gamble.




Doesn't matter, point is he was still able to defeat the boss by removing nearly HALF his health, standing around and using his pistols exclusively.

That shouldn't happen, period, and theres nothing that says you can't just spam the pistols through the fight from beginning to end.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 18, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Doesn't matter, point is he was still able to defeat the boss by removing nearly HALF his health, standing around and using his pistols exclusively.
> 
> That shouldn't happen, period, and theres nothing that says you can't just spam the pistols through the fight from beginning to end.



Well, I do that to Cerberus too, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

I did it to Agni and Rudra. Swordmaster didn't work out so I just went back to Trickster. Shot up the twins until almost all their health was gone then wailed on them with cerberus. They went down pretty quick.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking beautiful, there is still hope left in man.
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a copy to my friend, I know this is still wishful thinking but I'm really hoping for a DMC5, God damn it.


Here's from Japanese one


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 18, 2013)

^Hatfi...besides the star rating I can't tell much from this. Some context would be helpful.



Gwynbleidd said:


> Doesn't matter, point is he was still able to defeat the boss by removing nearly HALF his health, standing around and using his pistols exclusively.
> 
> That shouldn't happen, period, and theres nothing that says you can't just spam the pistols through the fight from beginning to end.



You can't. Oh you can kill him with just E&I if you like, but it takes forever even with them maxed out and your dodging skills to be at top notch. Your making thing harder on yourself by 3x trying to beat Hunter using only E&I without a glitch.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fucking beautiful, there is still hope left in man.
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a copy to my friend, I know this is still wishful thinking but I'm really hoping for a DMC5, God damn it.



Last night I showed my cousin DmC. He didn't like it. He went and borrowed my HD Collection and decided to play DMC1 instead. And it was still good to look at.

Me: That is the DMC I know



Amatsu said:


> I did it to Agni and Rudra. Swordmaster didn't work out so I just went back to Trickster. Shot up the twins until almost all their health was gone then wailed on them with cerberus. They went down pretty quick.



Fighting A & R with Swordmaster was intense. Though that fight could be exploited by bringing down both their health bars before it becomes 1 vs 1.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2013)

So the game isn't doing so hot in most places, at least going by regional amazons.

God, I hope this bombs.




> Fighting A & R with Swordmaster was intense. Though that fight could be exploited by bringing down both their health bars before it becomes 1 vs 1.



Fuck that noise, I go against dual wielding A or R with full health.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2013)

Boy, those million years sure passed fast. Donte's getting a DMC3 skin.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jan 18, 2013)

It's nice to see him in a jacket that fits.

Does turning the alternate skin on also give him a more appealing personality?


(We all know there's only one answer to that question.)

(P.S. Fuck You.)


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So games like Mass Effect don't exist now?



Not since 3.


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

thread still exists why???


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Because it's EDGY. 

And Ninja Theory is paying Tazmo off.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Last night I showed my cousin DmC. He didn't like it. He went and borrowed my HD Collection and decided to play DMC1 instead. And it was still good to look at.
> 
> Me: That is the DMC I know
> 
> ...



Oh I always made sure never to go one on one with either of them. When I heard that one of them having both swords is instant death I pretty much stuck to the strategy of killing them at the same time.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Didn't tameem say something about getting laughed out of a bar? 

...so will there be a bar DLC where you get laughed out of by Capcom?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 18, 2013)

This new Dante would be laughed out of a bar too, unless we are talking about a very edgy bar.


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Didn't tameem say something about getting laughed out of a bar?
> *
> ...so will there be a bar DLC where you get laughed out of by Capcom*?


 you a damn fool.I wish I could rep you.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> you a damn fool.I wish I could rep you.



did for ya


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> did for ya



Good looking out.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 18, 2013)

Shout out to the boys beating A & R with the dual pistols. I used swordmaster to beat them. Its faster that way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Boy, those million years sure passed fast. Donte's getting a DMC3 skin.



>And he still looks bad all you did was show the difference between them with DLC capcom


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh hey I know. What about some DLC where all he does is talk like Duke Nukem?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2013)

Would prefer him to just talk like evil dead ash

Then again most of dukes one liners are stolen from Ash so 1 and the same.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7hlHjZw0c[/YOUTUBE]


Such difficulty. Such enemy pressure and opposition.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Would prefer him to just talk like evil dead ash
> 
> Then again most of dukes one liners are stolen from Ash so 1 and the same.



Not to mention DmC lovers probably know Duke more than Ash.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Tom Bombadil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7hlHjZw0c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Such difficulty. Such enemy pressure and opposition.



The difficulty is convincing people this is a bad game with those great points the game has that he has brought up.
9/10 game.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnyR21statM[/YOUTUBE]

Challenging as fuck.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

What the hell? Vorgil can't do anything if you just stand still. 10/10 game, intelligent add to the franchise.

EDIT Even the second vid  the AI is retarded but I guess it's to make the casual player feel like a pro, nothing is more satisfying than smacking a boss that does'nt attack and just standstill.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

I have no idea DmC had AI.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 18, 2013)

Its so annoying how most companies strip down a game's difficulty to its barest minimum so they can reach a more general audience. You dont have to make it battletoads hard but at least, if its a short game,give it some very challenging difficulty level.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Tom Bombadil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7hlHjZw0c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Such difficulty. Such enemy pressure and opposition.




Tameems quote is priceless.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know what you fuckers are talking about

this shit means Tameem really was listening

Vergil can't see you if you don't move

know what else can't see things if they don't move?

T-REX!


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

BUT THATS BECAUSE T-REX HAD FROG DNA. IS VERGIL PART FROG?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

It's deep and meaningful symbolism on the animal Vergil has become which is a Dino.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 18, 2013)

Vergil finds a way.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd totally rewrite the revelation of their origins

Dante: So... because our father was a demon
Vergil: And our mother was an angel
Dante: We're t-rexes?
Kat: essentially yes
Vergil: That doesn't make any sen..
Dante: Dibs on Spike
Vergil: ...
Kat: ...
Dante: You do know this means you're ducky now.
Vergil: ...
Kat: yup yup yup


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZYxfesVYBg[/YOUTUBE]

Sophisticated, intelligent and a work of art for the ages.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 18, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I'd totally rewrite the revelation of their origins
> 
> Dante: So... because our father was a demon
> Vergil: And our mother was an angel
> ...



photoshop that sheet


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 18, 2013)

Angel weapons >>>>>>  devil weapons.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 18, 2013)

By tameem's reaction you can almost believe that he's actually unaware of Capcom buying all those reviews to justify the reboot.

I wonder if he actually read a single review, I'm sure he was twitted just the scores. Probably thinks he did a good job poor sod


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZYxfesVYBg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sophisticated, intelligent and a work of art for the ages.



Truly surpassing Shakespeare


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

Vorgil is clearly part ripple frog


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZYxfesVYBg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sophisticated, intelligent and a work of art for the ages.



gonna smoke a fat one and watch this. bound to be entertaining


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

Donte's screams are truly Shakespearean.


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

​


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 18, 2013)

@Mundus video:

What's up with Ninja theory so cheaply using DMC 3 story to make their own rebooted story look good?

Reboot Mundus "Two Nephilims? Sparda had Two sons?!". Beowolf DMC 3: There are two of them? SPARDA HAD TWO SONS!


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

Man vergil is straight pussy in this reboot he's even worse off than dante.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Vorgil is definitely a pussy and shames his predecessor's name. 

Old Vergil wouldn't beat around the bush all this cloak and daggers bullshit and just walk up to Mundus' front door.


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Vorgil is definitely a pussy and shames his predecessor's name.
> 
> Old Vergil wouldn't beat around the bush all this cloak and daggers bullshit and just walk up to Mundus' front door.



Indeed this Mundus would be dead in a matter of seconds.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> Man vergil is straight pussy in this reboot he's even worse off than dante.



Please don't speak of those posers as if they are legit ones.


For all i care, they can both go fuck off. They aren't unique at all as characters despite the bullshit argument of "Ninja theory great CHARACTERZATION", and Ninja theory has pretty much taken every action to cheaply use Vergil and Dante to make their poser characters to be liked.

I hate with many of my cells how DINO "quit smoking". That's basically "Well he quit smoking because Dante doesn't smoke, so DINO Can't smoke".

And then i come back to what i said: they aren't unique characters.
They are leeches leeching on Vergil and Dante to look good.


And if they are going to leech off Dante or Vergil, then why create them in first place?


Leeching = meaning acting or looking like for purpose of getting popularity.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

Vergil would have sliced Vorgil across his fingers, then stab him in his gut, all while telling him it's foolishness.

Then stab him again for extra poignancy for all that edge Vorgil possesses.


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I know those feels quite well bro as I've been playing these games for 11 years now. *it's all right just take a deep breath*


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

He'd also cut that stupid bowler hat in two and spoon feed it to Vorgil


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2013)

oh my god

vergil's lines


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

Foolishness Mungus Foolishness


Don't correct me


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 18, 2013)

Donte: I'm stronger.
Vorgil: I'm smarter.
Donte: I'm better looking.
Vorgil: I have a bigger dick.

Dante: I'm gonna straight up kill these motherfuckers.
Vergil: For fuck's sake, dick jokes?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> Indeed this Mundus would be dead in a matter of seconds.



Meanwhile the genuine Emperor of Darkness won't talk the talk about being a God and instead impose his will as he sees fit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TE0_7bC_Gw[/YOUTUBE]

2:40-4:20

You know, like a real God.


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Meanwhile the genuine Emperor of Darkness won't talk the talk about being a God and instead impose his will as he sees fit.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Some guy created "Tameem Antoniades" youtube acc and pretends to be him. That's sick...
Also makes us look bad.


----------



## Rasendori (Jan 18, 2013)

Are the sales as bad as I hope?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkp1FVLbPfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 19, 2013)

Good lord Donte is such a little bitch. The facial and overall animation in that Mundus video looks really sub par.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 19, 2013)

The World said:


> Donte's screams are truly Shakespearean.



Clearly Hamlet has nothing on Dante.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Some guy created "Tameem Antoniades" youtube acc and pretends to be him. That's sick...
> Also makes us look bad.



I'm fairly certain that account is a parody. Makes me laugh atleast.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

The Boss Fight with Bob Barbas Was Awesome.

and Phineas is Pretty cool i hope there's more of him.

I think i'm halfway done


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The Boss Fight with Bob Barbas Was Awesome.



No joke when I read that I kinda read that as if Dante kicked Bob Barker's ass.

Not that I'd be surprised that this Dante beats down old men.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> No joke when I read that I kinda read that as if Dante kicked Bob Barker's ass.
> 
> Not that I'd be surprised that this Dante beats down old men.



It's not like old dante didn't kick off  DMC 4 by shooting the pope in the face.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 19, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> Are the sales as bad as I hope?



i dont know, but on amazon it's doing pretty bad for a big name title like devil may cry.

before it was PS=48 and 360=53.

now it's PS=66 and 360=75



it's going to probably drop even more (red/down arrows) in a few hours/days.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

ultimate chance's review is up. he overall enjoyed it. thats alright with me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ultimate chance's review is up. he overall enjoyed it. thats alright with me.



Ib4 some one accuses him of being Paid off.


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 19, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> Are the sales as bad as I hope?





Damn, I get not liking the game but hoping that the time they spent on it goes unawarded?  That's fucked up.


Thank God this is over the internet, I still can't say that with a straight face.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> It's not like old dante didn't kick off  DMC 4 by shooting the pope in the face.



Granted he was a demon though so that doesn't count.

I could see this Dante just stomping on human old men and beating them with their own walkers cause you know.. he's edgy and shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Granted he was a demon though so that doesn't count.
> 
> I could see this Dante just stomping on human old men and beating them with their own walkers cause you know.. he's edgy and shit.



Speaking as some one whose actually playing the a game, No he wouldn't.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ultimate chance's review is up. he overall enjoyed it. thats alright with me.



Thanks. While not everyone will agree with me, and some people honestly not enjoying this game much, I thought I was fair. I judged the game on it's own and that's really all there was to it. I didn't try to please either side, nor do I honestly give a darn if DmC2 is made. I had fun with DmC and that's all there is to it. If there's another DmC I'll try that one out too. Till then got Dead Space 3, Ni Ni Kuno, and Aliens to play next  Then Metal Gear Rising and Crysis 3. Fuck yeah, gaming season is on


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

I Just  Did the Mission
*Spoiler*: __ 



Where The Swat break into Vergil's HQ and beat the  shit out of  Kat


 That  end scene With Kat and Dante tugged on the heartstrings quite a bite, well done NT


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 19, 2013)

Missing_Nin said:


> i dont know, but on amazon it's doing pretty bad for a big name title like devil may cry.
> 
> before it was PS=48 and 360=53.
> 
> ...



Excellent. It's only going to go downhill from here. The game peaked right after release, no reason for it to go up now. Time for Capcom to feel it in their pockets. 

You'll regret fucking up DmC shortly, you suits.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, so far this piece of shit is tanking hard, as expected. Can't buy sales and public scores


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2013)

How many of you actually played the game? 

Seriously did ANY of you actually hire this and legitimately think it was bad?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> How many of you actually played the game?



I wouldn't be surprised if i'm the only one with a  owned copy.

The but hurt is so strong.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2013)

Finished Son of Sparda mode.
Good lord, Vergil was annoying. Spamming unpunishable moves.

Btw you can repel his daggers with Rebellion for some stun time.
But you can't just come and combo him, he'll deflect your attack anyway.

That and his daggers does a lot of damage.

I guess no more DMC if even this game doesn't sell well ( And If I remember well, DMC4 sold like shit. )


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 19, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> How many of you actually played the game?
> 
> Seriously did ANY of you actually hire this and legitimately think it was bad?



I'm gonna buy it when the price drops. Heck if I'm paying sixty bucks for it, but even then I'll probably still think it's a piece of shit even if the gameplay is half way decent.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 19, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> No joke when I read that I kinda read that as if Dante kicked Bob Barker's ass.
> 
> Not that I'd be surprised that this Dante beats down old men.



Bob Barker has a black belt, and once trained with Chuck Norris.  I wouldn't be surprised if Dante lost that one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHWurusOw68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Well, most people here have taste and aren't brainless sheep who don't understand when they are being had by the industry, so most likely yeah.


 Yup I'm Being had I bough a Very fun game that i  and plenty of other  enjoy. How foolish are we.



> Ultimately I beat the game, which I didn't buy thankfully, in the first day and threw the disc in a garbage can. No joking. It's still there though, should empty it today.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 19, 2013)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Bob Barker has a black belt, and once trained with Chuck Norris.  I wouldn't be surprised if Dante lost that one.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHWurusOw68[/YOUTUBE]



I'd say beating Adam Sandler's ass isn't all that impressive, but if that was him going easy I suppose I must concede that Dante would ever have a chance.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7hlHjZw0c[/YOUTUBE]

Still makes me laugh.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 19, 2013)

"I think Vergin's strut is a take on how we're all doomed to repeat the same actions over and over when we allow our ambitions to blind us"

I lol'd at this comment. Sounds like something the real Tameem would say and believe.

Still while Vergil may be the type that waits for you to attack, it's still bad programming, I'd like to believe this is another bug rather than how the actual boss behaves, please tell me this game is'nt THAT bad, it lowers the standard of gameplay way too much. Mundus while predictable and easy to kill atleast attacked you with his giant fists of doom forcing you to move from building to building, Vergil does nothing if you don't attack?

I would die if I did this to either Vergil or Nelo Angelo in the originals.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 19, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> "I think Vergin's strut is a take on how we're all doomed to repeat the same actions over and over when we allow our ambitions to blind us"
> 
> I lol'd at this comment. Sounds like something the real Tameem would say and believe.
> 
> ...



nah he just got it bugged somehow.  funny vid though.  here's the same guy responding to his video where vergil walks around doing nothing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONt4BpSE2-I[/YOUTUBE]

he still doesnt attack much though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 19, 2013)

That's somewhat better but not by much. Thanks for that vid though, on one hand Vergil does not prance around like a retard without attacking but on the other hand he's very underwhelming compared to how you'd expect a final boss or even a boss to be unless the setting very easy and some early boss.

The user claims it's hard mode but Vergil hammering repeatedly only took half health?The damage output is low then. Certain scenes not triggering and requiring a restart is'nt good either.

The user made the vid to set something straight despite hating the game, I'll give him props for that but he is right on the other things as well. Damn it NT, it really shows how half assed this game is if it was'nt obvious to anyone from the start.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Yup I'm Being had I bough a Very fun game that i  and plenty of other  enjoy. How foolish are we.



And so am I !


----------



## Pein (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope they keep making sequels to DmC. Only complaint from me is that its no 60FPS on consoles but my pc should do 100fps no problem.

Next gen graphics with this art style is gonna be great. I really want capcom to let ninja theory keep going and improving. Time to retire pretty boy Dante, he was alright in 2001-2008.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Keeps the baiting here but deletes the response makes sense Naruto.





Pein said:


> I hope they keep making sequels to DmC. Only complaint from me is that its no 60FPS on consoles but my pc should do 100fps no problem.
> 
> Next gen graphics with this art style is gonna be great. I really want capcom to let ninja theory keep going and improving. Time to retire pretty boy Dante, he was alright in 2001-2008.



If that's how you feel why don't you just go somewhere else instead of having them shit on an great franchises even further unless this is somehow amusing to you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking at the final boss fight it's quite obvious Vergil's entire character is based off of Real Vergil (duh, but I mean his moves). Teleporting overhead, downway kick, sword projectiles etc. Only difference is when he's vulnerable, he's vulnerable for like 10 sec AND YOU CAN AIR LAUNCH HIM.

watching that fight made me cringe.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Just the fighting style is based off real Vergil nothing else is recognizable.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

just played the demo, its ok. you CAN skip cutscenes by pressing select.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Dont have to play the full game to justify ur arguments. Dmc isnt anything special from a gameplay perspective.Id throw a copyy of it in trash if i didnt kno i cud sell the gamesome1 with low standards


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

ok so i like how you press X+A/[]+X on the ground or in the air to do rain storm, love that move. rebellion looks cool here, and i like how it changes forms. i find the scythe not completely useless, the guns are kind of fun, i did have fun performing some combo's here and there. 

ok so i gave it a chance and I respect others dissension of wanting or not wanting to get this game. i'm still not buying this, full price is a no-no. the story is still laughably bad but since i discovered a way to skip cutscenes i can safely ignore it now.

question: is there super costumes in this game?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Keeps the baiting here but deletes the response makes sense Naruto.



That's Carebear-kun for you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ok so i like how you press X+A/[]+X on the ground or in the air to do rain storm



Its awkward to pull off. And its not really useful due to guns being shit. Plus its a poor mans Rainstorm compared to the real deal.



> , love that move. rebellion looks cool here, and i like how it changes forms.



Don't get comfortable with Rebellion.



> i find the scythe not completely useless, the guns are kind of fun, i did have fun performing some combo's here and there.
> 
> ok so i gave it a chance and I respect others dissension of wanting or not wanting to get this game. i'm still not buying this, full price is a no-no. the story is still laughably bad but since i discovered a way to skip cutscenes i can safely ignore it now.



Scythe sucks at damage. Guns are more worse.



> question: is there super costumes in this game?



Supposedly but considering "Dante Trigger" is practically a "I Win" button...


----------



## Lulu (Jan 19, 2013)

Have any of you read about DmC on wikipedia? Its enlightnin.  *sarcasm* . I will give this game a chance since its set in an alternate dimension. The question now,when can we get another game from the original dimension?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Its awkward to pull off. And its not really useful due to guns being shit. Plus its a poor mans Rainstorm compared to the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didn't feel awkward to me. =/ though it LOOKS awkward seeing him spin upsidedown as he slowly descends to the ground.

scythe i really have no problem with. the axe ends things too quickly so i don't use it often. 

and i noticed, dante trigger is quicksilver, vorgils is doppleganger. strange...


----------



## Pein (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Keeps the baiting here but deletes the response makes sense Naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your right I do find DmC amusing. If you hate the game so much why keep reading this thread? so you can be apart of of the circle jerk of hate? 

Its not like capcom even had the resources to make a devil may cry game in house. Most of their team went off to make dragons dogma, which is a great game. If any of you people who haven't tried it out you should its just like old devil may cry games, really deep combat with a awful story.

You never know, capcom will probably make dmc in to the spinoff series. They seem to have no problem whoring Resident evil out any chance they get.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Pein said:


> your right I do find DmC amusing. If you hate the game so much why keep reading this thread? so you can be apart of of the circle jerk of hate?
> 
> Its not like capcom even had the resources to make a devil may cry game in house. Most of their team went off to make dragons dogma, which is a great game. If any of you people who haven't tried it out you should its just like old devil may cry games, really deep combat with a awful story.



Really?really? Relly?  REALLY?!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

this game would have been nothing if it weren't for the name. i didn't mind donte smoking truth be told. i think ill go by alarmhats analysis and call donte daniel.


----------



## Pein (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Really?really? Relly?  REALLY?!



I liked the devil may cry story too when I was 14.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2013)

Donte is not enough of a self centered jerkass in this game. He kinda is, but not enough.

Some reviews event says that Capcom and NT took little risk with this game and that it's too similar to old DMC to be called a reboot.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 19, 2013)

You know I'll at least say that any DMC games DMD mode is far better than Uncharted 3's crushing mode... Fucking hated that caravan level.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Pein said:


> I liked the devil may cry story too when I was14.



I'm not you...


I find it funny that you patronize people about being in this thread considering on Ninja theory and DevilMayCry.org the DmC supporters are hating on people who dislike DmC in between them. Cloaking their hate with "let's agree to disagree", and constantly calling out people who oppose DmC or Ninja theory.


More importantly...
You say DmC gameplay is JUST LIKE DMC gameplay: incorrect.
And you also say that Capcom may make DmC into a spin off which is also incorrect.


----------



## Pein (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I'm not you...
> 
> 
> I find it funny that you patronize people about being in this thread considering on Ninja theory and DevilMayCry.org the DmC supporters are hating on people who dislike DmC in between them. Cloaking their hate with "let's agree to disagree", and constantly calling out people who oppose DmC or Ninja theory.
> ...



no I didn't, you don't know what capcoms plans are and neither do I. I really don't think the combat is as good as DMC4. I really don't care if people oppose ninja theory or not. DmC is here and DmC 5 isn't, I love the franchise I decided to buy it.

Don't tell me I'm incorrect I never stated anything as fact.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 19, 2013)

Why are some of yall making it sound like a cheesy character is always bad. Its not always a bad thing. This statement was made with respect to dante in previous installs. And guys,i dont like the alternate reality that much but its an alternate reality. They can still make another game picking up from where 4 or 2 left.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Pein said:


> no I didn't, you don't know what capcoms plans are and neither do I. I really don't think the combat is as good as DMC4. I really don't care if people oppose ninja theory or not. DmC is here and DmC 5 isn't, I love the franchise I decided to buy it.
> 
> Don't tell me I'm incorrect I never stated anything as fact.



FACT: DmC is a reboot not a spin off.
FACT: 5 years have past since last DMC game.
FACT: Capcom has hinted a DmC sequal but no DMC 5.

You don't have to be Soki from True Blood to understand that Capcom has little interest of going on with DMC serie, and go on with DmC reboot serie instead. 

It's not rocket science:
- actions speak louder than words

And Capcom's actions constantly shouts "DmC! DmC! DmC!".


And about you not stating a fact, what exactly are you doing here then?


Pein said:


> If any of you people who haven't tried it out you should *its just like old devil may cry games, really deep combat with a awful story.*


----------



## Pein (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> FACT: DmC is a reboot not a spin off.
> FACT: 5 years have past since last DMC game.
> FACT: Capcom has hinted a DmC sequal but no DMC 5.
> 
> ...



I said they might spin it off, I read that they said they the 2 series could coexist. Its up to them if they wanna let go of DMC and just give it to ninja theory or if they want to do both. Its just guess work and assumptions on your part. 

I'm not going to write IMHO every time I post something, its my honest opinion that dmc story is crap, its my honest opinion that Dragons Dogma combat is deep. There, better?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 19, 2013)

Did someone say this game has deep combat?This game is about as deep in combat as it's deep in every other area. 

Can understand if people like the gameplay but don't say it's deep, if that's your low standard I question what you'd think of other games which are actually difficult, have less bugs and competent AI. 

This game limits you by forcing you to use certain weapons on certain enemies while something like DMC 4 would allow you to experiment more often than not plus you had styles which added more variety. The damage done is laughable by most bosses, certain glitches causing bosses to not attack forcing a restart, the lag caused at times and more.

The game is'nt hard and it's limiting you to use certain weapons on certain weapons is self defeating as it lowers variety and gets tedious. Getting a high rank is too easy as well.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Pein said:


> I said they might spin it off, I read that they said they the 2 series could coexist. Its up to them if they wanna let go of DMC and just give it to ninja theory or if they want to do both. Its just guess work and assumptions on your part.
> 
> I'm not going to write IMHO every time I post something, its my honest opinion that dmc story is crap, its my honest opinion that Dragons Dogma combat is deep. There, better?



My assumption is based on logic. And i can provide you sources of which my logic has taken into consideration to conclude that Capcom has little interest for DMC. If you say my logic is flawed, i encourage you to pinpoint why it is.


And also how can a reboot all of sudden be turned into a spin off? DmC has been released, it has been known as a reboot for more than 2 years.

All of sudden Corporate Capcom tells us "We've decided now it's a spin off even though we said it's a reboot for over 2 years and DmC world contradicts DMC world".



I am different than you. I don't eat corporate bullshit up.
I may be stupid when it comes to certain things, but i can't help but notice that you don't come off as very bright and independt individual.

You come off as someone who lets companies tell you what to think and what to accept as true or right.


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2013)

Can we stop with the pointless flaming?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Flow said:


> Can we stop with the pointless flaming?



I am not going off the train. I am calmly telling Pein following:

1) DmC can not go on to be a spin off. This is a fact.

2) Capcom has little interest for DMC serie, which means low probability for a DMC 5.


And i am also calmly challenging Pein, try to dismantle what i have said.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2013)

Flow said:


> Can we stop with the pointless flaming?



But then what would we talk about? We trolled this game to hell and back, explained to the deaf why it isn't just about the hair, got critisized by everyone (including "professional" journalists), trolled the payed of sites and reviews and release of the game. 

All we can do now is wait for Capcom to give us them juicy numbers. Sales numbers and after that this thread can finally die and enter the second stage of it's life. At the bottom of page 2 where it will be lost forever until some poor newb necro's it with rumors of DmC2 being on Luminous engine being developed by the same people that made Shaq Fu.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> this game would have been nothing if it weren't for the name. i didn't mind donte smoking truth be told. i think ill go by alarmhats analysis and call donte daniel.



He doesn't smoke in the game. 

Actually from what it looked like in the first trailer some stuff was changed to more traditional DMC type gameplay. I think they would have added in environmental combat like throwing cars and such. Just from the first trailer. but the backlash probably made them stick more traditional. Least that's my guess. Either way turned out well.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> He doesn't smoke in the game.
> 
> Actually from what it looked like in the first trailer some stuff was changed to more traditional DMC type gameplay. I think they would have added in environmental combat like throwing cars and such. Just from the first trailer. but the backlash probably made them stick more traditional. Least that's my guess. Either way turned out well.


That's true. But reality is, DINO smoked at one point when he was being developed.

TGS 2010 trailers shows him smoke.

Early concept or whatever, he smoked and the trailer of him smoking was released to the public.



And DINO would have been so much better character, and a character worthy of respect if he was a independt character.
However, he is not, he's a poser. Hence why "he quit smoking", because Dante doesn't...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

well the demo was alright enough for me to rent it at least.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 19, 2013)

I think i would have prefer if they had kept the Dante from the first trailer, better look like a drug addict than look like an emo.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2013)

As Adam Sessler said, Dante would have been better emo. At least then he would shut up. 

Truly makes me wonder what the original Dino was going to be like throughout the story, just blatantly stare then have an extremely gruff voice the entire time?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> well the demo was alright enough for me to rent it at least.



Yeah it's well worth the rent. I plan on picking this up down the line when it's around 30.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 19, 2013)

I doubt the flaming in this thread will stop. Thats just like...its not possible. Sadly. Even i have tried. The mods have tried. Besides,its what makes the thread funny for us neutrals.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah it's well worth the rent. I plan on picking this up down the line when it's around 30.



thought u bought it O.o Where is ur review, so i can read it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Pein said:


> your right I do find DmC amusing. If you hate the game so much why keep reading this thread? so you can be apart of of the circle jerk of hate?
> 
> Its not like capcom even had the resources to make a devil may cry game in house. Most of their team went off to make dragons dogma, which is a great game. If any of you people who haven't tried it out you should its just like old devil may cry games, really deep combat with a awful story.
> 
> You never know, capcom will probably make dmc in to the spinoff series. They seem to have no problem whoring Resident evil out any chance they get.


No I'm posting here so I'm reminded I'm not the only gamer here with a functioning brain it's just that simple and by deep combat you must mean Dragons Dogma because if you're talking about DmC then............no


Pein said:


> I liked the devil may cry story too when I was 14.


Why even post some condescending shit like this?The story is fine it never meant to take itself seriously but at least it made sense and didn't need to be changed for the worst.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok played it and completed it on devil hunter.

First half of the game was excellent I thought. Of course the lack of lock on was a bit jarring but I'll be honest, I kinda like Dante in the beginning, there were a few bits that made me chuckle and Vergil (despite the bowler hat) seemed cool.

The second half though is where I started to have issues. There were a few instances where I hought both Vergil's and Dante's character could have done without certain lines. Also Vergil seemed a lot less badass - there were no times like with beowulf where he effortlessly disposed of giant enemies. Also there a few camp moments from him.

Dante was also a bit shittier in the second half with one liners lacking quality and how he acts at the very end pissing me off. That's not what a hero does - well not in my eyes.

Combat wise - I enjoyed myself. I'm no expert at it so it was fun. The system is intuitive with the switching between weapons being a better system than the last one. The weapons themselves were cool - didn't like the big red hulk hands though (which is odd since I loved beowulf) Love the angel weapons though the demon weapons are awesome, they do make things a tad easy. Also it's a bit too easy to get a SSS rank with them (demon dodge -> trinity smash)

The ranking system is also a bit meh. It doesn't factor in the damage taken but it's merged in with the style points. Your style goes down two ranks if you take damage (as opposed to being reset completely) so it's easier to keep the style up. Not sure if that's a good thing or not. I've got between A and S's for my first playthrough ranks (sometimes due to exploring, other times because I'm crap). 

I do think though you level up too fast. By the time I was done I had leveled up nearly all my weapons. I remember in dmc3 that I had to get through most of the way in a second play through to get maxed out on the 4 styles and buy all the upgrades. I still have to do the secret missions and up my health and DT so there's that.

Overall though this game made me appreciate dmc3 a lot and I'll probably go back to playing that. I'll give dmc another shot and max out his shit but really I'm not feeling the urge to play it like I was with dmc 3, 4 or bayonetta. Not to say its not a good game; easily worth one or two playthroughs and I'm curious to see how Dante must die will go so I think I'll get my moneys worth. not mind blowing but not bad by any stretch of the imagination - I'd give it a 7.5


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Why even post some condescending shit like this?The story is fine it never meant to take itself seriously but at least it made sense and didn't need to be changed for the worst.



And the irony Gino my friend...

people ACTUALLY compare the "not taking us seriously" story of DMC with DmC "This is a serious and deep story".


And guess which of the two has most emotion impact? DMC.
DMC has more emotion than DmC. And that's without even putting weight on story.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> thought u bought it O.o Where is ur review, so i can read it.



Nope, I rented. I'm only buying two games this year so far. Dead Space 3 and Aliens. 

My review 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb1yqLEnXU8&lc=b6-YepFh_dK8Mtb6yaX3l_91gqNCIA0oxOncMCZGXio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Nope, I rented. I'm only buying two games this year so far. Dead Space 3 and Aliens.
> 
> My review
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb1yqLEnXU8&lc=b6-YepFh_dK8Mtb6yaX3l_91gqNCIA0oxOncMCZGXio[/YOUTUBE]



ooo Aliens Colonmarine? I am kinda "fuck FPS so many of them", but Alien Colomarines is looking really intruging and fun.

And i am not much of a fan of Dead Space but that game is also pretty ok.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> ooo Aliens Colonmarine? I am kinda "fuck FPS so many of them", but Alien Colomarines is looking really intruging and fun.
> 
> And i am not much of a fan of Dead Space but that game is also pretty ok.



I am soooooo hoping aliens is good. I really really really want a goddamn good aliens game. It seems they are never made above being decent except aliens vs predator 2. 

And I love Dead Space series. 1 was great, 2 was amazing, and 3 looks like it'll follow those. I HOPE haha.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Nope, I rented. I'm only buying two games this year so far. Dead Space 3 and Aliens.
> 
> My review
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb1yqLEnXU8&lc=b6-YepFh_dK8Mtb6yaX3l_91gqNCIA0oxOncMCZGXio[/YOUTUBE]



Would it change if you had to buy DmC?
Also games are not like comic books why don't you people get that?
Games are big budget, they are expensive there can't be multiple universes that often.
Why do you think megaman has been dropped?
And that's considering that megaman isn't as nearly as expensive to develop.
Have you guys been paying attention to what major game companies have been doing at all? Look at square for fucks sake.
It's not happening.
Not a bad review though.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I am soooooo hoping aliens is good. I really really really want a goddamn good aliens game. It seems they are never made above being decent except aliens vs predator 2.
> 
> And I love Dead Space series. 1 was great, 2 was amazing, and 3 looks like it'll follow those. I HOPE haha.


Dead space is a serie like MGS, i never bothered to continue to follow it. Doesnt mean i find them bad serie or that they are bad.

I recall MGS playing was fun and story was nice  


*Anyhow critism towards your review:
*
It's against all logic to not compare DmC to DMC's gameplay. The game is called DmC Devil May Cry, and it takes everything from DMC gameplay. So fans of DMC ask the questions "Is DmC's gameplay better?".

And they compare the two games gameplay.


However, i am with you that one shouldn't compare characters and stories. And that you should judge the story and characters of DmC by themself. But here is the problem: even the story is taking everything from DMC.
DmC is taking so much from DMC storywise that it ALMOST seems like a remake instead of a reboot.

I also disagree that DmC is a great game. It's pretty much a DMC produced on Unreal Engine with glitches and less stuff (lock on, taunt, turbomode,  60 fps).



If DmC wanted to be a IP to be judged by itself, then it should have been a new IP. But that is not the case, it will therefor be judged and compared to DMC. And fans HAVE EVERY right to do so.




OVERALL: Your a ok reviewer. Btw nice joke about "It's greatest top notch game", you got me


----------



## Pein (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I am not going off the train. I am calmly telling Pein following:
> 
> 1) DmC can not go on to be a spin off. This is a fact.
> 
> ...


 


> I'm sorry, but I don't think anything I've said above would indicate that there wouldn't be the potential to continue the plot where DMC4 left off or fill in the holes from earlier in the series.
> 
> This is an origin story... a prequel if you will. I don't think it changes the existing canon in any meaningful way. If anything it answers a lot of questions you would have had from the existing series.



thats from Christian Svensson Senior Vice-President of capcom.  So stop claiming what you say is fact. 

In the end if DmC sell to expectations, I doubt DMC will be made. The original team probably wants to make new IP and don't want to be tied down by devil may cry.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

It's kinda sad the quy you quoted has no idea what the fuck he's talking about bro and he's the senior vice-president of capcom holy......shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Would it change if you had to buy DmC?
> Also games are not like comic books why don't you people get that?
> Games are big budget, they are expensive there can't be multiple universes that often.
> Why do you think megaman has been dropped?
> ...



Nope, like I said I plan on buying it once it hits 30-40 like I said in the review 
I view games just like movies/comics/books. Form of entertainment. 
Just cause games don't have different universes often doesn't mean it doesn't happen. I like when it does, most of the time. 
Not sure what you are talking about with Square, but okay. 
Thank you. 



WhiteWolf said:


> Dead space is a serie like MGS, i never bothered to continue to follow it. Doesnt mean i find them bad serie or that they are bad.
> 
> I recall MGS playing was fun and story was nice
> 
> ...


True, I guess I can compare DmC to past devil may cry games. Honestly though I felt it was different enough feel in combat/adding platforming that I had no reason to compare. 

Like I said with story/characters, it's a retelling. Using elements from past games and then implanting them in new settings/situations/characters. Overall I thought they did fairly well. 

Understandable, to some it won't be great. I thought it was. 

And thank you, and thought some might like the joke


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

Pein said:


> thats from Christian Svensson Senior Vice-President of capcom.  So stop claiming what you say is fact.
> 
> In the end if DmC sell to expectations, I doubt DMC will be made. The original team probably wants to make new IP and don't want to be tied down by devil may cry.




That VP can suck a shit covered dick


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2013)

People really, really, *REALLY* need to stop quoting Christian Svenson. In all my time I used to spend in the capcom forums I've learned that while Chris isn't a bad man, everything he says is absolute bullshit that he spoonfeeds us and this is mainly him grasping at straws or being typical PR because his hands are tied by the grade A retards that run Capcom Japan. 

DmC is a total reboot and does not answer any questions (if anything this game being a prequel would create huge inconsistencies and plotholes). Didn't he say that before we found out that Dante was half angel? He's not exactly in any position of power in Capcom other than communicating with fans, as with everything he's on a need to know basis and just tries and keep the peace (with very aloof comments).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 19, 2013)

> The story is fine it never meant to take itself seriously but at least it made sense and didn't need to be changed for the worst



No, Nero is related to Sparda which comes out of nowhere and I hope those rumors on him being Vergil's son are just that. It's possible they were going to expand on Nero but right now his story/existence does not make sense.

Not saying this game's story is even decent or close considering it actually tries to think it's some kind of Lord of Rings, Tameem certainly does. But let's not pretend DMC 4 did'nt leave fans guessing stuff like how Nero got his arm or his origins.

I do consider this game inferior to the previous DMC games or anything actually good but arguing for DMC's story making sense especially post 4 is not the way to go.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No, Nero is related to Sparda which comes out of nowhere and I hope those rumors on him being Vergil's son are just that. It's possible they were going to expand on Nero but right now his story/existence does not make sense.
> 
> Not saying this game's story is even decent or close considering it actually tries to think it's some kind of Lord of Rings, Tameem certainly does.
> 
> But let's not pretend DMC 4 did'nt leave fans guessing stuff like how Nero got his arm or his origins.



It's makes sense to me mang maybe because I see so many angles they could have took the story after 4 so to me it's makes sense.Hell I even thought of way's they could continue off DMC2 if they wanted too.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

think daniel should have a hood skin? like in the  cg trailer?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Nope, like I said I plan on buying it once it hits 30-40 like I said in the review
> I view games just like movies/comics/books. Form of entertainment.
> Just cause games don't have different universes often doesn't mean it doesn't happen. I like when it does, most of the time.
> Not sure what you are talking about with Square, but okay.
> Thank you.



It's a form of expensive entertainment.
Even the spiderman films are compared to the previous ones because of that.
Comic books are so vast in alternate timelines and universes that you can't even compare them. It's like comparing an ant to the world.
FF13,FF13-2,FF13-3 that's what I'm talking about.
FF's do have sequels here and there, but not like this.
It's expensive to create an entire new universe why do you think games are so stale now?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's a form of expensive entertainment.
> Even the spiderman films are compared to the previous ones because of that.
> Comic books are so vast in alternate timelines and universes that you can't even compare them. It's like comparing an ant to the world.
> FF13,FF13-2,FF13-3 that's what I'm talking about.
> ...



It's still a form of entertainment. I have no clue what point you are trying to make. Just cause it doesn't happen often does not mean it can't/doesn't happen. Simple as that. 

Final Fantasy 13, 13-2, and 13-3? What are you talking about...Mean why is square doing it that way? Probably because the creator who's making them now wants a single continuing storyline. 

And we got plenty of new universes this generation. If you mean retelling universes, then yeah doesn't happen often but it does happen. And for me, DmC did it well.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

This new DmC isn't DMC though.

It's Heavenly Enslaved Story 2. By Tameem Theory.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> . But let's not pretend DMC 4 did'nt leave fans guessing stuff like how Nero got his arm or his origins.
> 
> I do consider this game inferior to the previous DMC games or anything actually good but arguing for DMC's story making sense especially post 4 is not the way to go.


I was simply arguing that the story didn't need to be changed it's just that simple read what I said again to comprehend my overall point. 


The World said:


> This new DmC isn't DMC though.
> 
> It's Heavenly Enslaved Story 2. By Tameem Theory.



People can not and will not understand that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

The World said:


> This new DmC isn't DMC though.
> 
> It's Heavenly Enslaved Story 2. By Tameem Theory.



Exactly.


crazymtf said:


> It's still a form of entertainment. I have no clue what point you are trying to make. Just cause it doesn't happen often does not mean it can't/doesn't happen. Simple as that.
> 
> Final Fantasy 13, 13-2, and 13-3? What are you talking about...Mean why is square doing it that way? Probably because the creator who's making them now wants a single continuing storyline.
> 
> And we got plenty of new universes this generation. If you mean retelling universes, then yeah doesn't happen often but it does happen. And for me, DmC did it well.


You don't seem to understand how entertainment works :/
These new universes are pretty much ignored for the old ones.
What does that tell you? The new universes are getting gimped.

It's like a forest all the old trees are soaking up the sunlight and all of the new trees don't get enough to grow and end up dying.
Why is the 616 timeline the main one still despite having over 10 thousand offshoots?
It's about one thing money not what you think is a form of entertainment.
I'm telling you why it doesn't happen often and to not think that DmC and DMC can live side by side. They don't give a damn they just want one thing.
[YOUTUBE]JoYWdHe4tQ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

Tameem Theory literally did nothing new.

Same stance switch gameplay from Heavenly Sword and bad platforming like in Enslaved. 

No innovation here folks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

The World said:


> Tameem Theory literally did nothing new.
> 
> Same stance switch gameplay from Heavenly Sword and bad platforming like in Enslaved.
> 
> No innovation here folks.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

ITT:All the reasons listed for the reboot were bullshit and yet people still defend it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 19, 2013)

Got this game yesterday. So far I'd say it's kinda better than DMC4. Definitely better than 2. I'll tell you right now.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Exactly.





Gino said:


> ITT:All the reasons listed for the reboot were bullshit and yet people still defend it.



They also ripped so many elements from the previous DMC's, even while claiming they wanted something new and different for this reboot.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Exactly.
> 
> You don't seem to understand how entertainment works :/
> These new universes are pretty much ignored for the old ones.
> ...


Uh...I never said I wanted them to be side by side. The old DMC ended for me at 4. I didn't want anymore, as I said in my review. I was glad they tried something new. Similar to how I wish GoW would end, but sadly it's still fucking going with 4 instead of trying something. 

Either way I gave my two cents on the new DmC. Enjoyed it quite a bit. Glad we got it. If they make a second I'll check it out, if not, it was fun. Have a good one guys


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> Got this game yesterday. So far I'd say it's kinda better than DMC4. Definitely better than 2. I'll tell you right now.




>Slower Uninspired Combat
>Slower Feels of 60fps
>Plenty of technical Glitches
>Horrible Story 


Better than DMC4.

>Almost Shakespearean


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7hlHjZw0c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Still makes me laugh.



how can anybody defend this piece of shit?


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

The World said:


> They also ripped so many elements from the previous DMC's, even while claiming they wanted something new and different for this reboot.



Ninja Theory did their homework first..........and got an F.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> ITT:All the reasons listed for the reboot were bullshit and yet people still defend it.



Well, the reasons given for the reboot were kind of reversed in the end anyway... Not only does the DmC Dante get white hair by the end of the game, but now there's even DLC that makes him look like Dante from DMC3. What was the point in even changing his design in the first place?


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Well, the reasons given for the reboot were kind of reversed in the end anyway... Not only does the DmC Dante get white hair by the end of the game, but now there's even DLC that makes him look like Dante from DMC3. What was the point in even changing his design in the first place?



The world will never know...........


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

So I heard DmC Evolution is coming out in theaters tell me it's a lie because if not it all makes sense now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> So I heard DmC Evolution is coming out in theaters tell me it's a lie because if not it all makes sense now.



For all intent and purpose, DmC the game looks a LOT like what a DMC1 movie would look like.

Coincidence ? I think not.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Nope, I rented. I'm only buying two games this year so far. Dead Space 3 and Aliens.
> 
> My review
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb1yqLEnXU8&lc=b6-YepFh_dK8Mtb6yaX3l_91gqNCIA0oxOncMCZGXio[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't watch your review lol because clearly lol Taneem payed you to lol say you like it lol he pays em all off!  You don't even really know what DMC is all about.  

Will play once price drops.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

MY good friend Furious George enters the arena.




Yagami1211 said:


> For all intent and purpose, DmC the game looks a LOT like what a DMC1 movie would look like.
> 
> Coincidence ? I think not.



directed by Paul W.S Anderson and then the circle of life is complete.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> For all intent and purpose, DmC the game looks a LOT like what a DMC1 movie would look like.
> 
> Coincidence ? I think not.



I would say no, but then I remember videogame movies tend to be that way


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

for some haters. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i21drg3_lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

The term hater is getting annoying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> The term hater is getting annoying.



the term hater is also meaningless and trite when there is a logical reason to hate something and just not take it up the ass like a bitch.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2013)

The term hater is useless trite. Like every videogame ever that isn't DmC. 

I'm a hater and I'm going to play my trite games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

But really how many cool guys do we get in video games anymore?
I can't think of any.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

The last one I remember was Ezio Auditore.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No, Nero is related to Sparda which comes out of nowhere and I hope those rumors on him being Vergil's son are just that. It's possible they were going to expand on Nero but right now his story/existence does not make sense.
> 
> Not saying this game's story is even decent or close considering it actually tries to think it's some kind of Lord of Rings, Tameem certainly does. But let's not pretend DMC 4 did'nt leave fans guessing stuff like how Nero got his arm or his origins.
> 
> I do consider this game inferior to the previous DMC games or anything actually good but arguing for DMC's story making sense especially post 4 is not the way to go.



And that's the difference between DMC4's plot and DmC's.

DMC4 is not a complete game. They were originally going to have a lot more shit for Dante to do, with his own bosses (the Devil Arms he gets would have come from bosses called Lucifer and Echidna etc) and were going to expand on Nero's backstory. We also have an explanation for Nero's arm in the game's manual, it explains it got "infected" when he was injured protecting a priestess (obviously Kyrie) of the Order in the forest with the Assaults. We also have plenty of other evidence supporting the idea that Nero is Vergil's son, it's all but canon.

DmC is a complete game with ridiculous amounts of money thrown at it to make it work and the plot is still less satisfactory and often more childish than DMC4's hastily edited and shortened plot.

Again, comparisons between the classic series and DmC just leave DmC coming up short. With all it's development time and money it's even more embarassing that it's such a low quality game, particularly as Ninja Theory (read: Tameem) were pushing for the story being some amazing, revolutionary plot to rival TV and Films.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 19, 2013)

Time to go play the japanesey DMC4

Should be japanesey


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2013)

So Brea's been busy breaking the game

[YOUTUBE]D8H30IRYmbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> The last one I remember was Ezio Auditore.



Ezio is dead though.
Dante was the last cool guy left it seems.
R.I.P. cool guys.
Now it's time for the dark meaningful and edgy characters to shine.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> particularly as Ninja Theory (read: Tameem) were pushing for the story being some amazing, revolutionary plot to rival TV and Films.



I am gonna play this game mainly for the plot. 

Have you played Enslaved? Have you seen the ending? It was hilarious. 

I didn't even know it was like a comedy type game (Tanbeem is going places) but that ending had me rolling.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ezio is dead though.
> Dante was the last cool guy left it seems.
> R.I.P. cool guys.
> Now it's time for the dark meaningful and edgy characters to shine.



It's truly a shame when Raiden of all people have to step in and try to fill that role.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 19, 2013)

Beside donte. Who else is edgy and deep?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

thing is, if one likes this game, you're viewed as a dick riding sheep who laughs at juvenile string of bad words, if not, you're a butthurt crybaby bitch whiner crying over a hair color. there is no in between sadly.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (17 members and 2 guests)
Gino*, Furious George, bloodplzkthxlol, Vergil, superbatman86, Kakashifan727, Hollow Prince, biggestluey, Velocity, Geralt of Rivia, Vergil642, ryne11, DedValve

Yet nobodies saying shit


Edit:You muthafucka's


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> It's truly a shame when Raiden of all people have to step in and try to fill that role.


he's not even a cool guy D:
I mean cool, but he's no cool guy.


biggestluey said:


> Beside donte. Who else is edgy and deep?


Almost all of this generation of games.
[YOUTUBE]vZjX65NYVGM[/YOUTUBE]
God forbid we have some variety.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (17 members and 2 guests)
> Gino*, Furious George, bloodplzkthxlol, Vergil, superbatman86, Kakashifan727, Hollow Prince, biggestluey, Velocity, Geralt of Rivia, Vergil642, ryne11, DedValve
> 
> Yet nobodies saying shit
> ...



There's only so many times people can make outrageous claims of editorial bribery. *shrugs*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> There's only so many times people can make outrageous claims of editorial bribery. *shrugs*



It works like the mafia not bribery, though some might occur here and there.
Got to pay those "protection fees"


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Pein said:


> thats from Christian Svensson Senior Vice-President of capcom.  So stop claiming what you say is fact.
> 
> In the end if DmC sell to expectations, I doubt DMC will be made. The original team probably wants to make new IP and don't want to be tied down by devil may cry.


ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS.
Fans wanted DMC 5.

Capcom rebooted DMC and made DmC.

FANS BACKLASHED

Capcom says "Open to create DMC 5".

Capcom hints at DmC sequal and creates Vergil DLC

STILL NO DMC 5 announcement to be seen.


All they care about is MONEY.
They are waiting "Will DmC fail or succeed?". Will it succeed. We make money, will it floop we milk DMC.
I say "FUCK YOU MOTHERFUCKERS i want your announcement now, not later when you realized "Oh DmC fails we must milk DMC"  ".



crazymtf said:


> Nope, like I said I plan on buying it once it hits 30-40 like I said in the review
> I view games just like movies/comics/books. Form of entertainment.
> Just cause games don't have different universes often doesn't mean it doesn't happen. I like when it does, most of the time.
> Not sure what you are talking about with Square, but okay.
> ...




That is the problem. Many reviewers are reviewing DmC as something new, overlooking past DMC games. That is why many reviewers are giving it over 8/10. And many of them are just doing a job, the sooner they review it the better, so they don't go into great depth when it comes to the game.


I dont think DmC deserves any score over 8 considering past DMC games. How DMC 3 was released in 2006, and it's way better than DmC released in 2013.  Also take into consideration that DmC is a set back gameplay wise (turbomode, 60 fps, no taunt, lno lock on option).


*
Loook at this fine example of DmC review: He's supposed to review it...but instead he is advertising it:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucf7topHwMw[/YOUTUBE]

Same channel that made this video about DmC:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U93EnuEtmTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

EXTREME!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

excuce
[YOUTUBE]ZC2R8dUM9tU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

The thread.........just died oh
well


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

An unborn fetus is killed, therefor the story is mature. It also shows restraint by not showing all the little wet chunks.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've accepted that the DMC I knew and loved is dead, and isn't coming back.

I'm just gonna focus on Metal Gear Rising and be thankful that competent developers are still making great action games. 

[YOUTUBE]Wd0RJkE-ujs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (17 members and 2 guests)
> Gino*, Furious George, bloodplzkthxlol, Vergil, superbatman86, Kakashifan727, Hollow Prince, biggestluey, Velocity, Geralt of Rivia, Vergil642, ryne11, DedValve
> 
> Yet nobodies saying shit
> ...



I was just saying shit like 4 posts ago. Jesus I know my posts can get lost but am I really THAT boring? 

What will it take to get you people to notice me? Shoot a pregnant woman and her unborn child dead because her husband happens to be a terrorist then gloat about it?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

i just can't....smh wow, i thought i'd never see the day where im offended by a cutscene from a video game.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I was just saying shit like 4 posts ago. Jesus I know my posts can get lost but am I really THAT boring?
> 
> What will it take to get you people to notice me? Shoot a pregnant woman and her unborn child dead because her husband happens to be a terrorist then gloat about it?


Man shut up


bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i just can't....smh wow, i thought i'd never see the day where im offended by a cutscene from a video game.


lolWhat??


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> lolWhat??



idk lol 



.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 19, 2013)

too much hypocrites on this Dmc thread, why arent people attacking brea for even buying the game in the first place. instead people are saying shes breaking the game. 

So much venting for no reason 4 threads wasted and this one is still having silly shit in it. Grow the fuck up, the game is out now wait for the sales and take a seat in the back rather than writing tons of BS.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> >Slower Uninspired Combat
> >Slower Feels of 60fps
> >Plenty of technical Glitches
> >Horrible Story
> ...



DMC's always had a bad story it's a damn Capcom game. It's more coherent than 4's.  People bitch too much about the framerate.  You do have a point about the tech glitches, but whaddya gonna do? 

At least, you don't go through the game a second time backwards.

Last time I'm posting in this thread till I finish. Waaayyy too much butthurt round the interbutts. The critics are overrating it but it's still pretty decent.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

slickcat said:


> too much hypocrites on this Dmc thread, why arent people attacking brea for even buying the game in the first place. instead people are saying shes breaking the game.
> 
> So much venting for no reason 4 threads wasted and this one is still having silly shit in it. Grow the fuck up, the game is out now wait for the sales and take a seat in the back rather than writing tons of BS.


lol this guy still as clueless as ever.


Lord Yu said:


> DMC's always had a bad story it's a damn Capcom game. It's more coherent than 4's.  People bitch too much about the framerate.  You do have a point about the tech glitches, but whaddya gonna do?
> 
> At least, you don't go through the game a second time backwards.



The only thing you really respond back with is backtracking them valid points


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

this made me lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE_p8weH9os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

slickcat said:


> too much hypocrites on this Dmc thread, why arent people attacking brea for even buying the game in the first place. instead people are saying shes breaking the game.
> 
> So much venting for no reason 4 threads wasted and this one is still having silly shit in it. Grow the fuck up, the game is out now wait for the sales and take a seat in the back rather than writing tons of BS.


Shut up.


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 19, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> How many of you actually played the game?
> 
> Seriously did ANY of you actually hire this and legitimately think it was bad?



I own it.

Decent game, just it's not as memorable as the other DMC games.  Waiting for Vergil's downfall (preorder, bitch), but honestly it's not bad.

Main problems are it's too easy, I wish there were more weapons, and the story leaves something to be desired


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 19, 2013)

slickcat said:


> too much hypocrites on this Dmc thread, why arent people attacking brea for even buying the game in the first place. instead people are saying shes breaking the game.



Why would I attack Brea for buying the game? What about my posts indicate I would have a problem with that? 

I like her videos and she is in fact breaking the game in that video.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

> See what you did Ninja Theory?! Made all these DMC fans hate eachother because of this SHIT.



quoted from youtube


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> DMC's always had a bad story it's a damn Capcom game. It's more coherent than 4's.  People bitch too much about the framerate.  You do have a point about the tech glitches, but whaddya gonna do?
> 
> At least, you don't go through the game a second time backwards.
> 
> Last time I'm posting in this thread till I finish. Waaayyy too much butthurt round the interbutts. The critics are overrating it but it's still pretty decent.


So because we dislike a game it automatically means we should crucify those who like, buy and own the game?

Even though i am a DmC hater, i will use this:

Slick: I AM MUNDUS!
WhiteWolf: Your an ARSEHOLE!

POINT: Your being stupid.



Lord Yu said:


> DMC's always had a bad story it's a damn Capcom game. It's more coherent than 4's.  People bitch too much about the framerate.  You do have a point about the tech glitches, but whaddya gonna do?
> 
> At least, you don't go through the game a second time backwards.
> 
> Last time I'm posting in this thread till I finish. Waaayyy too much butthurt round the interbutts. The critics are overrating it but it's still pretty decent.


Because 30 fps for a fast paced action game is better than 60 fps. Who cares about smoothness in games. Games that are choppy are the best! Whenever i play games that are smooth i go "OMG wtf is this shit? I want my choppy games!!".


Seriously?
And even though DMC story was not coherent (2 and 4), it didn't take itself seriously, therefor it created really funny scenes. 

And DMC 3 was pretty coherent to DMC 1. DMC 3: Vergil ended up going to demon world. DMC 1: returns and controlled by Mundus...


It seems your pretty buthurt not us.


P.S DMC 2 actually seems like a reboot. DMC 4 was more of a spin off.


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> DMC's always had a bad story it's a damn Capcom game. It's more coherent than 4's.  People bitch too much about the framerate.  You do have a point about the tech glitches, but whaddya gonna do?
> 
> At least, you don't go through the game a second time backwards.
> 
> Last time I'm posting in this thread till I finish. Waaayyy too much butthurt round the interbutts. The critics are overrating it but it's still pretty decent.



lol translation:

"I'm not going to post here again because everyone hates a game that I like a lot."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> quoted from youtube


The ones that like DmC aren't DMC fans


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

You know whats weird? Often people give their testimony that "I played all DMC games, so i am a DMC fan, and i like DmC".

But there is a CLEAR line between being Dante fan, and DMC fan. Dante the character, DMC the game. Because DMC is about the gameplay most.


Anyhow these so called "fans" then come in and say "I like this new Dante, hes pretty awesome", as if being DMC fan makes their opinion valid about DINO being awesome.


And what's even worse is that those who dislike Dante or didn't find him appealing likes DINO, and i've seen them on forums discussing how they want DINO to open up the "Devil May Cry" shop, and growing full white hair and getting red coat etc.

Basically everything that Dante consists of, owner of Devil May Cry, silver/white hair, red coat etc.


So i am like "If you didn't like Dante, why do you want DINO to be like him?".

And only guess conclusion i can make is "Because he relates to me!", and "Becuase i love riiding Ninja theory".


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 19, 2013)

Deepness and maturity


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

what about vorgil? he's just...UUUGGGGHH


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> DMC's always had a bad story it's a damn Capcom game. It's more coherent than 4's.  People bitch too much about the framerate.  You do have a point about the tech glitches, but whaddya gonna do?
> 
> At least, you don't go through the game a second time backwards.
> 
> Last time I'm posting in this thread till I finish. Waaayyy too much butthurt round the interbutts. The critics are overrating it but it's still pretty decent.



DMC stories weren't bad, except maybe 2 and 4 to an extent.

They were just simple, and over the top.

NU-DmC is just pretentious and cheesy.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 19, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm an apologetic hipster and wrong about everything



Aww, don't be so harsh on yourself.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> You know whats weird? Often people give their testimony that "I played all DMC games, so i am a DMC fan, and i like DmC".
> 
> But there is a CLEAR line between being Dante fan, and DMC fan. Dante the character, DMC the game. Because DMC is about the gameplay most.
> 
> ...



Something this worse can only be said on Devilmaycry.org


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Aww, don't be so harsh on yourself.


I don't even know why I responded to a p*d*p****.

He probably wanted to fuck that unborn demon fetus Vorgil shot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

The World said:


> DMC stories weren't bad, except maybe 2 and 4 to an extent.
> 
> They were just simple, and over the top.
> 
> NU-DmC is just pretentious and cheesy.



Pretentious and cheesy don't go well together.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Something this worse can only be said on Devilmaycry.org


That's actually the place i read those kind of comments.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> That's actually the place i read those kind of comments.



Yeah I find out you're not allowed to dislike the game there and if you do you're not a true fan the logic there is ass backwards.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Yeah I find out you're not allowed to dislike the game there and if you do you're not a true fan the logic there is ass backwards.


It's more of they don't want to discuss negativitiy surrounding the game. And if you discuss negativity that is critism they will dislike you.

And if you compare Ninja theory and DevilMayCry.org it's like the human world and Limbo world in DmC.

Ninja theory forum = LIMBO = how "reality" of DevilMayCry.org is like. Filled with Ninja theory fans.


DevilMayCry forum = illusionary human world = a forum that isn't necessarily filled with DevilMayCry fans. If there was fans of DMC once, they arent around no longer.


Go check out Ninja theory forum threads, and check out DmC threads of DevilMayCry.org. When a thread named "DmC is awesome!" is created in one of the forum, it's also created in the other.

However, DevilMayCry also contains pretty respectable people. People who don't take a stance when it comes to DmC controversy.
And that's admireable and good.  
But most of DmC supporters on that forum have taken a stance to support DmC to the end. They decided this before the game was out, and they still are doing this. Despite it's flaws, glitches and setbacks, they still praise it as amazing...


And it has become a trend on DmC forum to discuss haters. Which is ironic because in same forum there is a thread that explictely says that "If your creating threads to hate on DmC then DONT!" with rules etc. In other words: DmC supporters hating on DmC antis/dislikers is OK.
But DmC antis/haters hating on DmC - INSTANT WARNING.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

there's nothing Shakespearean about arguing "fuck you" to a worm ripped off an episode from futurama of all things. in fact the whole sequence there while you're at it.

there's nothing Shakespearean about "me, a god, versus you, a piece of shit"

there's nothing Shakespearean  about naked donte

there's nothing Shakespearean about donte getting dressed through a spinning trailer in bullet time with screaming death dubstep music in the background as his dick's being cencored.

there's nothing Shakespearean about violent abortion

there's nothing Shakespearean about "i've got a bigger dick"

there's nothing Shakespearean about forced brotherly fighting after the two getting along quite well throughout the story.

someone continue


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2013)

where is that picture about why fans dislike DmC with perfectly valid complaints other than the hair? I've been searching for it everywhere.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 19, 2013)

Flow said:


> lol translation:
> 
> "I'm not going to post here again because everyone hates a game that I like a lot."



I'm not saying I like it a lot. I bought it because I could get it near free. (Traded in a red ringed Xbawks and some games. ) I'm just saying it catches way too much shit.  OK so I posted before finishing. I'm a masochist so what?

Don't get me wrong I LOVED the cheesy over the top nature of DMC 1, 3, and 4.  In fact, this new game makes me groan and roll my eyes way too often. (Mindcontrol through soft drinks, wasn't that shit done in Idiocracy?)  All I want to do is give the game a fair shake. This game catches more shit than it deserves. It's decent and tries more than DMC 2 did. 

For further honesty, I hate the idea of a reboot. Capcom practically never does that. Dante was a timeless figure that never needed to be quasi political as he is here.  Old Dante was like a good cartoon character you could keep returning to and enjoy just as much no matter how many years go by. This new Dante while I have to admit I'm curious about future adventures, I think will age badly and be forgotten by newer generations. 

This is not even mentioning that fucking obnoxious dubstep.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 19, 2013)

That try-too-hard artwork...do people actually think that's cool? As in legitimately cool? Because If I had no idea what it was I'd think it was some humorous parody or something...


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> It's more of they don't want to discuss negativitiy surrounding the game. And if you discuss negativity that is critism they will dislike you.
> 
> And if you compare Ninja theory and DevilMayCry.org it's like the human world and Limbo world in DmC.
> 
> ...



Yeah man I've seen this very thread shit is  absurd but then it all makes sense when one of the threads at the bottom says sponsored by Capcom.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> there's nothing Shakespearean about arguing "fuck you" to a worm ripped off an episode from futurama of all things. in fact the whole sequence there while you're at it.
> 
> there's nothing Shakespearean about "me, a god, versus you, a piece of shit"
> 
> ...



There's nothing Shakespearean about.............FUCKETH THOU!

Maybe there is.

Maybe Tameem was on to something.
























































Nah


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Yeah man I've seen this very thread shit is  absurd but then it all makes sense when one of the threads at the bottom says sponsored by Capcom.


About that...i used to be member of that forum. So i know what that Sponsor thing is.

DevilMayCry site admin got a chance to interview a DmC affiliated person. I told the admin "Try asking for free copies of DMC HD or DmC" for competitions for the forum community. He received copies of DMC HD.

So it may look like they have been paid off but that doesn't necessarily make it truth.

Though i am starting to doubt the objectiveness of the site admin. The site news overall seems to be positively reporting on DmC. Not any news post about "The glitches in DmC" or similar.

Plus they changed the forum background to DmC, and even the different forum icons as well. Even the DMC 3 forum section has now a icon assosciated with DmC.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

The World said:


> There's nothing Shakespearean about.............FUCKETH THOU!
> 
> Maybe there is.
> 
> ...



A PLAGUE UPON THEE!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

This is a DmC thread afterall. However, it's more of "anti DmC thread".
But i will say something positive about DmC (and this is not first time). 

First let me do a DmC reference:

WhiteWolf: I will say something positive about DmC. DmC put her life to save us!
Gino: WW THATs MADNESS!

(any DmC supporter with sane mind get my refernece  ?)


Ok the scene i liked by DmC:

Mundus: I AM MUNDUS
DINO: YOUR AN ARSEHOLE.

That particular scene is LOL to me.
Where someone goes all "I AM X " and DINO replies "YOUR AN ARSEHOLE". 
Spontaneous humor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> This game catches more shit than it deserves. It's decent and tries more than DMC 2 did.


We ignore DMC2.
It's a failed attempt on a sequel that was low budget and itself was low budget.
It's in the past in gamings younger 3d days when new ideas were appearing everywhere.
DMC 2 isn't DmC.
DmC is a reboot, not a sequel.
DMC 2 isn't the high standard we are setting it to.
There is no reason for DmC to exist at all, because guess what.
3 and 4 happened after DMC2.
You don't use one bad game as an excuse for it unless it ended on said bad game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Capcom and Ninja theory: BEtter than DMC, DmC will be!
IGN: Better the Devil You Know
IGN: 6 Reasons DmC will revialitize DMC.
GamesRadar: 8 reasons why Ninja theory DmC...


Lord Yu: Game gets to much shit than it deserves.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

remember another franchise that tried to be edgy and cool?

me neither.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 19, 2013)

Ahh Kamiya, never change. Oldie but goodie.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Ahh Kamiya, never change.



lol . "u do it AND fuck off".


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

engrish mudafaka doo u speec eet?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> remember another franchise that tried to be edgy and cool?
> 
> me neither.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

Too edgy for me Death.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Capcom and Ninja theory: BEtter than DMC, DmC will be!
> IGN: Better the Devil You Know
> IGN: 6 Reasons DmC will revialitize DMC.
> GamesRadar: 8 reasons why Ninja theory DmC...
> ...



I mentioned the press overrates in my previous post. Read dude. I'm saying it's decent. I'm not saying it's great. I was talking about gamers not journalists. Besides fucking IGN.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2013)

The World said:


> Too edgy for me Death.



I know, man. I cut myself some 3 times while posting this too cool for school stuff.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

I made this


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

whats D.I.N.O. stand for?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> whats D.I.N.O. stand for?



*D*inosaurParis *I*s *N*umber *O*ne.

Jokes aside:
Dante in Name Only.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I made this



See this weak argument falls apart because DmC is actually good.

Had Shadow or the new bomberman had been good they might still be around.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> See this weak argument falls apart because DmC is actually good.
> 
> Had Shadow or the new bomberman had been good they might still be around.



i thought the joke was because all three were trying too hard to be dark, serious, cool, mature, edgy and gritty.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> See this weak argument falls apart because DmC is actually good.
> 
> Had Shadow or the new bomberman had been good they might still be around.



What argument?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i thought the joke was because all three were trying too hard to be dark, serious, mature, edgy and gritty.



A major difference is that DMC is about killing demons, it  takes to Dark and gritty better then a anthrmopofic hedghog or what ever the hell bombeman is about


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok so the Revenant Shot gun actually Doesn't Suck.

Also The Boss Fight  with Lilith was gross as hell, i Love it


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> About that...i used to be member of that forum. So i know what that Sponsor thing is.
> 
> DevilMayCry site admin got a chance to interview a DmC affiliated person. I told the admin "Try asking for free copies of DMC HD or DmC" for competitions for the forum community. He received copies of DMC HD.
> 
> ...


I was making a jest man and I've been a member there for 2 years now as well.




Zen-aku said:


> See this weak argument falls apart because DmC is actually good.
> 
> Had Shadow or the new bomberman had been good they might still be around.



lol just stop.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> lol just stop.



Stop pointing out flimsy comparison made by buthurt? nope sorry can't do that


----------



## DedValve (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, Shadow the Hedgehog was DAMNED AMAZING. 

Now where's those damned DmC sales?


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Stop pointing out flimsy comparison made by buthurt? nope sorry can't do that



Nah stop being so full of shit it's clogging up your very being it's disgusting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> Nah stop being so full of shit it's clogging up your very being it's disgusting.



You see what you wan't to see but i assure you thats not my problem, stop progecting


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice try try again I'm disappointed


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Ok so the Revenant Shot gun actually Doesn't Suck.
> 
> Also The Boss Fight  with Lilith was gross as hell, i Love it



Just got past that fight. Freaky as fuck. Anyway, I've learned my lesson about trying to be positive in this thread. 

This story is pretty damn by the numbers. You could make a drinking game out of the dialogue cliches. This game really needed a Trish or Mary. Kat creeps me out and is just too laughable as a love interest. She kind of reminds me of Trip from Enslaved.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Despite Metal Gear Rising seeming to be a better hack and slash than DmC (you can watch trailers), DmC beats MGR preorders in NA.

That is proof of why reboots are done. Use a existing brand to sell a changed game.

I haven't played Metal Gear Rising, neither DmC.

But DmC and MGR is like innovation and stagnation.


DmC gameplay has been done before and much better in older games. (2006 and 2008 DMC 3 and 4).


Metal Gear Rising is a pretty new gameplay concept (cut at will), and it also features chaining of combos which is becoming a standard in great hack and slash (Darksiders 2 is example of this as well).


Just by looking at MGR trailers, it's clear which game will receive the "Best Hack and Slash of 2013".

If by any chance i am wrong, then i'll puke in my TamTam garbage bin 



Lord Yu said:


> Just got past that fight. Freaky as fuck. Anyway, I've learned my lesson about trying to be positive in this thread.
> 
> This story is pretty damn by the numbers. You could make a drinking game out of the dialogue cliches. This game really needed a Trish or Mary. Kat creeps me out and is just too laughable as a love interest. She kind of reminds me of Trip from Enslaved.


DmC has some serious dialogue issues.

"They dragged me to Limbo" like x amount of times 
Not so biggie though but quite repetive stuff dont u think?


But what's wrong is Phineas said "I know this place like the back of my hand", and Kat said the same thing as well about a location.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> Just got past that fight. Freaky as fuck. Anyway, I've learned my lesson about trying to be positive in this thread


 Well some one who has actually played the game needs to post or its just alot of fanboys sitting around complaining



> This story is pretty damn by the numbers. You could make a drinking game out of the dialogue cliches. This game really needed a Trish or Mary. Kat creeps me out and is just too laughable as a love interest. She kind of reminds me of Trip from Enslaved.


 Yeah but theirs some really heart in  the story even if it is basic, i personally really like kat, Shes a good example of a Non combat character who manages to stay useful through out




> DmC gameplay has been done before and much better in older games. (2006 and 2008 DMC 3 and 4).


 DmC dosen't Really play like DMC 3 so its not really  agood comparison, also No The Grappel system is much better in Dmc Then it was in DMC4 Like miles above


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

I played the game then it got tossed out the window that should tell you something right there. 


This game is shit no doubt about it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> DmC dosen't Really play like DMC 3 so its not really  agood comparison, also No The Grappel system is much better in Dmc Then it was in DMC4 Like miles above


So are you saying that DmC play is better than DMC 3 or? Because despite them being different one will always come on top. So which one do you think is on top?

And can you specify why you think DMC 4 grappel is worse than DmC's?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> So are you saying that DmC play is better than DMC 3 or? Because despite them being different one will always come on top. So which one do you think is on top?


 DMC3 > DmC > DMC4



> And can you specify why you think DMC 4 grappel is worse than DmC's?


It was Clunky In DMC4, in DmC it is quicker and flows better into combos, and is more fun as an out of combat mechanic as well.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> DMC3 > DmC > DMC4
> 
> 
> It was Clunky In DMC4, in DmC it is quicker and flows better into combos, and is more fun as an out of combat mechanic as well.



Fair enough. Though i disagree on DMC 3>DmC>DMC4.

DMC3>DMC4>DmC is how it is from my view.

As for grapple, really using it for platforming and using that as a argument for the grappling to be good is just idiotic. Dont you remember Nero used Devil bringer for platform as well?

But its idiotic because DMC is a hack and slash, and having platform in it and saying "The grapple is great cause u can use it for platform stuff thats not related to combat" is like "ok...why didnt i go play Assasins creed then?".

Personally i think platforming in DmC is pretty overdone and repetive. Pretty boring...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Fair enough. Though i disagree on DMC 3>DmC>DMC4.
> 
> DMC3>DMC4>DmC is how it is from my view.


The levels in DMC 4 were boring and worse then that they made you run through them twice .

As for grapple, really using it for platforming and using that as a argument for the grappling to be good is just idiotic. Don't you remember Nero used Devil bringer for platform as well?[/QUOTE] I do remember that's why i said DmC did that better too.



> But its idiotic because DMC is a hack and slash, and having platform in it and saying "The grapple is great cause u can use it for platform stuff thats not related to combat" is like "ok...why didn't i go play Assasins creed then?".


 I listed reasons why it was good in combat too, But both DMC4 and DmC used it for platforming so that makes it part ofthe games i'm comparing and one did it better, both developers felt they must have segments with platforming and NT did those segments better

And like i said i listed Combat specific reasons why i think its better too.



> Personally i think platforming in DmC is pretty overdone and respective. Pretty boring...


 The time stop mission was awesome, sorry i can't agree


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

i was thinking of gameplay when it came to > > > 

But yeah i agree the levels in DMC 4 was pretty boring. But i don't care about levels as long as it's not totally dull to point i want to kill myself.

All i care about is the gameplay.


And thats what i my rating was based off.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> i was thinking of gameplay when it came to > > >
> 
> But yeah i agree the levels in DMC 4 was pretty boring. But i don't care about levels as long as it's not totally dull to point i want to kill myself.
> 
> ...



Levels Are Very intricate to game play, with out good level design your just running form room to room killing things, and it will show. Further more good Level design can make a lasting impresion


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Get a room you two.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 19, 2013)

Am I the only one who liked this game?

It's not as horrid as you guys make it out to be. Only issue I have is that just about every character swears every 3 sentences.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Levels Are Very intricate to game play, with out good level design your just running form room to room killing things, and it will show. Further more good Level design can make a lasting impresion



levels in a hack and slash is less important than in a adventure game.
Gameplay is most important. I dont kill monsters and stop a second and think "Ooo what a pretty place".

I just kill stuff. and if gameplay is ignored for level design then its bad for whoever plays the game.

Thats why DmC Level Design despite it  being good cant beat DMC 4 because DMC 4 has better gameplay.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Am I the only one who liked this game?


 Of course your not, Forums are meant for people to complain.

I Really Dig this game



WhiteWolf said:


> levels in a hack and slash is less important than in a adventure game.
> Gameplay is most important. I dont kill monsters and stop a second and think "Ooo what a pretty place".
> 
> I just kill stuff. and if gameplay is ignored for level design then its bad for whoever plays the game.
> ...


 Dmc4 did not have better game play. But iam not gonna get into it 

i'm gonna address your  comments about level design

Edit: one sec 

Forget it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 19, 2013)

*raises hand* oh me! i liked the combat! i had fun with it!


----------



## EJ (Jan 19, 2013)

^


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2013)

Just Beat the Game, As usual Vergil is a Bitch to fight against.

Give the game 4/5

I hope in the sequel we explore the angel side of things more


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 19, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about, Shadow the Hedgehog was DAMNED AMAZING.
> 
> Now where's those damned DmC sales?



sales probably wont be posted for a while, but on US amazon it's not doing that great.  i posted a few pages back.  UK amazon is okay, but dropping, JP amazon is still strong.  of course this is only for amazon so yea...  other UK sites it looks like it's doing okay.  probably wont know till a few months how good/bad it really did.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 19, 2013)

Normally I hate Tim Buckley but I'm guessing this is an accurate representation of DmC?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2013)

hey guys i have a question i want to buy the game is it worth is


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 20, 2013)

Gabe said:


> hey guys i have a question i want to buy the game is it worth is



Depends. Have you played any of the other DMCs? If not, maybe. Though I think $60 is way too steep a price for mediocrity. Or at best a decent game.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2013)

yeah i played the other ones and i even bought the new HD remakes for ps3 of the old games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Just Beat the Game, As usual Vergil is a Bitch to fight against.
> 
> Give the game 4/5
> 
> I hope in the sequel we explore the angel side of things more



>Vorgil a bitch to fight
>He's easy as fuck


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2013)

Needs multiplayer

89/100


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> A major difference is that DMC is about killing demons, it  takes to Dark and gritty better then a anthrmopofic hedghog or what ever the hell bombeman is about



Because blowing other people up isn't dark and gritty? 
DEMONZ HAZ TO BE DARK ADN GRITTY!!!
That sounds retarded.
SMT slaps you in the face.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 20, 2013)

Has this been posted before? I apologize if it's been posted before, I'm too lazy to look back at the pages:

[YOUTUBE]wuj05upk73I[/YOUTUBE]

This is just ridiculous and just downright embarrassing.  

I don't even remember any sort of glitches like that in any of the previous DMC games.

But hey, defenders of DmC, you can knock yourself out trying to find them.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2013)

no disrespect, but that video kinda shows the person who did that was trying too hard to glitch that considering their hp is literally a sliver.

Though Hunter is cheap easy naturally just by looking at all of its boss fights.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

zenieth said:


> no disrespect, but that video kinda shows the person who did that was trying too hard to glitch that considering their hp is literally a sliver.
> 
> Though Hunter is cheap easy naturally just by looking at all of its boss fights.


He usually doesn't live long enough to glitch
[YOUTUBE]0wuzIcAy58g[/YOUTUBE]
He's not even a minion.
I'm sure there are even faster ways to kill him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He usually doesn't live long enough to glitch
> [YOUTUBE]0wuzIcAy58g[/YOUTUBE]
> He's not even a minion.
> I'm sure there are even faster ways to kill him.



You can do that too in DMC4 in DMD mode, you know.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> You can do that too in DMC4 in DMD mode, you know.



Oh? go ahead show it.
If it's a video requiring any kind of skill it's disqualified, oh and it has to be a boss 
[YOUTUBE]yeOEzVh3pnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh? go ahead show it.
> If it's a video requiring any kind of skill it's disqualified, oh and it has to be a boss
> [YOUTUBE]yeOEzVh3pnY[/YOUTUBE]







And that's Dante Must Die mode.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> And that's Dante Must Die mode.



It takes some skill to do that uppercut, disqualified


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE] [/YOUTUBE]

Dino spreading legs for some ice lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> [YOUTUBE]Jp_LdHYU-tw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dino spreading legs for some ice lol



Better like this.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 20, 2013)

I really don't get all the DmC love in here? I agree to a point, change is good for somethings. But to this no, just no and shame on any of you that agree otherwise. I've played the demo, watched the gamplay and videos, it was an OK"At Best!" hack-N-Slash just not for a DMC worthy way. I know Opinions are like Assholes everybody has one...but why, cuz it's too Japaneesy for you, did it really need some of that good ole Western "Pow Pow Explosions Everywhere, make everything casually easier to help cater to a wider audience with gameplay, while he's in your face fucking strippers and telling society to fuck off in general is in???!!!..." Is that's what's hip now,this is the bees knees of DmC, along with better than bread, throw some of that wub step in it to get this party crazy?! Well if that's what you like then, have fun with that, like seriously...

That felt sorta good, I have more to say, but I got a killer headache, from drinking earlier so, I'm gonna leave it there for now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hollow Prince said:


> I really don't get all the DmC love in here? I agree to a point, change is good for somethings. But to this no, just no and shame on any of you that agree otherwise. I've played the demo, watched the gamplay and videos, it was an OK"At Best!" hack-N-Slash just not for a DMC worthy way. I know Opinions are like Assholes everybody has one...but why, cuz it's too Japaneesy for you, did it really need some of that good ole Western "Pow Pow Explosions Everywhere, make everything casually easier to help cater to a wider audience with gameplay, while he's in your face fucking strippers and telling society to fuck off in general is in???!!!..." Is that's what's hip now,this is the bees knees of DmC, along with better than bread, throw some of that wub step in it to get this party crazy?! Well if that's what you like then, have fun with that, like seriously...
> 
> That felt sorta good, I have more to say, but I got a killer headache, from drinking earlier so, I'm gonna leave it there for now.



Relax and enjoy this 2013 GOTY future candidate. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]laBXrs2qBtY[/YOUTUBE]



BTW Starcraft is the shit


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2013)

>hollow prince's post

There's DmC love...

in this thread?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2013)

Have i been reading a different thread for the past 3 parts?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 20, 2013)

There's a few I noticed unless they were being sarcastic, this page blew up waay too fast this past week, to keep up with every post daily.

And I don't play Starcraft, but wtf was that?!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2013)

there are a few people who say the holocaust didn't happen.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 20, 2013)

Tbh ifeel this thread is being coupd by dmc likers. Comments like "i dont get why dmc is hated", are  attempts at it. Everyone who wants to know y dmc is hated can do research...posting in a thread     of antis is weird. Even if we explain the hate they will reply "i dont care...its just a game", which is ironic cuz if think that way u widnt be on forums discussing it on a hateful way, but ud play game or go to a pro DmC forum.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2013)

has there even been a single mention of glitches in any of the genuine reviews?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 20, 2013)

Why will they mention glitches in their reviews? 
If they do,there will be a glitch in the payments for favorable reviews.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

Khris said:


> has there even been a single mention of glitches in any of the genuine reviews?



Maybe if it had Sonic 06 level of glitches they'd have brought it up?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2013)

still, a mention would be nice


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2013)

So whose responsible for DmC ?

NT or Capcom Japan for hiring them ?

From earlier interviews, NT planned something closer to DMC3 & 4 ( After all they can't do whatever they want without Capcom's approval. ) with Capcom wanted something more different.

Gonna play Asura's Wrath.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Normally I hate Tim Buckley but I'm guessing this is an accurate representation of DmC?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmb9cnx__hA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He usually doesn't live long enough to glitch
> [YOUTUBE]0wuzIcAy58g[/YOUTUBE]
> He's not even a minion.
> I'm sure there are even faster ways to kill him.



What in the actual fuck.............


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2013)

really the best they could come up with are star boomerangs, hulk fists and a shotgun? i'll stick with the scythe and axe.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2013)

zenieth said:


> there are a few people who say the holocaust didn't happen.



There are also people that say DMC2 or Dino Crisis 3 didn't happen. They where right


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> There are also people that say DMC2 or Dino Crisis 3 didn't happen. They were right



fixed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> So whose responsible for DmC?



Keiji Inafune.

That's all you need to know. And NT's original artwork of a more classic Dante actually looked worse than what we got.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2013)

PLAGUE UPON YOU!


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2013)

I tried doing a second playthrough of dmc - honestly I couldn't. Just not enough there for me to bother. It was a decent story but none of the cutscenes made me want to watch them again, the combat was fun the first time around but not gripping me through the 2nd run through. Honestly, I'm thinking of trading it in.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmb9cnx__hA[/YOUTUBE]



I don't either man... I don't either....

But my best guess was that it was a dick joke.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

Vergil said:


> I tried doing a second playthrough of dmc - honestly I couldn't. Just not enough there for me to bother. It was a decent story but none of the cutscenes made me want to watch them again, the combat was fun the first time around but not gripping me through the 2nd run through. Honestly, I'm thinking of trading it in.



Which is why it isn't a DMC game.
It's just another generic action pew pew explosions 2 deep 4 u videogame.
Something you can get from anywhere with it's story and it's combat isn't unique or as complicated. Of course you would get bored the first play though, in fact you should.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]o4NaBrFkiDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2013)

Was that Adam Lambert?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]o4NaBrFkiDo[/YOUTUBE]



Oh Angry Joe. Even if you hate this game you're still a shitty journalist and reviewer that no one should find credible in any way, shape, or form.

Oh wait... It seems he liked the game... That makes him even worse. Man he's practically Spoony levels of terrible now. No offense to the spoony fans.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 20, 2013)

Edit:^ dude! Joe is like one of the most honest says it just how he truly feels it is net reviews I can think of. Why you gotta be hating on the Angry Joe Army, bro? 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]o4NaBrFkiDo[/YOUTUBE]



Yay, Joe liked the game and it only just fell short of his badass seal of approval. Joe is always a fair, honest and funny reviewer.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Yay, Joe liked the game and it only just fell short of his badass seal of approval. Joe is always a fair, honest and funny reviewer.



I wonder if you could call the beginning of that video Joe's "BETRAYAL" moment?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2013)

i agree with joe, gameplay is worth a shot, i did find myself being satisfied stringing combo's together.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2013)

Well if you've never played a DMC/Bayonetta/Ninja Gaiden (before 3) game before then yeah.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 20, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Edit:^ dude! Joe is like one of the most honest says it just how he truly feels it is net reviews I can think of. Why you gotta be hating on the Angry Joe Army, bro?
> 
> 
> Yay, Joe liked the game and it only just fell short of his badass seal of approval. Joe is always a fair, honest and funny reviewer.


Joe is as casual as possible so his honesty is of no relevance in this matter.
It is a good review though, just because Joe is a nice guy and as far removed from hipstering and trolling as possible, so you know he just genuinely liked the game cause it was made for simple people like he. In fact if it was anyone else, with everything he said being absolutely intact in the review, the score would probably have been 9/10.

He's in no way a person to analyze this game on any level but superfluous.
"I pressed buttons. It worked. I enjoyed it".


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't worry. DMC hard core fans and Dante fans and all other fans that have beenaffected by DmC will bow outand check out MGR,God of War Asscension, Bayo 2.

God of War ascension seems to have potential in my opinion.
It doesnt look as great as MGR.

But it's concept seems truly spectacular.


And i am sure there are other hack and slash that ive forgot to mention


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

Joe claims to be the voice of all gamers. He did this during the whole Geoff Knightly thing. Not to mention saying he's a credible and respected game journalist and reviewer. When he and Spoony by extension do nothing more but discredit the actual professional journalists trying to get into the field.

Lordkat may not be the best person ever but he had a point when he called out both of them on that whole BETRAYAL bullshit.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Well if you've never played a DMC/Bayonetta/Ninja Gaiden (before 3) game before then yeah.



i've played, beated to completion all the DMC's, have yet to play bayonetta, played and beated ninja gaidens black and 2 (those made me so mad my grandad threatened me, and he's one guy who you don't wanna fuck with) i hate it when video game rage makes you attract that kind of attention.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm just not seeing the point of a reboot. Capcom has entertained the ideas of simplifying games like even Street Fighter in the past, and they have simplified a few other franchises...but if that's what they wanted to do, then it is something they really didn't need Ninja Theory for and definitely not a series reboot. I'm just seeing a growing contrast in how Capcom has conducted itself lately and other major companies where it seems hellbent on alienating long-time fans of its games. It really makes no sense.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2013)

yeah wouldn't that mean LESS MONEY?! so stupid. may as well have made a new IP.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i agree with joe, gameplay is worth a shot, i did find myself being satisfied stringing combo's together.



I felt empty doing so since it was made too easy to do, plus the mobs weren't fun. It was like I was fighting a Dynasty Warriors mook. Plus the combat was made awkward and just painful to look at. Plus add in broken everything, overpowered Arbiter, and animation lag. Just no.


----------



## Gino (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank Square-Enix and Kenji Inafune.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

Even if the gameplay is decent it doesn't really merit the game a 7 out of 10 when the rest of it is terrible.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2013)

89/100             .


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I felt empty doing so since it was made too easy to do, plus the mobs weren't fun. It was like I was fighting a Dynasty Warriors mook. Plus the combat was made awkward and just painful to look at. Plus add in broken everything, overpowered Arbiter, and animation lag. Just no.



i understand and respect that.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 20, 2013)

Well I mean I'm a resident evil fanboy I admit, and while I liked the story and a lot of the gameplay of RE6. The QTE's, vehicle chase scenes, and constant chase sequences where the camera was pointing behind me brought the game down a lot.  But the story and overall rest of the gameplay made up for it so to me that's the perfect example of a game that's a 7 or a 8 out of 10.

Saying DmC is a 7 out of 10 just because the gameplay is decent and works would be like giving every Dynasty Warriors game a good score just because it's playable, but that's just me.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2013)

would this fit


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Joe is as casual as possible so his honesty is of no relevance in this matter.
> It is a good review though, just because Joe is a nice guy and as far removed from hipstering and trolling as possible, so you know he just genuinely liked the game cause it was made for simple people like he. In fact if it was anyone else, with everything he said being absolutely intact in the review, the score would probably have been 9/10.
> 
> He's in no way a person to analyze this game on any level but superfluous.
> "I pressed buttons. It worked. I enjoyed it".


pretty much


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2013)

Forgot to post. I beat the game. Final boss was hilariously easy. I spammed the drop attack with the axe over and over. Ending was stupid. Yet, I feel the game does deserve a 7 out of 10. The grappling was a lot of fun and it had some pretty interesting sequences.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 20, 2013)

Gino said:


> Thank Square-Enix and Kenji Inafune.



It's funny because Square Enix isn't doing any westernization. They are just buying western IP's left and right while they continue to let monkeys run their japanese IP's to the ground because they have to completely redo an entire FF MMO. 


That said FFXIV will save the world...once it goes iOS exclusive of course.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 20, 2013)

Just beat the game, final battle was epic.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2013)

HURRHURR LOOK I MADE HIM SAY FUCK YOU


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jan 20, 2013)

Wait, DANTE SAYS FUCK YOU IN THIS GAME


I WANT THE SPECIAL EDITION. THAT SHIT SOUNDS SHAKESPEAREAN


#Ohmygod #Ifanyonetalksaboutpenissizes #I'llgocrazy #Yolo #Demons


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

everytime i see donte's face i don't see a character, i see a self insert of an arrogant juvenile potty mouthed man child.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jan 21, 2013)

Why, why, why are the enemies in this game so goddamned lazy? Just hanging around for a while so you can pick them off two or so at a time (if there ARE more than three, which you'd be surprised how little that occurs...) What is this, Assassin's Creed 2?

If the game's enemies were punishing it'd be fine. If DmC at least demanded some serious level of mastery of the movesets available to you on higher difficulties, or if there was enough depth IN the movesets to allow for something you could call that... but no, it's one of the most shallow beat-em ups I've played in a while.

I'd rather go back and replay Lords of Shadow than this. LORDS OF SHADOW. GAH.

The plot, character design, writing and general vision for the series would still be deplorable and uninspired, but at least I could have had fun PLAYING the game. Goddammit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

yet another 9/10 review 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA8RZawxbgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 21, 2013)

Satsuma0 said:


> Why, why, why are the enemies in this game so goddamned lazy? Just hanging around for a while so you can pick them off two or so at a time (if there ARE more than three, which you'd be surprised how little that occurs...) What is this, Assassin's Creed 2?
> 
> If the game's enemies were punishing it'd be fine. If DmC at least demanded some serious level of mastery of the movesets available to you on higher difficulties, or if there was enough depth IN the movesets to allow for something you could call that... but no, it's one of the most shallow beat-em ups I've played in a while.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry sir, can't agree.

playing DMD, and dying at least 10 times per mission.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm sorry sir, can't agree.
> 
> playing DMD, and dying at least 10 times per mission.



Can't tell if trolling or just shit at video games


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 21, 2013)

Someone here claimed Vergil was a bitch to fight despite how easy he is in this game. The game was meant to be for anyone to play difficultywise, it's just a shame that it's been dumbed down so much that it feels shallow and empty.


----------



## Magic (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Lulu (Jan 21, 2013)

Hahahahaha. So its possible to get killed in this game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 21, 2013)

"NinjaTheory @NinjaTheory
#DmC comes in at No.1 in the UK Chart. Thanks for all the support!"
---



Just finished DMD. Got Super Dante. It's over.

DMC sells over a third of what ‘Devil May Cry 4’ did at launch when it also reached No1, back in week 6 2008


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Hahahahaha. So its possible to get killed in this game?



If you were lazy or just shit at the game.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

Never liked Maxx.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QyPCcoi9Iys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

lol hell no


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> DMC sells over a third of what ‘Devil May Cry 4’ did at launch when it also reached No1, back in week 6 2008



Clearly the recipe for success, Keiji Inafune is truly the mastermind of gaming economics for crooked teeth brits. Meanwhile, it's selling like shit everywhere else.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Clearly the recipe for success, Keiji Inafune is truly the mastermind of gaming economics for crooked teeth brits. Meanwhile, it's selling like shit everywhere else.


Tameem's like: "That doesn't even makes sense, IGN clearly said it's a masterpiece".

The time has fucking come, 0/9 game.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2013)

Gah none of the red boxes are carrying it yet, and I wish they did because I'd rent it right now just to see how bad it really is on my own merits.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

DedValve said:


> It's funny because Square Enix isn't doing any westernization. They are just buying western IP's left and right while they continue to let monkeys run their japanese IP's to the ground because they have to completely redo an entire FF MMO.
> 
> 
> That said FFXIV will save the world...once it goes iOS exclusive of course.



Square-Enix was the first I heard of trying to westernize their games the first example of that was Neir but then they went the smart way and just bought in Eidos and such.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 21, 2013)

So it has 1/3 of the sales of DMC4 so far? I thought 3 was the highest selling game in the series?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So it has 1/3 of the sales of DMC4 so far? I thought 3 was the highest selling game in the series?



Nop, that's 4.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

They are using the Galileo argument "If everyone says it's good, then it is good!".

Over 500,000 humans AT VERY VERY VERY LEAST claimed world was flat.
Galileo said it was a sphere.

Galileo was executed.


Can all these 9/10 reviews be wrong? Of course not! They are all filledwith truth.
I bet somewhere in reviews they also enlighten us about that the world is flat as well 
Ign perhaps ^^'


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't DMC3 the highest selling DMC game of all time and DMC4 was the fastest selling or do I have it reversed? Or have things changed? 

All I know is that for a hack'n'slash that faced the monster that was God of War DMC4 managed 2.5 million which is WAAAAAAYYYY out of the comfort zone for a niche title making it an incredible success. 

There was nothing wrong with horror Resident Evil games capping at 1 million or DMC titles capping at 2 million (though DMC4 broke that and who knows how much DMC5 would make). The problem is that these damn publishers make the budget so ridiculously high thinking that a higher budget = better game and waste money on frivelous things like superior voice acting for games that don't require it, thus they have to casualize the hell out of everything to sell to the lowest common denominator to make up for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> "NinjaTheory @NinjaTheory
> #DmC comes in at No.1 in the UK Chart. Thanks for all the support!"
> ---
> 
> ...



harsh reality shoved up my butthole, casual sells..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 21, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nop, that's 4.



I'm just a bit confused by Yagami's wording, so DmC's sales are only about 30% of what DMC4 did at launch, or is it selling 30% *more* than 4 did?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

its 30% more than what DMC4 did..


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2013)

DmC is only selling a *third*of what DMC4 sold in the UK and it had 3 extra days. Despite that it topped the  charts. 



third party failure with the *feel *of first party success.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 21, 2013)

Nobody must be buying games this time of year.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> its 30% more than what DMC4 did..



thought it was 30% less.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2013)

The 30% thing is confusing. There is a difference between selling 30% less than DMC4 and only selling a third of DMC4. 

Either way all reports are it selling less than DMC4 in the UK, by how much who knows.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't DMC3 the highest selling DMC game of all time and DMC4 was the fastest selling or do I have it reversed? Or have things changed?



Nah, DMC 4 is the the most profitable game in the franchise and one of Capcom's most profitable games, making 2.7 million back at 2009 and not counting PC sales. DMC 3 was actually the least selling game of the franchise at the time but the special edition and PC version boosted sales that, coupled with critical acclaim made Capcom follow the formula that the fanbase loved.

God of War usually makes like 3-4 million per game nowadays so that's another reason why DmC even exists. Not that the game is gonna reach DMC4's sales much less God of War's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

you guys are confusing me.. so is it doing well or not?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> you guys are confusing me.. so is it doing well or not?



Even if it's doing well in the UK, which apparently it isn't, I doubt it's gonna sell that well anyway, going by Amazong and GAME.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2013)

In the UK it's doing worse than DMC4 despite having 3 extra days of being on shelves.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, for games sales usually tank after the first week or month correct? So if its launch is no good that doesn't bode well for its future total sales does it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

okay.. now i am liking this


----------



## Kishido (Jan 21, 2013)

Ahh yeah completely ignoring that UK game market has went down a lot over the last years =)


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Ahh yeah completely ignoring that UK game market has went down a lot over the last years =)



did you having fun asskissing this game at Devilmaycry.org?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Kishido (Jan 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> did you having fun asskissing this game at Devilmaycry.org?



Yep I have


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

Too Late!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

3 pros, 2 cons = 8.9/10


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Too Late!!



I guess I need to stop being such a slowpoke. XD


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I guess I need to stop being such a slowpoke. XD


 it's alright brah.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

someone here said british actually kisses this games ass simply because of the flag on donte's jacket.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2013)

Honestly I can't wait to see Yahtzee's review. I wonder if he's going to like it just to spite the haters and call them "entitled American babies" for hating it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> you guys are confusing me.. so is it doing well or not?


It's not doing well anywhere. The amount of people who might have bought the game otherwise but aren't buying it based on different factors is overwhelmingly high, while people who bought it would have bought it anyway, so there is no pure "income" for it to do well.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2013)

It's kinda funny that DmC was delayed so that it would come out during a period of time where there'd be no other games released... So even though it only sold a third of what DMC4 did in two days, it still hit the number one spot.

Of course, this was always going to happen - Ninja Theory's games never sell well. The main downside is, of course, that now Capcom will shelve the franchise. They can't continue the reboot because it will only continue to flop and they can't go back to the original series because that would make them look like idiots.

Oh well. Pack up your bags, kids. The Devil May Cry franchise is dead.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

It was better dead if they were gonna try to go in this ridiculous direction anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

that or they sell DMC to another publisher.. but there's no way that's going to happen.. best bet is for Capcom to go bankrupt..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Velocity said:


> They can't continue the reboot because it will only continue to flop and they can't go back to the original series because that would make them look like idiots.


Right now it would, in a year or two nobody would even remember this game and we will have our DMC 5 The Chronicles of Sparda announced


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

My opinion on DmC being liked by UK game community including reviewers from the country:



And my response to it:


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf... Er... I'm English.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

At least I'll be able to play with real dante in ProjectxZone this summer


----------



## Awesome (Jan 21, 2013)

So what's the reason for controversy behind this game? It seems like all the bitching about this game is because they don't like the main character and how it's different from the previous DMCs. I don't really give a shit about any of that, if it's fun it's fun. It's a hack 'n slash game, so if it's entertaining, gives a decent story, and the art style is good it's a good game. Last I checked, the original DMC's story wasn't anything remarkable.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> At least I'll be able to play with real dante in ProjectxZone this summer



Inb4 Dante changed for donte in the west


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome said:


> So what's the reason for controversy behind this game? It seems like all the bitching about this game is because they don't like the main character and how it's different from the previous DMCs. I don't really give a shit about any of that, if it's fun it's fun. It's a hack 'n slash game, so if it's entertaining, gives a decent story, and the art style is good it's a good game. Last I checked, the original DMC's story wasn't anything remarkable.


Here we fucking go all over again.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

its almost like they're embarrassed they're making something related to devil may cry.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 21, 2013)

.

In all seriousness I could care less about the controversy. I'll give an unbiased opinion when it comes out on PC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> At least I'll be able to play with real dante in ProjectxZone this summer



yes, just heard about this 



Hatifnatten said:


> Inb4 Dante changed for donte in the west



NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 21, 2013)

Two of those pros are the samething and why do they not mention the plot, characters, glitches and how the game forces you to use certain weapons on certain monsters?

The pros are basically "this game is stylish" and that seems to be the reason for 8/10?

Can people honestly blame us for being angry at such reviews?Please tell me there is more to that review.

Honestly even if the game does well I would'nt be surprised, Twilight movies sell like crazy and those are horrible. Perhaps this game will flop like people here believe, there would be some justice in Tameem's ego taking a fall.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome said:


> So what's the reason for controversy behind this game? It seems like all the bitching about this game is because they don't like the main character and how it's different from the previous DMCs. I don't really give a shit about any of that, if it's fun it's fun. It's a hack 'n slash game, so if it's entertaining, gives a decent story, and the art style is good it's a good game. Last I checked, the original DMC's story wasn't anything remarkable.





Hatifnatten said:


> Inb4 Dante changed for donte in the west


They better fucking not..........


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> yes, just heard about this


 of the gods.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Right now it would, in a year or two nobody would even remember this game and we will have our DMC 5 The Chronicles of Sparda announced



DMC5 Nero's Lineage !


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2013)

No, no, no! I know what Capcom will do! They'll release a second piece of DLC... And it'll be the real Dante waking up, shaking his head and complaining of a nightmare he just had! Then he'll turn over, see Lady and Trish naked under the covers next to him, and say this isn't time to be sleeping anyway!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Velocity said:


> WhiteWolf... Er... I'm English.






On a serious note: It's stupid of me to express myself that way, but i doubt all  UK people are like the other.

Just listen to this guy for example:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucf7topHwMw[/YOUTUBE]

I am almost persuaded by his awesome speech and "Hype" that DmC is great.
Even though he says little about flaws of DmC and so on...
And he says "Our orphan protaganist".

OUR....

He's certainly not my progtanist  

That's Dante my brother from another mother!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

Velocity said:


> No, no, no! I know what Capcom will do! They'll release a second piece of DLC... And it'll be the real *Dante waking up*, shaking his head and complaining of a nightmare he just had! Then he'll turn over, see Lady and *Trish naked* under the covers next to him, and say this isn't time to be sleeping anyway!



dafuq is wrong with you?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is for hoping DmC 2 doesn't include Kat or Trish.

For one, i will hate it. "More characters included to sell this shit game".
And for second, Tameem called Trish a prositute.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Here is for hoping DmC 2 doesn't include Kat or Trish.
> 
> For one, i will hate it. "More characters included to sell this shit game".
> And for second, Tameem called Trish a prositute.



What are you taking about?You're making it sound like the game already exist and it's too late to do something about it that's not the attitude to have.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Dontetetetete


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

At least we've gotten to a 10 years anniversary.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> What are you taking about?You're making it sound like the game already exist and it's too late to do something about it that's not the attitude to have.


Sequal has been hinted. And Capcom and Ninja theory expressed "We want to keep working together".

I hope if DmC 2 happens that everything that is in DMC never exists in DmC2. Mostly thinking of characters , scenes and weapons.
If Trish is in DmC 2- i will be very pissed and call Tameem out on his hypocrisy.
Tameem: so cheap douchebag. I bet he will look forward to take a shit on Trish as well...

DEVILMAYCRY.ORG stupidity:


1. Click LINK, go to post #16.
2. Read that comment.

If you can't bother to read it, her is me breaking it up for u:
A user says "Alot of people put hard work into thisgame, designers, crew, actors" bla bla bullshit.
As if those buying the game didnt work for the money to be able to spend it on a game.


It's so double standard. "Give it a chance alot of people have worked HARD on this game, u arseholes give it a chance".

Oh ok - so we who buy it havent worked hard for the money to be able to buy the game?


Hypocrisy people...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NktKNd2Fhpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Sequal has been hinted. And Capcom and Ninja theory expressed "We want to keep working together".
> 
> I hope if DmC 2 happens that everything that is in DMC never exists in DmC2. Mostly thinking of characters , scenes and weapons.
> If Trish is in DmC 2- i will be very pissed and call Tameem out on his hypocrisy.
> ...


I already replied in that thread it's just them being dumb as usual nothing of importance there.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

lol @ the kid mocking someone because of his raiden avatar


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> I already replied in that thread it's just them being dumb as usual nothing of importance there.



Somebody there actually has a brain:



> Yeah, but whole reason of reboot was to get to bigger audience right? If its selling only 1/3 as dmc4 in first week, that plan is not going well.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> lol @ the kid mocking someone because of his raiden avatar


DmC supporters - afraid of MGR.



DINO potter: He who shall not be mentioned? Who is he?
WandGuyPhineas: Oh we do not speak his name mr potter.
DINO potter: why?
WGP: Because he is the one that gave you that scare.
DINO potter: :/
WGP: And he will give you another 21th february.
DINO potter: Tell me his name!
WGP: fine it's your funeral. it's...RAAAAAIDEN!


Raiden appeared 21th February. DINO sought him out, this is what happned:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2013)

Am I missing something? This Kat character seems more like Lady so why do people keep saying she's Trish?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Am I missing something? This Kat character seems more like Lady so why do people keep saying she's Trish?


People say she's Trish?


loooooooooooooool.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> dafuq is wrong with you?



What? It's not like Trish was REALLY his mom.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> lol @ the kid mocking someone because of his raiden avatar


Classic attiude of profans there at least the ones I dealt with. 


Hatifnatten said:


> Somebody there actually has a brain:


Far and few between


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Classic attiude of profans there at least the ones I dealt with.
> 
> Far and few between


Reply to post #16 and say his argument is empty because he's suggesting that the game is free when it's not, and people are paying 60 dollars for it that they also worked hard like "the developers".

And watch DmC supporters jumping on you like american fotball. And soon you will be pointed out adn prosecuted as a flamer/troller even though your speaking the truth.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Reply to post #16 and say his argument is empty because he's suggesting that the game is free when it's not, and people are paying 60 dollars for it that they also worked hard like "the developers".
> 
> And watch DmC supporters jumping on you like american fotball. And soon you will be pointed out adn prosecuted as a flamer/troller even though your speaking the truth.



This is happening to me right now as I speak in another thread.


Guess which one is me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

I actually thought that forum is for DMC in general, turns out it's a specifically DmC fecal dungeon. What a misleading address they have


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> This is happening to me right now as I speak in another thread.
> 
> 
> Guess which one is me.



Love you for telling those arseholes that we're not afraid of change.
They are such arseholes.

"A true dmc fan is one who isnt afraid of change".

douchebag arseholes. I''m not afraid of change.
I am someone who's so not afraid of change that i am willing to let DMC die out and be a nice memory than see Ninja theory butcher it with their bullshit reboot serie, or have Capcom milk it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I actually thought that forum is for DMC in general, turns out it's a specifically DmC fecal dungeon. What a misleading address they have


Looks can be deceiving. 


WhiteWolf said:


> Love you for telling those arseholes that we're not afraid of change.
> They are such arseholes.
> 
> "A true dmc fan is one who isnt afraid of change".
> ...


Yeah as you can see the reaction anytime someone disagrees with them.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

I like that gif.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Capcom was stuck in the loop because many people didn't like DMC 2.  From what I see this series didn't have much place to go. Everything was a prequel.

I hear people saying that the story in this one wasn't that good but I'd  never been blown away by DMC's stories.  The level designs from what I've seen in this new one  is quite interesting to say the least.

So all that's really left is the character models and difficulty.  Which was what people had a problem with when emo dante revealed himself for the first time.  If this series has as a future then all they need to do from this point on is make dante look more like how he used to look (Even though he looks different in all the dmc's made thus far). That's all i can say for that series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

i am so glad MGR is gonna come out on my birthday  



Amatsu said:


> What? It's not like Trish was REALLY his mom.



but she's still an exact copy 



Hatifnatten said:


> I actually thought that forum is for DMC in general, turns out it's a specifically DmC fecal dungeon. What a misleading address they have



epic sig bro


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2013)

She's not an exact copy. She's just a demon who has similar features to his mom. With some plastic surgery, she'd be down to bang.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2013)

​​


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

If I see another person with no knowledge of the subject come and say that DMC games didn't have a "great" story and thus there is no difference from abominable DmC faggoty, I'm gonna go Shakespearean on his ass.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2013)

PLAGUE UPON FUCK YOU!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

The World said:


> She's not an exact copy. She's just a demon who has similar features to his mom. With some plastic surgery, she'd be down to bang.



Mundus made Trish to look like Eva so Dante can trust her..

for you and me yes.. but for Dante, HELL NO


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2013)

Like I said, some surgery or a bag over her head. Down to bang.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

lol metacritic

 Donte the franchise killa.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2013)

Donte the Fuck You killa: has a tiny dick according to his dick sucking brother.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

*Le non paid reviewers:*



> A staggering achievement from Ninja Theory. DmC injects new life into one of the best genres in all of gaming, and does so with a style and confidence that elevates it beyond its roots.





> As DmC progresses, it becomes clear that it is a phenomenal action game in its own right, with an interesting alternate take on the fiction and a sublime handle on action gaming. A title that taps into the kind of action the likes of Platinum Games are known for. Ninja Theory has shown they know how to weave superb action, biting dialogue and a brilliant visual style into a wonderful, cohesive whole.



*Gamers:*



> Plain horrible. The characters are annoying. The story is full of plotholes. The dialogues are rude, childish and uneducated. This is an insult to you: this game is telling you that you are barely a beat that can only think about sex, booze and swearing. Every one that like this game should really talk with a specialist: if you start your rehabilitation soon, you mave have some chances to became a human with a brain.





> No lock on, no taunt button, broken style system, horrible characters, 30 FPS, terrible dialogue, bland enemies, mediocre boss battles and so much more. Yeah the game isn't Devil May Cry anymore. The combat is vastly inferior compared to its predecessor.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> If I see another person with no knowledge of the subject come and say that DMC games didn't have a "great" story and thus there is no difference from abominable DmC faggoty, I'm gonna go Shakespearean on his ass.



You need to fill their dark souls with LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT somehow.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2013)

Look NT this is an AI that actually does more than just stand there and die, or with highly telegraphed attacks.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2013)

And this is how you make a Devil trigger, not some white hair faggotry.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

dem devil triggers. dmc4 deserved dlc.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

The World said:


> And this is how you make a Devil trigger, not some white hair faggotry.


White hair fixed everything, haters gonna hate.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

the personality is unlikable still.


----------



## Gino (Jan 21, 2013)

Atlus is written all over this.lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Only a great personality would wear white hair.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> that or they sell DMC to another publisher.. but there's no way that's going to happen.. best bet is for Capcom to go bankrupt..



When or if they try to "simplify" Street Fighter (they came close to in the past...) you can expect the death bells to ring.



Canute87 said:


> Capcom was stuck in the loop because many people didn't like DMC 2.  From what I see this series didn't have much place to go. Everything was a prequel.
> 
> I hear people saying that the story in this one wasn't that good but I'd  never been blown away by DMC's stories.  The level designs from what I've seen in this new one  is quite interesting to say the least.
> 
> So all that's really left is the character models and difficulty.  Which was what people had a problem with when emo dante revealed himself for the first time.  If this series has as a future then all they need to do from this point on is make dante look more like how he used to look (Even though he looks different in all the dmc's made thus far). That's all i can say for that series.



That's only story-wise, DMC3 and DMC4 sold quite well. The formula wasn't broke, but Capcom thought it needed fixing, and fucked it up even more in their attempt. Why is it that whenever people try to give their two cents on figuring out what people's problem with this game is, they show they have no idea what the fuck they're talking about? Many games tend not to have a strong story, but that is no reason to scrap it, particularly with established series like this one. Aside from that, how many times have people gone over the gameplay, the exclusion of key features, and the lack of a challenge in this game yet be met with people that think their main problem is Dante doesn't have white hair? The reboot was stupid yes, and clearly unnecessary; but that's only the tip of the iceberg here. Pay attention to what people are saying and then try to give your two cents after you have some clue of what's going on here.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 21, 2013)

The World said:


> And this is how you make a Devil trigger, not some white hair faggotry.



He... He kinda looks like a robot.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 21, 2013)

Ya'll just a bunch of whining baby haters hatin cuz you aren't Tameem. Stop hating on the man he made a fantastic game. Fixed the series.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 21, 2013)

I do find it telling they released the game during a time to *avoid* competition, when usually you want to release a title in the midst of it, because that is when the greatest number of people are buying games. They needed a blowout here, and at least for the launch, it just didn't happen.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

Remember 5 mils expectations?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

tameems a loser.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2013)

Haters gonna hate.. Tameem is ow-sem he is rated 89/100


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 21, 2013)

So the games not selling well in the UK in comparison to DMC4. That's kind of to be expected with the changes there.
Is there any news on the international sales?



Gino said:


> Atlus is written all over this.lol



The first time I saw that, I honestly thought it came from SMT, too.

Also, I just realized Vergil's DT has an arm-sheath for Yamato.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome said:


> .
> 
> In all seriousness I could care less about the controversy. I'll give an unbiased opinion when it comes out on PC.



9/10 review would bang again


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 21, 2013)

If it was SMT no way they would be in just 3 colors though


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 21, 2013)

Khris said:


> but she's still an exact copy



dante find his mom hot and would bang her. oh dante you.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 21, 2013)

If the pre-order chart from previous months counts, I think this game might carry the ninja theroy tradition of bombing in sales.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys imma copy and paste the offcial numbers of the DmC sales


*Spoiler*: __ 



1	DMC	PC	2013	Action	Capcom	
0.00
0.00
0.00
0.00
0.00
2	DMC	X360	2013	Action	Capcom	
0.00
0.00
0.00
0.00
0.00
3	DMC	MOB	2013	Action	Capcom	
0.00
0.00
0.00
0.00
0.00
4	DMC	PS3	2013	Action	Capcom	
0.00
0.00
0.00
0.00
0.00


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> So the games not selling well in the UK in comparison to DMC4. That's kind of to be expected with the changes there.
> Is there any news on the international sales?
> 
> 
> ...



It was part of the deal that Kaneko did the design of the Devil Triggers so Dante could be in Nocturne.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Uyvzoa9YdQ[/YOUTUBE]

Paid off too.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

White house petition to pull DmC off the shelves for anyone interested... :rofl

Dem 22 signatures.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 21, 2013)

God damn that's hilarious.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

More people are actually signing the thing. Man some crazy people out there.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

yeah seriously its just a game, buisness is buisness. it will soon pass just like every other game has.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

"Entitled DmC Fans"
Stopped reading there.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

So beautiful.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Can we put it on the same level as the Red Dawn reboot?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

The metacritic is laughable
Really not a single negative review by critics and only 3 mixed from critics?
It almost like all of the reviewers are in fact sheep being herded around for something green.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Can we put it on the same level as the Red Dawn reboot?



red dawn was okay actually

didnt like it
but i didnt wanna kill myself for watching it


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> red dawn was okay actually
> 
> didnt like it
> but i didnt wanna kill myself for watching it



Wasn't there a line in the movie where the wolverines say that real life war is just like playing Call of Duty? I remember that being brought up on  Brad Jones Midnight Screening review of it.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2013)

YOLOLOLOLOLTameeeeem


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vZjX65NYVGM[/YOUTUBE]
*I
DON'T
WANT
THIS
SHIT
TO
BE
IN
ALMOST
EVERY
GAME*
Don't tell them this shit is okay, don't be compliant with them.
If you guys want to have your edgy and deep shit keep it in your edgy games don't let it leak into every god damned thing.  





























[YOUTUBE]-b7TaLjdXMc[/YOUTUBE]


Amatsu said:


> Wasn't there a line in the movie where the wolverines say that real life war is just like playing Call of Duty? I remember that being brought up on  Brad Jones Midnight Screening review of it.



HAHAHAHA hoooo.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> red dawn was okay actually
> 
> didnt like it
> but i didnt wanna kill myself for watching it



Red Dawn reboot was terrible. It was more worthless and unneccassary than the Total Recall reboot. At least that had Kate Beckinsale, while RD had godawful C-list young/kid actors.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TXiYatlqy7w[/YOUTUBE]
Accountability.
The tammem of comics


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2013)

So the artbook is being leaked. And while there's some stuff there that looks genuinely pretty, the thing is full of gems like these.



*Spoiler*: _So this was actually a Donte to be considered_ 










*Spoiler*: _Think that's bad? The pain has only started for this Donte_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

THat's... oh god.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2013)

First one looked alright minus the hair..............OH GOD.......that last one, looks like he de-evolved into a heroin addict.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the artbook is being leaked. And while there's some stuff there that looks genuinely pretty, the thing is full of gems like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the artbook is being leaked. And while there's some stuff there that looks genuinely pretty, the thing is full of gems like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the artbook is being leaked. And while there's some stuff there that looks genuinely pretty, the thing is full of gems like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

still hate the hair style. couldnt give a darn less about the color.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2013)

White hair solves everything Ninja Thawry


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 22, 2013)

What? 

Shit, that art is bad. Bad. Do not want. He's just so generic and blah. Way too many tats as well. Don't usually have a prob with tattoos but this dude has like too many.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the artbook is being leaked. And while there's some stuff there that looks genuinely pretty, the thing is full of gems like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude! What the fuck?! They turned him into Vamp!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

its like one of the cabin hermits that you see in cheap no-so-scary movies


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn, I just learned Vergil won't be playable in Bloody Palace


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Dude! What the fuck?! They turned him into Vamp!



Fuck off, Vamp's classier. That guy looks like he's on something and looks like someone pissed in his cornflakes.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Fuck off, Vamp's classier. That guy looks like he's on something and looks like someone pissed in his cornflakes.



Hey now. I'm not saying Vamp isn't classier but that Dante still screams ripoff to me.


----------



## Gino (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Deathbringerpt said:


> So the artbook is being leaked. And while there's some stuff there that looks genuinely pretty, the thing is full of gems like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........What the fuck is that?


----------



## EJ (Jan 22, 2013)

^It's Dante, in all his reboot glory. pek

Give him a chance.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 22, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Damn, I just learned Vergil won't be playable in Bloody Palace



Oh, that is just fucking precious.


----------



## Gino (Jan 22, 2013)

Flow said:


> ^It's Dante, in all his reboot glory. pek
> 
> Give him a chance.


FUCK YOU!


Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, that is just fucking precious.


Yep.....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2013)

wow, just wow


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Fuck off, Vamp's classier. That guy looks like he's on something and looks like someone pissed in his cornflakes.



Vamp is awesome because he gleefuly embraces his androgony / creepiness / general Marilyn Manson vibe. And he's bamf enough that anyone who takes issue with it will quickly find a knife in their throat.

It's honestly just like Dante. The cool factor is from the fact that this character is clearly ridiculous but embraces it fully.

I just keep coming back to the whole "would get laughed out of a bar thing" and how much they've missed teh point.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 22, 2013)

Played DMC4 ( And DMC1 to the end ).

I kinda miss Nero, you know.

I don't really mind DmC.

But I wanna see Nero again sometime ( Why create a character to just make him vanish after one game. )


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah when you finally got to control dante in dmc4, along the road you'll begin to miss nero's devil bringer.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2013)

That's hilarious. Bought and paid for.


The people have spoken.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> yeah when you finally got to control dante in dmc4, along the road you'll begin to miss nero's devil bringer.



Losing DB wasn't so bad, but I definitely missed blue rose (CS3) and red Queen (Exceed crowd control moves).


----------



## Vergil (Jan 22, 2013)

playing through dmc4 again and it's such a better game than DmC, even though I know the story (many times over), there are some cutscenes I'm looking forward to and the combat is hella fun. Don't get me wrong, even that game is stupid at times (the dice, the fact that you have to fight the same bosses 3 times, and go back through the same levels.) but I can deal with it because the characters are better and so is the gameplay.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> yeah when you finally got to control dante in dmc4, along the road you'll begin to miss nero's devil bringer.



The only reason I missed the devilbringer by the time I could control Dante was because I was so used to it. I was used to grabbing motherfuckers from across the room and slamming them into the ground. Or using it to zip over to an enemy so I could beat the living shit out of it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> The only reason I missed the devilbringer by the time I could control Dante was because I was so used to it. I was used to grabbing motherfuckers from across the room and slamming them into the ground. Or using it to zip over to an enemy so I could beat the living shit out of it.



Which is the whole point of it, actually.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Which is the whole point of it, actually.



True and you really feel the effects of not having it once you start controlling Dante. I kept pressing the DB button every time I got into combat...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> True and you really feel the effects of not having it once you start controlling Dante. I kept pressing the DB button every time I got into combat...



Enjoy, Donte haves a Devil Bringer thingy 

Are you happy now ?


*Spoiler*: __ 













Now for the real DMC5


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So the artbook is being leaked. And while there's some stuff there that looks genuinely pretty, the thing is full of gems like these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My reaction to that:



Me trying to save myself from the picture by being creative with memes:




Jim Sterling the fat turd can go and eat his turd.
That douchebag was on the pro side and one of the corrupt persons of game media that was "shit stirring" (gaminganarchist word).




You know the expression "Know your enemy?", well i know who's for DmC.
Jim Sterling is one of them.


----------



## Gino (Jan 22, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Enjoy, Donte haves a Devil Bringer thingy
> 
> Are you happy now ?
> 
> ...



Cover looks like shit


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Cover looks like shit



yeah it should be dmc2 dante


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Cover looks like shit


Yeah it's forgetting the game's tagline.

"Tonight we dine in hell!"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

oh frank millers gonna write it? that means sparda's gonna be in it! i mean, he is called "the dark knight"


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> oh frank millers gonna write it? that means sparda's gonna be in it! i mean, he is called "the dark knight"



The hero wherever the fuck Dante lives deserves.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

but not the one it needs right now...


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

Of course. That's why we got Donte.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 22, 2013)

that poor sparda sword. fealt like it was just there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Vamp is awesome because he gleefuly embraces his androgony / creepiness / general Marilyn Manson vibe. And he's bamf enough that anyone who takes issue with it will quickly find a knife in their throat.
> 
> It's honestly just like Dante. The cool factor is from the fact that this character is clearly ridiculous but embraces it fully.
> 
> I just keep coming back to the whole "would get laughed out of a bar thing" and how much they've missed teh point.



Dante enters a bar
The bartender says "what will it be?"
Dante says "strawberry sundae."
Bartender says "uh... This is a bar mister. No place for a kid"
Dante "Really? Just trying to sweeten up the air in here. Smells like shit."
"Or more like blood. That's fine with me."
 "Because what I'm interested in is this rumor I heard" 
"They say somewhere around here there is some bar,more like a dive. A place where you take someone's life in place of money. Kinda scary."
Bartender says "sorry forgive me pal."
Dante says "royal straight flush is it?" to the "people" playing cards in the back. "Playing a hand like that can kill a guy"
Guy who won "how about I buy you a round"
Dante proceeds to give him a round instead.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2013)

> I just keep coming back to the whole "would get laughed out of a bar thing" and how much they've missed teh point.



Not to mention the design they went for would get his shit kicked in and THEN laughed out of a bar.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

That's because Classic Dante makes a better Belmont.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 22, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> So the games not selling well in the UK in comparison to DMC4. That's kind of to be expected with the changes there.
> Is there any news on the international sales?
> 
> 
> ...



Devil May Cry 3 DT's were made by the artist that made ST, it was more a homage to Dante and the series since Dante was in one of the games.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 22, 2013)

I must be the only one who didn't like playing as Vergil much in DMC3. I mean I know he is ridiculously powerful. Moreso than Dante but yamato is such an extremely slow weapon, but was far better than his combos using force edge and Beowulf. I'll give it this. Yamato was good for crowd control but if any enemy was standing after that, or had been out of your area of attack you were pretty much vulnerable. Even if you tried to jump away before the attack sometimes you couldn't because of how long his animations were with yamato. I suppose that's why I preferred playing as Dante.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 23, 2013)

You've gotta be a bit more tactical if you aren't weapon switching out the ass with Vergil. Though I massively abuse the fact he sheathes Yamato after his combos for the extra style it gives and because it's sexy as fuck.

Just occassionally have my Summoned Swords in Spiral Sword formation to protect me from any leftover assholes. Nothing like casually sliding Yamato into it's scabbard as a Hell Lust or two dash face first into Summoned Swords while I'm giving no fucks about what they're up to.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2013)

So, guys how does it feel wasting your precious 60$?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2013)

So when will WiiU get DmC: Demons edge be released?


----------



## EJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Iiiiiuiuiiuuuuits hating tiiiiiime


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> You've gotta be a bit more tactical if you aren't weapon switching out the ass with Vergil. Though I massively abuse the fact he sheathes Yamato after his combos for the extra style it gives and because it's sexy as fuck.
> 
> Just occassionally have my Summoned Swords in Spiral Sword formation to protect me from any leftover assholes. Nothing like casually sliding Yamato into it's scabbard as a Hell Lust or two dash face first into Summoned Swords while I'm giving no fucks about what they're up to.



I admit when he sheathes his sword it does look cool, but not when I want to run or jump away from an enemy that's going to get in a free hit because he's taking forever to do it.

As for summoned swords I'd have used those more if they didn't drain DT


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ugh, that's one thing I didn't like about Vergil. The SS are neat, but the wall just costs a lot of DT and I like saving mine in case shit happens I'm not prepped for.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Ugh, that's one thing I didn't like about Vergil. The SS are neat, but the wall just costs a lot of DT and I like saving mine in case shit happens I'm not prepped for.



I pretty much saved mine for bosses. I also saved it for those big reaper enemies that look like the witches from DMC1 but then I learned I could rape their asses by spamming Beowulf jump kicks.

Speaking of which I could never get Vergil's style to work as well as I'd like. Sometimes I'd be trying to teleport a certain way but I could just never get it to work. So much so that I was pretty much all "man I miss trickster so much right now."


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 23, 2013)

You guys are aware Summoned Sword abuse is free DT energy right? And that they constantly add to the Style meter?

Am I the only one in the thread who ran around mostly every fight with SSS as Vergil cutting everything to pieces? 

Just constantly summoning up Spiral Swords, having them for a few seconds are you wailed on something to do a little extra chip damage and bump up the Style meter, use the Blistering Swords formation to keep hurting that enemy while you  use Air Trick to zip up next to someone else and combo the fuck out of them, with Spiral Swords already appearing as the Blistering Swords start to fire was a pretty standard tactic if I wanted absolutely everything dead as fast and stylishly as possible.

I found it hard playing as Dante and not being able to switch between 3 weapons while constantly being able to do chip damage with the Summon Swords (just normal firing even) after playing as Vergil. I always thought he was easymodo


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2013)

I actually didn't know that. I kept using spiral swords and then found out I couldn't go DT when I needed too so I noticed more of a drain.

I just found it easier playing as Dante. I could conserve DT for when I needed it, and I could chain combos far easier. Compared to Vergil I seemed a lot more agile and untouchable as Dante. I sort of wonder if they nerfed Vergil for player use because he seemed far stronger during the boss fights.


----------



## little nin (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't know if it's been mentionted but DLC available on Jan 29th gives an original outfit for Dante


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 23, 2013)

little nin said:


> Don't know if it's been mentionted but DLC available on Jan 29th gives an original outfit for Dante



Which will naturally fix the entire game.

It was only about the hair, obviously.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2013)

A dlc with higher difficulty please. Thank you.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2013)

little nin said:


> Don't know if it's been mentionted but DLC available on Jan 29th gives an original outfit for Dante





/"You" is obviously Capcom.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)

A DLC with whiter hair please.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2013)

A DLC with Donte's hair bleached with Vorgil's cum please.

It will make the game better, 89/100.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 23, 2013)

Like Obama said "If you put lipstick on a pig, it will still be a pig".

My take on that "If you give the poser DMC 3 costume, he's still a poser".


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 23, 2013)

wait, so he got ANOTHER costume? AHAHAahhahahaa....

This is just bad damage control. Horribly executed NT. 


and yer sheeple will buy it. bet it comes with VD DLC too, lolz. 

"THIS IS STILL DMC GAIZ. HE HAS THE SAME COSTUME AND WHITE HAIR AND EVERTHINGZ!"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> wait, so he got ANOTHER costume? AHAHAahhahahaa....
> 
> This is just bad damage control. Horribly executed NT.
> 
> ...


Even all the sheep combined can't do anything now, the sales are just disastrous.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank God it bombed. bombing? Whatever.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 23, 2013)

I dont see anywhere that DmC have bombed.

VGchartz shows no record so far.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2013)

Using vgchartz as any source of reliable information


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 23, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Using vgchartz as any source of reliable information


What source should i use then?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2013)

But guys! I'm the real Dante! I use guns and a sword! I wear red and my douchebag brother's name is Vergil! I'm even gonna have white hair and a DMC3 outfit! WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 23, 2013)

Can ign become any more transparent about them getting paid off?

"Top 10 DmC weapons"
"The many costumes of Dante"


promoting DmC to the sky levels.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 23, 2013)

Please. Gamespot is just as bad--wait worse. They give out guides/videos on how to beat the shit bosses. FFUUU~~~


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 23, 2013)

Well fuckGamespot as well then?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 23, 2013)

See? Swear to fucking god the hand holding for this game lol. shows its just for casuals. Never had to beat a DMC boss with a guide, (except for Nightmare b/c he is pissing me off. I've died like 5 times against him trying w/o items). This is just sad.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 23, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> What source should i use then?



Vgchartz is absolute ass. I can say that the wiiU sold 400,000,000 units last night during 8:00 PM and 8:30 PM in South Africa and it'd be more reliable than that trashy website. 

You just have to wait till Capcom releases the sales themselves and their quarterly reports to really get the scoop on how DmC is fairing. 

However from what we've seen on Amazon (this is only Amazon) both versions of DMC HD collection outsold DmC by a significant amount. I think the highest was PS3 DMC HD at #57 with DmC being around the #80's. Although DmC being the newer game has much more lasting power and the whole DMC HD thing was only for that day/week. 

Still it'd be interesting to see if there was a spike in HD collections outside Amazon coinciding with underwhelming DmC sales. Will finally show Capcom what for.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 23, 2013)

DMC4 looks fucking amazing after finishing DmC


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2013)

dexters was edgy before it was coo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLU4gavXYJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 23, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Can ign become any more transparent about them getting paid off?
> 
> "Top 10 DmC weapons"
> "The many costumes of Dante"
> ...



i didnt know DmC had 10 weapons
EnI
reb
Rev
arby
ors
gloves
glaives


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 23, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I dont see anywhere that DmC have bombed.
> 
> VGchartz shows no record so far.



while it was top for japan and europe in japan it sold 1/2 compared to DMC4 in the first week.  in europe it sold roughly 1/3 when compared DMC4 in the first week.  the US is unknown, but on amazon US it was the quickest to drop when compared to amazon europe/japan.

europe:

japan:




but we'll only truly know in the end when capcom releases it's sales.  if you want to see how much it sells later use this site.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> DMC4 looks fucking amazing after finishing DmC


But it's not cool anymore. You see, some things that were cool then aren't as cool now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Bumped into a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Can you still block attacks in DmC?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Can you still block attacks in DmC?



There is no styles.
Meaning no royal guard.
Meaning no blocking.
There is a dodge button that's it.
I have not heard or seen of a block once.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bumped into a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Can you still block attacks in DmC?



Yes you an reflect attacks by attacking at the right time



In other news


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I meant Royal Guard Blocking block. Is it still in it 

EDIT: Oh wait, I read Zen's post before UR's. I'm mad now, my fave style is lost to the ages.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes you an reflect attacks by attacking at the right time



Aku that isn't what he meant


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is no styles.
> Meaning no royal guard.
> Meaning no blocking.
> There is a dodge button that's it.
> I have not heard or seen of a block once.



So they rebooted the combat system too?

What about the Style? Can you still gain style points for taunting, dodging or, as Zen said, reflecting attacks?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bumped into a pretty cool guy.


That's some analysis


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> So they rebooted the combat system too?
> 
> What about the Style? Can you still gain style points for taunting, dodging or, as Zen said, reflecting attacks?



There is no taunt there is no style. Once you get SSS it never goes down until you get hit.
All of the style points are based on damage for the most part not on variety.
[YOUTUBE]BNyNX0jY7aA[/YOUTUBE]
Sure you can reflect attacks, but half of the enemies have to be killed in a certain way making it point less.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> So they rebooted the combat system too?
> 
> What about the Style? Can you still gain style points for taunting, dodging or, as Zen said, reflecting attacks?


You don't have anything, you don't do or gain anything. You press x button and that's it. Because this is a lazy western crap not a DMC game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> That's some analysis




"The shortcomings of DmC are symptoms of the direction video games have taken across the industry."
This guy here.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2013)

So this is gonna be like Nero's DB spam while gaining stylish points at a huge rate, huh?

They really did reboot DMC....


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 24, 2013)

Swordmaster remains intact, but that's it.  No Royal Guard, only a simple dodge instead of trickster.  And maybe using Ophinion for platform counts as trickster, MAYBE, but that's being extremely generous.  Gunslinger is gimped, but still kinda there.  Quicksilver is Dante's DT, Vergil's is Doppelganger from what I'm seeing of the VD trailer.

I haven't tried to taunt yet, don't know if you can.

What I miss was the chargeable Devil Trigger Explosion from 3.  If you had a maxxed-out Devil Trigger and killed enough enemies with it it was instant S rank


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Crazy Penance said:


> Swordmaster remains intact, but that's it.  No Royal Guard, only a simple dodge instead of trickster.  And maybe using Ophinion for platform counts as trickster, MAYBE, but that's being extremely generous.  Gunslinger is gimped, but still kinda there.  Quicksilver is Dante's DT, Vergil's is Doppelganger from what I'm seeing of the VD trailer.
> 
> I haven't tried to taunt yet, don't know if you can.
> 
> What I miss was the chargeable Devil Trigger Explosion from 3.  If you had a maxxed-out Devil Trigger and killed enough enemies with it it was instat S rank



It's not even quick silver it tosses everything into the air.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The shortcomings of DmC are symptoms of the direction video games have taken across the industry."
> This guy here.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll mourn quietly like that witch from L4D now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> So they rebooted the combat system too?
> 
> What about the Style? Can you still gain style points for taunting, dodging or, as Zen said, reflecting attacks?



Yes you get bigger style bonuses for perfect doges, reflecting, environmental kills, ect

If your expecting it to be like DMC4 and  just  dmc3's game play in a new package that's not what your getting. its a  new system, hence its a reboot not a spinoff, sequel Ect



> You don't have anything, you don't do or gain anything. You press x button and that's it. Because this is a lazy western crap not a DMC game.



CoughbullshitCough


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

DMC5 having everyweapon from DMC1-4.
Every style with on the style switching and every move.
All with sick style.
Coming to you soon.
NEVER.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Can you still block attacks in DmC?



For all intent and purpose, DmC plays like a mix of Nero ( Devil Bringer, Left Handed Sword Attacks, No Style ) and Dante's ( Cause you can still change weapon and you still have Dante's moves )

The weapons are.

Rebellion
Demon Whip
Demon Axe
Demon Flame Fist
Angel scythe
Angel Whip
Angel Shuriken
Ebony and Ivory
Shotgun
Sticky Grenade Launcher.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> For all intent and purpose, DmC plays like a mix of Nero ( Devil Bringer, Left Handed Sword Attacks, No Style ) and Dante's ( Cause you can still change weapon. )
> 
> The weapons are.
> 
> ...


It's more of a Sticky bomb then what i would call a Grenade launcher


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DMC5 having everyweapon from DMC1-4.
> Every style with on the style switching and every move.
> All with sick style.
> Coming to you soon.
> NEVER.



Damn would that be SO badass.  And all the styles got upgraded.  Royal Guard had counter attacks.  Swordmaster had multi devil-arm usage.  Trickster could be used in conjunction with attacks for dash n' slash.  Gunslinger had FPS mode.  XD


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes you get bigger style bonuses for perfect doges, reflecting, environmental kills, ect
> 
> If your expecting it to be like DMC4 and  just  dmc3's game play in a new package that's not what your getting. its a  new system, hence its a reboot not a spinoff, sequel Ect







> CoughbullshitCough


CoughgothefuckbeapologeticsheeponyoutubeCough


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DMC5 having everyweapon from DMC1-4.
> Every style with on the style switching and every move.
> All with sick style.
> Coming to you soon.
> NEVER.


And white hair. How could you ever forget


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> And white hair. How could you ever forget



Darn how could I forget the most important part?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah kid that Gif dosen't work cause i ddin't post an oppion i posted facts from the game that i actually bought and have played

Unless you think DmC is Just like the old DMC games?





> CoughgothefuckbeapologeticsheeponyoutubeCough



Not apologizing for any thing kid.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2013)

DmC Devil May Cry – 110,429 sales in Japan.

Compared to DMC4 205,390 at launch.

Anyone have the American sales yet? I hope Capcom is happy this ended up getting them less sales.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> DmC Devil May Cry ? 110,429 sales in Japan.
> 
> Compared to DMC4 205,390 at launch.
> 
> Anyone have the American sales yet? I hope Capcom is happy this ended up getting them less sales.


US and EU should be coming today.

What a fucking disaster this game is 

Good job everyone


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2013)

So, at this rate, DmC will be lucky to pass one million sales. 

Half of Japanese launch sales and a third of European launch sales... Capcom really dropped the ball, didn't they?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Velocity said:


> So, at this rate, DmC will be lucky to pass one million sales.
> 
> Half of Japanese launch sales and a third of European launch sales... Capcom really dropped the ball, didn't they?



Maybe Capcom will die as well?
It's only fitting now.
Sega and Capcom.
RIP


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2013)

Sega didn't fund Bayonetta 2, so ya let them die.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> In other news


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2013)

Lilith, the ugly hooker with the stretched face? Hell no. Nevan is much, much, much sexier.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just looked up that Lilith and boy was she ugly.



Lady is sexier and hotter


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Lilith, the ugly hooker with the stretched face? Hell no. Nevan is much, much, much sexier.



Hey Velocity you want a succubus?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hey Velocity you want a succubus?



From what many a creepypasta say they apparently give good head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> From what many a creepypasta say they apparently give good head.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 24, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> You guys are aware Summoned Sword abuse is free DT energy right? And that they constantly add to the Style meter?
> 
> Am I the only one in the thread who ran around mostly every fight with SSS as Vergil cutting everything to pieces?
> 
> ...



I played with Vergil mostly as well. Only way to make the game more easy is with Nelo Angelo DT or super sparda DT+quicksilver.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2013)

So the game is a piece of garbage? How shocking.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2013)

So is this game more successful than Resident Evil yet?


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes you an reflect attacks by attacking at the right time
> 
> 
> 
> In other news


Yeah I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say an pro-DmC fan did that and people fell for it the way it's worded is in the language of an troll.


Zen-aku said:


> Yeah kid that Gif dosen't work cause i ddin't post an oppion i posted facts from the game that i actually bought and have played
> 
> Unless you think DmC is Just like the old DMC games?
> 
> ...


If you would read this thread you would have known some people actually played this game so that shit argument doesn't work anymore(not like it ever did).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Maybe Capcom will die as well?
> It's only fitting now.
> Sega and Capcom.
> RIP


Nah, they should gattai. Like SquareEnix.

Segom.

Capga.

Capsecomga.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Imagine mutant Sonic as a RE boss.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> DmC Devil May Cry ? 110,429 sales in Japan.
> 
> Compared to DMC4 205,390 at launch.
> 
> Anyone have the American sales yet? I hope Capcom is happy this ended up getting them less sales.




Vindication.

Feels so fucking good. I'm ordering a pizza tonight.

Get Itsuno on DMC 5 the SECOND he finishes Dark Arisen, Capcom. Do not fuck this up for me, please. I fucking beg you.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Maybe Capcom will die as well?
> It's only fitting now.
> Sega and Capcom.
> RIP



Sega just bought another good RTS development team, they're becoming a PC RTS publishing magnate. That and Sega All Stars racing was pretty fucking awesome so they're gonna stick around for awhile and I for one, appreciate that. Bayonetta 2 is still alive because Sega allowed Platinum Games to search for publishers, even if they wouldn't fund it themselves, take a chill pill on that.


----------



## God (Jan 24, 2013)

Idk
Half of its predecessors sales is pretty bad
But given how low it was being projected, they might just take it as a good enough and keep pushing this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Idk
> Half of its predecessors sales is pretty bad
> But given how low it was being projected, they might just take it as a good enough and keep pushing this



They were initially expecting a delusional 5 million and then they dropped it to 2 million to at least match (But not really) DMC 4's sales. 

DmC is gonna reach 1 million if they're lucky. This shit is getting canned so hard by Capcom, it's gonna get a SSS score.

Maybe Inafune can finally see how full of shit he is, for once.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Do not underestimate Inafune. He will order a new reboot.

Dante is an old lady now. Why not.


----------



## God (Jan 24, 2013)

Fuck i hope so
Lets pray that if and when that happens they dont just scrap the title altogether
You guys dont think thats gonna happen?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 24, 2013)

Didn't Inafune quit Capcom? IIRC, there were some new people hired on Capcom's board, and they had a new CEO as well, which was around the time you saw the company making all these shitty decisions.

You guys do know, that eventually they will try to tweak Street Fighter too?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Do not underestimate Inafune. He will order a new reboot.
> 
> Dante is an old lady now. Why not.



That idiot left Capcom because he felt he wasn't doing what he wanted to do.

Except for horrible westernized reboots, of course. Fuck him.



Cubey said:


> Fuck i hope so
> Lets pray that if and when that happens they dont just scrap the title altogether
> You guys dont think thats gonna happen?



There's that danger, yes. And I wouldn't be surprised if they did it since it's Capcom, at the end of the day. Still, DMC is one of their most profitable franchises and it'd be fucking retarded if they just abandon it just because, the franchise can still make easy millions if they do it right, which they can.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 24, 2013)

Wtf is semiprotected? You can't edit or something?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2013)

More or less.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osMSoXl__58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Idk
> Half of its predecessors sales is pretty bad
> But given how low it was being projected, they might just take it as a good enough and keep pushing this



Even Devil May Cry 2 sold over 1.4 milion copies and most people pretend it doesn't exist. This reboot, which was meant to make the Devil May Cry franchise more popular only managed to make it less.

I guess this is what happens when you bite the hand that feeds, so to speak.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2013)

This game will be forgotten in like a couple months.


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2013)

playing godhand man the feels


----------



## EJ (Jan 24, 2013)

So they probably won't make a sequel to this? 

Why was White Wolf/Fang (forgot his name) telling us they would!?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

But if we don't get a sequel we'll never know who has the bigger dick.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Flow said:


> So they probably won't make a sequel to this?
> 
> Why was White Wolf/Fang (forgot his name) telling us they would!?



Because he hates Capcom enough to say anything he feels like.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Its obviously Lilith who has the bigger dick, she looks manlier than Vorgil and Donte.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because he hates Capcom enough to say anything he feels like.


I kinda miss his incoherent tl;drs


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't feel relaxed just yet. Even though this pile of shit tanked hard, instead of making a DMC 5 Capcom, in their blind prideful stubbornness, can announce DmC2 and promise all the mistakes of the predecessor to be "fixed".


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2013)

Like Donte having a bigger dick?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Don't feel relaxed just yet. Even though this pile of shit tanked hard, instead of making a DMC 5 Capcom, in their blind prideful stubbornness, can announce DmC2 and promise all the mistakes of the predecessor to be "fixed".



Money still talks, I hope they get half a brain and do the obvious thing. For both theirs and our sake.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2013)

Flow said:


> So they probably won't make a sequel to this?
> 
> Why was White Wolf/Fang (forgot his name) telling us they would!?



Sadly it's still entirely possible that they will make a sequel to "fix" the flaws of this one. 

Never underestimate a high ranking executive's ability to double down on a dumb idea "It'll be different this time!" instead of admitting they were wrong.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2013)

Posters who said Brits were having raging boners for this piece of shit game, raise your hands please?  

This game might have taken the 1st spot however it only sold a third of what DMC4 did despite having an extra 2 days too.

Its all up to you Amerifags


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 24, 2013)

No it was you British.


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Don't feel relaxed just yet. Even though this pile of shit tanked hard, instead of making a DMC 5 Capcom, in their blind prideful stubbornness, can announce DmC2 and promise all the mistakes of the predecessor to be "fixed".


If capcom wants to go all the way to hell. I say go ahead


Vault said:


> Posters who said Brits were having raging boners for this piece of shit game, raise your hands please?
> 
> This game might have taken the 1st spot however it only sold a third of what DMC4 did despite having an extra 2 days too.
> 
> Its all up to you Amerifags


 I know.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Sadly it's still entirely possible that they will make a sequel to "fix" the flaws of this one.
> 
> Never underestimate a high ranking executive's ability to double down on a dumb idea "It'll be different this time!" instead of admitting they were wrong.



I still find it almost impossible to believe. With all the tremendous amount of bad PR that this game singlehandedly generated, the only thing that Capcom had left to prove was reviews and sales. Reviews were there but they're worth dick at the end of the day, it sales that make and break games and Capcom can be fucking relentless when it comes to sales.

I guess it depends in how much this shit tanks. They *might*, and that's a pretty shaky ass "might", consider a sequel if this hit a million but they'll scrape this shit off the floor if it doesn't reach at least one mil.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I still find it almost impossible to believe. With all the tremendous amount of bad PR that this game singlehandedly generated, the only thing that Capcom had left to prove was reviews and sales. Reviews were there but they're worth dick at the end of the day, it sales that make and break games and Capcom can be fucking relentless when it comes to sales.
> 
> I guess it depends in how much this shit tanks. They *might*, and that's a pretty shaky ass "might", consider a sequel if this hit a million but they'll scrape this shit off the floor if it doesn't reach at least one mil.



I hope you're right. I think a lot of it is that I just expect the worst from Capcom. Better to be pleasantly surprised when they do something right.

But I must say I am extremely happy that fans of the series seem to be avoiding this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

One good thing is that Inafune is, indeed, gone. If he was still the head of production there *would* have been DmC2. Even if it sold just 1 copy and that to Inafune.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey they are still making Lost Planet 3 after the abysmal sales of LP2 so...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Vault said:


> Hey they are still making Lost Planet 3 after the abysmal sales of LP2 so...



LP2's sales weren't abysmal though, they just weren't as high as Capcom's usual delusional sale predictions.

And even they recognized that LP had a japanese fanbase, with that anime game and all.

And I'm pretty sure LP3's sales will also be terrible. Considering they ALSO alienated the LP fanbase and the game already looks like Dead Space 3 anyway, which is more recognizable these days.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2013)

It didn't even crack 1 million iirc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Vault said:


> It didn't even crack 1 million iirc



Really? Ouch.

Oh well, my mistake.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

There's a difference between continuing a series after a flop and continuing a reboot after a flop.
There are many factors here, but the main factor is that the reasons why a new installment would flop are quite different from the reasons why a reboot would flop.
A new installment's failure is much easier to mend, and it's usually due to few new elements that didn't bode well in the already popular and established game, while if your reboot fails that means the whole project behind it failed, the whole concept and work behind it failed. It's just easier to return to the original and fix few things than to re-do everything for a reboot that didn't worked.


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2013)

2010	604,387-604,387
2011	165,424-769,811
2012	57,519-827,330
2013	1,959	- 829,289

Sales chart of LP2 thus far 

I hope DmC just sales as badly


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bought DMC HD collection, my good sirs .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Bought DMC HD collection, my good sirs .


777 indeed


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Bought DMC HD collection, my good sirs .


New?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gino said:


> New?



Well, yeah. Found it in stores near home.


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2013)

Redeemed......


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Bought DMC HD collection, my good sirs .



1 purchase only gets us closer to DMC 5 with any luck, props.



Hatifnatten said:


> There's a difference between continuing a series after a flop and continuing a reboot after a flop.
> There are many factors here, but the main factor is that the reasons why a new installment would flop are quite different from the reasons why a reboot would flop.
> A new installment's failure is much easier to mend, and it's usually due to few new elements that didn't bode well in the already popular and established game, while if your reboot fails that means the whole project behind it failed, the whole concept and work behind it failed. It's just easier to return to the original and fix few things than to re-do everything for a reboot that didn't worked.



I don't even have anything to add. This fucking says it all.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 24, 2013)

If this fails hard i bet Capcom will re-reboot, since Capcom objective is to sell as much as Call of Duty they will give the job to Activision and the new Dante will look like Bobby Kotick.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 24, 2013)

I know, they are trying to go for big mainstream sales but they are shooting themselves in the foot with it. It's a real shame as some of their games were excellent yet had modest sales so they decided to trash them or cancel their sequels...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 24, 2013)

what are the sales looking like?


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z3w5lfmCKeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn. The stuff he was doing was pretty awesome though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

I need something confirmed for me I've seen quite a few DmC video's and it seems like the enemies don't attack unless they are on camera or attack much less often.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I need something confirmed for me I've seen quite a few DmC video's and it seems like the enemies don't attack unless they are on camera or attack much less often.



That's how it's always been though supposedly. Though I never noticed it in DMC3. Those shithead enemies would still attack me from off screen.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I need something confirmed for me I've seen quite a few DmC video's and it seems like the enemies don't attack unless they are on camera or attack much less often.


Yes that happens, but..


Amatsu said:


> That's how it's always been though supposedly. Though I never noticed it in DMC3. *Those shithead enemies would still attack me from off screen.*


Sometimes this happens too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I need something confirmed for me I've seen quite a few DmC video's and it seems like the enemies don't attack unless they are on camera or attack much less often.



No they will attack even off camera, the dream runners, Tyrants and chainsaws looove to ass rape you from behind.

Also I just beat the game on son of Sparada mode, Vergil is Just as much of cheap friend there as he was in DMC3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> No they will attack even off camera, the dream runners, Tyrants and chainsaws looove to ass rape you from behind.
> 
> Also I just beat the game on son of Sparada mode, Vergil is Just as much of cheap friend there as he was in DMC3



You say that, but I sure don't see that happening.
Maybe it's because they are too slow or something.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 25, 2013)

How do you go from arguably the best developers from the PS2 generation to the complete trainwreck of identity crisis and greed that is current Capcom

What a fucking waste


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Aldric said:


> How do you go from arguably the best developers from the PS2 generation to the complete trainwreck of identity crisis and greed that is current Capcom
> 
> What a fucking waste



Capcom are greedy Whores  that is to be sure but I don't think they are having an identity crisis (RE not withstanding)



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You say that, but I sure don't see that happening.
> Maybe it's because they are too slow or something.



Deepens on the enemy The basic Stygin are slow every thing else..ehhh


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Capcom are greedy Whores  that is to be sure but I don't think they are having an identity crisis (RE not withstanding)



Hey now. RE6 may have had it's faults and shitty DLC but it was still fun to play.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Capcom are greedy Whores  that is to be sure but I don't think they are having an identity crisis (RE not withstanding)



They're trying too hard to appeal to the western market, forgetting that they're a japanese company and that their success was built on typically japanese franchises


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Aldric said:


> They're trying too hard to appeal to the western market, forgetting that they're a japanese company and that their success was built on typically japanese franchises



The western market is where the money is and Allot of company and devlopers feel that gaming in Japan has become so damn stagnate that they need to import ideas from the west.

To me that's not a Identey crisis that's realizing the old ways no longer work and striving for some thing else.

Also Asura's Wrath (awesome Game BTW) shows they are still have a  Japanese mindset .



> Hey now. RE6 may have had it's faults and shitty DLC but it was still fun to play.


I didn't Comment on the game's quality, just saying that RE has an identity thing going on


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The western market is where the money is and Allot of company and devlopers feel that gaming in Japan has become so damn stagnate that they need to import ideas from the west.
> 
> To me that's not a Identey crisis that's realizing the old ways no longer work and striving for some thing else.
> 
> ...



Well yeah I'll agree with that considering the genre change of the RE games. Not that it really matters. Survival horror has pretty much died out... Well except silent hill and games where there are no guns.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Well yeah I'll agree with that considering the genre change of the RE games. Not that it really matters. Survival horror has pretty much died out... Well except silent hill and games where there are no guns.



Never being into Survival horror i don't really care myself.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The western market is where the money is and Allot of company and devlopers feel that gaming in Japan has become so damn stagnate that they need to import ideas from the west.



Yeah because the west has such variety and innovative gameplay ideas

It's not a market dominated by dudebro shooters at all




> To me that's not a Identey crisis that's realizing the old ways no longer work and striving for some thing else.



You mean a way where they abandon their identity, destroy the trust of their fanbase and sell less games than before

Good job Capcom



> Also Asura's Wrath (awesome Game BTW) shows they are still have a  Japanese mindset .



Asura's Wrath was gash

If anything the dumbed down combat and focus on cinematics contribute to the uniformization of video games that made this generation so shit


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Yeah because the west has such variety and innovative gameplay ideas
> 
> It's not a market dominated by dudebro shooters at all
> 
> ...



^


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Never being into Survival horror i don't really care myself.



Well even DMC was considered survival horror at one time.

But then again I tend to love series like Fatal Frame or games like White Day a labryinth named school if I want atmosphere. RE is just a game in which I take pleasure in killing the undead and enjoy where the characters I've grown through this series with are headed.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Yeah because the west has such variety and innovative gameplay ideas
> 
> *It's not a market dominated by dudebro shooters at all*


3 of the best games of 2012, was a first person stealth game, a point and click adventure game, and a over head turn based tactical shooter.

so yeah, that's bull shit.

EDIT: Oh yeah And Journey, so double bullshit on what you say





> You mean a way where they abandon their identity, destroy the trust of their fanbase and sell less games than before
> 
> Good job Capcom


 They didn't Abandon their identity.





> Asura's Wrath was gash


What dose that mean?



> If anything the dumbed down combat and focus on cinematics contribute to the uniformization of video games that made this generation so shit


The visuals are great and the story was Incredibly well done, Sorry it wasn't Your typical Hack and slash game and they wanted to be unique, I payed for it full price, and it was so well done i don't regret it at all


----------



## Aldric (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> 3 of the best games of 2012, was a first person stealth game, a point and click adventure game, and a over head turn based tactical shooter.
> 
> so yeah, that's bull shit.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah And Journey, so double bullshit on what you say



Why are you talking about "best games" (which is extremely subjective, especially with how much of a bunch of sellouts video games journalists have been exposed as lately) when your original point mentioned money

What are the profitable games today, the ones that sell millions upon millions of copies if not CoD and GoW and the likes

Which is the cake Capcom wants to have a slice of



> They didn't Abandon their identity.



2D fighters getting progressively worse with SxT sharing the dubious honor of being the worst Capcom fighting game ever released with Fighting Jam, RE getting turned into a Michael Bayesque TPS, the whole DmC fiasco, Megaman being dead and buried

Yeah everything's just great



> The visuals are great and the story was Incredibly well done, Sorry it wasn't Your typical Hack and slash game and they wanted to be unique, I payed for it full price, and it was so well done i don't regret it at all



Haha ok

This discussion stops here, I'm not willing to waste my time with a guy who thinks Asura's Wrath had any merit 

Good for you if you like new Capcom bro


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Why are you talking about "best games" (which is extremely subjective, especially with how much of a bunch of sellouts video games journalists have been exposed as lately) when your original point mentioned money


 "games i Don't Like getting good reveiws? Every one is payed off "

*rollseyes*

Both Fans and Critics loved those games and they were more innovative and flat out better then any thing we see come out of Japanese developers these days



> What are the profitable games today, the ones that sell millions upon millions of copies if not CoD and GoW and the likes


 Implying that, action/Adventure and RPG's Don't Take just a big of piece of that pie, Lol







> 2D fighters getting progressively worse with SxT sharing the dubious honor of being the worst Capcom fighting game ever released with Fighting Jam


Haven't Played It so i can't say, But MVC3 Was Great so  i don't think there "getting worse"



> the whole DmC fiasco


 It's not a fiasco, its still a hack and slash Game about killing demons. that's not an identiy crisis



> Megaman being dead and buried


It's not they are working on some thing for it, And what about all of Capcoms other games hmmm?







> Haha ok
> 
> This discussion stops here, I'm not willing to waste my time with a guy who thinks Asura's Wrath had any merit


 It was a great game, sorry your The thought of some thing different scares you.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The visuals are great and the story was Incredibly well done, Sorry it wasn't Your typical Hack and slash game and they wanted to be unique, I payed for it full price, and it was so well done i don't regret it at all



Because making a DMC game with Dante Inferno's gameplay is totally the very definition of unique.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Because making a DMC game with Dante Inferno's gameplay is totally the very definition of unique.



Talking about Asura's wrath bro


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Because making a DMC game with Dante Inferno's gameplay is totally the very definition of unique.



Dante's Inferno was bad ? Cause I only played the demo.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Talking about Asura's wrath bro



Oh really? I must have missed that. I'm such a scatterbrain. ^^

I haven't played Asura's wrath myself so I can't judge it really but I've heard it's a really good game. Outside of the disc locked content in which Capcom decided that you could only get the real ending of the game as DLC. I know that pissed off a lot of people.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dante's Inferno was bad ? Cause I only played the demo.



No Dante's Inferno was good. Despite all the claims that it was a God of War clone it was legitimately fun. I'm still waiting on the sequel because they can't just end on that cliffhanger and expect me to not think a sequel is coming.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 25, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Oh really? I must have missed that. I'm such a scatterbrain. ^^
> 
> I haven't played Asura's wrath myself so I can't judge it really but I've heard it's a really good game. Outside of the disc locked content in which Capcom decided that you could only get the real ending of the game as DLC. I know that pissed off a lot of people.



That was a dirty move by capcom, but that last boss fight...its soooo damn good, its worth it. The Music, the Visuals, The Gurren Laggan Level Scale and Badassery The The amazing  feeling of satisfaction.

It was sooooo worth the money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dante's Inferno was bad ? Cause I only played the demo.



If by bad you mean the same old same old?
It's basically a worse God of war but even more generic.
The opposite of originality.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> It's not a fiasco, its still a hack and slash Game about killing demons. that's not an identiy crisis



hack and slash game about killing demons = Devil May Cry
Well we are done here folks the Shakespearean genius of the century said what DMC is. Everyone pay tribute to him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

I present to you DMC5
[YOUTUBE]tki5y2Llyp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2013)

The best opening in any game. 

Onimusha 5 needs to be made.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 25, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Yeah because the west has such variety and innovative gameplay ideas
> 
> It's not a market dominated by dudebro shooters at all
> 
> ...



TBF there is logic in going after a western audience I'd honestly say it's quite smart considering the circumstances. The home console market in Japan is practically dead, the largest a HD game has sold over there if barely is a million if that over this entire generation. Most large consoles games in Japan rarely get anywhere near that. If the publisher wanted to make a console game with any large amount of budget they wouldn't aim it at Japan currently. Handheld sure but not console.


----------



## Firaea (Jan 25, 2013)

I come into this thread with only one question in mind.

Has this game failed yet?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 25, 2013)

Firaea said:


> I come into this thread with only one question in mind.
> 
> Has this game failed yet?



Will it reach 2 million who knows perhaps on the back of bargin bins. Obviously it's selling worse than DMC4.

Though I suppose Capcom was assuming DMC5 would sell worse than DMC4 anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Firaea said:


> I come into this thread with only one question in mind.
> 
> Has this game failed yet?



I would say so.


----------



## Firaea (Jan 25, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Will it reach 2 million who knows perhaps on the back of bargin bins. Obviously it's selling worse than DMC4.
> 
> Though I suppose Capcom was assuming DMC5 would sell worse than DMC4 anyway.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> I would say so.



Just as planned.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Will it reach 2 million who knows perhaps on the back of bargin bins. Obviously it's selling worse than DMC4.
> 
> Though I suppose Capcom was assuming DMC5 would sell worse than DMC4 anyway.



Not at first though.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 25, 2013)

>thread still alive. 
>implies people dont hate the game after all like they said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> >thread still alive.
> >implies people dont hate the game after all like they said.



Only pure hate could keep a thread going like this.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 25, 2013)

Asura's Wrath is decent anime to watch on youtube.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2013)

A friend offered me DmC for PC.
After playing a bit, the graphics are far better.

but NT and Capcom made the impossible, they made a 60+ fps game feels like 30-


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 25, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> >thread still alive.
> >implies people dont hate the game after all like they said.



Have you even looked over a *single* post in this thread?

There's nothing but hate for this game. Hell, there's even a fanclub thread for this game since there's so much hate in this thread for it.

Thread still being alive =/= No hate for this game


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Yeah because the west has such variety and innovative gameplay ideas
> 
> It's not a market dominated by dudebro shooters at all
> 
> ...



One of those times I wish I could rep....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 25, 2013)

Firaea said:


> I come into this thread with only one question in mind.
> 
> Has this game failed yet?


Yup, absolute fiasco


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 25, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I present to you DMC5
> [YOUTUBE]tki5y2Llyp8[/YOUTUBE]


Needs a reboot ASAP. Not cool anymore.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2013)

A remake of O3 would only make it more like DoD

and DoD is shit


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dmc pc = no turbo, no legendary dark knight mode


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2013)

in 25 minutes I will have the PC version.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Needs a reboot ASAP. Not cool anymore.



You're right. They should put Onimusha in space. Demonic Mechs are much cooler than boring demons, after all.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8AgatAVBbXA[/YOUTUBE]
It has guns,it has a damage based style meter,it has time slow.
It doesn't Have DmC's great script. So this is a horrible game right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bKpmZZBG_LU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI0i_tL-8aU[/YOUTUBE]

So would this pretty much be Dante vs Vergil?


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2013)

Playing both at the same time 1 hour a piece.


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2013)

Fucking dead in here you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2013)

Graphics are fine Controls are casual.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 25, 2013)

Alright. I never played the previous games in the series so this is my first game. I do have the general jist of the games though.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 25, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> Have you even looked over a *single* post in this thread?
> 
> There's nothing but hate for this game. Hell, there's even a fanclub thread for this game since there's so much hate in this thread for it.
> 
> Thread still being alive =/= No hate for this game



I have been on thread for long. It just seemed people started liking it more than they who hated it(dmc)


----------



## EJ (Jan 25, 2013)

^ That's not true. Most people here hate it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 25, 2013)

Playing on Hardest difficulty so far lol.....

Pics not related


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone made this comparison yet?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like gamefly still didn't send me this yet, instead I get Alice, oh well that's much better.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

The only thing that would make this game even remotely entertaining is if retsupurae ripped apart an LP of it or ripped the game to pieces by playing it themselves while riffing on it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 26, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> I have been on thread for long. It just seemed people started liking it more than they who hated it(dmc)


Hahaha. No.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2013)

I wish Crapcom would just hire me so I can fix all these mess they made.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wish Crapcom would just hire me so I can fix all these mess they made.



pretty sure fans can make a great game.. i mean look at megaman lege- oh wait..


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 26, 2013)

DMC5: Mundus' Vengeance

Play as Mundus and slaughter all devil hunters that come to challenge you and upstart demons that want to usurp you


Damn, that sounds fucking good.


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Anyone made this comparison yet?


Yep a long time ago.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> DMC5: Mundus' Vengeance
> 
> Play as Mundus and slaughter all devil hunters that come to challenge you and upstart demons that want to usurp you
> 
> ...



And then it turns out he was Shao Kahn all along.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Alternatively, DMC 5 can be a game with you playing Mundus in the first half and Dante in the second. When you reach the ending, you get to choose if you use Mundus or Dante when they face each other.

EDIT:



Amatsu said:


> And then it turns out he was Shao Kahn all along.



MK-DMC crossover? Hell yeah


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

Or prequel starring Sparda. I mean come on that shit is the most requested thing ever and I would kill to see non-canon out of fashion Sparda in the non-canon out of fashion DMC series in his own non-canon out of fashion game.


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think I'll be finishing this piece of shit.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

Gino said:


> I don't think I'll be finishing this piece of shit.



Too much edgy for you? Go back to your prehistoric non-canon DMC games. God I'm so sick of you people who just can't accept change, Tameem did a fantastic job you need to stop your bitching and accept that the series has changed for the better.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 26, 2013)

From a scale below, how hard is the game? Is it:

A. Easy-Automatic
B. Devil Hunter
C. Son of Sparda
D. Legendary Devil Hunter
E. Dante Must Die
F. Sparda Must Die Again

Serious question here.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 26, 2013)

Option b. Bloody option b is what it is. Not difficult or that challenging. Just plain easy fun.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Was expecting at least Option C. He's not a son of Sparda then 

Someone said Sparda showed up then he died. That scene should be lulzy.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 26, 2013)

The were rumors that the ending of the game had the _real_ Dante coming out of some portal and validating this as actual canon with his universe too...

Thankfully, that was false.  I guess it can ALWAYS be worse.


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Too much edgy for you? Go back to your prehistoric non-canon DMC games. God I'm so sick of you people who just can't accept change, Tameem did a fantastic job you need to stop your bitching and accept that the series has changed for the better.



Sometimes your sarcasm is godlike.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2013)

300k in America.

120k in Japan.

Still don't know the numbers in Europe but yeah, overall sales are terrible.


----------



## Rashman (Jan 26, 2013)

It did better than I thought.....

I expected it to sell lesser than that. 

I wonder how much money capcom would loose because of this 'super awesome' DMC game. They should give the guy who decided western-ize DMC a medal and more money.

I mean, capcom clearly has too much money to waste. Jokes on Ninja theory.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Did someone say things were getting CRAzy?!


----------



## DedValve (Jan 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 300k in America.
> 
> 120k in Japan.
> 
> Still don't know the numbers in Europe but yeah, overall sales are terrible.




If those are true then glorious day!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2013)

DedValve said:


> If those are true then glorious day!



Capcom has been pretty silent about sales so we'll only know for sure when they officially talk numbers.


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom has been pretty silent about sales so we'll only know for sure when they officially talk numbers.


146 times you gotta be shitting me


----------



## Rashman (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol Jesus tap dancing christ.....  a b rank with 146 deaths..? 

How is this a step in the right direction for the franchise..? Damn reviewers...


----------



## Hitt (Jan 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom has been pretty silent about sales so we'll only know for sure when they officially talk numbers.



Some details on that.  Apparently if you choose the "restart from last checkpoint" option on the menu, that counts as a "death" in the game.  I doubt he died all those times.

Also it only docks you 30% max.  After that no further deaths count.  

So yeah, it's almost impossible to get a D in a mission.  That's probably far harder than getting a SSS.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 26, 2013)

146 deaths with a B-rank....
Why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom has been pretty silent about sales so we'll only know for sure when they officially talk numbers.



casuals must fucking love this game.. its like GOTY for them.. i don't think it's even possible for anyone with two working thumbs to actually die that many times without finally getting the hang of it.. and this got 89/100s and 9/10s? gaming industry has really gone to shit.. realtalk..


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 26, 2013)

seeing a playthrough and damn im already bored after mission 13.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 26, 2013)

Making note about this, going in the very long "reasons why the game is broken, not just generally awful" list.


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll be waiting


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> casuals must fucking love this game.. its like GOTY for them.. i don't think it's even possible for anyone with two working thumbs to actually die that many times without finally getting the hang of it.. and this got 89/100s and 9/10s? gaming industry has really gone to shit.. realtalk..



I haven't seen any review of this game go below a 7 unless it's someone with a fucking brain.


----------



## EJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't Capcom just lie about sells?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I haven't seen any review of this game go below a 7 unless it's someone with a fucking brain.



i guess edgy-ness and Shakespearean story makes up for it..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Can't Capcom just lie about sells?



I expect they will or won't release them at all.


----------



## Gino (Jan 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Can't Capcom just lie about sells?


I certainly wouldn't put it past them


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> i guess edgy-ness and Shakespearean story makes up for it..



I know the game's dialogue and use of squirrel semen makes me feel classy.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 26, 2013)

The sales numbers out of Japan came out. It's at about 110k with sixty percent sellthrough of stock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I know the game's dialogue and use of squirrel semen makes me feel classy.



still waiting for the magical spray paint DLC 

will buy twice


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2013)

Khris said:


> still waiting for the magical spray paint DLC
> 
> will buy twice



I'm waiting for them to bring a real version of it out. You thought Axe body spray got you ladies? Get Capcom's official DmC cologne. Sold in a spray paint can and contains 99% squirrel semen. You too will be thanking Capcom when you are rolling in pussy.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Played the demo earlier today -- it was pretty legit. Should I rent this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Played the demo earlier today -- it was pretty legit. Should I rent this?



Go for it as long as you don't buy it.
Just don't expect to be wowed by anything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2013)

if you feel like it  a few parts of the story are pretty fucked up in a sadistic way and the gameplay is decent. Just don't go in expecting DMC1-3 quality or even 4 really. Its a decent game, but only that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

I've never played any other DMC game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2013)

in that case, its a decent action game  

If your not comparing it to anything else, i guess that's better


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

I was digging the visual style too.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 27, 2013)

It's a terrible action game even on it's own. Unless you have never played an action game and will settle for the lowest denominator possible.



Flow said:


> Can't Capcom just lie about sells?


Why? The game tanked hard, they just gonna move on now. Lying about the game in reviews is one thing, it's targeted at increasing the sales. Lying about the sales holds no purpose.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I've never played any other DMC game.



Play the DMC hd collection.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2013)

i hated how capcom half assed the HD port though, so i'd suggest just going with the original PS2 games 

They cost a fraction the HD collection does even buying them in bulk anyway.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2013)

Shit. I promised to troll all Crapcom related msg boards all over the world if this shit sell more than 20 copies. And then I saw someone here posting that it sold 300k in America? Wtf noobs? 

Time to register new accounts then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Shit. I promised to troll all Crapcom related msg boards all over the world if this shit sell more than 20 copies. And then I saw someone here posting that it sold 300k in America? Wtf noobs?
> 
> Time to register new accounts then.



Post the links when you do we need proof


----------



## Wesley (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm curious.  Do you guys dislike the game on it's own merits or lack-thereof, or because it's a reboot and it's Capcom?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm curious.  Do you guys dislike the game on it's own merits or lack-thereof, or because it's a reboot and it's Capcom?



I think it's a subtile mix of the two.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm only ever planning on renting it or waiting until the price drops to ten bucks before playing it. But considering how easy people are saying it is I doubt I'd need more than a day to beat it


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm curious.  Do you guys dislike the game on it's own merits or lack-thereof, or because it's a reboot and it's Capcom?



The game on it's own merits is mediocre at best and bad if you're not being overly favourable to it. When compared to the old games you see just how much was removed (particularly combat wise) that wasn't replaced or was replaced with equally bad or worse elements.

It's just a plain bad game. Made worse because it is very likely replacing a beloved, good series.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 27, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm curious.  Do you guys dislike the game on it's own merits or lack-thereof, or because it's a reboot and it's Capcom?


I dislike the game because it's a shit claimed to be a diamond.

And when this shit is doing badly everyone says "give it a chance" or "judge it with a open mind", or "judge it based on it's own merits".

DmC is a reboot of a established game serie DMC. Their goal with DmC reboot for the GAMEPLAY was following:
Maintain the great gameplay depth of DMC serie and make it on Unreal Engine.


So i will compare it to DMC serie. But everyone says "Dont do it please".

And the people who developed the game are pure arseholes.


Not to mention that the STORY isn't anything brilliant.


OVerall it'sa mediocre game hyped to skies and giving 9/10 by corrupt,biased and clueless reviewers who are getting advertisement and money for the rating. And it's not like DmC is anything new, the attacks, the characters, the story, the gameplay has been something that has existed for over 9 years before they decided to reboot it and make it "western". It's nothing new...



I played MGR demo like 4-5 times, and you don't see me going bullshit. I compared MGR to DMC because it's aim is to be like DMC and Bayonetta.

I didn't go "I will just play MGR and ignore past HAck and Slash games".
That's retarded.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 27, 2013)

Just  buy the DMC HD collection, don't waste time on DmC. 

Oh and apparently they are trying to sell DmC alongside DMC3 & 4 as a package deal.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 27, 2013)

the front page of xbox on the 360 dashboard is dubbing the (non-canon) DMC HD collection sleeper hit of the year


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 27, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Just  buy the DMC HD collection, don't waste time on DmC.
> 
> Oh and apparently they are trying to sell DmC alongside DMC3 & 4 as a package deal.


was just answering Wesley's question 

I will probably buy MGR or a other hack and slash or game.

DmC isn't only game in 2013, and infact it's pretty crap so i don't really need to buy it either


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2013)

my brother got it and completed the first two/three difficulties in less than a day, too short, barely fought anyone 

I played a few levels on sos, complete shit

I don't like the fact that they missed with the controls so much

and we have very few combos now, and the ones we have would have worked better on a 2d fighting game like sf or tekken

any developer worth a damn will tell you that this game was done with very little effort, gameplay wise

all the platforming we got could have been introduced into another game where this shit is actually relevant

this is like a kiddie version of old dmc, with profanity and offensive scenes to add a mature element to the game. if anything they shouldn't have inculded that shit if they wanted to appeal to a more casual audience


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2013)

What pissed me off beyond repair is when they fucked with stinger I beat the game without using that move period.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

Adam Sessler you are my hero.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRyN6qUZ9Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I'm curious.  Do you guys dislike the game on it's own merits or lack-thereof, or because it's a reboot and it's Capcom?



On it's own it's an average game that I'd play once. It'd be a nice afternoon waster.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2013)

Gino said:


> What pissed me off beyond repair is when they fucked with stinger I beat the game without using that move period.


seriously, this is what I had in mind when I wrote the above post 

that move was so sweet, and now you have to press forward twice + triangle to excute it, wtf


----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2013)

So who is the main boss in the game? Vergil or someone else


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Meh, it was Mundus they say, then final battle was with Vorgil

Which made me think why would they copy DMC3's endings with Mundus replacing Arkham and Vorgil replacing Vergil


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting the review. I'll probably just rent it if I want to play, but my curiosity is sated for now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> So who is the main boss in the game? Vergil or someone else



The main boss... is the platforming.
I wouldn't call the bosses in DmC real bosses so much as set pieces.
Even vergil is practically a snail.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 27, 2013)

Ninja theory and Capcom fixed Stinger:



*Spoiler*: __ 



They told Konami and PG to include it in MGR to comphensate their shortcomings .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 27, 2013)

The platforming sucked donkey balls.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWRIpdIXUCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The platforming sucked donkey balls.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

So yeah... I'm going to stay away from the community on devilmaycry.org



> Also was seriously talking about Vergil shooting Lillith actual grounds for a complaint? *Um, I don't know about you guys but I'd shoot the next DEMONIC KING and it's evil mother too. *Plus you can't obviously complain about Vergil in this game being worse because that dude was so one dimensional and ZZZZZZZZZZ BORING previously. DmC brought me around to Vergil alot more than I ever did because when it comes to being a villain, the guy sucks and I know LOTS who put him to shame. Plus was the hair joke really interpreted is some kind of insult? It was meant to be ironic and was alot funnier in general to anything previous Dante could have came up with. Dante has a sense of humor that may be only funny if you're drunk or high and have the giggles. If I ever laughed at DMC, it was how hilariously bad some of the things that were said and done.
> 
> Plus are they really going to complain about Mundus here? He was a freaking statue and then a blob of organs who looked like he got off watching Dante run back in forth through his castle doing tedious item collecting and killing his minions. He wasn't very compelling as a villain and the game just assumes I'm suppose to buy he's some kind evil powerhouse. Mundus in the new game is in context to the tale being told and controlling the world through something as important to economics as currency is a subtle but very effective way to control the world so tell me why is that considered to be some kind of flaw here? Sure also the story satires things we have in the real world but who cares really? Are you going to tell me Bill O Reilly isn't an asshole? Or that Fox news aren't idiots themselves for the most part? They compared the MLP FiM fandom to terrorism. DmC does draw a comparison to films like They Live and the Matrix along with other things who used this plotline (They Live is a crappy movie anyway, fun at times but still bad. John Carpenter's best is obviously The Thing) but is it any worse than the very weak B-movie stories from the previous titles? don't give me that BS. I see WAY more potential in this take on Dante's story than the previous stuff. It's the most Dante centric storyline than ever before because why was Dante always living in his dad's shadow despite us never seeing anything the dude did to make me believe Dante still isn't as good as his dad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2013)

That reminds me of Goku fans.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 27, 2013)

When Woody from ToyStory (who's btw a DMC fan) went to DevilMayCry.org's forum, this is what met his eyes:


Once they say they love Dante.
Then they go sucking DINO's dick.

They say "Fuck the haters!", "Stop hating"...
then they go hating themself "There...now you got white hair" refering to the awful costume for DINO so he can cosplay as DMC 3 Dante.


And a poll where you had to choose DmC 2 over DMC 5:


Save you from clicking: majority wants DmC2 ...


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

Honestly the more I see people praising this game and the reviewers that give it high scores whether they were paid off or not. The more I feel like people are idiots and humanity isn't worth saving whenever the inevitable doomsday comes. I guess I thought that common sense would shine through.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 27, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Honestly the more I see people praising this game and the reviewers that give it high scores whether they were paid off or not. The more I feel like people are idiots and humanity isn't worth saving whenever the inevitable doomsday comes. I guess I thought that common sense would shine through.


As i have said:
There are Dante 
and DMC gameplay fans.


With DmC's DINO , DINO fans were created, and they sucked his dick and Ninja theory's before the game was released. And they will continue doing so.


But yeah i know how you feel. I really would like to cybernuke IGN to shitlevel. And all other sites.

I would probably get prisoned if i got caught, but perhaps gamers who would understand my reasoning would free me.

"He attacked IGN, Gamespot, XBoxUK magazine because they all lied and didn't actually do anything but advertise the game with their so called "review".


And i would also say "DmC 's story is about seeing through the lies, well i did! So i am fighting back!!! FUCK YOU  D :  D".


But seriously, these bullshit sites like IGN needs to go.
I'm tired of their shit.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> As i have said:
> There are Dante
> and DMC gameplay fans.
> 
> ...



Internet reviewers with a following can be just as bad as the companies as well. Especially if they're popular and regarded as honest and fair. Seeing people suck their dicks just irritates me as well. Especially when the words of these nobody internet reviewers is considered word of God.I thought reviews were just opinions so why can't people think for themselves? I mean heck knows I thought RE6 was bad in some places, but I didn't think it the worst game ever like most reviewers said. I decided on my own what I thought of the game. Has reviewing stuff become such a needed thing these days that people need to flock under the opinion of someone well known like brainwashed sheep?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 27, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Internet reviewers with a following can be just as bad as the companies as well. Especially if they're popular and regarded as honest and fair. Seeing people suck their dicks just irritates me as well. Especially when the words of these nobody internet reviewers is considered word of God.I thought reviews were just opinions so why can't people think for themselves? I mean heck knows I thought RE6 was bad in some places, but I didn't think it the worst game ever like most reviewers said. I decided on my own what I thought of the game. Has reviewing stuff become such a needed thing these days that people need to flock under the opinion of someone well known like brainwashed sheep?


That is the true. But Capcom, NT and DmC dick riders are using IGN and other paid off sites to validate DmC being a great game when it's infact mediocre.

To add to your internet critism:
Metacritic user reviews are pretty dumb. 
3.5 rating by 500 people?

Surely DmC deserved at very least 6.0.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2013)

Who gives a shit about the Devil May Cry forums?


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2013)

REAL MUTHAFUCKIN FANS FOOL!!!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 27, 2013)

LOL MGR gonna beat this shit out of the water. Despite not having paid off reviews.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> So yeah... I'm going to stay away from the community on devilmaycry.org


as you should


WhiteWolf said:


> That is the true. But Capcom, NT and DmC dick riders are using IGN and other paid off sites to validate DmC being a great game when it's infact mediocre.
> 
> To add to your internet critism:
> Metacritic user reviews are pretty dumb.
> ...



Man what the hell are you blabbing about I gave the game a three it didn't deserve higher.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2013)

Gino said:


> REAL MUTHAFUCKIN FANS FOOL!!!!



Im more of a "real" fan than pretty much any of those undecisive assholes that reside in that cesspool of mutual masturbation.

So really, who gives a shit about them? Theres much better places to talk about the series.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> That is the true. But Capcom, NT and DmC dick riders are using IGN and other paid off sites to validate DmC being a great game when it's infact mediocre.
> 
> To add to your internet critism:
> Metacritic user reviews are pretty dumb.
> ...



I'd be fine with a 5 or a 6. I'm definitely not saying it's worth lower than that. But heck even youtube celebrities and such. The people who aren't paid off. Many of them praise the game's supposed positive attributes, bash emo Dante, then give the game a 7 and up claiming to be fair, non-biased, and honest with their views. And then the masses dick ride these people as if they can say no wrong. What kind of bullshit is that?


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Im more of a "real" fan than pretty much any of those undecisive assholes that reside in that cesspool of mutual masturbation.
> 
> So really, who gives a shit about them? Theres much better places to talk about the series.




I know man that site just feels like one big ass FUCK U!


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'd be fine with a 5 or a 6. I'm definitely not saying it's worth lower than that. But heck even youtube celebrities and such. The people who aren't paid off. Many of them praise the game's supposed positive attributes, bash emo Dante, then give the game a 7 and up claiming to be fair, non-biased, and honest with their views. And then the masses dick ride these people as if they can say no wrong. What kind of bullshit is that?



Man I know this shit makes you facepalm and think about humans.This generation has been a nightmare.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 27, 2013)

Why are you rep sealed dammit.


----------



## Gino (Jan 27, 2013)

I asked for it since rep doesn't define me.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

Gino said:


> Man I know this shit makes you facepalm and think about humans.This generation has been a nightmare.



Indeed. Man it makes me sound old but this sort of thing wouldn't have happened back in my day.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 27, 2013)

I know. Damn kids these days don't know what a good game would be if it was right in front of them.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 27, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'd be fine with a 5 or a 6. I'm definitely not saying it's worth lower than that. But heck even youtube celebrities and such. The people who aren't paid off. Many of them praise the game's supposed positive attributes, bash emo Dante, then give the game a 7 and up claiming to be fair, non-biased, and honest with their views. *And then the masses dick ride these people as if they can say no wrong.* What kind of bullshit is that?



They are sheeple. That's their problem.

It seems that they pretty much can't think for themselves. It's sad, really.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzpndHtdl9A[/YOUTUBE]

It's ok though guys, I love all of you and I hope this thread keeps going forever. Where else would I get my daily laughs?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm more surprised DMC5 got that many votes from that shithole


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 28, 2013)

devilmaycry.org said:
			
		

> HEI GAIS U NOW WAT WULD BE KOOL IN dMc2? IF GEAM WULD B EZIER WOZ 2 HARD 4 ME ENEMIZ ATAK 2 OFEN TWAIS A MINUT.. PRESIN X IS 2 HARD WULD B KOOL IF U DONT HAV 2 PRES BUTONS AT AL LOLZ


You heard the people's voice. dMc2 please.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 28, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> So yeah... I'm going to stay away from the community on devilmaycry.org



I want to punch the guy you quoted in the face. Genuinely considering riding in and attempting to make the DMC forums less shit. I'd feel bad if people were interested in the series, went to the forums and saw morons like that and had their opinions coloured by them.

Didn't those forums used to be good once?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzpndHtdl9A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's ok though guys, I love all of you and I hope this thread keeps going forever. Where else would I get my daily laughs?



[YOUTUBE]b0a_QlurNZU[/YOUTUBE]
Laugh some more


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 28, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Didn't those forums used to be good once?


DmC forums? Never. How can you have a good forum about shit game.


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

Devilmaycry.org died long ago.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2013)

Gino posts link to DMC.org

"other than MODERN resident evils capcom don't make good stories which is why DmC2>>>DMC5"


I didn't know that site existed and now I'm considering negging you for bringing such a retarded site with retarded people to my attention. I'd honestly rather be in /b/ arguing why god clearly exists and anyone who thinks otherwise is being controlled by a demon serpent.


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

That rage is good


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2013)

I heard Tameem and friends will have an executive meeting with Crapcom next month... New game perhaps?


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm sure Capcom are going to be congratulating Ninja Theory for making such a glorious game that sold 700k copies. I mean, that's a lot of games, I'm sure it'll make up for the huge costs of making it, including the totally necessary and flawless mocap work they did and the justified marketing campaign that went on around it.

I mean, how could they not? It's the least they could do for Tameem's magnificence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

42,000,000 million? I'm sure it made a profit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Laugh some more



That only made me sad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! There are 42 million casuals all over the world?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> HOLY SHIT! There are 42 million casuals all over the world?



No you silly goose, how much they made from 700k copies sold.

That's before subtracting how much was spent though.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yet it still sold less than...

DMC1 - first game in the series that was relatively unknown and didn't have a franchise's fame to rely on.
DMC2 - second game that was sold mainly on DMC1's awesomeness.
DMC3 - third game that was hampered by DMC2's shittiness, had the worst initial sales, but subsequently got it's special edition and has sold very well over a long period of time.
DMC4 - fourth game riding off of DMC3's awesomeness (and DMC1's) yet wasn't actually completed, having lots cut out to save costs and time.

As a DMC game this is a failure. You'd think it made a profit, and hey maybe it did, but compared to literally every other game in the franchise it has underperformed.

But Capcom are run by brain-damaged primates so they wouldn't know good business sense if it cockslapped their mothers and pissed in their soup. If they did they'd have put more effort into Megaman's most recently cancelled game and made DMC5 instead of needlessly rebooting the series.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> No you silly goose, how much they made from 700k copies sold.
> 
> That's before subtracting how much was spent though.



Ohhhh okay. Tameem must be swimming in $$$ now.


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

Why am I still seeing the current trend of.

People who don't like this game= shit's on the game.

People who like this game=shits on the people who don't like the game.


and any  time a valid argument get's presented it still gets silly comments like haters gonna hate or welcome to modern gaming go play your snes I'm 21 I'm still young.

[Blocked Domain] Ever indeed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> Why am I still seeing the current trend of.
> 
> People who don't like this game= shit's on the game.
> 
> ...


But, but I'm 20 D:


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But, but I'm 20 D:



Apparently we're old geezers.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is that good or bad ? 

Old news I know, but ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is that good or bad ?
> 
> Old news I know, but ...



Bad, that means they want to rush games out.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> Why am I still seeing the current trend of.
> 
> People who don't like this game= shit's on the game.
> 
> ...



Their counter argument? "You hate DmC because his hair is black!"


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2013)

Still love dmc 4 better. :|


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol this game is getting killed in the UK. 64% sales drop in the UK and down to 4th.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 28, 2013)

If they seriously aim to get another DMC game out in 2.5 years Capcom is going to probably stick with what they currently have. That is Ninja Theory churning out a sequel as fast as possible, cutting corners and costs wherever possible.

It's just plain easier than getting the old team together again to make a quality game that would require actual effort to make.

Gentlemen, DMC is pretty much dead and buried. DmC is all that is left.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2013)

^ Fine with me. Not every game has to go on forever like mario anyway.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 28, 2013)

More proof of Capcom having no interest in creating DMC 5 (showing finger to all DMC fans in other words), and they would only create a DMC 5 because of DmC sales dropping i.e  MILKING. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-iwX2yWTQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 28, 2013)

64% drop for UK this week


japan saying casuals didnt buy it.


expect an even easier DMC5 or DmC2 if it's ever made.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 28, 2013)

So Dante can finally kick it with Kain?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

>Talking about how Dante wouldn't stand a chance in Ninja Gaiden
[YOUTUBE]qivKjZ0jgik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 28, 2013)

Gino said:


> Why am I still seeing the current trend of.
> 
> People who don't like this game= shit's on the game.
> 
> ...



Yeah why play new games when I can play ET on the Atari 2600? Totally ahead of its time brah.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >Talking about how Dante wouldn't stand a chance in Ninja Gaiden


thats because he does and at the same time doesnt(his powers make it possible at the same-time the speed of NG is much faster than some of dantes powers.
 Only character that has a shot is bayonetta. NG is the fastest action game that exists, in terms of response and enemy activity. And yes I ve beat all DMCs on their hardest difficulties so I know their mechanics well, I dont even consider jump canceling, a skill but its been there since DMC1. as for how many enemies are attacking at a time and offscreen, its not something dante can royal guard on and off, he must get hit and he cant be stylish if he wants to survive. He has DT and guns to build up his meter but NG is hellish and enemies will grab when dante is stationary,off screen fireballs, mages chanting and enemies attacking you at the exact same time so you are incapable of dodging certain hits. sure he can survive but he wont be stylish

 Dante will be shot out of the sky if he tries to jump cancel, a few shirukens will stop whatever hes doing. the enemies arent there to stand still. Well thats my opinion though and being an NG tard,does come with bias,but well I love DMC series close to it. just my opinion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

slickcat said:


> thats because he does and at the same time doesnt(his powers make it possible at the same-time the speed of NG is much faster than some of dantes powers.
> Only character that has a shot is bayonetta. NG is the fastest action game that exists, in terms of response and enemy activity. And yes I ve beat all DMCs on their hardest difficulties so I know their mechanics well, I dont even consider jump canceling, a skill but its been there since DMC1. as for how many enemies are attacking at a time and offscreen, its not something dante can royal guard on and off, he must get hit and he cant be stylish if he wants to survive. He has DT and guns to build up his meter but NG is hellish and enemies will grab when dante is stationary,off screen fireballs, mages chanting and enemies attacking you at the exact same time so you are incapable of dodging certain hits. sure he can survive but he wont be stylish
> 
> Dante will be shot out of the sky if he tries to jump cancel, a few shirukens will stop whatever hes doing. the enemies arent there to stand still. Well thats my opinion though and being an NG tard,does come with bias,but well I love DMC series close to it. just my opinion.


I'll present you with a fact.
Dante is faster than Ryu in canon. Speed is also about perspective.
NG won't be fast at all from his point of view it'll be slow.
As for Bayonetta who makes Dante look like a weakling in every stat, she would end up one shotting pretty much everything.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 28, 2013)

^
Dante is faster than ryu due to his powers, he can teleport at the same time stop time. But in terms of porting a character into another games mechanics, then No, hes not fast enough to survive NG game stylishly. If you are talking about hypothetically yes of course dante would mop the floor of the NG world casually but importing him the way he is in DMC4 to NG2.sadly he wont. Ryu on the other hand is faster, in terms of reaction time and how fast he can move across the place in NG world. All the enemies save for blitz is also a joke to ryu in DMC4. since they move like snails.

But hey I agree with you though. Only thing that saves bayonetta is witch time comes into effect when she dodges. Other than that playing climax mode was definitely a pain in d ass since trying to attack enemies back especially the grace and glory gold versions are the toughest bunch.

well its all good, too old for these kind of arguments, used to enjoy them back in the day. but well I rest my case.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

slickcat said:


> ^
> Dante is faster than ryu due to his powers, he can teleport at the same time stop time.



No he's outright faster all of his abilities are powers from being half demon.
Dante is at least mach 20 without those powers you mentioned.
You don't OBD do you?


----------



## Gino (Jan 28, 2013)

slickcat said:


> thats because he does and at the same time doesnt(his powers make it possible at the same-time the speed of NG is much faster than some of dantes powers.
> Only character that has a shot is bayonetta. NG is the fastest action game that exists, in terms of response and enemy activity. And yes I ve beat all DMCs on their hardest difficulties so I know their mechanics well, I dont even consider jump canceling, a skill but its been there since DMC1. as for how many enemies are attacking at a time and offscreen, its not something dante can royal guard on and off, he must get hit and he cant be stylish if he wants to survive. He has DT and guns to build up his meter but NG is hellish and enemies will grab when dante is stationary,off screen fireballs, mages chanting and enemies attacking you at the exact same time so you are incapable of dodging certain hits. sure he can survive but he wont be stylish
> 
> Dante will be shot out of the sky if he tries to jump cancel, a few shirukens will stop whatever hes doing. the enemies arent there to stand still. Well thats my opinion though and being an NG tard,does come with bias,but well I love DMC series close to it. just my opinion.


What the fuck is this shit?


Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'll present you with a fact.
> Dante is faster than Ryu in canon. Speed is also about perspective.
> NG won't be fast at all from his point of view it'll be slow.
> As for Bayonetta who makes Dante look like a weakling in every stat, she would end up one shotting pretty much everything.


I still don't understand this bayonetta hype.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 28, 2013)

Nope No OBD for me, prefer to keep my time on this forum as little as possible. But well if its already calculated then I guess I m wrong. So its all good.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 28, 2013)

I would also agree that NG felt faster and more brutal while DMC was more about being stylish. Not saying Dante is slow but it was never about him being fast to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I would also agree that NG felt faster and more brutal while DMC was more about being stylish. Not saying Dante is slow but it was never about him being fast to me.



Dante is only fast when he wants to be.
NG is faster because ryu is actually putting forth real effort and has to do his best to not get chopped.


Gino said:


> I still don't understand this bayonetta hype.



She defeats angels that can destroy countries easily and beats angels that are the speed of lighting itself.
At least that is what the game says.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dante is only fast when he wants to be.
> NG is faster because ryu is actually putting forth real effort and has to do his best to not get chopped.
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. I mean I always felt that Dante's the kind of guy that just casually walks along shooting or slicing any demon in his path without a care in the world.

Whereas like you said Ryu is pretty much putting every ounce of his ability into things, but he would have too considering he's peak human and doesn't have a half demon side like Dante.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2013)

Ryu is fast because you can kiss 3/4 of your health bar good night on normal if you mess up once


----------



## DedValve (Jan 29, 2013)

Bayonetta punches god in the face. Your life is irrelevant. 

Ryu is human, Dante is half demon, Bayonetta is a product of a witch and sage. It's pretty clear how the pyramid goes in terms of power. In gameplay, all 3 games where made on 3 different engines with 3 different mindsets, going by that logic Kratos would solo everyone since he'll just get a quick time event to destroy everything the moment things get to difficult. 

I need to play Asura's wrath that way I can see how he stacks up as well, but going from the game so far killing gods are pretty much his passtime.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah Ryu is human but has some ancient blood of Dragon fiends in him. You can say he falls under the line of demon exorcists since he wields a sword for purifying evil. Still its like the david vs goliath scenario. Hes human and wields any weapon 100 percent. Meanwhile Dante and Bayonetta play around with their enemies because they have little to lose. Chances of Dante even dying in battle might be zero.

So the relation between what they have to do and their personalities is a factor to the games. Still when I play these three games. and I have them with me including my DMC4. NG has a speed or pressure the other games dont have. Bayonetta was easy for me on hard mode. Its the non-stop climax that was the issue until I got those dodge beads. Well I m not calculating the difficulty but interms of game mechanics. NG is too fast,even the speed of the ultimate techniques took a while for me to see what slashes were made and what angle. Look in the link below my sig. 

I dont know how OBD calculates speed but from the way NG plays ryu should be as fast as dante dashing in DMC3. Since DMC4 dante dashes once(with a small delay) but DT amplifies this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

They calculate using cutscenes.
[YOUTUBE]v2aE_IY7dwM[/YOUTUBE]
Mach 7 in DMC3 Dante in his youth.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Bayonetta punches god in the face. Your life is irrelevant.
> 
> Ryu is human, Dante is half demon, Bayonetta is a product of a witch and sage. It's pretty clear how the pyramid goes in terms of power. In gameplay, all 3 games where made on 3 different engines with 3 different mindsets, going by that logic Kratos would solo everyone since he'll just get a quick time event to destroy everything the moment things get to difficult.
> 
> I need to play Asura's wrath that way I can see how he stacks up as well, but going from the game so far killing gods are pretty much his passtime.



By like Episode 7 IIRC, a planet buster. The true ending DLC gets crazier.

Short answer, end game Asura more or less laughs at DBZ characters.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 29, 2013)

What's this obd faggotry here? 

Almost as bad as this game.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> What's this obd faggotry here?
> 
> Almost as bad as this game.



But we must do complex math equations in order to figure out who can kick who's ass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> What's this obd faggotry here?
> 
> Almost as bad as this game.



Hati the OBD  ** you.


Amatsu said:


> But we must do complex math equations in order to figure out who can kick who's ass.



It's true.
Though you really don't have to do anythign complex for dante as opposed to say. Superman.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 29, 2013)

Lisa Simpson VS Donte with prep. Go.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Lisa Simpson VS Donte with prep. Go.



Donte doesn't stand much of a chance here.
Lisa out does him in so many ways.
Like for example having the ability to pass highschool and play musical instruments. 
The Halloween specials give her the ability to kill him.
Even own her own business she calls Lisa may cry.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's true.
> Though you really don't have to do anythign complex for dante as opposed to say. Superman.



I can totally determine how fast Zoro can run a city block based on the angle of manga panels or  motion lines in the anime. Almost as if I was really there to see them do it. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Donte doesn't stand much of a chance here.
> Lisa out does him in so many ways.
> Like for example having the ability to pass highschool and play musical instruments.
> The Halloween specials give her the ability to kill him.
> Even own her own business she calls Lisa may cry.



All she'd have to do is go into a rant about being a vegan and Donte would kill himself.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got through my playthrough.


Judged on its own merits, this isn't a bad game. Decent length, combat mechanic is somewhat wonky but I adjusted quickly. The voice acting is meh, but that's par for the course.


I really wish this wasn't called Devil May Cry.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Donte doesn't stand much of a chance here.
> Lisa out does him in so many ways.
> Like for example having the ability to pass highschool and play musical instruments.
> The Halloween specials give her the ability to kill him.
> Even own her own business she calls Lisa may cry.


If only obd was as good as this.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Just got through my playthrough.
> 
> 
> Judged on its own merits, this isn't a bad game. Decent length, combat mechanic is somewhat wonky but I adjusted quickly. The voice acting is meh, but that's par for the course.
> ...



No instead it should be Dante's Inferno 2.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 29, 2013)

So any funny one liners in this game that where hilarious or any memorable moment that makes it worth wile being called dmc?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I can totally determine how fast Zoro can run a city block based on the angle of manga panels or  motion lines in the anime. Almost as if I was really there to see them do it.



OBD doesn't use anime unless it's anime only aka source material.
Actually you'd be surprised how damn accurate they are.
Though if you want to talk about math all you need to do is look at comics.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmmmm. I see.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> OBD doesn't use anime unless it's anime only aka source material.
> Actually you'd be surprised how damn accurate they are.
> Though if you want to talk about math all you need to do is look at comics.



Eh I can't help taking all of it with a grain of salt though. It's why OBD isn't much fun to me. Once it starts getting technical it loses all its charm. At least to me. I do know that it has appeal to many and I respect that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Eh I can't help taking all of it with a grain of salt though. It's why OBD isn't much fun to me. Once it starts getting technical it loses all its charm. At least to me. I do know that it has appeal to many and I respect that.



That charm being "Nu uh" "Ya huh"?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> That charm being "Nu uh" "Ya huh"?



Pretty much. That's how it always used to be as far as I can remember. Bringing in calcs that make the fight completely one sided just kinda drain all the fun out of if Batman could kick Galactus' ass. What's the point? The trolling and overall exaggeration is what makes it fun and funny.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 29, 2013)

PLAGUE UPON YOU


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Just saying if I'd wanna get high with buddies and be all "fuck you man Goku could totally rape Superdouche's ass." Someone bringing in the technicals would kinda ruin it Since it would stop a hilariously rage induced fist fight fueled from drugs and alcohol from occurring.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Put a spoiler on that thing dammit.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh man... That's one hell of a rape face.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 29, 2013)

non-dinosaur virgil vs the cat from Metal Gear rising. Virgil gets 8 months prep time. 

*only use mathematical equations to solve this question


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Pretty much. That's how it always used to be as far as I can remember. Bringing in calcs that make the fight completely one sided just kinda drain all the fun out of if Batman could kick Galactus' ass. What's the point? The trolling and overall exaggeration is what makes it fun and funny.



Solid calcs stop wanking so its not removing fun, just moderating the stupidity .
Besides, how much can you tolerate people who go "lalalala, I'm not listening because character A is FTL even without evidence"? Not me, I've no patience for that.

That's how I see it in my own perspective so its all good when a troll thread comes once in a while to bring laughs.

Damn, that Donte face is scarier than Joker's.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Spoiler those pics nawwww


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Please tell me we're not ODBing it up in here.

Please.

I will destroy everyone in this thread.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2013)

2 weeks
this game hasnt broken a million copies world wide so ive heard


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> 2 weeks
> this game hasnt broken a million copies world wide so ive heard



You heard right.

With any luck, that means good things for the classic series in the years to come. I doubt its gonna happen but if Capcom wants to work with Ninja Theory again, let them make their own fucking thing.

Which is not gonna happen.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Ninja theory has an eye for awesome level aesthetics, if nothing else.

I wish they'd just take the people working on environments and put them in a good game company, because DmC was a mediocre game, not an unplayable abomination.  There were good ideas, just lost under a deluge is inanity and poor decisions.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You heard right.
> 
> With any luck, that means good things for the classic series in the years to come.


At the very least it means no dMcTOO. Such terrible sales are beyond even company stubbornness.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

DevilMayCry.org is blaming the haters for sales.
And the irony? Some of them stated in past posts "Haters will market the game more, thus making more people aware of game > more sales".

But now that DmC is failing, they have decided "Haters fucked the game over".
Setting aside the possibility that the game is shit.

And they are also using "2013 is not Hack and Slash year".


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 29, 2013)

Well duh. And there are so many haters because the game is utter shit, thus people don't buy it. The cause and the effect. Simple logic is beyond their puny adolescent minds.

Let their tears flow into my mouth. GULP GULP GULP.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought that by definition "haters" were an overly vocal minority, and that in order for one to be considered a hater the thing they were hating would have to be objectively successful and/or popular.

For example, The Dark Knight Rises has haters, but I don't think anyone has ever been considered a "hater" for disliking Batman & Robin.


----------



## Id (Jan 29, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ninja theory has an eye for awesome level aesthetics, if nothing else.
> 
> I wish they'd just take the people working on environments and put them in a good game company, because DmC was a mediocre game, not an unplayable abomination.  There were good ideas, just lost under a deluge is inanity and poor decisions.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian
Stahp


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree that the environments are pretty, but they are generic as fuck in all of NT's games, the bloom brightness shit don'tr help either. That and DMcs orange glow is annoying as hell to my eyes.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I thought that by definition "haters" were an overly vocal minority, and that in order for one to be considered a hater the thing they were hating would have to be objectively successful and/or popular.
> 
> For example, The Dark Knight Rises has haters, but I don't think anyone has ever been considered a "hater" for disliking Batman & Robin.



By DevilMayCry.org's CURRENT members this is the definition of haters:
Anyone who dislikes DmC because it doesn't appeal to them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 29, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> I agree that the environments are pretty, but they are generic as fuck in all of NT's games, the bloom brightness shit don'tr help either. That and DMcs orange glow is annoying as hell to my eyes.



The only decent environment was the ones during those dream like stages with the giant statue in the background. That's it.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Solid calcs stop wanking so its not removing fun, just moderating the stupidity .
> Besides, how much can you tolerate people who go "lalalala, I'm not listening because character A is FTL even without evidence"? Not me, I've no patience for that.
> 
> That's how I see it in my own perspective so its all good when a troll thread comes once in a while to bring laughs.
> ...



Eh you have a point and I can see where you're coming from. I probably wouldn't be able to take it for long myself either. It's people being a buzzkill about it is all my problem was with. I'll just end it on that note so that no problems come to this thread. 



WhiteWolf said:


> DevilMayCry.org is blaming the haters for sales.
> And the irony? Some of them stated in past posts "Haters will market the game more, thus making more people aware of game > more sales".
> 
> But now that DmC is failing, they have decided "Haters fucked the game over".
> ...



Devilmaycry.org feels the game is a 11 out of 10 so I can't help but think they're stupid and not the true fans they claim to be. Honestly it's like they actually believe a 7 and up is a fair review. I'm guessing these people never played the older games, and if they did probably had too on easy mode.


----------



## creative (Jan 29, 2013)

>ODB 
>in the game section
so in meantime, do we know when the vergil DLC is coming out?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm guessing people want to play as Vergil so they can see why his dick is bigger?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well duh. He obviously has the better lines.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 29, 2013)

Considering it's been proven Donte in fact has no dick, therefore in a Shakespearean twist they are saying he has a bigger dick when in fact he would not have a dick at all. 

As we all know, 0x0 is still 0. 

This myth has been busted.

In addition, because Donte has no dick and thinks he's been sleeping with women all these years, it's actually the drink that's been causing him to hallucinate. He is still, in fact, a virgin.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 30, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I thought that by definition "haters" were an overly vocal minority, and that in order for one to be considered a hater the thing they were hating would have to be objectively successful and/or popular.
> 
> For example, The Dark Knight Rises has haters, but I don't think anyone has ever been considered a "hater" for disliking Batman & Robin.


If Batman and Robin was a reboot of a franchise _*after*_ the Dark Knight, then we'd have "haters" of it as well.
OH MAN, NEW BATMAN IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE OLD ONE. IT'S SO EASIER TO GET INTO AND IT SPEAKS TO THE YOUNGER AUDIENCE LIKE MYSELF

Batman and Robin is a perfect analogy for DmC


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> If Batman and Robin was a reboot of a franchise _*after*_ the Dark Knight, then we'd have "haters" of it as well.
> OH MAN, NEW BATMAN IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE OLD ONE. IT'S SO EASIER TO GET INTO AND IT SPEAKS TO THE YOUNGER AUDIENCE LIKE MYSELF
> 
> Batman and Robin is a perfect analogy for DmC



Yeah I'm sure Dante never leaves home without his bat credit card either.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 30, 2013)

You guys are crazy, he has a Demonic Express Card from the bank of Sparda.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> You guys are crazy, he has a Demonic Express Card from the bank of Sparda.



I hear getting a loan from there is a bitch.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 30, 2013)

Remember the tagline "If you don't pay up my children will shoot your unborn child!"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 30, 2013)

He has a Fuck You credit card


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> He has a Fuck You credit card



Easiest credit card to get in the world. It's why there's an economic crisis


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Recession is a big problem in DmC, that's why there's that energy drink


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2013)

.the credit card jokes are priceless


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MM-gEthxX2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Hat, did you make that credit card?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The only decent environment was the ones during those dream like stages with the giant statue in the background. That's it.


That particular stage sorta seems like a God of War rip off.


Furthermore, Ninja theory seems to love ripping off God of War. In Heavenly sword there was Kratos armour and swords in there as a easter egg.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 30, 2013)

Usually you'd have to wait about 2-3 months for a steam sale. 

Usually games don't bomb this hard with this amount of negative feedback.

DmC is $20 on PC 



"It may be $20, but it'll _feel_ like a $100 game"


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2013)

Sir Yahtzee demands you play DMC.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Sir Yahtzee demands you play DMC.



You had me going there.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You had me going there.



I figured that'd get people to watch. Personally I like how he said through a thin veil how the game is shit. Makes me feel better after Angry Joe's review. All is right with the fucking world again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I figured that'd get people to watch. Personally I like how he said through a thin veil how the game is shit. Makes me feel better after Angry Joe's review. All is right with the fucking world again.



Some people are saying he liked it


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Some people are saying he liked it



They think that because he said he recommended it and then they tie it into him being paid by the escapist. So you know it's just a bunch of people saying Yahtzee doing a paid off review.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 31, 2013)

Summary of Yahtzee's review: nice environments, shit everything else.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2013)

Reviews are completely irrelevant now, paid or honest. Their sole purpose is to make you buy the game. It tanked hard, common sense prevailed. And nothing gonna change that already.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Reviews are completely irrelevant now, paid or honest. Their sole purpose is to make you buy the game. It tanked hard, common sense prevailed. And nothing gonna change that already.



Pretty damn much reviews are worthless nowadays because of how it works now. They used to have a least a little meaning, but not now.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 31, 2013)

Reviews are still very important before a game releases. 

That said I was honestly expecting Yahtzee to like DmC since he never struck me as much of a fan in the genre anyways, which is where I think all these positive reviews are coming from. People who don't normally play hack'n'slash games can easily jump into DmC as that's the whole point of it's appeal (actually that's its only point).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Reviews are still very important before a game releases.
> 
> That said I was honestly expecting Yahtzee to like DmC since he never struck me as much of a fan in the genre anyways, which is where I think all these positive reviews are coming from. People who don't normally play hack'n'slash games can easily jump into DmC as that's the whole point of it's appeal (actually that's its only point).



Hey now DMC3 was pretty accessible, almost everyone just happens to suck ass is all.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hey now DMC3 was pretty accessible, almost everyone just happens to suck ass is all.



Yeup.  

Actually most "casuals" would've probably given up around the fight with Cerberus.  This was especially true before the Special Edition came out.


----------



## Gino (Jan 31, 2013)

Know what funny? I beat the the Original DMC3 on normal mode just fine and I've never heard of the game being too hard in till the Internet true story.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 31, 2013)

Casuals suck. No offence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

Hitt said:


> Yeup.
> 
> Actually most "casuals" would've probably given up around the fight with Cerberus.  This was especially true before the Special Edition came out.



I played it when I was very young and beat it. What was I 13? 12?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hey now DMC3 was pretty accessible, almost everyone just happens to suck ass is all.



[YOUTUBE]1Ew2pALyiIM[/YOUTUBE]

IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not a casual but I got beat a lot by Cerberus on Normal. Maybe because I'm used to mashing buttons.

DMC4 however 

Bael was still too easy even in SoS mode


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 31, 2013)

wow this bombed for real? so basically dmc and megaman are down the toilet, what does capcom still have? SF?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> wow this bombed for real? so basically dmc and megaman are down the toilet, what does capcom still have? SF?


 Oh yea sure Street fighter


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2013)

I like how Yahtzee realizes how piss easy and casual DmC is by noticing that he gets high as fuck scores when he himself is nothing but a button masher and barely uses different weapons while playing.

Liked the review, his honesty can be sorta refreshing.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM-gEthxX2w[/YOUTUBE]

alarm hat gets SSS on SoS like cake


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2013)

Raping the game harder than I did myself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

We can do better can we not?


----------



## Gino (Jan 31, 2013)

^^Holy Shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2013)

>Playlist
>No Event Status videos

Gay


----------



## Gino (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ I haven't even scrolled through the whole playlist I am disappoint.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 31, 2013)

My prayer is that this does not happen to dark souls. We need some games to remain masochists...


----------



## Gino (Jan 31, 2013)

I hope not too bro I hope not too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2013)

You'll pop in Dark Souls 2 just to find out that you can level up by getting EXP traditionally.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You'll pop in Dark Souls 2 just to find out that you can level up by getting EXP traditionally.



Time to kill 1 million skeletons to reach level 2


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXrP_MDW2E0[/YOUTUBE]

dis gun b gud


----------



## Gino (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2013)

Stopped watching at "Dante was a douchebag to begin with".

Basically yet another "I didn't like DMC games, they are too hard, this is easy and short so I enjoyed it". Only stretched to 1 fucking hour


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2013)

Total Biscuit has always been a total idiot, at least he's consistent.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2013)

Plus he's British. Yet too see a single British review that isn't the exact same copy paste of:


> I didn't like DMC games, they are too hard, this is easy and short so I enjoyed it. GO BRITANNIA


----------



## Gino (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IpQONMVoe_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice review. He actually focused on Tameem's primitive writing for a while.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> wow this bombed for real? so basically dmc and megaman are down the toilet, what does capcom still have? SF?



They still have resident evil... That... That's it really.

Oh wait they do have Phoenix Wright... But they pretty much already screwed that over by not releasing AAI2,


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Plus he's British. Yet too see a single British review that isn't the exact same copy paste of:



This guy mate.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> This guy mate.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2013)

Great review though 

You can't let Dante down. Fucking beautiful


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 31, 2013)

tameem will go down in history as a lying juvenile potty mouthed ignorant arrogant man-child.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2013)

that long review was terrible, so terrible 

you can tell that he never played bayonetta no matter how much he brings it up

pc gamers are generally not what I'd call hardocre hack and slash players


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 31, 2013)

Brits are funny and good at making jokes.  they make me laugh.

the way he begged, apologized and wanted even nero to come back had me rolling around in laughter.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 31, 2013)

Is capcom not having dragon dogma?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd rather have 5 games about Nero too than see Donte ever again.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 31, 2013)

I like dante's kind of cheesy attitude. Nero as well. This alternate universe donte... Not just it. But its an alternate universe so...


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2013)

I remember everyone hating on Nero when dmc4 came out. His personality is whiny and emotional but at least his one liners were amusing and he could taunt (with an air guitar no less). I suppose when seeing the new Dante, Neero in comparision is not too bad.

I still resent DMC4 for lazy level design. Fighting the same bosses three times is unacceptable as is going backwards through the same levels. Horribly lazy design. 

new dmc is at least interesting for it's level design and I did like the control scheme and the ease of which you could switch weapons, but I gotta say just about everything else was inferior to dmc4


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 31, 2013)

Currently playing DMC3 HD, I'm at mission 18 just after beating Shadow Dante, I think.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2013)

Vergil said:


> I remember everyone hating on Nero when dmc4 came out. His personality is whiny and emotional but at least his one liners were amusing and he could taunt (with an air guitar no less). I suppose when seeing the new Dante, Neero in comparision is not too bad.
> 
> I still resent DMC4 for lazy level design. Fighting the same bosses three times is unacceptable as is going backwards through the same levels. Horribly lazy design.
> 
> new dmc is at least interesting for it's level design and I did like the control scheme and the ease of which you could switch weapons, but I gotta say just about everything else was inferior to dmc4



I didn't hate Nero. I mean he was clearly a square-enix, final fantasy reject, but I didn't hate him. Actually by the end I quite liked him, and if he is Vergil's kid as many claim is canon then I'd be okay with that.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 31, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Clearly a British outcast. Other Brits throw rotten fruits in his direction.



I love this guy, at first I didn't realize who he was until I saw on related tab that he was the dude that made the 30 minute Other M is shit rant. I. fucking. love. that. dude. 


Makes me wanna go mate with his sister or mum. I need my children to have his genes. I can't risk giving birth to white trash.

DMC4's biggest offense was that it's an undercooked pizza. That's just fucking injustice.


----------



## Gino (Jan 31, 2013)

Vergil said:


> I remember everyone hating on Nero



I always liked Nero.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Nero seemed just like the younger version of Dante that had a lot of things to learn. But still, had a distinct personality.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2013)

Flow said:


> Nero seemed just like the younger version of Dante that had a lot of things to learn. But still, had a distinct personality.



Really? He seemed like a younger, less shitty and annoying version of Tidus to me.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm playing on Nephelim.  

There's not a lot I can think of that could make this game any easier, save for just making all damage taken from enemies chip damage.  Holy shit, I'm bad at DMC games and I had to check to make sure I was on the hardest setting.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm surprised a loss.jpg edit hasn't been made to mirror the whole shooting a baby thing in the game yet.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

Gino said:


> I always liked Nero.



aaaaaaaaaaargh! Rep you are rep sealed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Is Nero's sole difficulty in usage in Max Act? Disregarding the JCs and table hopper.

Also, what makes Dante so difficult to use?

I play in PC.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2013)

Because the enemies aren't designed for Dante that's why. But its more to do with enemies being easier to dispatch with Nero. Devil Bringer makes the game quite easy. Not to mention his other broken crowd control moves like exceed and CS level 3.


----------



## Gino (Feb 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> Nero seemed just like the younger version of Dante that had a lot of things to learn. But still, had a distinct personality.


That about sums it up.


biggestluey said:


> aaaaaaaaaaargh! Rep you are rep sealed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

Nero doesn't really interest me in any way, except when he's directly dealing with the Sparda brothers as in interacting with Dante or being possessed/influenced by Vergil (?) through Yamato. 

He's just there to be Dante 1.5 but with a bullshit romantic hook. They should've made him a completely distinct character, starting with the character design. They should've used one of the unused designs for him. Even in terms of his defining color, he's confused. Dante is red, Vergil is blue and he's sorta blueish/reddish.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

Nero over donte. I like nero. I did not expect his design to be deep/dynamic in any way. Just a badass with a nice moveset


----------



## Gino (Feb 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nero doesn't really interest me in any way, except when he's directly dealing with the Sparda brothers in any way as in interacting with Dante or being possessed/influenced by Vergil (?) through Yamato.
> 
> He's just there to be Dane 1.5 but with a bullshit romantic hook. They should've made him a completely distinct character, starting with the character design. They should've used one of the unused designs for him. Even in terms of his defining color, he's confused. Dante is red, Vergil is blue and he's sorta blueish/reddish.



I remember years ago when many people thought he was Sparda reincarnated.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 1, 2013)

I like Nero, he's the natural progression of the series. We have new characters, that have their own stories inside the overall DMC setting. The universe is expending, now further down the line we can have them returning, involved in the new stories etc. Good stuff. It doesn't matter if you didn't like him as a person, because nothing was taken out, you weren't denied anything, only more was given to you. Dante is still there, other characters too, except now you have even more. Which DmC is a complete antipole of.
Way better than having excuses to send Dante on another demon killing trip. Dante is progressing that way too, he has his own agenda, his business, he's not just the simple avatar for player to kill demons with. He's actually aging, changing. We had some Metalgearian vibe going on here, that could have been greatly expanded in DMC 5.

Of course all that was ruined by this terrible *"*reboot*"* nobody ever wanted, that took 50 steps back in every field and then landed flat on it's ass.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> Because the enemies aren't designed for Dante that's why. But its more to do with enemies being easier to dispatch with Nero. Devil Bringer makes the game quite easy. Not to mention his other broken crowd control moves like exceed and CS level 3.



I found some of the bosses hard even with Devilbringer. Like Sanctus in all his forms. I'd always get his barrier down and then try to catch him only for the devil bringer to fuck up on the grappling, or he was just too damn fast.  By the time I'd catch up he'd be putting up his barrier again. Hated those fights so much. Felt good though when I devilbringer'D the sparda sword and literally beat the shit out of him in one go. I was all yeah you can't cheat your way out of this one now.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sanctus was an embarassment of all bosses. Old guy is cheap as hell especially with his barrier and energy blast spam.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Sanctus was an embarassment of all bosses. Old guy is cheap as hell especially with his barrier and energy blast spam.



he didn't deserve to be wielding sparda.


----------



## Gino (Feb 1, 2013)

Sparda's a whore sword getting passed around like that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2013)

once you have sparda you want it farther...i tried.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2013)

Sanctus was piss easy.

Barrier down + DT = rape


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2013)

You could destroy that barrier with CS level 3.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2013)

So.

Any word on DmC 2 yet? Plans to go ahead or cancel?


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

The only worthy opponent in dmc 4 was dante. And i hated the level where you had to roll dice. Urgh


----------



## Pein (Feb 1, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So.
> 
> Any word on DmC 2 yet? Plans to go ahead or cancel?



 it only came out 2 weeks ago. we need to see npd numbers before anything.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 1, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So.
> 
> Any word on DmC 2 yet? Plans to go ahead or cancel?


It tanked hard, but it's Capcom. Still gonna make dMc2 cause pride.

We can make it tank even harder next time though.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 1, 2013)

Thread: DmC PC Devil Trigger Issue?
Post: #4

POST CONTENT:
"Sometimes it works, but most of time it doesn't" about Devil Trigger PC version.



And this is the awesome DMC *Cough* DmC game.


Pissed as fuck when i see these bug happen, and these lowlifes who defend this piece of shit doesn't say anything about it. Pretending it doesn't exist.


But whatever, i am sure PC version will be pirated to next "alternative" universe of DMC.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 1, 2013)

^ yes you bet ya it will


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

For some reason people couldn't figure out you had to devil trigger vorgil to beat him for a long period of time.
And I figured it out in 10 seconds without knowing about it.
 DmC fans don't even know how games work


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2013)

there is a super donte costume. and it doesnt look fun at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bQkm0H-3qdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2013)

for fuck sake enough about fucking batman, im honestly sick of people talking about that.


----------



## Gino (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2013)

i think im now better with trickster than i was with swordmaster.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2013)

Nero was a fun character to play, not nearly as much to offer as Dante, but still a decent amount.

Speaking of DMC4, man did I love this music.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

Gino said:


> Something tells me this is not worth watching.



Thegamingbritshow is connected to them.
They also have done the best commentary on 06 I've seen.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wcmLfiPTeY[/YOUTUBE]

I actually like this one. Probably the only one in the entire game. They should've fucking used this for boss battles instead of increasing wubbeth.


----------



## Gino (Feb 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thegamingbritshow is connected to them.
> They also have done the best commentary on 06 I've seen.


I watched it anyway. 


Sephiroth said:


> Nero was a fun character to play, not nearly as much to offer as Dante, but still a decent amount.
> 
> Speaking of DMC4, man did I love this music.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wcmLfiPTeY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I actually like this one. Probably the only one in the entire game. They should've fucking used this for boss battles instead of increasing wubbeth.



Most of the music in DmC sounds like it should be for a racing game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

Ouch.

Fucking ouch. It's so fucking weird to watch a whole industry slipping out of control, and all the journalists tethered to the industry scramble to insult the consumers because their paychecks depend on helping the big companies save face.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wcmLfiPTeY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I actually like this one. Probably the only one in the entire game. They should've fucking used this for boss battles instead of increasing wubbeth.



I immediately knew what this would be before playing. Nalepa Monday is the only good, if not AMAZING song in that game, everything else is wubbish trash. 

Had the rest of the soundtrack been like this, at least we could have said that the soundtrack was good, was this used at all in the game btw?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

And the predictability trains comes just at the right time.



What this? Their amazing relationship turned out not to be so perfect after all? Well, color me surprised. With grey.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2013)

i hate tameem.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

"The original concept art had some pretty grotesque depictions," Eshiro recalled. "As the producer, I figured there was no way we could have this get a Z rating, so I had them make things a level or two milder. But it was like, I'd turn my eyes away for a bit, and then there'd be heads flying off bodies, guts all over the place. I don't know how many times I said 'No, this'll make them give it a Z!'"

The Capcom project leads also recalled Ninja Theory's initial penchant for concentrating on cool visuals first, then building the world image from there, regardless of whether the gameplay matched well with it or not. "I remember, during the first stages of development, one of the illustrations we got for a regular enemy had this huge blade on his right elbow," Itsuno said. "It was actually on pretty much all the enemies! Apparently the designer really liked putting blades on people's elbows."

"Yet another difference of opinion in game design lay in the creation of DmC's bosses. *In Itsuno's eyes, the first boss designs were flat and uninteresting, basically just minion-level enemies blown up to huge size.* "In samurai dramas," he said, "you have the idea of the bad guy getting slain in this incredibly flashy manner by the good guy. It's part of the role of a boss to make the player feel really good as they defeat it. Meanwhile, overseas the philosophy seems to be more like 'No boss is gonna move around so flashily and ask to get killed like that'. To get them to understand this, we explained everything out on whiteboards. It'd be like 'If the boss moves like this, then this is how the player feels, so let's have the boss go like this.' We'd trade drawings along those lines."
HAHAHHAHAHAH oh god.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 1, 2013)

only enemy i liked was those sword samurai dudes. dream chasers i think they were called?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> only enemy i liked was those sword samurai dudes. dream chasers i think they were called?



Enemies more like vergil than vorgil


----------



## Gino (Feb 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And the predictability trains comes just at the right time.
> 
> 
> 
> What this? Their amazing relationship turned out not to be so perfect after all? Well, color me surprised. With grey.



Some of the comments are cringe worthy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

Gino said:


> Some of the comments are cringe worthy.



Well there are ...

 13 of them


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Why did the article make it sound like DmC is awesome? Some kind of subtle manipulation?


----------



## lihimsidhe (Feb 1, 2013)

DmC IS awesome.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2013)

As a stand alone? Maybe.

As a reboot that is supposed to enhance an already established franchise? No


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Feb 2, 2013)

It's so awesome it makes my dick ROCK HARD.

It has a deep storyline full of meaningful themeing and invoking true sympathy in me with it's cast. I truly CARE if Kat's going to freaking die when she gets kidnapped, and it isn't anything like they just copy and pasted a scene from the Dark Knight but then made it a young woman being abused instead to try and invoke extra sympathy.

And then there's the combat and its' added depth, via removing most of what made the combat system in the previous games work and adding GLIDING AND INFINITE crowd control with grappling hooks. 

Combine that with the intense concentration required to hit the blue guys with the blue things and the red guys with the red things, AND stay away from the gold guys? Jesus christ, 89/10.


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well there are ...
> 
> 13 of them



You and your damn riddles.

**


lihimsidhe said:


> DmC IS awesome.


........


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Feb 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> As a stand alone? Maybe.



No. So many no's, all of the no's I have left in my heart. I want to have some realtalk, for just one second.

If this game was stand alone, I wouldn't give it the time of day. My reaction to such a shallow and pointless button masher, one that wasn't standing on the corpse of a beloved franchise, would be apathy.

Instead we have not only a terrible game, but a vulture of a few pieces of good game design from the previous games amalgamated with nothing but terrible choices and poor writing wherever Ninja Theory chose to try something different from the formula instead of copy+pasting what already worked.

No, instead all I feel is unbridled hatred for all parties involved in the creation of the game, and additionally any human being that felt positive things in relation to it.


(With the exception of the level designers, who fucking poured their hearts out into a game that didn't deserve it.)


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 2, 2013)

DmC is the Power Rangers of DMC.

I think I'll stick to the glorious Japanese version.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 2, 2013)

lihimsidhe said:


> DmC IS awesome.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Fucking ouch. It's so fucking weird to watch a whole industry slipping out of control, and all the journalists tethered to the industry scramble to insult the consumers because their paychecks depend on helping the big companies save face.


0.18

Where is my Donte ryoma


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 2, 2013)

looks like tameem will be living dontes life afterall. how coo'. losers run their own buisness only cool guys get drunk fucking sluts in their filthy trailers.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 2, 2013)

Europe really helped the case, even despite GO BRITANNIA. No wonder murika is #1 at whatever few sales there are


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 2, 2013)

all because of that flag symbol on his shoulder? I'd be embarrassed as hell if i was from Britain and this guy was representation of what cool is from there. hell im already embarrassed as a living individual.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> 0.18
> 
> Where is my Donte ryoma



Even niche games like Disgaea 4 sold more than that, so glad this bombed.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't think the flag has anything to do with it, it's more of a fact that NT is a British studio. So not supporting their games till blood drips from your asshole is a betrayal of  national production and acceptance that BRITANNIA is inferior in this business.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Bad mouthing womanizers dont appeal to gamers at all. AT ALL


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Bad mouthing womanizers dont appeal to gamers at all. AT ALL



I dunno, Duke Nukem is still pretty popular despite having a recent terrible game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2013)

How does Duke Nukem even compare to Donte?

The guy's a soldier, the other's a juvenile delinquent.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 2, 2013)

Every chav probably bought a copy of DMC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> How does Duke Nukem even compare to Donte?
> 
> The guy's a soldier, the other's a juvenile delinquent.



I wasn't comparing them aside from that one aspect you brought up, though I don't like Duke much either.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone play Duke anymore?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Does anyone play Duke anymore?



Duke Nukem Forever sold more than this game, haha.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 2, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> How does Duke Nukem even compare to Donte?
> 
> The guy's a soldier, the other's a juvenile delinquent.



Because in DNF they made sure to tell us multiple times how Duke has a huge dick.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 2, 2013)

I do wonder why Capcom gave that much freedom to NT in the advertisement of this game... I mean NT is fucking nobody, and yet Capcom not even once came out and said "hey, shut the fuck up, your stupidity is affecting the public's reaction". I mean if Tams just kept his retard mouth shut the sales could be twice that.

I guess the theory that after Inafune's departure this project was way underway and Capcom just said "fuck it, let them do whatever the fuck they would, we don't care", is legit.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jd6dMTTK4c[/YOUTUBE]

bitch doesn't know what shakespear is.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Because in DNF they made sure to tell us multiple times how Duke has a huge dick.



So the question now is "Does Duke have a bigger dick than Vorgil"?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 2, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I do wonder why Capcom gave that much freedom to NT in the advertisement of this game... I mean NT is fucking nobody, and yet Capcom not even once came out and said "hey, shut the fuck up, your stupidity is affecting the public's reaction". I mean if Tams just kept his retard mouth shut the sales could be twice that.
> 
> I guess the theory that after Inafune's departure this project was way underway and Capcom just said "fuck it, let them do whatever the fuck they would, we don't care", is legit.



They're probably more concerned about what kind of content they could lock on the disc so that they could sell it at a high price.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 2, 2013)

the last text in the credits of this game is "what the fuck is wrong with you people"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, this will probably add DmC as the third NT that didn't broke even. I'm not seeing their development cycles being that efficient considering they take quite awhile to produce their games while using needlessly expensive mocap studios that produce average results in the long run. And the last Capcom interview about their relationship only tells me that they simply have trouble producing a game that plays *well* at least when it comes to conceptualizing the nature of a game and connecting said nature to the way it's played.

Point is, I have no idea why they are still alive considering there's a plethora of studios with far more success than them that went under.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 2, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I dunno, Duke Nukem is still pretty popular despite having a recent terrible game.



Duke is a parody, much like how Bayonetta shouldn't offend the role of women because she's a parody. Dante on the other hand comes across as serious and as such, should be viewed seriously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Even niche games like Disgaea 4 sold more than that, so glad this bombed.



That's because Disgaea has good music and a better story and is more over the top.  Oh and I guess it does look better. 
[YOUTUBE]3HK2x_55P2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2013)

So DmC really did tank horribly. That can't be just bad press, either... A game in a multimillion-selling franchise isn't going to sell less than a fifth of its predecessor's sales just because people on the internet are annoyed at it. This barely outsold Enslaved and that was a brand new IP with basically no advertising whatsoever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2013)

This game had no idea who it was trying to sell, really.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tMKo9JshdcU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uo6KHDymzns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]efUxM54byb8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]W85XrJpBFXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 2, 2013)

Velocity said:


> So DmC really did tank horribly. That can't be just bad press, either... A game in a multimillion-selling franchise isn't going to sell less than a fifth of its predecessor's sales just because people on the internet are annoyed at it. This barely outsold Enslaved and that was a brand new IP with basically no advertising whatsoever.


Revengeance killed any chances of a commercial success. I'm surprised they haven't moved the release date as far away from it's way, way superior direct genre competition as possible. Perhaps they thought that Revengeance wouldn't turn out as good as it did, or perhaps it all comes down to the old hypothesis that they genuinely didn't give a flying fuck about this game past Inafune.
Either way Capcom did a terrible job.

So we have to thank Platinum for saving DMC perhaps. Wouldn't it be amazing if they could finally be given DMC 5 now. What a sweet, sweet justice that gonna be.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't even think that Revengeance had much to do with it, if anything God of War Ascension hurt it more since it has a bigger fanbase than Bayonetta, DMC, Ninja Gaiden, you name it. Still, it's more of the game's own shortcomings and overall blandness that killed it commercially if anything else.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 2, 2013)

this guy...




> new dante is dark, he acts the way he does cuz he's a teenager
> 
> look at dmc3 dante is a ninja turtle, then look at dmc1. no one changes that drastically.



unless you know, its been what, ten years? people change when they GROW THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 2, 2013)

I wonder what DmC 2 will be bout? Demons in politics maybe?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 2, 2013)

Velocity said:


> So DmC really did tank horribly. That can't be just bad press, either... A game in a multimillion-selling franchise isn't going to sell less than a fifth of its predecessor's sales just because people on the internet are annoyed at it. This barely outsold Enslaved and that was a brand new IP with basically no advertising whatsoever.



This speaks volumes on the gaming community as a whole that they where collectively able to speak with their wallets. 

DmC was at least going to reach DMC4 going by the almost unbelievable raving reviews everywhere (that Tameem seemed to know in advanced...) yet it barely gets over the half a mil mark if even. 

Looks like whining and complaining does get you everything, oh well I guess we'll have to deal with over the top fast paced action, old shitty dante and coherent and above average gameplay with a non-edgy story. Goddamn you haters, we really had something with DmC. I wanted to see Virgilia kill more babies.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't even think that Revengeance had much to do with it, if anything God of War Ascension hurt it more since it has a bigger fanbase than Bayonetta, DMC, Ninja Gaiden, you name it. Still, it's more of the game's own shortcomings and overall blandness that killed it commercially if anything else.


Nah man, Revengeance is a bigger culprit here. About 90% of all the comments on youtube/forums etc. that aren't discussing Donte's hair are literally "I'd rather save money for Revengeance". Even people who aren't hating the game and are generally neutral saying "This looks worse than Revengeance, I better save money for that". In fact a lot of apologists change their minds when they were directed towards it, since it has like 1% the publicity of this crap. PLAY THE MOST DISCUSSED DMC GAME EVER. Ugh.

If it weren't out in the media to be the positive example of the same genre right around the corner sheep would just flock to buy this, cause there's nothing else to play during "Fuck you, it's January".


----------



## Sesha (Feb 2, 2013)

Bomba May Cry

What site is that from?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Sesha said:


> Bomba May Cry
> 
> What site is that from?



vgchartz site.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry for double posting, but since this message is different from above i wanted to make it's own post:


Speaking of innovation. There is something DmC could have done that would be innovative. Allow players to record 30 seconds of gameplay.


You guys may say "Get a recorder", but hey TONS of people on Youtube upload DMC videos. So why not make a 30 second recorder in the game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]v6MUNOd0XkA[/YOUTUBE]
Always needs more posting


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 2, 2013)

Finished DMC3 and DMC1 ( that was one was fast. )

So I can say now that my order is.

DMC4 > DMC1 > DMC3 > DMC2 = DmC


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 2, 2013)

Funny thing is that we all know who Capcom will blame for the game's failure to gain any sales...

The fans. Even though Capcom went through the decision of making this shitty reboot to begin with, knowing full well that DMC was still at it's peak.


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2013)

I guess The second coming of DMC2 had to come sometime.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Finished DMC3 and DMC1 ( that was one was fast. )
> 
> So I can say now that my order is.
> 
> DMC4 > DMC1 > DMC3 > DMC2 = DmC




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]IfVu5ZQ9xNs[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]DFO6gxncfDg[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]cuBBXknA_-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]E7ojKjOR8u0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Nah man, Revengeance is a bigger culprit here. About 90% of all the comments on youtube/forums etc. that aren't discussing Donte's hair are literally "I'd rather save money for Revengeance". Even people who aren't hating the game and are generally neutral saying "This looks worse than Revengeance, I better save money for that". In fact a lot of apologists change their minds when they were directed towards it, since it has like 1% the publicity of this crap. PLAY THE MOST DISCUSSED DMC GAME EVER. Ugh.
> 
> If it weren't out in the media to be the positive example of the same genre right around the corner sheep would just flock to buy this, cause there's nothing else to play during "Fuck you, it's January".



I don't fully agree with you, although Revengeance's timetable did obviously affect DmC's performance but you know what? It doesn't fucking matter, DmC bombed and Revengeance will do better and check this shit out.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 2, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> Funny thing is that we all know who Capcom will blame for the game's failure to gain any sales...
> 
> The fans. Even though Capcom went through the decision of making this shitty reboot to begin with, knowing full well that DMC was still at it's peak.



i was just thinking about posting something like this this morning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qfDhmCtFFW8[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]O9xzbkB5fXw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]0QQ0YwRDXzA[/YOUTUBE]



If we can't have DMC5 just mod 4


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 2, 2013)

DmC is a major cultural artifact indeed. It united people to do something good for once.













Not buying it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 2, 2013)

So the game tanked?


----------



## Sesha (Feb 2, 2013)

^The series will probably be joining Breath of Fire, Dino Crisis and Onimusha in the Capcom vault.



WhiteWolf said:


> vgchartz site.



It'll be interesting to see the actual sales numbers.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

DmC forum starts crying over Raiden's presence:


post #39, Nero posts Raiden picture.

DmC blowers start crying.


ALSO YOUTUBE COMMENT (FUNNY):

* Soge King 3 hours ago*
_This comment has received too many negative votes_
i just finished it 10 minutes ago and its really a great game,i didnt know that this is the pre story from devil may cry where dante has still black hair so play the game and dont say its shitty u cock sucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

* LilT918 10 minutes ago*
The original Dante never had black hair "u cock sucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)".


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

Gino said:


> [YOUTUBE]E7ojKjOR8u0[/YOUTUBE]



Donte would last all of 5 secs against that many Dante's, before his butthole puckers and is slaughtered like the little piggy he is.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2013)

Sesha said:


> ^The series will probably be joining Breath of Fire, *Dino Crisis* and Onimusha in the Capcom vault.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting to see the actual sales numbers.



Don't remind me.

Still hurts.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

All of them hurt


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2013)

The World said:


> All of them hurt



I know.

I just really miss Dino Crisis.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

The first game makes the REmake look like a joke, it was that difficult and challenging.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 2, 2013)

Sesha said:


> ^The series will probably be joining Breath of Fire, Dino Crisis and Onimusha in the Capcom vault.



Megaman


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2013)

Fuck man, you just mentioned Breath of Fire and Dino Crisis. 

Fucking Crapcom are really being run by idiots. I really miss those 2 games..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]U4q9U6RJKOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2013)

So no onimusha remake? Better to leave it in my memories


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Duke is a parody, much like how Bayonetta shouldn't offend the role of women because she's a parody. Dante on the other hand comes across as serious and as such, should be viewed seriously.



Yeah I get you on that, Donte is a much deeper and human character.:quotingEgoraptor


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 3, 2013)

Dino Crisis western remake. The story is Shakespearean


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm playing DMC2 right now, I'm fighting choppers and tanks


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm playing DMC2 right now, I'm fighting choppers and tanks



Yeah, it's....it's not good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 3, 2013)

can someone PLEASE

just register on the dmc forum and bait with this thread?

invite them over

Let's welcome chaos


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> can someone PLEASE
> 
> just register on the dmc forum and bait with this thread?
> 
> ...


Don't, we'll all get banned.

And talking to those members of DevilMayCry.org is like talking to a wall. 
You tell them "Your being ripped off", they say "So what?".

You tell them "Your being ass fucked by Capcom with less content", they say "So what?".


p.s It's not chaos your welcoming it is stupidity.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 3, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> can someone PLEASE
> 
> just register on the dmc forum and bait with this thread?
> 
> ...


What for? They lost, the game flopped harder than anything in recent memory.
Their existence is completely irrelevant now, even for a joke.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 3, 2013)

I miss dino crisis one. Finna get it on my emulator now i am reminded bout it.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> can someone PLEASE
> 
> just register on the dmc forum and bait with this thread?
> 
> ...



Only a coward continues to beat a man who knows he has lost.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Only a coward continues to beat a man who knows he has lost.



But what if they don't know they've lost?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh they know alright, they have a whole thread about sales.

Their butthurt is enormous and their tears are delicious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm curious to reading Capcom's official statement about DmC and if it's gonna be any indicative of how they'll handle the franchise from now on.

As in, if they're going to scrap it or going back to the classic series. All I know is that Itsuno is done with Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen and he's gonna work on another game. If that's Dragon's Dogma 2 or DMC 5, that remains to be seen.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Tameem making more void statements.



If you can't bother reading the description of the video, here is TDLR:
Tameem says he doesn't about DmC sales in a situation where he gets paid X amount independt of DmC's sales.

Basically painting himself as a "I don't care about money, i am into making games". Which is partially true, but he definetly does care about sales. In this situation he doesn't have to though for reasons i mentioned above.

His void(has no value) statement can be compared to this analogy:
You use "automatic" mode on DMC 4 and use it to beat DMD mode. And then you say "I beat DMD mode dude".
Reality: You didn't. The game beat it for you. All you did was press triangle all the way.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 3, 2013)

We all know whats gonna happen. The DAY Rising or Ascension comes out (whichever first) this thread gonna die out harder and faster than a Capcom reboot given a god complex idiot.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 3, 2013)

beating DMD felt rewarding in dmc 3 and 4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9Q0Jbq0qLMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 3, 2013)

vergilmobile XD


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9Q0Jbq0qLMI[/YOUTUBE]



"Does the squirrel have to be desecatted or the semen" lol.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

So...you think you've seen all the bugs? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alwUQ0mKB4Y[/YOUTUBE]

think again.


EDIT:
Raiden and Dante
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HniNel0VWlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 3, 2013)

i hope tameem goes out of buisness/is fired.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i hope tameem goes out of buisness/is fired.


That's overdoing it. Hope that Enslaved and Heavenly sword is rebooted , within 2 years. First Enslaved, then Heavenly sword.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 3, 2013)

Let's have platinum games reboot heavenly sword
make nariko over the top sexy and bad ass and flirty and hit on that crazy girl
make it 60 FPS
make it have good fluent combat with no input lag
an epic story
cool boss battles
and lesbian action between nariko and that crazy bitch

89/100


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 3, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Let's have platinum games reboot heavenly sword
> make nariko over the top sexy and bad ass and flirty and hit on that crazy girl
> make it 60 FPS
> make it have good fluent combat with no input lag
> ...



Day 1 purchase. O.-


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

I totally want to see Tameem reboot God of War and set it in modern day New York with Kratos being a paper pusher turned killing machine.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I totally want to see Tameem reboot God of War and set it in modern day New York with Kratos being a paper pusher turned killing machine.



I'd pay to see that, GoW: God of War!
Kratos telling the evil boss Aeries, fuck you. Athena making Kratos weapons out of squirrel semen, at the End, the Gods have awaken, through social media!
Kratos more edgy and in your face, b/c surely people would laugh at him if he went into a club dressed like that. Instead of Chains, give him Machetes, smokes, and more tittays, and some Michael Bay Xplosions!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Let's have platinum games reboot heavenly sword
> make nariko over the top sexy and bad ass and flirty and hit on that crazy girl
> make it 60 FPS
> make it have good fluent combat with no input lag
> ...


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Hollow Prince said:


> I'd pay to see that, GoW: God of War!
> Kratos telling the evil boss Aeries, fuck you. Athena making Kratos weapons out of squirrel semen, at the End, the Gods have awaken, through social media!
> Kratos more edgy and in your face, b/c surely people would laugh at him if he went into a club dressed like that. Instead of Chains, give him Machetes, smokes, and more tittays, and some Michael Bay Xplosions!



He only did it because he wanted a fucking raise. Fuck Aries.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

. Why? Oh my sides. All these posts. 
Might as well add an RE reboot story by tameem.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's one DJ Hunter. Donte can't keep up, that's why he died.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

And this is still optimistic, really. Anyway, the reboot is officially dead, even if it hits their prediction, it's not gonna be even half of what DMC 4 made. Fuck, it's not even gonna be what DMC 3 originally made and it was the least successful DMC game, initially.


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And this is still optimistic, really. Anyway, the reboot is officially dead, even if it hits their prediction, it's not gonna be even half of what DMC 4 made. Fuck, it's not even gonna be what DMC 3 originally made and it was the least successful DMC game, initially.



Feels good to be right eh lads?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And this is still optimistic, really. Anyway, the reboot is officially dead, even if it hits their prediction, it's not gonna be even half of what DMC 4 made. Fuck, it's not even gonna be what DMC 3 originally made and it was the least successful DMC game, initially.


Shame they haven't mentioned original 5 million expectations.

The bad part is, it can also mean that DMC is officially dead. If Capcom gonna assume that the game didn't sell because nobody wants DMC anymore, not because it was a terrible piss-poor made crap.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 4, 2013)

Capcoms forecast (RE5 outsold RE6)

- Resident Evil 6: 4.8 million (up from 4.5 million initial shipment -- New RE6 Forecast: 5 million)

Capcom: "the flagship title "Resident Evil 6" (for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360), despite recording brisk sales when it debuted, subsequently lost its momentum, resulting in the failure to achieve planned sales and fulfill its role as a driver of sales expansion."

- Resident Evil 5: 6 million (up from 5.9 million)

- DMC: Devil May Cry forecast: 1.2 million units

- Dragon's Dogma: 1.3 million (up from 1.2 million)

- Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for Wii U and 3DS (budget) were also very successful.

- Resident Evil 5 Pachinko Slot Machine in Japan: 35,000 units sold

- Operation Raccoon City sold an extra 650,000 units in North America and Europe in FY2012.




Man, them DmC forecasts keep getting smaller and smaller, and numbers everywhere suggest they won't even hit THAT. It's good to see gamers voicing with their wallets rather than take it from behind as usual and hopefully will force Capcom to revise what they've been doing wrong (ie making games for the sake of quarterly profits and invesors rather than making them for gamers).

I wonder how much they spent on DmC overall with enlisting Ninja Theory, the marketing and all that other nonsense.

One thing I'm glad about is Dragons Dogma which outsold forecasts (granted by a few sales) but proved that originality and freshness and not trying to be like everyone else pays off. It won't make you call of Duty money but chasing after that is a pipe dream and your sales will slowly dwindle and your fanbase will turn bitter. Of course if I recall the original forecast is 1.5 mil but it may just reach that with Dark Arisen.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm just excited for Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen and the inevitable Dragon's Dogma 2.  Either make good new IPs or don't ruin your established ones, Capcom; it's not that hard.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 4, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm just excited for Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen and the inevitable Dragon's Dogma 2.  Either make good new IPs or don't ruin your established ones, Capcom; it's not that hard.



Being a huge Capcom hating troll that I am for me to list Dragons Dogma as my personal GotY was an achievement. The only game that even comes close to the mindless fun I had was Bayonetta and I don't think I ever replayed a game so many times. I haven't played the game since the patch since I usually sell games to buy new ones (thank god those days are over) and will gladly purchase Dark Arisen brand spanking new when it comes. 

Capcom took a risk and payed off, it even makes me want to get Monster Hunter (never played the series but everyone says that it's basically Dragons Dogma: Super hardcore edition....enticing).


----------



## Rashman (Feb 4, 2013)

Have you all seen that? 

I hope capcom realizes it is never wise to shit on your customers/fans


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2013)

The comments and the article are just... blaaargh


----------



## Kishido (Feb 4, 2013)

Bomba confirmed, even if I like the game.

Still I have the worries that the consequence will be, that there will ANY game for a long long time ala MegaMan

If they do DMC5, not everyone will be pleased once again

Nero once again the main spot... Dante should be the main.
Nero just a side kick... Noooo to less Nero and still unanswered questions about his whole life
No Vergil... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Dante once again with a completely different personality like in all games... I love him


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Shame they haven't mentioned original 5 million expectations.
> 
> The bad part is, it can also mean that DMC is officially dead. If Capcom gonna assume that the game didn't sell because nobody wants DMC anymore, not because it was a terrible piss-poor made crap.



I really can't see how they would think that. They have their own internal engine, they still have the developers who made the franchise bigger, they have the fanbase which is growing outside its niche, thus they have guaranteed money.

I'll be really fucking surprised if they kill DMC off. People keep using Megaman as a reference that Capcom wants to *kill* every franchise they have but the simple truth is that Megaman stopped being a true money maker for them years ago, especially fucking Legends, which has a really small cult following.

It's a terrible example, really. DMC only got bigger.

Also, the delusion here is fucking precious.



It was all a parody, guys really.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Bwahahaha

JOKE ON FANS. WE WERE ACTUALLY TROLLING ALL ALONG.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 4, 2013)

I have seen some delusional DmC fans on the internet blaming the international economical crisis for the low sales.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I have seen some delusional DmC fans on the internet blaming the international economical crisis for the low sales.



Didn't you know? We're in recession!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

That crisis must be affecting solely DmC then, cause everything else is selling just fine.

How many million copies animal crossing sold again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> How many million copies animal crossing sold again.



Too fucking much.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 4, 2013)

> Ffordesoon • 5 days ago −
> What.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the new game, and I even enjoy the cutscenes in all their well-acted stupidity, but they are pretty much objectively not good from a writing perspective.
> ...



That shit just made my day.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Why would you like something that you know is terribad


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 4, 2013)

capcom just admit you were wrong, stop making a fool of yourselves.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 4, 2013)

Platinum should earn a lot of money with Rising and maybe as birthday present they will buy the rights of DMC for Kamiya 

And maybe, after the still legendary DMC1, I can see a true DMC2 and so on with Kamiya's version of HIS Dante and HIS game.

While I love 3 and 4 for it's awesome gameplay... I still somehow miss the DMC1 Dante... Everything was just perfect with him, the setting and everything... I don't think Kamiya wanted to make him that over the top as in DMC3 and 4.

And bring back my lovely Alastor and Ifrit...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

Uncle Dante is best Dante so I don't really care about what Kamiya wanted for him.

Not fair but he has Bayonetta now. So it's all good.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

DmC was as subtle as my dick.

"Your Dante, I am Vergil, Two parents, Angel and Demon. Had two Twin sons, Dante and Vergil, We are nephilim. Only one to kill the demon king"
"My Mother?"

Or how about the best of it all:
"He's talking about you. Humans. "
No shit sherlock holmes.


And now in the destructoid(crap site) they want to EXPLAIN the story? I thought that was the game's job?


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

New game may be bout sparda himself...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

Nah, gimme Dante over any other bozo. The only exception would be Vergil. I don't even give a shit, revive the guy with whatever bullshit Capcom can think of and let us play with him as a full customizable main character.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Too fucking much.



That's because animal crossing isn't a game, its a life simulator


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

I would not mind sparda bonus story. Probably just six missions to tell us a lil more on dante/vergil history. Thats just me though


----------



## Velocity (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, gimme Dante over any other bozo. The only exception would be Vergil. I don't even give a shit, revive the guy with whatever bullshit Capcom can think of and let us play with him as a full customizable main character.



Y'know what they should do? They should do this...

They should have Sparda's seal weakening, the demonic activity for the last couple of decades having stressed it so much that it's actually cracking in places - these cracks being _visible_ in the sky itself.

Have Dante start the game rather sullen, just like he was during Devil May Cry 2. A bit more talkative, but still evidently disturbed by something. Have Dante stumble across Vergil, who is wearing nothing but rags and looks like total shit. Have Vergil explain the weakened seal and that he was imprisoned and tortured for leading a rebellion against Mundus within the Demon World itself.

So Vergil escaped, and he wants Yamato and his amulet back. As he explains, the amulets he and Dante have were actually left to them by Sparda so that they could reapply the seal between the Human World and the Demon World. And he wants his sword back because, well, it's his... So Dante and Vergil travel to Fortuna City to pick it up, only to find everyone is dead. Scattered corpses everywhere... Pushing through the demons attracted by all that death and decay, Dante and Vergil find Nero's arm pinned to a wall with Yamato. Just his arm, mind. Where the rest of him is is unknown.

But there are a couple of Demon Knights, white haired and wearing regal clothes, who proclaim that they are fulfilling Mundus's wish and extinguishing all those with blood ties to Sparda so that the seal cannot be applied a second time. Apparently there are lots of these Demon Knights, the order Sparda himself was once a part of, and they're all in the Human World now making the place more suitable for their master's arrival.

So what's the goal of the game? Hunt down each of the Demon Knights and kill them all, just because, then reapply the seal that Sparda had left. Maybe even throw in something to do with these Demon Knights and what happened to Eva - if only because the chance of seeing Dante and Vergil tear apart the man who killed their mother would be too awesome to pass up. Plus it would give you room to fill out the backstory, involving Sparda himself a lot more.

Maybe even allow Co-Op... If there's two players, Vergil takes part in the levels as well. If there's only one, Vergil is only in the cutscenes between levels. Throw in a side mission system, since Dante does run a business after all, and have at least Bayonetta and Sparda as secret bosses unlocked through them and you should pretty much nail it...


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Y'know what they should do? They should do this...
> 
> They should have Sparda's seal weakening, the demonic activity for the last couple of decades having stressed it so much that it's actually cracking in places - these cracks being _visible_ in the sky itself.
> 
> ...



all the rep in the world would not do this post justice. Awesome


----------



## Velocity (Feb 4, 2013)

It wouldn't be that hard to build a Devil May Cry game with a superior story to that in DmC and then add awesome gameplay on top of it. Everyone says they should really get PlatinumGames to do it, but they wouldn't even really need those guys - get the people working on Dragon's Dogma on it, instead, and just have them and whoever is writing the story to collaborate on settings. Have the story-progressing cutscenes take place between levels rather than during them and simply go all out on both sides.

The first four Devil May Cry games may not have been as Shakespearean as Tameem's work, but they had plenty of lore that could be worked with and a game such as the one I described could set up many future games simply by ending with Vergil choosing to remain on the other side of the seal.

Suddenly you've got Dante in the Human World hunting down the demons that snuck through the cracks before they were closed and Vergil in the Demon World going from demon kingdom to demon kingdom (presumably a lot of different demons would have taken chunks of Mundus's land after his defeat at the end of the game) taking down each new "King" and taking over their land.

Now you can alternate between Dante games and Vergil games and even crossovers with dimension-hopping and shit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 4, 2013)

They could also continue from DMC2 ending and have Dante engaging in some serious ass kicking in the demon world.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Devil May Cry 5: Cry Harder


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 4, 2013)

of all the looks of dante i like best, its 2's.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Capcom ought to take on this idea. Too bad no capcom worker is in the thread


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2013)

Well his look in 4 is better.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

I like all 4 games looks. Why do you have to choose.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

@velocity,do we still get bonus mission's to play as sparda in prequel kind of setting?..in your version of dmc5.


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2013)

I like his design in 2nd DMC the most, the gameplay just made it depressing.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Bayo & Dante game > DMC games.
Here is why:
1) DMC is dead. Capcom didnt want Dante they rebooted him and took a crap on him.
And if Capcom had anything good to do for DMC they wouldnt have rebooted or let the storyline of DMC become so inconsistent.


2) Bayo and Dante game would focus on Dante's mother. According to Bayo easter egg Eva was a witch.


So i would like to see such game. It would also give more insight on Sparda im sure.
But it would be good only if Hideki Kamiya makes the game, as we know he had ideas for DMC.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

If Capcom wanted to remake DMC, they should have just remake DMC2 and themselves. That way we could have all the good stuff from 2 intact, plus all the negative stuff fixed.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Does any of the games show sparda in it? I dont recall 3 & 4 showing him in any format. Except statue in mission 1 of dmc 4.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Devil May Cry 5: Cry Harder



or

It's a Good Day to Cry

Live Free, Cry Hard


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Does any of the games show sparda in it? I dont recall 3 & 4 showing him in any format. Except statue in mission 1 of dmc 4.



We see Sparda is DMC1 intro


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nah, gimme Dante over any other bozo. The only exception would be Vergil. I don't even give a shit, revive the guy with whatever bullshit Capcom can think of and let us play with him as a full customizable main character.



In DMC5 you play as Vergil as he fights his way through the Demon World to Mundus. Only to lose and become Nelo Angelo. Of course there's the super secret ending you can get if you actually beat the scripted battle you're supposed to lose by actually defeating Mundas. Maybe it'd have to do with Vergil becoming king and getting lots of bitches.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 4, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> @velocity,do we still get bonus mission's to play as sparda in prequel kind of setting?..in your version of dmc5.



Nothing would stop sub-plots like that. The mission with the Bayonetta boss fight could, as an example, involve Dante/Vergil being paid to hunt a witch - but they would have to complete other missions involved with her first. The Sparda side missions could involve Dante/Vergil reliving Sparda's memories in order to track him down, sort of like Assassin's Creed but less automated. There could even be side missions that unlock playable characters (imagine playing as Beyonetta, Lady, Trish, one-armed Nero or Sparda in the main game, each with their own unique movesets) or optional Devil Arms for characters to use, rather than simply giving Red Souls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> We see Sparda is DMC1 intro


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Cool. I only played 3 and 4. So far just his pictures i seen. Still cant get my hands on 1. Urgh


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> In 3, Arkham turns to Sparda for awhile after picking up Force Edge, then his power goes haywire and he turns into jello-demon.


Wasn't he like a Jester-Sparda form? I always had that impression anyway


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 4, 2013)

I got DMC, it was at a GS for like 5 bucks. First DMC ever, and its still pretty damn good, I just kinda suck with the controls after all this time. Damn O being sword and /\ being dodge throws me off.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I just got the HD collection in the mail.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2013)

hey, just came in here to check, is DMC worse than devil may cry 2?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2013)

Well gave the game a try.

Still don't get why all the hate except maybe dante having different hair style giving them an irrational hate.  Is it the best DMC no is it the worst no that is still DMC2.  Will it win awards for story telling, hell no but anyone who thinks any DMC had good-great story is deluding themselves.

The Framerate issue is a non starter considering how hard it is for human eyes to see over a certain number anyway.  The music is up there with 3 though maybe a little below.

I'd give it about 75% rating.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> hey, just came in here to check, is DMC worse than devil may cry 2?



At least DMC2 was dante.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Nothing would stop sub-plots like that. The mission with the Bayonetta boss fight could, as an example, involve Dante/Vergil being paid to hunt a witch - but they would have to complete other missions involved with her first. The Sparda side missions could involve Dante/Vergil reliving Sparda's memories in order to track him down, sort of like Assassin's Creed but less automated. There could even be side missions that unlock playable characters (imagine playing as Beyonetta, Lady, Trish, one-armed Nero or Sparda in the main game, each with their own unique movesets) or optional Devil Arms for characters to use, rather than simply giving Red Souls.



i can visualize this. I imagine me playing this over and over again. This has the usual over the top action i suppose. 
This experience is better than dmc 4 experience i suppose. *troll face*


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> At least DMC2 was dante.



id take shithead over a weeaboos wet dream anyday, so


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> id take shithead over a weeaboos wet dream anyday, so



I don't really get that as Dante never came off as emo to me even in DMC2. That game was bad for many other reasons than Dante's supposed emoness. Because I'm sorry being able to shoot down a fucking helicopter with pistols is bullshit. Much less taking out a tank by spamming stinger.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

> Well gave the game a try.
> 
> Still don't get why all the hate except maybe dante having different hair style giving them an irrational hate. Is it the best DMC no is it the worst no that is still DMC2. Will it win awards for story telling, hell no but anyone who thinks any DMC had good-great story is deluding themselves.
> 
> ...



Wow, every fucking stupid excuse for this game by the book.

- DMC games never had a great story, thus any retarded shit now will pas excuse. Check.
DMC games had a great story. It was *simple*. See the difference? Simple =/= amateur retarded DmC shit. Anyone who thinks otherwise is an idiot. Confirmed for never playing through the series.

- DMC 2 was still worse excuse. Check.
No it wasn't, even DMC 2 is light years ahead. Confirmed for never playing DMC 2.

- 30 frames is not an issue excuse. Check.
It is, get the fuck out of here. Confirmed for never playing through the series.

- Something from DmC is as good as something from DMC3 excuse. Check.

Confirmed for never playing through the series.

I'd give your review 90/100 rating. With overall verdict


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Well gave the game a try.
> 
> Still don't get why all the hate except maybe dante having different hair style giving them an irrational hate.  Is it the best DMC no is it the worst no that is still DMC2.  Will it win awards for story telling, hell no but anyone who thinks any DMC had good-great story is deluding themselves.
> 
> ...



i beg your pardon good sir. But may i ask a question. Based on this,your rating system,what game has scored 95% in your books? Forgive me if i sound like a troll but i am not trolling you at all.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2013)

He even used the hair excuse...


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh and by the way the lack of a lock on feature people mention. While I like having a lock on feature it's still a pain in the ass. Such as once again in DMC2 when you're trying to fight Arius part 2 on DMD mode only for it to be hard as fuck because your stupid lock on feature keeps targeting his secretaries, and they're practically immortal and twice as fast as Dante so trying to knock them on their back and gain distance means nothing.

That fight seriously almost made me ragequit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He even used the hair excuse...


That and music part make me confident he's just trolling here 
I can imagine being a gullible idiot enough for all other points, but saying that music is a good as DMC 3, and adding "maybe slightly below" for "credibility" is way too obvious.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2013)

hati, why is DMC a badder bad than devil may cry 2 bad.
go in detail.
and no reaction images.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Nemesis and Hatif, you both can listen to eachother. You have good points both. Especially Hatif though.

By this i mean Nemesis gave the game 75%, which i think is a really fair and fitting score for DmC. AngryJoe gave it 7, and said that 7 is a "great".

But 7 for DmC is like 5. Believe me.
Lots of money involved.
Lots marketing.
Made in year 2013. 
A team of 90 ninja theory employee and 10 Capcom (capcom helped withgameplay).


But DMCs story wasnt meant to be a "look at this story it deserves a oscar". DMC story had one thing that described it very well: IT DIDNT TAKE ITSELF SERIOUSLY.


DmC however does. And brags to gamers "Look at my story, so serious and so deep".

Instead of playing and viewing story of DmC here is what i do:
1) Play DMC1,  3 or DMC 4 = good gameplay
2) Watch V for Vendetta 
3) Watch They Live

I mean seriously DmC is just a version of DMC story mixed with V for Vendetta and They Live.


Also i prefer 60 FPS over 30 fps. And also with lower fps the picture quality becomes blurry in motion.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 4, 2013)

at least dmc2 introduced a few moves like rainstorm, double time, a few moves with the shot gun that would later carry on to the gunslinger style, wall run ala trickster style, a few sword moves that would later be in swordmaster, wasn't the director of 2 the same one from 3 and 4 i believe so. so you could say he learned from his mistake. or he just got a better team.

2 had promise, but 3 is still my favorite. if there was style switching from 4, it would be perfect.

DMC story is really like those action movies you only see for the...action scenes.


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2013)

It was so many ways capcom could have went with the DMC story it's ridiculous. 




Nemesis said:


> Well gave the game a try.
> 
> Still don't get why all the hate except maybe dante having different hair style giving them an irrational hate.  Is it the best DMC no is it the worst no that is still DMC2.  Will it win awards for story telling, hell no but anyone who thinks any DMC had good-great story is deluding themselves.
> 
> ...



Same shit different poster nobody feels like explaining the reason for the hate 1000 times.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

> go in detail.


pfff hahahahaha. I sorry, at what point I made an impression that I give a flying fuck about your existence to explain or "go in detail" about something?



> and no reaction images.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> That and music part make me confident he's just trolling here
> I can imagine being a gullible idiot enough for all other points, but saying that music is a good as DMC 3, and adding "maybe slightly below" for "credibility" is way too obvious.



I've listened to some of DmC's soundtrack and none of it is even close to being as great as this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADaaTOIatEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 4, 2013)

DMC1 was easy.

Died less than in DMC4 and 3


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Dominic Mathews of Ninja theory said that DmC is played by intelligent adults.

Tell me is wub wub  and noisa the type of music that educated people listen to or teens? Really - i want to know. Anyone?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Dominic Mathews of Ninja theory said that DmC is played by intelligent adults.
> 
> Tell me is wub wub  and noisa the type of music that educated people listen to or teens? Really - i want to know. Anyone?



Oh yes. I have a smashing time putting on my top hat and monocle. Drinking a fine beverage of tea or something of alcoholic nature. Then having an intelligent debate over War and Peace with my mates as we sit around playing DmC. Such sophistication cannot be measured by human means.


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> *Dominic Mathews of Ninja theory said that DmC is played by intelligent adults.*
> 
> Tell me is wub wub  and noisa the type of music that educated people listen to or teens? Really - i want to know. Anyone?



Dat Feel of Bullshit.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Also, does intelligent and sophisticated adults discuss "Fuck You" over a cup of tea?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Also, does intelligent and sophisticated adults discuss "Fuck You" over a cup of tea?



Of course we do. We discuss fuck you while saying fuck you. It's like how we discuss yo mama while dissing yo mama.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2013)

SHAKESPEAREAN!!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2013)

Im your prom date, you ugly sack of shit!

Fuck you

No, Fuck you 

FUUUUUUUCKKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Vault said:


> Im your prom date, you ugly sack of shit!
> 
> Fuck you
> 
> ...



That is the sign of true love right there.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Dominic Mathews of Ninja theory said that DmC is played by intelligent adults.
> 
> Tell me is wub wub  and noisa the type of music that educated people listen to or teens? Really - i want to know. Anyone?



They must've been GENUINE adults.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Dominic Mathews of Ninja theory said that DmC is played by intelligent adults.
> 
> Tell me is wub wub  and noisa the type of music that educated people listen to or teens? Really - i want to know. Anyone?



Intelligent people seem to have tastes i can't possible ever hope to understand.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYxjSEjoxqs[/YOUTUBE]

Jesus Christ. You can also destroy bosses in DMC4 but the mechanics are much more complex than fucking spam the grenade launcher and devil trigger for retarded damage. And then there's this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QVH_rAKvzw[/YOUTUBE]

This makes you more invincible than Kratos' God mode. Jesus.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 4, 2013)

> Dante: Hark! Though must be the final component of the bilious villainy!"
> 
> Poison:Who art though
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bSgQzIs3Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Feb 4, 2013)

Gino said:


> Dat Feel of Bullshit.



DmC may be wubwub bullshit but it has the _feeeeel _of intelligence. 

FEEELS FOR EVERYBODY!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 4, 2013)

anyone here seen the end credits?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone who've done a bit of research on Ninja theory would know that Ninja theory PROBABLY ripped Mundus design off Cronos from God of War 2.

Here is why:
We know that Ninja theory ripped off ideas from God of war for Heavenly sword. It's basically a God of War but female version. Like Bayonetta and Devil May Cry.
There is even a easter egg that is Kratos armour and swords in Heavenly sword.


Now on to Mundus-Cronos rip off:
Both are big = sure thats not enuff for rip off.
In Cronos boss fight Kratos hits his eyes:


And Cronos says "Dam mortal you will suffer when my sight returns".


In Mundus fight Dino says to Vino "His eyes, that's what was his spawns weakness".


Cronos and Mundus both have a "blowing" (wind like) attack with their mouth. And both have a "slam your hand on ground" attack. Not saying it's a 90% rip off. But one can't stop noticing how the two bosses have in common.


I really wouldn't be surprised if Mundus design and fight attack has been taken from Cronos boss fight.
Also notice how Mundus says "You don't fuck with a god", and Cronos is in a god category (very powerful titan).


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> i beg your pardon good sir. But may i ask a question. Based on this,your rating system,what game has scored 95% in your books? Forgive me if i sound like a troll but i am not trolling you at all.




Well overall i would give when out DMC 3 a high 80s (maybe 88/89) but maybe a MGS 3 or Skyrim.  I rate games myself on personal taste.  But there is absolutely no way i can rate the new DMC as low as what i have seen some people with 0-5 because I have actually played some really bad to unplayable games.

And that doesn't include my hatred for games on the xbox kinetic but there are games out there that are just unplayable and broken that they deserve the 0s and 1s (or 0%-10%)



> Nemesis and Hatif, you both can listen to eachother. You have good points both. Especially Hatif though.



would like to see his points if it wasn't just insult anyone that seems to give even a semi half decent view of the new DMC.  But an actual post (hell just link it i'd read it thoroughly).  And tbh I have finished DMC 1 and 2 on Dante must die mode and 3 and 4 on Heaven and hell.  1, 3 and 4 are superior games to DmC but DmC to me is better than 2


----------



## Krypton (Feb 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Wasn't he like a Jester-Sparda form? I always had that impression anyway



Sparda actually has three forms.

His human form that you wears as a skin, his regular demonic form that Arkham turned too, then there's his final Dragon hybrid form that Dante turns too in 1 in his fight against Mundus.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Nemesis let me reply to you on behalf of Hatif. Execuse him, he's just a bit tired of seeing people praise DmC like it's best game of 2013.

I will take stand point in your post:


Nemesis said:


> Well gave the game a try.
> 
> Still don't get why all the hate except maybe dante having different hair style giving them an irrational hate.  Is it the best DMC no is it the worst no that is still DMC2.  Will it win awards for story telling, hell no but anyone who thinks any DMC had good-great story is deluding themselves.
> 
> ...


First let me say, you impling Dante's hair is reason people are hating DmC, as you called it "irrational hate", is pretty insulting. That's what corrupt game sites have been doing for a big while.
DmC has many flaws, a very transparent aspect of it are bugs. Go to Youtube search "DmC Bug glitch" and observe the tons of videos with bugs.

And that is only ONE aspect of DmC's flaws.



*Now let's take the DMC 2 vs DmC discussion:*
Devil May Cry 2 was released in 2003, DmC released 10 years later.

DMC 2 didn't have a AAA status, if you don't know what AAA status is:
Basically a game with huge marketing, money and resources (employees).

And MORE IMPORTANTLY the superb gameplay that people praise DMC series for happened in 2006 (DMC 3).
So DMC 2 had the task to evolve (make better) the gameplay of DMC 1. It failed. DmC project didn't do anything differently. IT didn't evolve the combat of DMC. Infact it's a step down from the good gameplay of DMC 3 and 4.
You may argument "But DmC gameplay is much better than DMC 2", and i agree.

But remember, DmC had access to a gameplay that was already defined/layed out/established = DMC 3/4 gameplay. And the gameplay of those game are MUCH better than DMC 1s.
DMC 2 had only DMC 1 as foundation for gameplay.
DmC had all the DMC games as foundation.
And then there is the huge time gap. Comparing a game in 2003 with one in 2013.

*frame rate*
Frame rate makes the game running smoother. And according to a tool that displays how frame rate works, higher fps also means more clear picture.
Where as low fps gives blurry looking pictures when in motion.

Either way, why not have more smooth gameplay over less? According to Ninja theory it's more important to have beautiful enviroments than have smooth gameplay.
I say : FUCK THAT.

*DMC story*
DMC games didn't have focus on story. But even without trying DMC 1 story was pretty good. Will it win a award? No, but some scenes of DMC 1 are pretty good:

Griffon (Bird demon) cutscene:


Nelo Angelo ( Vergil controlled by Mundus) defeated:


Trish's fails to kill Dante, Dante saves her from a rock crushing her:


Here we see Dante in DMC 3 sad that his brother is in demon realm (dangerous place - he died):






DMC story is about reading between lines. It's very subtle story. And for a game that has focus on gameplay IT MUST BE. Personally i LOVE subtle stories. Because then it allows me to read between lines.


AND A FUN FACT:
DmC story has TAKEN TONS of stuff from DMC stories.
Dont make me show you that


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Nemesis let me reply to you on behalf of Hatif. Execuse him, he's just a bit tired of seeing people praise DmC like it's best game of 2013.
> .



And then it actually won game of the year.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Also another fun fact: 
I may be wrong so if i am tell me. This is just my interpretation.

The whole "Devil May Cry" is based on Dante's line "Trish, Devils never cry" refering to Devils are not like humans. They dont cry over others.
But they may cry because Dante will kill them all because of what they did to his mother and brother.

In DMC 3 Lady also asks "Are you crying?" after Vergil confrotation was over (Vergil choose to stay in demon realm). 
Dante replied "Devils dont cry" refering to him being a Devil and thus is not crying, but that was actually him saying "I dont cry" to act tough.



And the point of this?
Capcom rejected this character who defined the "Devil May Cry" title, and Ninja theory disrespected him.


Huuurah!


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Also another fun fact:
> I may be wrong so if i am tell me. This is just my interpretation.
> 
> The whole "Devil May Cry" is based on Dante's line "Trish, Devils never cry" refering to Devils are not like humans. They dont cry over others.
> ...



I think the point is that devils never cry because they have nothing important to them, and lack a human side to them. Whereas a devil who can cry because of the people or things that mean something to them is proof that they are more human than monster.

If you look at Vergil he was someone who never cried outwardly. Instead he chose to embrace the devil inside him and became the monster Nelo Angelo because of it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I think the point is that devils never cry because they have nothing important to them, and lack a human side to them. Whereas a devil who can cry because of the people or things that mean something to them is proof that they are more human than monster.
> 
> If you look at Vergil he was someone who never cried outwardly. Instead he chose to embrace the devil inside him and became the monster Nelo Angelo because of it.


Your right about first pharagraph. The second one your wrong.

The reason Vergil never cried or was cold all the time is ACCORDING TO many fans because he wasn't strong enough to protect his mother. Vergil tells Dante "Might controlls everything, without it you can't protect anything let alone yourself".

And despite Vergil goal to seek out power even if it's wrong, he didn't back stab Dante. He didn't try to kill Dante.
Only when Dante was in his way did he act. 
But Dante in DMC 1 and in DMC 3 had INSANE....REALLY INSANE regeneration.

So when Vergil stabbing Dante a second time to ensure he didnt get back doesnt really make Vergil evil. He is Dante's brother, he probably knows that Dante has high regeneration or because he himself also has it.


Nelo Angelo isn't Vergil  embracing the devil inside of him. Remember Sparda is a demon who saved the man kind. And Vergil was his son.
But what makes you wrong is that Nelo Angelo isn't Vergil himself, but Vergil being controlled by Mundus.
If you want another sign of Mundus controlling Vergil, the surge of electricity that Mundus uses to kill Griffon after he fails, is one that is used to transport Vergil away from Dante after he was defeated first time.

Also here you see Mundus OBBVIOUSLY doing everything he can do subdue Vergil's emotional state which was caused by him seeing Dante's amulet, a amulet given to Dante by his mother. Vergil was also given one:


That's also a great example of DMC story.
Very subtle. You'd have to know the story to understand it well.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Where did he stab him a second time? Are you referring to Yamato slicing his hands?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Your right about first pharagraph. The second one your wrong.
> 
> The reason Vergil never cried or was cold all the time is ACCORDING TO many fans because he wasn't strong enough to protect his mother. Vergil tells Dante "Might controlls everything, without it you can't protect anything let alone yourself".
> 
> ...



Well I wasn't saying Vergil didn't cry on the inside because he couldn't protect his mother but DMC3 only proves that Vergil no longer cared about humanity as having the power of a devil was all that mattered to him no matter what the cost. In a way what makes Dante and Vergil different is that Dante was able to retain his humanity while Vergil lost it all. Even before his transformation into Nelo Angelo. It's why he called Arkham weak for not being willing to kill Lady when he could have.

That was the point I was making. Not that he was crying in his own way but he chose to rid himself of such things. He chose torid himself of his humanity thinking that true power would be his if he could be a devil just like his father. I think this also leads to why he questions Dante as to why doesn't he care about Sparda's power.. Yes Vergil was far more affected by his mothers death but can you really say that he was even remotely human anymore in DMC3? I can't honestly see it. heck that's why many people think there's no way Nero could be Vergil's kid since that would mean he mated with a human and there's a belief that Vergil would never dirty himself by being with a mere human.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

This man white wolf,i like him.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2013)

These kids need to just stfu. It's a good game.

Nowhere near as technical gameplay wise to prior entries. Closer to God of War in how loose it is. But they make up for it in how you approach the variety of enemies. and then the enemy waves add another dynamic to the equation considering. 
Admittedly after getting used to shit, learning the counters, and the gimmicks, its easy as hell. But its a fun ride. I just wish I could taunt and shit. and where's my teleports? and hopping on an enemy's body and spinning on it like a skateboard.


The platforming is better than past entries and action sequences are more integrated into the gameplay.

I really like the art direction of the game and their take on the universe. 

Get da stick out ya ass and admit its a good game tho. I can picture a second installment being veeery good though. If they are able to make that jump in frame rate it'd be gorgeous.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2013)

first time posting in forever and wtf at my sig


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2013)

Average DmC defender everybody.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Wu Fei said:


> These kids need to just stfu. It's a good game.
> 
> Nowhere near as technical gameplay wise to prior entries. Closer to God of War in how loose it is. But they make up for it in how you approach the variety of enemies. and then the enemy waves add another dynamic to the equation considering.
> Admittedly after getting used to shit, learning the counters, and the gimmicks, its easy as hell. But its a fun ride. I just wish I could taunt and shit. and where's my teleports? and hopping on an enemy's body and spinning on it like a skateboard.
> ...


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2013)

Wu Fei said:


> These kids need to just stfu. It's a good game.
> 
> Nowhere near as technical gameplay wise to prior entries. Closer to God of War in how loose it is. But they make up for it in how you approach the variety of enemies. and then the enemy waves add another dynamic to the equation considering.
> Admittedly after getting used to shit, learning the counters, and the gimmicks, its easy as hell. But its a fun ride. I just wish I could taunt and shit. and where's my teleports? and hopping on an enemy's body and spinning on it like a skateboard.
> ...



Hey, man.

You're free as a bird to think what you want about DmC, and good on ya if you like it and had a good time with it.  But seriously, don't pull the switcheroo on us and call out people who didn't like it and then say it's a good game because you liked it.

Come on, man.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Still prefer hamlet over DmC.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Where did he stab him a second time? Are you referring to Yamato slicing his hands?







Amatsu said:


> Well I wasn't saying Vergil didn't cry on the inside because he couldn't protect his mother but DMC3 only proves that Vergil no longer cared about humanity as having the power of a devil was all that mattered to him no matter what the cost. In a way what makes Dante and Vergil different is that Dante was able to retain his humanity while Vergil lost it all. Even before his transformation into Nelo Angelo. It's why he called Arkham weak for not being willing to kill Lady when he could have.
> 
> That was the point I was making. Not that he was crying in his own way but he chose to rid himself of such things. He chose torid himself of his humanity thinking that true power would be his if he could be a devil just like his father. I think this also leads to why he questions Dante as to why doesn't he care about Sparda's power.. Yes Vergil was far more affected by his mothers death but can you really say that he was even remotely human anymore in DMC3? I can't honestly see it. heck that's why many people think there's no way Nero could be Vergil's kid since that would mean he mated with a human and there's a belief that Vergil would never dirty himself by being with a mere human.


It turns out i was wrong about Vergil. He did become cold hearted.
We know that he hoped Arkham would kill Lady. But do we know if he really would enslave humans?

However, one has to ask : Why did Vergil become like this? He was like Dante a person who were kind. 
My theory on this is that Vergil suffered a pschyological trauma because of his mother death.
And i also have a sub theory that Vergil was as child more attatched to his mother than Dante. 
+ in novels (supported by Hideki Kamiya) Vergil also is portrayed as evil and collaborating with demons from what  i hear.

But i will say it again, you are right, Vergil in DMC 3 is pretty cold.
However, i can't say that he's totally evil.
Because we never know WHY he wanted to gain his father's powers.


And that WHY is important to conclude if Vergil truly had cast away his human side. But i really believe that Vergil was a needy kid and suffered a pschological trauma. And the line "Might controlls everything, without it you can't protect anything, let alone yourself". Why would Vergil want to protect anything if he had cast the goodness in his soul away?

Perhaps, and this is JUST a "MAYBE" theory:
Vergil planned to get his father's power to destroy all the demons? Arkham murdered Mary (Lady)'s mother, and she sought out Arkham. And she hated all the demons and even showed dislike of Dante. She even shot him in the head.
Perhaps Vergil was on a path of revenge similar to Mary's?


Now here is OUT OF CANON argument:
Vergil reminds me SO MUCH of Sessomaru from Inuyasha.
And Inuyasha reminds me of Dante.


*Spoiler*: __ 














And despite Sessomaru would try to kill his brother he eventually was a kind person. He used his katana to ressurct a little girl. 
And when that little girl died for a second time, he went to underworld to save her.

What's even more weird is that Sessomaru and his mother had some kind of weird relationship (not sexually or romantic lol).
And remember what i said about Vergil? That he probably was a needy kid who suffered trauma because of his mother death?


Human minds works like this:
We see something we like. A movie.
Later when we make our own movies, the ideas from the movie we liked influence our work.

i.e we try to copy things conciously or subconciously.

So yeah


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2013)

Whoa there, cowboy. 

The thread isn't a collective conscience, we aren't a hive mind and we do--

YOUR UNIQUENESS WILL BE ADDED TO OUR OWN.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 4, 2013)

Wu Fei said:


> These kids need to just stfu. It's a good game.
> 
> Nowhere near as technical gameplay wise to prior entries. Closer to God of War in how loose it is. But they make up for it in how you approach the variety of enemies. and then the enemy waves add another dynamic to the equation considering.
> Admittedly after getting used to shit, learning the counters, and the gimmicks, its easy as hell. But its a fun ride. I just wish I could taunt and shit. and where's my teleports? and hopping on an enemy's body and spinning on it like a skateboard.
> ...


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> It turns out i was wrong about Vergil. He did become cold hearted.
> We know that he hoped Arkham would kill Lady. But do we know if he really would enslave humans?
> 
> However, one has to ask : Why did Vergil become like this? He was like Dante a person who were kind.
> ...



Well here's my major question then. What would Vergil have done after getting his power and defeating Mundus? After avenging his mothers death what would be left for him? After the final battle Vergil tells Dante that he can't go back and that the demon world is his place. This pretty much cements that he never intended to go back to the human world even if he won.

I do agree with you that he suffered a psychotic break because of the death of his mother to the point of obsession whereas Dante just wanted to forget it and live his life. Which I believe is why he doesn't regard Vergil as his brother except mockingly or as a title, and why he claims that he has no father. He does keep the amulet in good shape showing that he loves his mother just as much as Vergil so that might be the only connection to family he believes is important. At least until the end of the game when he can openly cry about losing his brother.

So in a way DMC3 shows both brothers. Both showing deep psychological damage and scarring and how they deal with it through their final meeting prior to DMC1. You can even argue in a way that Vergil helping Dante defeat Arkhem. The dual JACKPOT and Vergil sending Dante back to the human world was the last of Vergil's humanity showing.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

@wolf I think he means hatif


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 4, 2013)

You know, I haven't touched the game in like weeks. And I still haven't beaten it yet despite being like an hour or two away from finishing it.

Instead I'm gonna stick with playing other games like Ni No Kuni, Corpse Party, God Hand, and Golden Sun cuz lord knows I'm not planning to play anytime soon.

Also my cousin needs to stop whoring my DMC HD Collection.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

If nero proves to be vergils son, then it means he has not lost his humanity.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Whoa there, cowboy.
> 
> The thread isn't a collective conscience, we aren't a hive mind and we do--
> 
> YOUR UNIQUENESS WILL BE ADDED TO OUR OWN.



 

cool lol. 

Whitewolf, brah not even gonna take that bait. you can have it kid.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> If nero proves to be vergils son, then it means he has not lost his humanity.



Well it's obvious Vergil was there researching Sparda. Considering it took place before DMC3 it might mean that at the time of Nero's conception he was not the person he was in DMC3 as of yet  if we consider that it may have taken a while for his humanity to become completely drained.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Your right. Dante  said "My father? I don't have a father". Probably angry at Sparda for not being there to protect them which lead to Eva's death.
> 
> When it comes to Vergil, i am not sure what he would do.
> The comment he made wasn't really a indication that he planned to stay in demon world.
> ...



Agreed

Except that Vergil did love his mother but didn't mind killing Dante and obsessed over his father who was the most powerful of the devils. Vergil wanted the amulets for one thing. It wasn't just sentimental but it also held the force edge. Which he believed would give him the power of Sparda. Although even when Dante stopped him that doesn't man he was willing to give up that sentimentality. I think that he'll always keep his mother close since she  was his reason for fighting. That's why Dante won't get that Amulet until he takes it from the brainwashed version of his brother in DMC1. There's still rumors that Vergil is still alive so there's a chance that he is but even if the effects of the brainwashing were eradicated after Mundas' defeat Vergil might only be a hollow shell. Forever trapped as being the warrior of honor Nelo Angelo. I think even Dante saw that the Vergil he knew was dead in their last fight.

Except that Sparda's power existed in the force edge. Which he couldn't have now since it was split up and in fact he didn't even seem interested in it when he told Dante to return. I believed that Vergil knew that if Dante tried to save them both they would both be trapped there so he did what he could to save his brother. Probably the only time he actually showed that he cared besides when he helped him against Arkham considering he was trying to kill him most of the game. What's more Vergil blindly believed he could beat Mundas without his father's power. I'm not sure if he actually expected to die as a warrior or what at that point, or maybe he thought he could prove his own power by defeating Mundas meaning that he could say he was superior to his father.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Well it's obvious Vergil was there researching Sparda. Considering it took place before DMC3 it might mean that at the time of Nero's conception he was not the person he was in DMC3 as of yet  if we consider that it may have taken a while for his humanity to become completely drained.




If his humanity completely drained as (possibly) depicted by his refusal to stay in human world in 3's ending,it could be he had no knowledge of nero. Would he have knowledge of nero and go about it like his father he hates for not being around?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Agreed
> 
> Except that Vergil did love his mother but didn't mind killing Dante and obsessed over his father who was the most powerful of the devils. Vergil wanted the amulets for one thing. It wasn't just sentimental but it also held the force edge. Which he believed would give him the power of Sparda. Although even when Dante stopped him that doesn't man he was willing to give up that sentimentality. I think that he'll always keep his mother close since she  was his reason for fighting. That's why Dante won't get that Amulet until he takes it from the brainwashed version of his brother in DMC1. There's still rumors that Vergil is still alive so there's a chance that he is but even if the effects of the brainwashing were eradicated after Mundas' defeat Vergil might only be a hollow shell. Forever trapped as being the warrior of honor Nelo Angelo. I think even Dante saw that the Vergil he knew was dead in their last fight.
> 
> Except that Sparda's power existed in the force edge. Which he couldn't have now since it was split up and in fact he didn't even seem interested in it when he told Dante to return. I believed that Vergil knew that if Dante tried to save them both they would both be trapped there so he did what he could to save his brother. Probably the only time he actually showed that he cared besides when he helped him against Arkham considering he was trying to kill him most of the game. What's more Vergil blindly believed he could beat Mudas without his father's power. I'm not sure if he actually expected to die as a warrior or what at that point, or maybe he thought he could prove his own power by defeating Mundas meaning that he could say he was superior to his father.


The thing is. The amulet was a means to get Force Edge's power yes.
But after Dante defeated Vergil and kept the sword away from him, and Vergil accepted  that, he told Dante that noone could have his amulet.

The amulet alone has no value for obtaining power after that. So why?

And Vergil wasn't brainwashed. He was controlled.  And despite being controlled Vergil tried to resist but Mundus subdued him and teleported him away:


In that link as you saw, Vergil saw Dante's amulet.

So i even if Vergil is cold, i don't believe he cast away his humanity. If he looked at humans as dirt, why would he attack a fellow demon then?To remind u, thats what he did at end of DMC 3.

And we don't know what Vergil wanted to do with Sparda's power.

On the point: Yes, i agree he didn't want Dante to be trapped in demon world.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> The thing is. The amulet was a means to get Force Edge's power yes.
> But after Dante defeated Vergil and kept the sword away from him, and Vergil accepted  that, he told Dante that noone could have his amulet.
> 
> The amulet alone has no value for obtaining power after that. So why?
> ...



Well the amulet has sentimental value to him. Which is why I said that the end of the game showcases what traces of Vergil's humanity remained. Through this thing I have said that Vergil chose to follow the path of power. Being cold nd ruthless and discarding his humanity so he could be a devil, but he's still half human. Even if he had succeeded in doing so by the beginning of DMC3 I think a change started at the very least when Dante's devil trigger activated. Vergil was shocked by it considering Dante had never sought it out before, and I think by the end his half human side plus the time he spent with his brother caused a little of his humanity to resurface.

But then again we're getting into complex stuff now like as you said before Inuyasha and Sesshoumaru or as I see it sort of like Wataru and Taiga from Kamen Rider Kiva. Sometimes two characters come off as simple archetypes but end up being a lot more complex than they first appeared. I guess we can say the same about Dante and Vergil. Their relationship is complex and it's this complex relationship that really drove DMC3 to be such a great game. We can speculate but I'm not sure if we'll ever have all the answers.

As for what you said about him being controlled. Well I always thought that was the same thing as brainwashing so that's why I said it like that.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> If his humanity completely drained as (possibly) depicted by his refusal to stay in human world in 3's ending,it could be he had no knowledge of nero. Would he have knowledge of nero and go about it like his father he hates for not being around?



Well you could argue that while Vergil hated what Sparda did by abandoning them. That his obsession to be like his father and have power like his father. Pretty much made him into his father. It's irony at least.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

I like to think i am good at dinstingushing rip offs.

I know how it is when you try to create something. Say a fictional character.
I kept always meeting my subconcious.

I knew i wanted to make my character special. So i thought "Half x, half y".
Similar to Blade, Half vampire and human.
And Dante.

But what came into my head while trying to decide,  was all the things ive watched.

Underworld, Blade, Devil May Cry, Legacy of Kain, Naruto, Bleach

Things that influenced my mind. They influenced me to rip off because they were things i thought was cool and awesome.

But i cast ideas away.
I decided my character would in beginning be only human but eventually become a vampire. And even this idea of him becoming a vampire is rip off from legacy of Kain. Kain was a human but became a vampire by a necromancer making him into it.
I ONLY REALIZED THIS NOW. Dam you subconcious!


Now Karmen Rider Kiva you mentioned was released in 2008?
Inuyasha in 1996.

DMC 1 released in 2001.


And DMC 1 was in beginning a Resident Evil sequal. The whole project was changed and it became Devil May Cry.

And since it was a commercial game, they PROBABLY had to rush the project of Devil May Cry.
And when your rushing things, its very easy to rip off things uve seen.
Even if your not aware, you subconcsiously rip off things uve seen. So with that said, i am pretty sure Dante and Vergil was taken from Inuyasha. Hideki Kamiya or others (japanese people) probably watched Inuyasha and their mind was influenced by it when they created DMC.


Inuyasha : half demon, has red clothes, white hair, and has a huge sword (broad sword like)
Dante: half demon, has red clothes, white hair, and has a huge sword
And they are both down to earth and kind.

Sessomaru: has a katana, has a cold appearance, and has some issues or something with his mother
Vergil: has a katana, has a cold appearence, and has motherly trauma.


And read more  about the two swords that Sessomaru and Inuyasha got:



One can't help but think of Yamato and Rebellion. Tesssaiga = Inuyasha's sword also has a "awakened" form.
Rebellion also has a "awakened" form.



So yeah i am pretty confident they ripped Devil May Cry from Inuyasha


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh fuck man. I think me, white wolf, and biggestluey just proved that DMC3 is FAR more Shakespearean than Tameem's piece of shit.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Well you could argue that while Vergil hated what Sparda did by abandoning them. That his obsession to be like his father and have power like his father. Pretty much made him into his father. It's irony at least.



agreed. So ironic. Good premises for a climatic family reunion in next game. If we agree nero is his son,and his statement bout protecting what you love with power is reference,and he knew bout nero,then he was trying to get more power to protect his own in a complex way. This is all speculation of course.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

I think as i said DMC is a Inuyasha rip off.
But ripping off can be bad or good depending on how you look at it.

If you rip off from something uve watched, and then say "My game is TOTALLY originally and has never been done before" - then ur a completely fucken arsehole.

_But if u rip off and say "We took inspiration from X source", then ur basically paying tribute to what u watched. I hate ripping off. It's a very very common practice nowdays.
Story wise that is.

And i  THINK difference between ripping off and inspiration is this:

Inspiration is you creating same experience that you had when you watched say a cartoon serie. Example lets say u saw a awesome and bad ass character (Dante), and you wanted to create a character that was perceived as awesome and bad ass.
That is inspiration, not copying.

Rip off is when your telling the same story as the cartoon serie with same characters but WITH YOUR take on it.


Many people seem to use the word inspiration about rip off. Which is really stupid.

Example. DmC story is partially ripped off from They Live.
It's not a inspiration...it's a rip off.


----------



## Gino (Feb 4, 2013)

You guys are late I seen the DMC and Inuyasha similarities a long time ago.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I like to think i am good at dinstingushing rip offs.
> 
> I know how it is when you try to create something. Say a fictional character.
> I kept always meeting my subconcious.
> ...



Well I believe that Kiva got its influence from DMC3. After all you have Wataru who's half fangire and half human. Then you have Taiga who's to become King of the fangires, a full fangire, and Wataru's half brother. Taiga believes that the Fangires should use their power in order to make the humans accept them while creating more of their kind in the process  while Wataru believes they should be able to co exist. I always felt reminiscent of Dante and Vergil to me... Well except for the love triangle plot they threw in, but other than that I liked where they were going with it. Well it probably didn't take any influence at all from DMC3 But I like to think it did. It just seems more cool like that and one of the reasons I actually liked Kiva despite its flaws and being hailed as one of the worst series ever made.

I can see your connection to InuYasha as well and considering how popular it is even in Japan I wouldn't doubt that it had some inspiration or influence.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 4, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Oh fuck man. I think me, white wolf, and biggestluey just proved that DMC3 is FAR more Shakespearean than Tameem's piece of shit.



DUDE!you just posted what was going to be next post. Took the words straight outta my mouth. 
Dante is a shallow character they said. Dmc games did not have good story they said. Smh at fail pro-DmC trolls.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh and in my last post white wolf. One of the major things I forgot is that one of the reasons I felt that way about Kiva is because Wataru and Taiga when they meet start out bonding and being friends. Trying to be family again, but when the rifts begin Taiga has a very similar conversation with Wataru that Vergil had with Dante. Pretty much the

"Why don't you seek the power of our heritage?"
"Because I don't want it."

conversation



biggestluey said:


> DUDE!you just posted what was going to be next post. Took the words straight outta my mouth.
> Dante is a shallow character they said. Dmc games did not have good story they said. Smh at fail pro-DmC trolls.



Yeah we didn't need Bill O'Reily or any of that bullshit to prove DMC has a story.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Well I believe that Kiva got its influence from DMC3. After all you have Wataru who's half fangire and half human. Then you have Taiga who's to become King of the fangires, a full fangire, and Wataru's half brother. Taiga believes that the Fangires should use their power in order to make the humans accept them while Wataru believes they should be able to co exist. I always felt reminiscent of Dante and Vergil to me... Well except for the love triangle plot they threw in, but other than that I liked where they were going with it. Well it probably didn't take any influence at all from DMC3 But I like to think it did. It just seems more cool like that and one of the reasons I actually liked Kiva despite its flaws and being hailed as one of the worst series ever made.
> 
> I can see your connection to InuYasha as well and considering how popular it is even in Japan I wouldn't doubt that it had some inspiration or influence.


Well i trust your judgment, if you say it (you watch Kiva) then your probably right. My point about Inuyasha is that DMC 1 was rip off it.

If you say Kiva was rip off DMC 3, then it probably is.

DMC 3 = 2006.
Kiva = released in 2008.

Kiva creator played DMC 3.
Thought for 2 years .
Made Kiva.

Makes sense 

Also there is good things by many things. I watched this anime but it wasnt necessarily a master piece. Here is something that impressed me:


That dialogue between that kid and his mother:

"_To become stronger to hurt others is the same as making them stronger. True strength is the lack of fear of getting hurt to save others _".

Thats so deep...

To bad it's "to japanesy"  D


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2013)

Story has endless possibilities indeed.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

So how about this? DMC2 Dante was never emo. He just mellowed out with age. Accepted his role as Sparda's heir and just became less cocky over the years? That's kinda how I see that version of Dante now and it's a lot easier to accept him in that game after thinking of that. Though he still has his cocky side. Especially when he stops Arius' ritual and says he doesn't give a shit about trinkets.

Oh and White wolf I hope you saw the second part of my post under biggestluey's


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

Velocity,whitewolf and amatsu win most valuable posters in this thread. Lol. It feels good to legitimately and without doubt prove how dmc is a very good game all round.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Well i trust your judgment, if you say it (you watch Kiva) then your probably right. My point about Inuyasha is that DMC 1 was rip off it.
> 
> If you say Kiva was rip off DMC 3, then it probably is.
> 
> ...



Well you bring up good points I'll say that. Truth be told in regards to Kiva. I watched that around the end of 2011, beginning of 1012. I know that I caught up to the current series which was Fourze by episode 16 and I had been marathoning each series all in a row. Though as I said it's been a year and while I remember many things from the series I've watched time can make my brain foggy. So hopefully I got everything right from what I remember, but I'm sure someone would point it out to me if I was wrong.



Either way feels good to prove that Dante and Vergil were more than just anime stereotypes that were only good for saying one liners.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2013)

When your best and only interesting character is a Bill O'Riley knockoff...

That said, DmC had nothing to say have me interested.

Waterdown Gameplay? Check
Soulless characters? Check
Uninteresting story trying to pass as sophisticated but never really get into the meat and potatoes of it all? Check
The world and background story being uneventful and lacks gripping interest in any shape or form? Check
Wubbing wub tracks? Check

And that's why Ys is better than DmC

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USZzYeewjCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Velocity,whitewolf and amatsu win most valuable posters in this thread. Lol. It feels good to legitimately and without doubt prove how dmc is a very good game all round.



lol it's an exhausting job.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Truth be told i view DMC as a rip off.
But it's a rip off i like.

Even though i generally view rip off as bad. especially when u rip off and claim its not a rip off.

But...DMC 1 story was really nice. I just wish it's story was done better with next gen graphics :/

That is why i hope for Hideki Kamiya to get rights of the character Dante.
then PERHAPS...just perhaps.

He could make a BayoxDante game. Where we learn more about Dante's mother Eva + awesome gameplay. 


+ Bayo and Dante interaction would be priceless.

Bayo "Let's rock Baby"
Dante "Geez this girl has taken my line".

Dante "Flock off feather face"
Bayo "Hey! That's my line!"


And then....
Bayo "You want to touch me?"

Dante "Would i ?!"





And the fact in Bayo Eva is a witch who made a contract with a demon.
And Witches in Bayo can summon demons.

Makes for a good foundation for a story evolving Eva.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

@gino, true. Makes me wonder how tameem took all but the good ones. Summary, DmC shoulda been a new ip with different title,not a reboot. Would be better that way.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Eh since DMC can be its own thing essentially I'm more willing to call it a coincidence more than a ripoff of anything. Besides it'd get weird if we started comparing it to castlevania.  Because while I don't mind joking how DMC1 Dante is a total Belmont I really don't know the vast history of Castlevania to argue anything or even discuss it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

*What has DmC done for DMC gameplay formula?*
Not much.

Call of Duty games are made pretty much every 1 or 2 year.
From a gameplay perspective DmC's gameplay is PRETTY MUCH a lesser version of DMC's.

The story is also ROUHGLY the same as DMC stories mixed with V for Vendetta and They Live.


So what makes DmC and every call of duty that comes out every year different? The pretty graphics of the enviroment, motion capture and the artstyle which is not animeish. So all anime or japanese art style haters go "WOOW I LOVE THIS WESTERN ART".

And morons claiming DmC is "Trying something new".
It's not trying something new. It's a lesser version of DMC gameplay with a new paint job.

herp derp.



Amatsu said:


> Eh since DMC can be its own thing essentially I'm more willing to call it a coincidence more than a ripoff of anything. Besides it'd get weird if we started comparing it to castlevania.  Because while I don't mind joking how DMC1 Dante is a total Belmont I really don't know the vast history of Castlevania to argue anything or even discuss it.


There is always the possibility of things not being a rip off. Sometimes things are similar because of coincedence. But i really don't think it's the case for DMC and Inuyasha.

The time when Inuyasha was released: 1996.
When DMC 1 was made: 2001.

Backs that up.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

A bayo and dante and maybe vergil and possibly nero,lady,trish and sparda combo in one game? ' one week before day  one release' purchase. 
The villain would have to be super bad ass to have all these coming at it. 
But will it ever happen?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> A bayo and dante and maybe vergil and possibly nero,lady,trish and sparda combo in one game? ' one week before day  one release' purchase.
> The villain would have to be super bad ass to have all these coming at it.
> But will it ever happen?


Well if you ever miss Dante, you can always check out Metal Gear Rising.
Dante's friend Raiden is in that game.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HniNel0VWlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> @gino, true. Makes me wonder how tameem took all but the good ones. Summary, DmC shoulda been a new ip with different title,not a reboot. Would be better that way.



What's really weird is that this idea could have worked. But it's incorporating the important stuff that is difficult or just near impossible. For instance say we have the same setting with Mundas as the big evil CEO. What would Sparda be then? And he can't really seal Mundas away so that kinda kills the legend of sparda right there. So in a way no matter how this was presented it never would have worked. I'm even racking my brain trying to think of a plot that could have fixed this game and I just can't. There's no way I can imagine matching up the continuity of the series with this reboot.

Well unless it was sparda who sealed the minds of humans so that they could not see the devils. You could still have Dante opening up his business, but have people see it as some weird occult shop instead of having him in a trailer. Have Virgil begrudgingly team up with Dante when he has too instead of being Mr. Exposition and then being all gung ho about it. After all Vergil should still want to do things his way and should retain the honor he always had. And as for Kat. She'd be fine without the squirrel semen. I don't need her being exactly like Lady, but give her better weapons. At least make her a hand to hand combatant like Trish kind of was when she wasn't shooting power beams. But maybe a setting like this really is impossible to bring these characters into.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

@whitewolf Lol. I will be sure to check it out.  . I am actually surprised people took the new turn of mgs well. From stealth to action hack and slash.
@amatsu,yeah it is very hard to work with that setting. Thankfully,its in a different dimension or universe. But still,i wonder if he took time to study the story of previous games. He could have made something solid if he did i strongly believe


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Played the demo and see if u like it. I really like it  myself but i hope they improve the game, because it has flaws that could hinder it from being totally awesome.

As for stealth.

Metal Gear Acid = was not stealth
Metal Gear something else = was not stealth


So Kojima has a history of making non stealth Metal Gear games.
And MGR is a spin off.

AND EVEN MORE IMPORTANTLY
There is a MGS game in production.


DmC:
Claims they will make DMC 5 if fans want it.

Waits for DmC sales result. Hypocrites. 

Was like 5 years ago last DMC game was made.

FIIIIIVE YEARS.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Played the demo and see if u like it. I really like it  myself but i hope they improve the game, because it has flaws that could hinder it from being totally awesome.
> 
> As for stealth.
> 
> ...



The reason Metal Gear Rising works

War has changed.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

They may announce it is in production later in the first quarter of year. Lets just keep fingers crossed... Cos you never know with capcom ...or ea


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

And i said this in Metal Gear thread.

If you see any people claiming to be Metal Gear Solid fans who say "Metal gear rising is shit fuck this!!!", dont belittle them.

If you belittle people like that, if they are fans or liars, it's only causing hatred.

And if someone says "Fuck Metal Gear rising" over 100 times, if u dont belittle him or mock him, later he will change his mind and say "I am sorry guys".

But if u belittle him/mock him, hell continue to hate.


And personally i want to avoid having Metal Gear Rising discussion become like DmC.
DmC is different thing.

It's a insult to innovation, to fans of DMC, to japanese style of art and creation and to the character Dante.


But Metal Gear Rising has two teams behind it:
Kojima 
PG

And they have in videos given us insight on how Metal Gear Rising went. People involved with the game have been interviewed etc.



Where as DmC is "The devil better than u know" propaganda buuullfucken shit.


So please, dont belittle people who are wrong about something. It will only cause more trouble. And i rather not want Metal Gear Rising discussion to be tained and become a warzone.


MGR ISNT DmC.
It's been said it's a spin off.
And MGR has no effect on production of a MGS game.

Infact Kojima has put stealth into MGR to appeal to fans of MGS stealth.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7zH2JGLHfM[/YOUTUBE]

P.S i've seen people calling other people for "fanboys" hence why i am saying, dont be like that and name call people.




biggestluey said:


> They may announce it is in production later in the first quarter of year. Lets just keep fingers crossed... Cos you never know with capcom ...or ea


As far as i am concerned, DMC is dead to me.

Capcom spat on Dante when they created DINO.
and rebooted DMC.

So i wont really buy or play any DMC game made by Capcom.
It's a matter of principle and fact that Capcom is greedy and isn't passionate about DMC + Hideki was one who had big role in the good story of DMC and hes not with Capcom.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if the MGR thread turns out to be the exact opposite of this one where we all love the game and mock the occasional hater. Yeah it's wrong but we all know we're gonna do it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if the MGR thread turns out to be the exact opposite of this one where we all love the game and mock the occasional hater. Yeah it's wrong but we all know we're gonna do it.


Speaking for myself, i consider valid points. Those people without valid points i will just ignore them.

Honestly, if i behave like a DmC supporter towards people who are skeptic of Metal Gear Rising, then i will not play MGR.

And i really wanna play MGR.

So i doubt i will mock a hater with valid point.

But if a hater comes in and says:
METAL GEAR RISING SUCKS. IT HAS CRAP STEALTH IN IT. It sucks! MGS has better stealth.

I will say 

"Moron do u realize that MGR is hack and slash and not stealth"

and then moveon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> *What has DmC done for DMC gameplay formula?*
> Not much.
> 
> Call of Duty games are made pretty much every 1 or 2 year.
> ...



More or less.

Not to mention its not even good western art. I find it meh.

Something good would be like Darksiders for example, or Dead Space or Mass Effect.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm playing lollipop chainsaw - so much more fun than DmC, even though the combat is questionable, man I am laughing my ass off at so many bits.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 5, 2013)

Wu Fei said:


> These kids need to just stfu. It's a good game.
> 
> Nowhere near as technical gameplay wise to prior entries. Closer to God of War in how loose it is. But they make up for it in how you approach the variety of enemies. and then the enemy waves add another dynamic to the equation considering.
> Admittedly after getting used to shit, learning the counters, and the gimmicks, its easy as hell. But its a fun ride. I just wish I could taunt and shit. and where's my teleports? and hopping on an enemy's body and spinning on it like a skateboard.
> ...


So much contradictory in this post.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

White wolf,you have my respect.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Vergil said:


> I'm playing lollipop chainsaw - so much more fun than DmC, even though the combat is questionable, man I am laughing my ass off at so many bits.



Yes Lolipop chainsaw is nice for me to live out the fantasy of being a severed head, crammed up Tara Strong's cheerleading ass while murdering the undead.

Just kidding.... But the game is fun. I love how even the bosses remind me of Viewtiful Joe. Man this game really makes me wish we had gotten a Viewtiful Joe 3


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 5, 2013)

Vergil said:


> I'm playing lollipop chainsaw - so much more fun than DmC, even though the combat is questionable, man I am laughing my ass off at so many bits.


LC is probably the most meh of all the KURAHZEE hack and slashers.
Still light years ahead of anything DmC may offer though.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> LC is probably the most meh of all the KURAHZEE hack and slashers.
> Still light years ahead of anything DmC may offer though.



*goes to jump off a bridge* tameem,this is all your fault. Let my jump plague ur money and conscience till you repent of ruining dmc franchise.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2013)

His money already got plagued. His pride however...


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mmm, this might be crunchy.



Wu Fei said:


> These kids need to just stfu. It's a good game.



False, it's mediocre at best.



> Nowhere near as technical gameplay wise to prior entries. Closer to God of War in how loose it is. But they make up for it in how you approach the variety of enemies. and then the enemy waves add another dynamic to the equation considering.
> Admittedly after getting used to shit, learning the counters, and the gimmicks, its easy as hell. But its a fun ride. I just wish I could taunt and shit. and where's my teleports? and hopping on an enemy's body and spinning on it like a skateboard.



The game limits your options by making certain enemies vulnerable only to certain enemies. Certain attacks are outright broken, notably Arbiter's in general and Drive. This is compounded by the demon dodge that is easy to execute. The reason being easy as hell is a negative is it offers no challenge. It takes very little effort to do anything in the game and gives you no incentive to play it.

This is not comparing it to classic DMC. These are just plain simple facts about the game. Comparing it to classic makes it look worse by comparison as it's just as accessible, being less fiddly to play, but gives you more options.



> The platforming is better than past entries and action sequences are more integrated into the gameplay.
> 
> I really like the art direction of the game and their take on the universe.
> 
> Get da stick out ya ass and admit its a good game tho. I can picture a second installment being veeery good though. If they are able to make that jump in frame rate it'd be gorgeous.



Better than past platforming doesn't mean it isn't dull in linear corridors that are pretty. The art direction and take on the story could have been executed far better, DMC4 remains prettier and crisper (a 2008 game I should remind you) and DmC also has a very poorly executed plot. It manages to make the villains sympathetic and the protagonists look like absolute bastards repeatedly, first by making them unlikeable (literally the first half of the game, with Donte acting like a douchenozzle) and then the baby killing scene (and no, it being a demon baby does not make this ok).

The game is mediocre. It's not an abomination against all that is good and holy, but to say it's good is to set your standards low. It's 6/10 (above average, barely) at best.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2013)

So have you guys posted this yet? I know its outdated but meh:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 5, 2013)

> These kids need to just stfu. It's a good game.
> 
> Nowhere near as technical gameplay wise to prior entries. Closer to God of War in how loose it is. But they make up for it in how you approach the variety of enemies. and then the enemy waves add another dynamic to the equation considering.
> Admittedly after getting used to shit, learning the counters, and the gimmicks, its easy as hell. But its a fun ride. I just wish I could taunt and shit. and where's my teleports? and hopping on an enemy's body and spinning on it like a skateboard.
> ...




Too lazy to make fun of stupidity, just negged


----------



## convict (Feb 5, 2013)

> It manages to make the villains sympathetic and the protagonists look like absolute bastards repeatedly, first by making them unlikeable (literally the first half of the game, with Donte acting like a douchenozzle) and then the baby killing scene (and no, it being a demon baby does not make this ok).



The only villain you feel sympathetic for is Lillith and that was intentional. Yes Vergil killed a child, even though it was the future scourge of the planet it was still a child. And guess what? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vergil was a villain. 



That act was an indication that he isn't quite the protagonist we assumed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

Vorgil is villain yes, but what about Donte?


----------



## convict (Feb 5, 2013)

Did you play the game? It was unexpected Dante was surprised Vergil did that.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Was that baby implied to be inherently evil?


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

Donte is a ...clone?


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2013)

So unexpected, it was almost Shakespearean.


----------



## convict (Feb 5, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Was that baby implied to be inherently evil?



Through virtue of being Mundus's spawn it was destined for evil by his tutelage. Odds are as the son of the demon king it was inherently evil as well, but that is not 100% certain of course.



> So unexpected, it was almost Shakespearean.



It wasn't unexpected to the players but it was unexpected for Dante. One would think that the ensuing "What the fuck?!" would have driven that message home.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

convict said:


> Did you play the game? It was unexpected Dante was surprised Vergil did that.


----------



## convict (Feb 5, 2013)

He was trying to get Mundus pissed off in order to drag him away from the hell gate...

Why don't you guys look at the ending of the mission "The Trade" (not quite sure that is the exact name) and come back to me. As soon as Vergil shoots the kid Dante goes, "What the fuck?!" and gives him a shocked look.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 5, 2013)

They could have waited for that kid to be born, then assess if its going to be the Messiah or an Eldritch Abomination. They could have terminated it after all those things.


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 5, 2013)

convict said:


> The only villain you feel sympathetic for is Lillith and that was intentional. Yes Vergil killed a child, even though it was the future scourge of the planet it was still a child. And guess what?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Your argument fails utterly. I felt sorry for Mundus, Lilith and their kid. Lilith is clearly horrified by what has happened and Mundus reacts as any man would when his partner and child are murdered in cold blood. The guy is not only clearly enraged at the time but later he's downright depressed.

Vorgil is not a simple villain either, he's portrayed as a good guy with extreme views and Donte's shock at the murder is about as deep and long lasting as the shock he'd have if Vorgil revealed he took the last slice of pizza. He later uses it utterly without issue to piss Mundus off and shows no remorse whatsoever.

What's more, the murder of the baby is not justified even in DmC's setting, let alone classic DMC. Donte and Vorgil are not human at all and either could have grown up to be a monster, Vorgil almost becomes a "benevolent" dictator. Does that mean that murdering them before they're born is justified? If that kid became a monstrous bastard who ruled from the shadows with an iron fist as his father did then it would be the product of his upbringing and does not justify murdering it.

And hey, let's say for argument Tamtam intended for it to be evil at it's core, then he's failed to express this, completely ignored the setting's rules he's created and for some reason depicted the villains sympathetically, all the while telling us "haha, look at that stupid bitch being shot like that, and that bald bastard feeling bad, look at them and laugh!"

It's a massive failure at storytelling, characterisation and writing. Which is a good summary of this game's plot (something pushed as a major selling point, to rival film and literature) in general actually.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2013)

excuse me while i post shit on devilmaycry.org


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 5, 2013)

> The game is mediocre. It's not an abomination against all that is good and holy, but to say it's good is to set your standards low. It's 6/10 (above average, barely) at best



This. A good game is the new Metal Gear. Compare that to this and see the difference.


----------



## Pein (Feb 5, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This. A good game is the new Metal Gear. Compare that to this and see the difference.



Eh, it feels like ninja gaiden and I don't know how to feel about it until the full game releases.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

Has ninja gaiden ever stirred you wrong?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Has ninja gaiden ever stirred you wrong?



Do I really have to say it?

Because I really don't want to say it. It's fucking worse than DmC.


----------



## convict (Feb 5, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Your argument fails utterly. I felt sorry for Mundus, Lilith and their kid. Lilith is clearly horrified by what has happened and Mundus reacts as any man would when his partner and child are murdered in cold blood. The guy is not only clearly enraged at the time but later he's downright depressed.



Oh you felt sorry for the maniacal tyrant who enslaved mankind and treated humans like insects ready to be slaughtered? Ok cool. I personally didn't but he did lose his kid so if you want to feel sorry for him by all means do so. And since when was giving the villains a bit to feel sorry for bad writing? I would find it bad writing if all Mundus felt was rage and lust. And as I said, we were meant to be sympathetic for Lillith. Pitied even.



> Vorgil is not a simple villain either, he's portrayed as a good guy with extreme views


Wow what on Earth are you saying? Vergil is not a good guy. These extremist views cement him as the bad guy. These extremist views are exactly what Ninja Theory was going for as the motives behind the act of killing a baby. That even those who aren't inherently evil can do crazy things to work their own ends. It gave us an idea that he is not all he seems and thus what happened at the very end could be anticipated. Dante, the only protagonist who could do something, had no idea that the baby would be sacrificed.



> Donte's shock at the murder is about as deep and long lasting as the shock he'd have if Vorgil revealed he took the last slice of pizza.



You are right. A moment of silence was the exact thing to do in the midst of enemy territory while getting shot at (with Kat in the crossfire) and with Mundus soon unleashing his rage. That would be the way to go. Forfeit their endeavors and die in favor of showing remorse.



> He later uses it utterly without issue to piss Mundus off and shows no remorse whatsoever.



You have terrible comprehension. Vergil was stressing right before that Dante had to piss Mundus off as much as possible to attract him from the hell gate (the source of his power). The fate of the god damn world was at stake so Dante did what he had to do and say these abhorrent things. Gaining sympathy from Mundus and showing him that he agreed it was wrong was not the way to go about it.



> What's more, the murder of the baby is not justified even in DmC's setting, let alone classic DMC. Donte and Vorgil are not human at all and either could have grown up to be a monster, Vorgil almost becomes a "benevolent" dictator. Does that mean that murdering them before they're born is justified? If that kid became a monstrous bastard who ruled from the shadows with an iron fist as his father did then it would be the product of his upbringing and does not justify murdering it.
> 
> And hey, let's say for argument Tamtam intended for it to be evil at it's core, then he's failed to express this, completely ignored the setting's rules he's created and for some reason depicted the villains sympathetically, all the while telling us "haha, look at that stupid bitch being shot like that, and that bald bastard feeling bad, look at them and laugh!"



I actually mentioned that the baby was not inherently evil and Vergil killing it was not the right thing to do. So this section of your post was kind of unnecessary. But as you say NT portrayed him as an extremist and that is why he did so.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 5, 2013)

Are people really trying to make sense out of this game's plot? For all Tameem's hype, the story is inconsistent and just plain bad. The baby killing thing is something you ought not dwell on because, ultimately, _it makes no sense_.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Do I really have to say it?
> 
> Because I really don't want to say it. It's fucking worse than DmC.



ninja gaiden series as a whole? Worse than DmC? You sure? O.o


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

The people i have biggest issues with are the sites and people claiming "DmC is trying something new".

Metal Gear Rising is A LIVING EXAMPLE of a company trying something new. And many MGS fans, and NON MGS fans have backed them up.
In beginning i admit i looked at MGR and was praying for it to run over DmC for the shit it is.
But now...i don't give a darn about that. I am planning to get MGR.

MGR is trying something new. Fans and gamers are backing Kojima up. Showing them Gamer love.


God of War: A is trying something new. And i personally look at God of War: A and think "Wow that looks fun". And i am not a GOD OF WAR FAN!

DmC is the worst example of the expression "Trying something new". And since GAMES are about GAMEPLAY , let me adress it's gameplay only:
What by DmC's gameplay is different compared to DMC?

- The 30 fps?
- The no taunt?
- The no lock on?
- The bunch of attacks that were in DMC before?
- The Dt concept that were in DMC before?
- Ebony and Ivory
- REbellion?
- Eva and Sparda?


VERY LITTLE by DmC's gameplay is new. So it's in the SAME FUCKEN Room as Cal of Duty games.
And the gameplay is a crapier version of past DMC games.
THE ONLY diference is:
DmC has high art detail, motioncapture and nice enviroments.

But when did paintjobs define games? I thought games were about gameplay? 

Then there are the sites "Fans constantly ask for same old, but when Capcom tries something new they bite them". FALSE MOTHER FUCCKER!!!!!

And the fucked up sheeps "Call of duty constantly has the same stuff, but when DmC tries something new all fanboys rage". FALSE MOTHER FUCKER.

DmC ISNT NEW. The paint job is, so fuck you. (that rhymed?).





biggestluey said:


> White wolf,you have my respect.


Thanks, i am glad someone manages to endure my Berlin wall of posts.




@Reboots
I fucken hate reboots. Because it's a corporate scheme. DmC story tells you that the world is a lie controlled by evil money grabbers. Well NEWS FLASH: Reboot is a corporate practice NOT a creative practice.
That means, they reboot things for MONEY.

And here is a prediction:
There are rumors of Resident Evil reboot, guess who might be rebooting it? Cliff Bleszinski. 

Seems like the next Tameem of Gaming industry from what i hear.

Resident evil "needs" a reboot


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Are people really trying to make sense out of this game's plot? For all Tameem's hype, the story is inconsistent and just plain bad. The baby killing thing is something you ought not dwell on because, ultimately, _it makes no sense_.



let it good sir. I want to see how this ends compared to amatsu and whitewolfs analysis of dmc story and lore.


----------



## convict (Feb 5, 2013)

I am not trying to say the story is good. I am not arguing it is a great game either. But how does the baby killing not make sense? Extremists do extreme things. As a DMC fan I knew Vergil would have some serious issues that would come to a head later on and the killing of the baby just confirmed it for me. Killing of the baby is something Akainu or Danzo would have done because they are extremists. There are so many things about this game one can hate on if he or she wanted to that make so much more sense than rambling about how Vergil killed a fucking baby.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

I think DmC story is appealing to me because it's how i wanted DMC story to be .

Coherent with insight on Eva, Dante's childhood etc.

That's how i think DMC 2 would be if Hideki Kamiya was around. I say this because in Bayo Hideki Kamiya used many ideas from DMC. This is a sign that he had ideas for DMC 2. And i asked Hideki on twitter and he said he wrote the story of DMC.

But then i use my head and realize "This is just a ripped off story from V for Vendetta and They Live mixed with DMC".

And only appealing this is the motion capture.
If the motion capture wasn't there noone would give a shit about this game. I gurantee you. It's the motion capture that makes people go "OMFG this game rocks!!!!".
People are judging DmC by it's cover, and very little by it's content.


I think DmC story is mediocre at best. I puked when DINO said "I dont know who i am anymore", and Kat says "Your Dante, nothing more nothing less".

It's transparently a crap story. The voice acting is well done, and so is the motion capture.
But the story sucks shit. Only people who are unaware of world would find it exciting. People who say "The world is corrupt", but then praise Capcom and Ninja theory's greedy corporate practice such as DLC.

Here is a plothole of DmC:
VINO (Vergil in name only) tells DINO "Don't worry Virlity drink dont affect us".

And we see in a other scene DINO wakes up after a night where he drank alchohol. And he says "Bad time for a hangover".
So poisonous liquid from a demon doesnt affect you, but human beverage does?



+ There is the "Nephilim" crap. Nephilim btw is Half angel half human, not half angel half demon. So the term "NEphilim" is wrong in DmC. because DINO and VINO is half demon and half angel, so they aren't nephilmim.
But thats not my point: My point is VINO says "Our demon father and angel mother fell in love, a love that was supposed to be inconceveable (as in not be possible)".
And VINO continues saying "We are nephilimin the only one who can slay the demon king!".
Right...making it look like you two are the only "nephilims".

Then later on Phineas (eye demon who helps DINO) says: "Nephilims were the third race, they were like you powerful and had great potential".
So your telling me DINO AnD VINO aint only "nephilims"? What happened to "inconceiveable love?".
By the fact that "nephilims" were a third race id say the sex between a angel and demon in DmC weren't inconceveable, but opposite . There were angels and demons fucking left and right.



Overall the story is crap. The reason people praise it is because they never have played DMC before, and the motioncapture and graphics is fucking their arseholes til they say "OMG This is good!!".



convict said:


> I am not trying to say the story is good. I am not arguing it is a great game either. But how does the baby killing not make sense? Extremists do extreme things. As a DMC fan I knew Vergil would have some serious issues that would come to a head later on and the killing of the baby just confirmed it for me. Killing of the baby is something Akainu or Danzo would have done because they are extremists. There are so many things about this game one can hate on if he or she wanted to that make so much more sense than rambling about how Vergil killed a fucking baby.


I agree, the baby killing made perfect sense to me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> ninja gaiden series as a whole? Worse than DmC? You sure? O.o



I'm talking about 3, obviously.


----------



## convict (Feb 5, 2013)

I believe Darksiders also misuses the term Nephiliim. Seems like a trend now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

Jesus Christ people, DmC might be a stinking pile of shit but terminology in fiction doesn't have to blindly follow its original meaning if the writer wants to, they create their own version of whatever mythological monster or entity they're thinking about. This has been happening for years, decades, fucking centuries. This "Succubus/Nephilim are misnamed" complaining bullshit is fucking retarded.

Sure, the Succubus is still a terrible character but not because of the fucking name.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

convict said:


> I believe Darksiders also misuses the term Nephiliim. Seems like a trend now.


We are rebooting words now?

Fuck that trend :/


Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus Christ people, DmC might be a stinking pile of shit but terminology in fiction doesn't have to blindly follow its original meaning if the writer wants to, they create their own version of whatever mythological monster they're thinking about. This has been happening for years, decades, fucking centuries. This "Succubus is misnamed" complaining bullshit is fucking retarded.
> 
> Sure, the Succubus is still a terrible character but not because of the fucking name.



If there is already a term for a fictional character i have made. I would use that term instead of making my own.


And if anything is retarded it is when the is a term that many people are familiar with a creature, and you go and create your own.
That is...retarded.

Hypothetically i create an angel character in a game.
And during a interview people asked me "What kind of character is he?"
and i said "Well he's a Garbage so he has Garbage powers".

See? I used "garbage" as a term refering to angel race.


----------



## convict (Feb 5, 2013)

Next we will find out Kratos is in fact a Nephilim.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> If there is already a term for a fictional character i have made. I would use that term instead of making my own.



If you want to limit yourself to standard tropes and figures for the rest of your life, go ahead. There's plenty of writers who actually think outside the norm. There's hundreds of games, movies and books that do this, some do it better than others but it doesn't change the fact that you're trying way too fucking hard here. 

Complaining about the names they give the demons or races of this game is the most pointless complaint anyone could make about DmC. Focus on the actual problems of the game and not this cookie cutter bullshit.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm talking about 3, obviously.



it was not so obvious but yeah, 3 sucks. I would be amused if you thought DmC single handedly out do's the whole ninja gaiden series.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If you want to limit yourself to standard tropes and figures for the rest of your life, go ahead. There's plenty of writers who actually think outside the norm. There's hundreds of games, movies and books that do this. You're trying way too fucking hard here.
> 
> Complaining about the names they give the demons or races of this game is the most pointless complaint anyone could make about DmC. Focus on the actual problems of the game and not this cookie cutter bullshit.


No, i am not limiting myself.

Whether i have my own term for a creature that is known.
Or use a term that people are familiar with 

doesnt change the fact the creature is what it is.

Example if i create an angel character.
The familiar term is  "angel".
And my term was "garbage".

Both term doesnt change fact it's an angel. And people are more familiar with the word angel because it's established.


I am not limiting myself.

If i created a creature that was something that was never done before. 
SAY FOR EXAMPLE:

a hybrid creature of water element, bird, and a wolf.
And i said "This creature term is now called BaterWolf".

That i would do. 


But when there is a fucken already existing term for fictional creatures, why do i need to go on a retarded path and create my own terms for it?
Because i am so self centered?

"Oh this existing term is not good. My term is more deep!!!"
Fuck that dude.

AS LONG as there is a existing term for fictional creatures  i create i will use them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

And by the way, the classic Devil May Cry series does this in every fucking game.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2013)

convict said:


> Next we will find out Kratos is in fact a Nephilim.



i lol'd when i read this.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And by the way, the classic Devil May Cry series does this in every fucking game.


I don't think your points are bad. Infact i will create new terms where there is no existing term for a creation of mine.
But when you tell me i am limiting myself by using a already existing and familiar term for a creature, that's just stupid.

But tell me where in Devil May Cry did they do what you said. I am not doubting you, i am asking you to enlighten me.


If anything i am doing by using a existing term it is to make it more understandable for readers/watchers what my creature is.
If you create a chimera creature and say "You'll face a boss that is a Caragodosos" (where Caragodossos is your term for chimera).

That gives the readers/watchers a "black hole" picture. They have nothing to assosciate with that term. Until they have fought the boss.
But point is: When you tell them is when they should know what your talking about, not later.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 5, 2013)

Please tell me the thread is'nt about names being misused?DB pretty much summed it up, it's done in fiction alot not even factoring that writers add new traits to established monsters. 

Dmc is bad but not because Tameem has his own views on what counts as a Nephilim, it's bad for reasons more than this minor bullshit over names.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

lol at the last line "The news comes as Capcom reports a sharp surge in profits".

That's weird, isn't RE and DmC doing pretty lame?

Considering DmC used motion capture, and i hear it's very expensive.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 5, 2013)

> how desperately the IP needed an injection of new ideas and modernisation --which is exactly what the skillful Ninja Theory achieved
> 
> "Devil May Cry fans destroy brand out of spite"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 5, 2013)

How long must we suffer inept articles by idiots who never played a single DMC game, but thought they must share their invaluable opinion about this whole situation


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 5, 2013)

_"capcom dared to reinvent its IP for the 21st century"_

Devil May Cry came out in 2001. 

How are people like that allowed to report/write on games?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 5, 2013)

him on twitter:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> _"capcom dared to reinvent its IP for the 21st century"_
> 
> Devil May Cry came out in 2001.
> 
> How are people like that allowed to report/write on games?



The stagnation of games is helped by twats like him.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> him on twitter:


I think we found the admin of dmcforums.com


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


>



Fuck dat noise
[YOUTUBE]X2x1gDm0gzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

convict said:


> Next we will find out Kratos is in fact a Nephilim.



Nah he's just middle management sick of his dead end job and wants to stick it to his boss Aries.

Like office space but with more killing and violence.


----------



## Rashman (Feb 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


>



Man... shitheads like these really piss me off!

Supporting a shit game while being completely ignorant to the legitimate complains about the shit game.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

Imagine a car came out.

It was from a huge manufacturer, lots of advertisement and hype is created for this car; it is the newest model from a line of cars that have an increasing following.  However, people do not like the new car--it has features that seem frivolous and is missing several functions that, while not NECESSARY, were a key feature and selling point of the previous models.

After a terrible launch and release, the car doesn't sell well at all, loses market value incredibly quickly, etc. 

Do you think you would have any consumer reviewers lambasting people for not buying the new car because they didn't want it?  Why are video games viewed in this bizarro world where the consumers are somehow obligated to enjoy and pay for all these games, and by grovelling we're allowed to buy and play these glorious bastions of art?  Holy shit.  Just reading it makes me mad.  Even if I thought DmC was better than cocaine cut with rocket fuel I'd be mad.

Every single, solitary thing wrong with video game culture in one article.  Hot damn.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Imagine a car came out.
> 
> It was from a huge manufacturer, lots of advertisement and hype is created for this car; it is the newest model from a line of cars that have an increasing following.  However, people do not like the new car--it has features that seem frivolous and is missing several functions that, while not NECESSARY, were a key feature and selling point of the previous models.
> 
> ...


And the irony.
The DAM IRONY

The people saying "Its about white hair" on sites, are the Bob Bargas of Gaming industry.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't _hate_ the game.

However, it's hard to continue as it becomes tedious and boring.  

Gaming Journalism does not exist.  I'd submit that it hasn't ever existed.  It's not a bunch of journalists gleaning and combing for information from sources to get a story; it's a bunch of fucking freelance PR reps telling people exactly what companies want them to say.  It's the companies that leak the information; it's the companies that approach these sites and blogs to get the information out there; it's the companies who decide WHAT is leaked (barring the few, legitimate leaks), WHEN and to WHOM.  

There is no journalism.  And, ergo, there is no integrity to uphold.  There never was.  These people are incredibly self-important, self-righteous and only because they're allowed to be that--they are completely and utterly unnecessary, a useless, extra appendage that serves no purpose in the industry.  All this information that given to the public could be done so directly from the publishers.  Kotaku, Giant Bomb, Gamespot... everything.

There is very real conflict of interest when you advertise for a game and also review it, report on it and so forth.  All the exclusive content can go to whomever they want because, like I said, there is no damn journalism in the Video Game industry.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Imagine a car came out.
> 
> It was from a huge manufacturer, lots of advertisement and hype is created for this car; it is the newest model from a line of cars that have an increasing following.  However, people do not like the new car--it has features that seem frivolous and is missing several functions that, while not NECESSARY, were a key feature and selling point of the previous models.
> 
> ...



Tameem wouldn't show us the carfax before we bought that hunk of junk.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

I got something to announce to fellow anti-DmC.

Starting tomorrow i will not be seen in this thread for months to come.

So just let ya know incase you wonder where i am gone to.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2013)

Still true


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 5, 2013)

Blaming the fans for the shortcoming of the games is definitly the way to go.

Because the players must buy every goddamn thing the video game industry does.

Sure thing.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Gino said:


> Still true



Jim Sterling , biggest moron i've seen.
So many people like him, and that's fine.

But i don't get how you can like someone as patronizing as him.  And he's one of the contributors of belittling fans during DmC controversy.

I guess as long as he keeps using sarcasm people will keep clapping though - which is really weird - i think he's a overglorified idiot.

His sarcasm isn't the least appealing.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 5, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


>


What the fuck...?

All this guy had to do was simply report that the sales for DmC have been abysmal, but no, he had to put in his two idiotic and worthless cents into it. 

It's shit like this why the gaming industry is going down the drain with people actually defending this entire reboot and essentially saying that the _fans are wrong for not buying this._ This isn't even the first time I've seen somebody saying something like that.

No, the fans didn't want DmC and they damn well made sure that this fact was known. This entire farce has been nothing but a dick slap to the face of the majority of DMC fans.

I don't think it's sad at all that this game is failing. The demo was put out and not a lot of people liked it, the shitty ending was revealed, the wig scene, and TamTam insulted DMC and it's old fans. This game actually pretty much had this coming.

But what's really sad is saying that a reason why we hate this game and are against it is because of a fucking_ hairstyle change._


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

If there's one thing that DmC made apparent, it was revealing how unprofessional and out of touch or just plain casual gaming journalism can be with certain genres. Action games in the veins of Bayonetta, Devil May Cry and God Hand make that very clear.

Because remember, if you didn't buy the game, you killed it for being a "hater". Not because this game had no idea who it was marketing to.

It boggles the mind.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If there's one thing that DmC made apparent, it was revealing how unprofessional and out of touch or just plain casual gaming journalism can be with certain genres. Action games in the veins of Bayonetta, Devil May Cry and God Hand make that very clear.



Hardcore gamers need to unite. So that they can flush away crap money sites like IGN.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

lol here we go


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol here we go



I saw that coming...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fpdoTkyrfs[/YOUTUBE]

Yes, fans are to blame for DmC low sales.
They didn't want to buy it.

Now let's burn the fans like a witch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

> Did fans of Devil May Cry destroy the brand by not buying the reboot?



Why.

Sometimes I'm just speechless at stuff like this.

We destroyed the brand, guys. We apparently made the game, not Ninja Theory. They? They're obviously exempt from all responsibility. 

I'm really faded with the gaming industry, I should really just focus on the fucking games and stop being disappointed at every turn.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why.
> 
> Sometimes I'm just speechless at stuff like this.
> 
> ...


MGR
MGR
MGR
MGR

Let's have fun


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If there's one thing that DmC made apparent, it was revealing how unprofessional and out of touch or just plain casual gaming journalism can be with certain genres. Action games in the veins of Bayonetta, Devil May Cry and God Hand make that very clear.
> 
> Because remember, if you didn't buy the game, you killed it for being a "hater". Not because this game had no idea who it was marketing to.
> 
> It boggles the mind.



It's kinda the same how COD and HALO is heavily praised and revered and deemed a success  just because a lot of people bought it so they can frag their buddies online.

It's no wonder companies decide to just repackage the same shit every year.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 5, 2013)

Honestly the hilarious thing is that blaming the game's lack of financial success on core fans just puts a spotlight on the fact that the game completely failed the one thing it set out to do, which was draw in NEW fans.



Amatsu said:


> It's kinda the same how COD and HALO is heavily praised and revered and deemed a success  just because a lot of people bought it so they can frag their buddies online.
> 
> It's no wonder companies decide to just repackage the same shit every year.



Eh, not always, but I get what you're saying. I think Halo 4 was one instance where most of the praise was deserved.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Why.
> 
> Sometimes I'm just speechless at stuff like this.
> 
> ...



The article isn't actually that bad. The headline was meant to shock, but his main point was that brands / products aren't self sustaining.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol here we go



Keep an eye out for this guy from now on.
Don't like how Forbes is cluttered however.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

People didn't know about Erik Kain?

Somebody on Facebook linked me one of his articles like 6 months ago and I've been checking up on his updates regularly since.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

@Whip

I read the article. And for a second i thought he was a actual game journalist.
Then at the end he says "Yes, the fans are the blame for DmC sales".

Like where are you going with saying this? Of course fans are to blame because they didn't like the game.


But are we on a "Whos to blame" thing everytime a game doesnt sell?

Oh i forgot, this is DmC - the game developed by Ninja theory. The company that produces games that everyone says "Was a crime that people didnt play their game".

Really? REally???




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> People didn't know about Erik Kain?
> 
> Somebody on Facebook linked me one of his articles like 6 months ago and I've been checking up on his updates regularly since.


Please enlighten me on where he stands in DmC controversy, for or against DmC?

And has he played previous games?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly the hilarious thing is that blaming the game's lack of financial success on core fans just puts a spotlight on the fact that the game completely failed the one thing it set out to do, which was draw in NEW fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh I wouldn't know. I tried but I could never really get into the whole Halo universe. Then again I'm a hypocrite too as I don't play multiplayer I sort of enjoyed Modern Warfare and Black Ops single player storylines on the basis of them being interactive movies.  I wouldn't say they were a masterpiece but they were always good enough to keep me interested at least.

 Maybe the reason I couldn't get into Halo was due to me not being a huge science fiction buff.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Please enlighten me on where he stands in DmC controversy, for or against DmC?
> 
> And has he played previous games?



He never really brings his personal opinion on the game into the articles, rather keeping in with the arguments surrounding the controversy--like this one here.

He says he had a fun time with the game, but, _like an adult_, he says not only that people were justified in _not_ liking the game, and that he can understand why, explains that people did exactly what they were told to do when Mass Effect 3 came out:  

Vote with their wallets.

Now that they have, consumers are being blamed again.  You should backtrack his articles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Eh I wouldn't know. I tried but I could never really get into the whole Halo universe. Then again I'm a hypocrite too as I don't play multiplayer I sort of enjoyed Modern Warfare and Black Ops single player storylines on the basis of them being interactive movies.  I wouldn't say they were a masterpiece but they were always good enough to keep me interested at least.
> 
> Maybe the reason I couldn't get into Halo was due to me not being a huge science fiction buff.



Halo honestly isn't really about science, not like ME is.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He never really brings his personal opinion on the game into the articles, rather keeping in with the arguments surrounding the controversy--like this one here.
> 
> He says he had a fun time with the game, but, _like an adult_, he says not only that people were justified in _not_ liking the game, and that he can understand why, explains that people did exactly what they were told to do when Mass Effect 3 came out:
> 
> ...


At first i thought he was one of those dumb people. 

But i liked his article. It's pretty cool.

But i don't get why he's answering "Yes, the fans are to b lame".
I mean what wrong has fans done if they don't buy the game? 

Do we have no free will? Must we buy a game? 


Overall, my impression is: Pretty good about the article now.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> At first i thought he was one of those dumb people.
> 
> But i liked his article. It's pretty cool.
> 
> ...



I think you're missing some... nuances about the statement.

It's a joke.

People who did not buy the game are literally the reason the game sold poorly; that's not really anything other than numbers.  How you spin it is a different story.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol here we go



Am I suppose to read and criticize the article? I mean because it sounds like he's siding with fans for voting with their wallets, and damning the publishers along with the media for claiming fans should shut-up and accept what we're given.

It's a good article, not a bad one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The article isn't actually that bad. The headline was meant to shock, but his main point was that brands / products aren't self sustaining.



Wow, I jumped the boat on that one, huh?

Should've actually read the thing.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 5, 2013)

It's a positive article.

Nuoh my god, read it instead of asking!


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Halo honestly isn't really about science, not like ME is.



Well I consider it scifi in the same vein Star Trek and other shows of that type are


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

I admit i jumped the boat too. But then i read the article before you Dr. told me more.

I just was unsure of his last line in the article 

Nice to see some gaming journalism. When i read it i was "Shit this guy is telling the truth".

But Dr. u cant really blame us. So many fools do anything to get ratings by making shit comments on fans.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah that guy actually defended the fans in response to the previous article _*Devil May Cry fans are a crying shame. *_


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2013)

It seems people didn't read Kain's article. 

Yes fans destroyed the brand he says but its due to them believing Ninja Theory destroyed it first so fair game. Also the gaming industry says vote with your wallets and when they do and the sales are abysmal, fas are blamed. 

I like this guy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 5, 2013)

Really any journalist who sneers at the consumer for not buying something just reveals themselves as freelance PR.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2013)

DevilMaycry.org is fucking retarded I now get my daily lol's there.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Gino said:


> DevilMaycry.org is fucking retarded I now get my daily lol's there.


For most parts yes.

They defend Tameem.
Tameem says Trish is a prostitute
They want Trish to return in DmC2.

uuuuh what?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Gino said:


> DevilMaycry.org is fucking retarded I now get my daily lol's there.



They probably just want to take anything they can get since it's better than nothing.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> For most parts yes.
> 
> They defend Tameem.
> Tameem says Trish is a prostitute
> ...



Most peeps there would rather commit seppuku then admit their wrong.



Amatsu said:


> They probably just want to take anything they can get since it's better than nothing.



Not the problem.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

One of them is blaming the fanbase? What fanbase?

There are DMC
and DmC

I guess when you lost you like to bring in DMC fanbase and blame them and yourself as well.


They are so retarded they don't even accept that it failed.

DmC: first Capcom hoped for 5m
Then 2M
Then 1.2m

How more can it go before u can consider it a failure?


+ look at the game.
Full of bugs.
Style + score is flawed.

No taunt
No 60 fps
No lock on
And bosses are easy to kill.


I mean how do you consider that a success?


Also read this comment:

_If it crashed and burned, why did it make 1/3 of DMC4 in sales, get so many good reviews, and still has a fanbase? _


Good reviews = causaul fucken corrupt advertisement sites. IGN!

Fans? What fans? I am no longer a fan.

I will enjoy Dante and the gameplay from past DMC games but i wont be buying any DMC game from now on produced by Capcom. Even if the game is good i still wont buy it. I said the same thing about DmC as well. so yeah.





EDIT OMG:
Listen to this comment:
_So? I thought DMC4 Dante would fit perfectly in a gay bar. But that's just an opinion, just like Tameen gave his. _

The outrageous part? Not that Dmc 4 Dante would fit in a gay bar, but this moron claims Tameem gave his "opinion" when he said Dante would get laughed out in a bar.

WRONG He stated it as a fact.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Gino said:


> Most peeps there would rather commit seppuku then admit their wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the problem.



Well I can't imagine any other reason  why anyone would try to argue the game has no flaws and is full of shakespearean storytelling when it's obviously not. Honestly fandoms confuse me sometimes. We all want good quality stuff and demand it, but then they're also willing to praise even the smelliest pile of shit just because it gives them something to cling too. Whereas I'm of the opinion that if you're fans why would you want to cling to that kind of garbage? You should expect and want better. But I guess I'm just the kind of person who is naive and only capable of seeing things in black and white.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol someone posted a pic of DINO with a Brad LEe dlc costume.
AS a "Look at this shit".

And then the moron in the thread replied "At least he doesn't look like a rodeo clown" and post a DMC 4 Dante.

This guy is buthurt very much.

EDIT:
Listen to this idiot:
_This is exactly what I've been saying throughout this entire time whenever somebody trashes DmC and wanted the original back. I know people didn't ask for DmC, b*ut Capcom overheard the fans about wanting something new. Now they did it and then made the whole situation worse. *_

WRONG: Capcom rebooted DMC because of Keji Inafune. So shut your mouth u fool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 5, 2013)

We didn't want something new we wanted something with more soul to it.
I mean what was there did have it in DMC4.
But you could say that...
DMC4 didn't quite have DMC3's fire.
(you should get the reference)


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Well I can't imagine any other reason  why anyone would try to argue the game has no flaws and is full of shakespearean storytelling when it's obviously not. Honestly fandoms confuse me sometimes. We all want good quality stuff and demand it, but then they're also willing to praise even the smelliest pile of shit just because it gives them something to cling too. Whereas I'm of the opinion that if you're fans why would you want to cling to that kind of garbage? You should expect and want better. But I guess I'm just the kind of person who is naive and only capable of seeing things in black and white.




Well when you put it that way.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2013)

This guy has serious issues.


> And that's why I'm gonna be telling you to shut the hell up. In _*MY*_  opinion, you guys said enough! It's like you guys are trying to make  your opinions facts, even though I think you know better. (Unless if you  stuck up)
> 
> Seriously, even if I hated the game, I still know when to stop.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 5, 2013)

FUCK THE BAYONETTA FANS. You assholes only bought 1.24 million? ONLY 1.24 MILLION? ASSHOLES ALL OF YOU, YOU ARE TO BLAME WHY BAYONETTA IS ON WIIU. MAYBE IF YOU STOPPED BITCHING ABOUT SEXISM AND SAW THAT BAYONETTA IS ACTUALLY A DEEP CHARACTER AND PULLED YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASSES FOR ONE MINUTE YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER!

Also fuck anyone who bought more google phones than iphones. And anyone who didn't buy windows 8. And god for not buying enough THQ stock. /sarcasticrant

Because us consumers are responsible for everything. In a sense, that article is absolutely right, WE are directly to blame for the failure of DmC. When it came down to it the gaming community did something I never thought was possible, they spoke with their wallets, many of them didn't buy it for stupid decisions and many more didn't buy them for more rational and understandable decisions. When it came down to it, Ninja Theory released a product and we shunned it. This is actually a big thing in the industry and should be commended, not more shit flinging between bittered fans and shameless "professionals" acting like children. 

This entire DmC fiasco has proven why the gaming industry cannot and should not be taken seriously. When you have professionals blaming the CONSUMER and throwing away their valid responses then bash anyone whose opinion differs from their (payed off) own they act more childish than the actual trolls that try to bait them. Also calling Gaf a bad word? 

In the midst of all this bullshittery there is a very bright light, this game bombed. It wasn't because of changing markets, or waning interest, because Ninja Gaiden 3, Devil May Cry 4, Bayonetta, all outsold it. This was a proactive movement that made the game tank as hard as it did in spite of the raving reviews and previews and Capcoms best marketing efforts and I for one am happy that DmC came to pass because it seemed to be the final straw that made gamers finally vote with their wallets and make a statement to these big companies that spend more money on focus groups and marketing than the actual game itself.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> We didn't want something new we wanted something with more soul to it.
> I mean what was there did have it in DMC4.
> But you could say that...
> DMC4 didn't quite have DMC3's fire.
> (you should get the reference)



Well at the very least DMC4 tried to have the same fire as the other games and that's why it's more acceptable than this, but yeah I agree with you. One of the things that ruin this game is that the spirit of the old games is non existent. You might as well say you're playing as Tameem himself trying to play out his political agenda fantasies or something. Even if this is a reboot I don't feel like I'm Dante. I don't feel like I'm actually around Vergil or Lady or even Trish. Plus I don't really feel like I'm stopping demons just the corporations. I mean you might as well have made Mundas the head of wall street and called this OWS the game and it'd still be the same fucking thing.


----------



## creative (Feb 6, 2013)

according to Erik Kain, I'm the reason pokemon and call of duty are still relevent after nearly more than 10 years. I'm not sure if I should be proud of the fact that a new generation is actually enjoying the games I still play, or if I should be ashamed that I haven't grown the hell up yet. probably abit of both.

thanks . I now have a favorite journalist to stalk insistently throughout the internet.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> We didn't want something new we wanted something with more soul to it.
> I mean what was there did have it in DMC4.
> But you could say that...
> DMC4 didn't quite have DMC3's fire.
> (you should get the reference)


It's ironic really. The only critique there is for DMC 4 is that it's just not finished.
How wanting a finished product translated into getting a useless "reboot" that's even less finished only Capcom knows.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 6, 2013)

Move aside, hip and edgy coming through.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't really agree with the zelda part.


----------



## Pein (Feb 6, 2013)

other m was total shit though.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 6, 2013)

> This is interesting to me.
> 
> On the one hand, Parfitt is absolutely correct. Thanks to fans not buying the game, it sold worse than expected. When you strip away motive, all that remains are cold, hard numbers.
> 
> ...



He's mocking people for putting blame solely on the fans. Fans not buying something will lead to a game being killed but the fault also goes to the people who made the game as well for not delivering to the fans.



> Yet here we have an example of that very self-same thing happening right before our eyes, and now it turns out that voting with one’s wallet is actually akin to destroying a brand out of spite.
> 
> *It’s almost—almost!—as if some people think game publishers are entitled to sales regardless of whether or not customers particularly care for the product*



Guy admits he found the game fun but he's taking an unbiased approach.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 6, 2013)

Pein said:


> other m was total shit though.



That was the point. They wanted to take a more cinematic approach with Samus and tried to make her more relatable and the gameplay was quite frankly, utter horseshit. Other than the black hair Other M played out EXACTLY like DmC.

With the exception that Samus is a whiny little bitch whereas Dante is a smug douche. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Other M non-canon anyways since it disregards the Prime series?


Other M x DmC crossover anyone? .....anyone?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Other M non-canon anyways since it disregards the Prime series?



It's the other way around.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 6, 2013)

**Eiji Aonuma coupled with fucking Sakamoto and Tameem**

Who was the brainless chucklefuck who thought that made any sense? He might not exactly be pushing the boundaries of the franchise but he's still keeping it relevant with new things (Bad and good). Sakamoto and Tameem completely destroyed what they worked on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2013)

Sakamoto is George Lucas and Tameem Michael Bay, Eiji Aonuma I would say is like Peter Jackson.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Eiji Aonuma coupled with fucking Sakamoto and Tameem**
> 
> Who was the brainless chucklefuck who thought that made any sense? He might not exactly be pushing the boundaries of the franchise but he's still keeping it relevant with new things (Bad and good). Sakamoto and Tameem completely destroyed what they worked on.



well don't blame me on that I only just found the picture.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 6, 2013)

DMC fans: "We don't like this!"

Video Game Journalism: "Who cares your just a minority"

*fans don't buy it"

Video Game Journalism: "Fuck you for not buying it! This is all your fault, *insert bullshit rant about hair colour*"


----------



## lathia (Feb 6, 2013)

Just started playing this yesterday. Not going to lie, the writing is cheesy as hell, but I'm enjoying the combo system. It just fits. I can see myself enjoying a few weeks of this, then forgetting about it. Much like the GoW franchise.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> It's the other way around.



Other way around.  Ironic really, since the Prime series was made by a Western game company, yet managed to almost seaminglessly capture the essence and gameplay of Metroid and transpose it onto a FPS, all the while making a point to respect the integrity of the other games while introducing their own lore.

And you want to talk about Samus's softer side?  Play Zero Mission!  We got to see her as a kid.  You could unlock artwork depicting Samus as actually having of a social life.  At one point of the game, Samus loses her power suit completely and you see that despite how much of a badass she is, she really isn't a match for Space Pirates and can very easily die.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2013)

I think Nintendo is smart enough to brush it under the rug.

The last time they did this we got the Zelda CD-i games and, well, they're not even recognized by the series.  Hopefully Other M takes suit.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think Nintendo is smart enough to brush it under the rug.
> 
> The last time they did this we got the Zelda CD-i games and, well, they're not even recognized by the series.  Hopefully Other M takes suit.



I feel that Metroid will be going on a long hiatus.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh man I would totally play that. I hear it takes place in the fucking sky instead of Hyrule. So innovative.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder has this been posted another article from Fobes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 6, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> DMC fans: "We don't like this!"
> 
> Video Game Journalism: "Who cares your just a minority"
> 
> ...


That's why western video game journalism always was a pathetic joke.


----------



## Pein (Feb 6, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Move aside, hip and edgy coming through.



The costume is sorta ninja inspired, he has some kunai on his back and the cloth looks cool in motion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Pein said:


> The costume is sorta ninja inspired, he has some kunai on his back and the cloth looks cool in motion.



Why they didn't use it for the main one I'll never know.
[YOUTUBE]NtHF4fIeFJw[/YOUTUBE]
9/10


----------



## Pein (Feb 6, 2013)

plus he's wearing chuck taylor's and arm bandages he's like a naruto inspired teen superhero. He nails the look when using aquila, makes it look like fuma shuriken. Anyway its a cool costume, looks different enough.


----------



## Gino (Feb 6, 2013)

YO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Gino said:


> YO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 6, 2013)

A 3DS cartoony rpg from 2012 outsold DmC fucking instantly 

I'm actually gonna buy it too, dat Level 5.


----------



## creative (Feb 6, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> A 3DS cartoony rpg from 2012 outsold DmC fucking instantly
> 
> I'm actually gonna buy it too, dat Level 5.



I'd expect no less from the company that makes Inazuma Eleven games feel like the anime it's supposed to represent.


----------



## Gino (Feb 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Gino said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gino (Feb 6, 2013)

Dat Shitstorm


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 6, 2013)

i'll say again


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2013)

Someone should post all our DmC threads on their board.


----------



## Gino (Feb 6, 2013)

You won't be winning shit over there waste of time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Someone should post all our DmC threads on their board.



We are on part 5.
I imagine if they read all of them it would change their minds quite a bit.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 6, 2013)

Pein said:


> The costume is sorta ninja inspired, he has some kunai on his back and the cloth looks cool in motion.



His shirt looks more like he's wearing a tarp or something made out of plastic.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 6, 2013)

You know I can fault DmC for a lot of things but not for ripping off a story. So what if they copied a story from a book? It's rare that video games push the boundaries of story telling - it's really just a vehicle for the gameplay. I'd rather play a game with good gameplay and a crap story than a good story and crap gameplay. If the story was that good, I'd just watch the cutscenes on Youtube. 

THAT's what they fundamentally got wrong - the gameplay is nowhere near as addictive or compelling. You can respec and unlock the skills on the first playthrough that it doesn't even make you curious as to what you can do. 

DMC3 had you unlock various levels of the style. I always looked forward to unlocking lvl3 swordmaster and trickster. 

Rebooting and everything is just fine - had the game had as tight and as fun a combat system as dmc3 then that'd be enough for me. I'd skip the cutscenes just to do battle. 

I dunno - if this dmc had the same combat system as dmc3 (or maybe 4), would you hate it as much? Or could you even come to learn to like the game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

DmC didn't push the boundaries at all 
There are game where the story is just as important however.
RPG's come to mind.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 6, 2013)

What if DmC had been a ripoff of watchmen?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 6, 2013)

Donte: The World will Shout Save us, and I whisper...FUCK YOU!


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2013)

No, DmC's story is bad.  

I guess you can ignore that it's mostly just bland and borrows heavily from They Live and panders to people who wear Guy Fawkes and think the government is evil, but it's so full of plotholes, asinine characterization and some of least likable characters I've ever seen in a game.

Holy shit, they're all bad.  Even Dragon Age 2 had Varric.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Donte has too many fucks to give.


----------



## convict (Feb 6, 2013)

> FUCK THE BAYONETTA FANS. You assholes only bought 1.24 million? ONLY 1.24 MILLION? ASSHOLES ALL OF YOU, YOU ARE TO BLAME WHY BAYONETTA IS ON WIIU.



Ummm...are you sure the Bayonetta _fans_ are to blame? Conceivably the fans are the ones who pushed the sales to that amount and it is the _lack_ of fans that created the limit to these mediocre sales. Don't blame the fans of the game unless you want them to by 3 copies each or something. Blame the people who do not give it a chance.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2013)

Sega is to blame, because they were forced to downsize to only their most valuable IP's. Platinum were already making Bayonetta 2 for 360/PS3, but circumstances forced their hand to stop production


----------



## convict (Feb 6, 2013)

Well that is the proximate cause but ultimately if more fans would have emerged then Bayonetta would have been classified as a valuable IP.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sega is to blame, because they were forced to downsize to only their most valuable IP's. Platinum were already making Bayonetta 2 for 360/PS3, but circumstances forced their hand to stop production



All they have is Sonic


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 6, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> What if DmC had been a ripoff of watchmen?



Who Ninja Theory's the Ninja Theory?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All they have is Sonic



What about Phantasy Star, Virtual On, Sakura Taisen......


----------



## Gino (Feb 7, 2013)

convict said:


> Ummm...are you sure the Bayonetta _fans_ are to blame? Conceivably the fans are the ones who pushed the sales to that amount and it is the _lack_ of fans that created the limit to these mediocre sales. Don't blame the fans of the game unless you want them to by 3 copies each or something. Blame the people who do not give it a chance.



DedValve has Godlike sarcasm.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Who Ninja Theory's the Ninja Theory?



Tameem and DmC fans: You just don't get it; it's 2deep4u.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 7, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Tameem and DmC fans: You just don't get it; it's 2deep4u.



Then they pop in disc 2 of Xenogears.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All they have is Sonic



And Yakuza games.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2013)

Did someone order some FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU?!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTQFpwZwk-w&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krypton (Feb 7, 2013)

Am a little scare for Bayonetta 2 since Kamiya's name is not in any of the production details. 

Hope am proving wrong, and he's just as much part of it as he was in part 1.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> And Yakuza games.



And Total War.

And Football manager.

And now Relic.

Meaning that they have Warhammer now. And Company of Heroes.

They're focusing more on the PC market lately. And are only betting on sure money makers mostly. They still published The Cave lately. That said, if Bayonetta 2 is a success, I don't doubt Sega will publish the 3rd game by itself.



Krypton said:


> Am a little scare for Bayonetta 2 since Kamiya's name is not in any of the production details.
> 
> Hope am proving wrong, and he's just as much part of it as he was in part 1.



He's supervising director. And the actual director of 2 was the combat director of Bayonetta 1. Bayonetta 1 wouldn't be as good as it was without this guy.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 7, 2013)

Football manager. My Best sega game currently.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm all for the Yakuza games myself. I'm pretty pissed that they haven't brought the first two to the PS3 as a HD collection yet.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 7, 2013)

Krypton said:


> Am a little scare for Bayonetta 2 since Kamiya's name is not in any of the production details.
> 
> Hope am proving wrong, and he's just as much part of it as he was in part 1.



Kamiya is the supervisor


----------



## Krypton (Feb 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And Total War.
> 
> And Football manager.
> 
> ...



That's good to know. 

Didn't want a repeat of DMC2.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 7, 2013)

Sega also has Valkyria series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sega also has Valkyria series.



Does that sell?  I thought they moved it to handhelds and shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 7, 2013)

They sell like hot pies. Even after they moved to PSP and secluded themselves to Japan alone. In fact third part, a Japanese PSP exclusive, sold more than both predecessors.

If any new installment gonna come out it's gonna be a guaranteed hit. And if it's gonna be a big console international release, hoo boy.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## creative (Feb 7, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Kamiya is the supervisor



I think Inaba is going to direct so yeah. this will be good.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 7, 2013)

convict said:


> Ummm...are you sure the Bayonetta _fans_ are to blame? Conceivably the fans are the ones who pushed the sales to that amount and it is the _lack_ of fans that created the limit to these mediocre sales. Don't blame the fans of the game unless you want them to by 3 copies each or something. Blame the people who do not give it a chance.



.............


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2013)

DedValve said:


> .............





He's a fan of this game, don't worry about it.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 7, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> He's a fan of this game, don't worry about it.






Worry is my middle name.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2013)

So, who here has actually bought the game?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 7, 2013)

I pirated it, played until mission 4 on nehpilm and then said fuck it. Got better things to store with the 8gbs it was taking up. Combat isn't bad, but the PC camera makes me dizzy as shit. You control it using the mouse, and the attack buttons are left and right click, F for launcher. You can rebind the keys, but I didn't play it long enough to give a shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dude, playing with Keyboard could make DMC3 & 4 shit too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Dude, playing with Keyboard could make DMC3 & 4 shit too.



Not as shit as DmC


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 7, 2013)

Exactly. 

Still, the cutsences and Eva's whole stint across the mansion was just lol. In DMC they'd have Sparda fighting the fuckers back while Eva probably uses clerical spells to erect a small barrier while running away with Vergil and Dante. This is just me though, I forget if Sparda was actually still on Earth, or maybe doing business so they attacked while Eva was just there or something. In DmC, we get this BS.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 7, 2013)

Any hack and slash without controller sucks. FPS games however is a different story when using keyboard and mouse. Very different...in a good way.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 7, 2013)

RTS/MMO/FPS = Keyboard and mouse
HacknSlash/TPS = Controller
Fighter = fightpad
Everything else = WAGGLE CONTROLS.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So, who here has actually bought the game?



It came in to work.

I checked it out.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 7, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So, who here has actually bought the game?



My brother did. He beat it in one sitting, then lent it to me and I did too. He did it because he actually enjoyed the game - I did it because I was rushing to get to the good part. Which never showed up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> My brother did. He beat it in one sitting, then lent it to me and I did too. He did it because he actually enjoyed the game - I did it because I was rushing to get to the good part. Which never showed up.



What was the good part according to your brother


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 7, 2013)

"...And I have a bigger dick"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 7, 2013)

For me I was bored. Plus I needed more material. But I don't have a bone in my body to finish the game.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What was the good part according to your brother



I dunno. He just said he really enjoyed it. Which is fine. I mean, there aren't any rules that say you _can't_ enjoy it. It's just not up to scratch for enthusiasts of the genre is all.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 7, 2013)

Question,who else likes the dmc4 boss fight against the conqueror of fire hell? I liked the idea though he aint tough that much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

i liked him because he gave you a different weapon this time.. that's why i also liked the lesbian frogs boss


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 8, 2013)

That was a cool fight for being so hot 

I wish Itsuno is signed on for DMC5 

Everyone looks to Kamiya and Platinum without realizing that Itsuno's team was the one who made DMC3 to begin with 

Not to say DMC1 and all the games platinum have made are bad or anything as action games

They are actually really great!


----------



## Gino (Feb 8, 2013)

I.P banned from Devilmaycry.org


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> For me I was bored. Plus I needed more material. But I don't have a bone in my body to finish the game.



Couldn't even bring yourself to finish eh?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 8, 2013)

Gino said:


> I.P banned from Devilmaycry.org


How will you go on living now?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

So about that "Classic Dante" DLC, what happens when you get to the "Not in a million years scene"?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 8, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> So about that "Classic Dante" DLC, what happens when you get to the "Not in a million years scene"?



The game crashes and you can never play it again.

Some call it "the mercy DLC"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> That was a cool fight for being so hot
> 
> I wish Itsuno is signed on for DMC5
> 
> ...



if its possible i want a mixture of DMC 3 and 4 plus some new elements as well.. like i said before i want on the fly changing of classes like in Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia


----------



## Lulu (Feb 8, 2013)

Velocity gave the best scenario for dmc5. I saved that page. Cant forget it


----------



## DedValve (Feb 8, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> How will you go on living now?



By absorbing the souls of the Tameem followers.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> The game crashes and you can never play it again.
> 
> Some call it "the mercy DLC"



Nope, it's pre recorded movie.
It's regular Donte.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 8, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nope, it's pre recorded movie.
> It's regular Donte.


You didn't just replied seriously to my non serious reply....


----------



## Hitt (Feb 8, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nope, it's pre recorded movie.
> It's regular Donte.



I loved that part too.  The game has so many cutscenes every damn mission that you're hitting the select button constantly.

Cause really...who cares about the gameplay right?  I wanna see cutscenes!


----------



## Lulu (Feb 8, 2013)

Am going to tv troupes to check out the kinda troupes this DmC game used.lol


----------



## convict (Feb 8, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> He's a fan of this game, don't worry about it.



I'm not a fan of this game. It is pretty forgettable. Average story, ok visuals and combat that is quite good for its genre but a step back from its predecessors and other elite titles like the older NG. I just don't despise its very existence like the rest of  you people. Just because I call people out for grasping at straws in their hate (especially when there are so many other things about the game they can pick to hate) doesn't mean I like the game.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 8, 2013)

Meh it was just like the other dmc to me. But it was a step down in the action from the other ones. I won't say I hate it but meh. The other dmc get a meh and maybe a nod.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 8, 2013)

Atleast its not so bad people had to petition for a better ending/ story


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Couldn't even bring yourself to finish eh?



It's like swimming upstream in a river of manufactured shit. At 30fps.

Besides I'm busy playing Eternal Punishment to give a darn really.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fee0GYSTebg&noredirect=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2013)

Now  you've really crossed the line.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Now  you've really crossed the line.



Your hate for me is divine.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 8, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Meh it was just like the other dmc to me. The other dmc get a meh and maybe a nod.


U mad bro               **


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Your hate for me is divine.



My love yearns your suffer.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-6lOiuyTCA[/YOUTUBE]

Man I'd love for someone to make a boxart of DmC using Kamen Rider Kiva characters. Particularly Kiva as Donte, Taiga as Vorgil, etc.


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 8, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> U mad bro               **



That is my name. But anyways the action in this game is boring. Really don't care about the story the other dmc had a linear storyline  so it didn't both me. Had a few scenes that made me chuckle from the overused action movies lines.


----------



## Gino (Feb 8, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Man I'd love for someone to make a boxart of DmC using Kamen Rider Kiva characters. Particularly Kiva as Donte, Taiga as Vorgil, etc.



Don't compare kiva and this garbarge.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 8, 2013)

Gino said:


> Don't compare kiva and this garbarge.



I'm not comparing Kiva to DmC. I'd much rather compare Kiva to DMC3 if I had to compare it to any part of the series. I'm just saying I'd like to see someone make that kind of boxart for lulz.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANEt7s6bu6Q[/YOUTUBE]

Because Agito

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVfX32uXLFM[/YOUTUBE]

And Blade


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 8, 2013)

Here we go COUNT ZERO!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hFIW5j4gDzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]hFIW5j4gDzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## DeathScream (Feb 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]hFIW5j4gDzw[/YOUTUBE]



Sheriff Dorbte and Nerorb Kid

killing demons and bringin the law since 2002, until DONTE screwed everything


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]hFIW5j4gDzw[/YOUTUBE]



Orber of the Sworb


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r_BOTsWBr9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DLB5kmu7S5Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gvY3FyXR0U4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2013)

Son of Sporba


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 9, 2013)

where's vorbgil?


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2013)

U mad bro said:


> Meh it was just like the other dmc to me. But it was a step down in the action from the other ones. I won't say I hate it but meh. The other dmc get a meh and maybe a nod.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2013)

To all the DmC apologists



Fuck youuuuuuu


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2013)

PLAGUE UPON THOU! PLAGUE UPON THEE! PLAGUE UPON THINE!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2013)

Considering DmC's sales, wouldn't that be the other way around? I mean, Dante has DMC3 and UMvC3...


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 9, 2013)

GGNOREVTHX Close thread!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2013)

So someone provided a rundown for The Chronicles of Vergil comic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *CoV Synopsis:*
> 
> Like the DMC3 manga, it takes place one year before the game (DmC) .. although hilariously the text actually says "one year later" when it's clearly in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 10, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Considering DmC's sales, wouldn't that be the other way around?


Seriously.
DMC is a multimillion franchise while DmC is a biggest failure of recent years.
Uncle Dante should be lying in a lounge near the pool at his huge mansion, being massaged by Trish and Lady. While Donte should be sucking cocks in a cheap wubstep club for a dose of crack.

So basically nothing would have changed for Donte after this game.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 10, 2013)

Just when I thought the writing couldnot get worse the comic comes in.


Originally from IGN, taken from Neogaf:




"Spoilers ahoy, for those wishing to experience the highs and lows (mostly the latter) of the DmC prequel manga/comic "Chronicles of Vergil" for themselves.

Some of you will remember I used to be quite the custodian of DMC canon back in the day, so for me it's a funny little twist on my former role to provide the board a run down of some external "DMC" media... not to explain how it makes sense and fits properly into a consistent timeline or universe, but to show just how stupid and nonsensical the backstory of rebooted DmC is after all. A lot of talk recently where people try to analyse or explain or understand the motivations and rules and history of DmC, well, I wouldn't bother.

CoV Synopsis:

Like the DMC3 manga, it takes place one year before the game (DmC) .. although hilariously the text actually says "one year later" when it's clearly in the past.

Dante is currently incarcerated in "Hellfire Prison" being tormented by demons (they tease him about being an orphan but apparently don't know he is Spardas son, which is revealed later) at this time he doesn't have Rebellion, it "awakes" along with a pre-recorded psychic voicemail from Sparda which explains he hid the sword inside Dante.. bit more "realistic" than giving two brainwashed 8 year olds demonic swords I suppose. Dante then breaks out of Hellfire Prison killing lots of demons in the process.

Vergil's current goal is breaking Dante out of Hellfire Prison, as he doesn't know Dante has escaped and is running on the myth "no one escapes Hellfire Prison". He blows up a truck of Virility at a free sampling, and Kat and her friends are nearby so get inexplicably arrested as accomplices.

Kat ends up in a human prison. At this point she is still having her "dreams" aka unintentionally travelling to Limbo where a demon torments her. After 2 days Vergil breaks into the prison and talks her into letting him into her dream/Limbo, where he kills the demon, which has apparently been doing stuff to her since she was in foster care. He gives her the full exposition treatment, demons, Limbo blah blah and then escapes via Limbo, leaving her behind because only demons and astral forms can travel through Limbo

He explains that he can create new rifts into Limbo (cuts through reality with Yamato) but can't find existing rifts, which is where she comes in .. creating new ones sounds more useful than finding old ones, but I guess some areas are rift proof so he needs the existing doors?
The demons reasonably take Vergils visit as evidence she is working with Vergil as they assumed, and transfer her to Hellfire Prison.. which is seemingly what Vergil intended all along. Vergil tells Kat to find Dante in Hellfire and then let him in to rescue him/them.

Up to this point Vergil has been playing the mysterious supportive idealistic hero role and Kat has already started to worship the ground he walks on (despite him landing her in two increasingly awful demonic jails) however he gets irritated when she is unable to endure the tortures of Hellfire and calls him before she finds Dante. When she finds out Dante has already escaped, the mention of even Dantes name sends the demons into a killing frenzy and she calls Vergil again to save her.


Arrogantly dispatching the low level demons and at first enjoying being the hero, Vergil is shocked Dante isn't there, and when the powerful "Onyx" demons turn up, he is enraged Kat called him, terrified by the Onyx' reputation. In his rage and fear, he blurts out that there is no way out in the human world, revealing he intended to leave her there to die when he rescued Dante. Kat works this out, but seems to forgive him when he mans up and takes on the Onyx afterall, using that doppleganger trick from his boss battle.

Kat saves them both using her astral powers (which work in Hellfire) and they travel to Hellfires "brain" which seems to work like Bob Barbas, a big digital psychic demonic network. Kat searches the brain for "footage" of Dantes escape, and Vergil finds out about Rebellion and Dante, who apparently used his DT to escape. However in finding this out, they also reveal Dante as the son of Sparda to the demons. Vergil is ok with this, as the demons will locate him quicker than Vergil could solo.

[AND HERE IS WHERE IT GETS REALLY HILARIOUSLY TERRIBLE]

Despite planning to let her be tortured and killed just five minutes ago, Vergil now decides he can't leave Kat behind. He claims it is because he needs her for her powers, but is clearly distressed at leaving her behind, and then kisses her. As the Onyx show up again, he refuses to run and activates his own DT, destroying them for daring to harm Kat. The same guy who was irritated earlier she couldn't hold up under torture is now "KAT? ARE YOU ALRIGHT?", and offers to DT again to rescue them, but Kat says that she could sense with her psychic powers that the DT would consume his humanity if he ever uses it again. ...ok.

They escape a different way (every human captive currently in Hellfire dies in the process), and Vergil muses that their mutual feelings for each other are too dangerous because they might overwhelm him and push him to DT to protect her again, and thus his darkness would consume him. He decides it's for the best that he wipe BOTH their memories, just like Sparda did for him, to avoid that happening.

DmC takes place 3 months later.

What IS it with this Kat girl eh?Both Sparda sons fall for her at the absolute drop of a hat. You want to talk about sudden heel turns, this makes Vergils end of game revelation seem like small fry. He fell in LOVE with her? And if he uses his DT again he'll lose his humanity? And he can selectively wipe memories like Sparda can? Including his OWN memory? Sort of like Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, for demon hunters.

It's also ironic that he is a completely callous ass hat without the character development of caring for Kat, and yet he feels that is preferable to the "darkness" that using his DT risks.

Trivia:
Oddly Hellfire Prison is apparently a giant icy frozen cave in both reality and Limbo, and demons appear in what appears to be their literal forms here, Kat explains that it's one giant rift between worlds.

Mundus' Kyle Rider identitys company is called "Silver Sacks" .. obvious crude pun on Goldman Sachs of course, as well as just general swag $ bags.

Vergil says that psychics like Kat can only leave their bodies in astral form for a short time before they die, so it might throw a spanner in the works as to how she got the blueprint of Mundus' entire building while captive there in DmC




lol


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 10, 2013)

He fears that, if he DT's again and his (alleged) humanity is consumed, he'll forget his feelings for Kat.
So he erases their memories instead.

...to avoid forgetting his feelings....



This is officially Twilight level SHAKESPERIAN wrighting right there


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> GGNOREVTHX Close thread!


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 10, 2013)

Dariustwinblade said:


> He fears that, if he DT's again and his (alleged) humanity is consumed, he'll forget his feelings for Kat.
> So he erases their memories instead.
> 
> ...to avoid forgetting his feelings....
> ...



Soooo Team Dante vs Team Vergil? Can we make that happen?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2013)

Fake Tameem on youtube is hilarious.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2013)

Ninja Theory says it was satire.

Even though they apparently don't know what satire is, were the game actually satire, I'd be insulted by how petulant and pandering it is.  Dig that hole, Ninja Theory.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2013)

dat damage control


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Soooo Team Dante vs Team Vergil? Can we make that happen?



The battle devolves to Fuck YOUs and having bigger dicks...


----------



## DedValve (Feb 10, 2013)

This forum is for intelligent adults to have intellectual conversations. 

Now where's hatif with the measuring tape I bet $20 that my dick is bigger than White Wolfs.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 10, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Fake Tameem on youtube is hilarious.


real tameem on twitter is even more hilarious

"I'm not even mad"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty old but you can see the irrational mentality of journalists thinking that Ninja Theory is the fucking messiah of video games...and DMC fans are to blame for its inadequacies. 




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Ninja Theory says it was satire.



It's okay guys, Tameem was just *pretending* to be retarded. It was always too Shakespearean for us.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with Ninja Theory, DmC was a satire of a video game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, if anything, much like the fps, Ninja Theory's gonna say that the sales will "feel" like 2 million.

Only this time it's Capcom that's gonna have a bitchfit.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 10, 2013)

Replaying dmc4 and loving it.  . DmC makes me appriciate dmc4 so so so so so much.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 10, 2013)

I feel bad for Ninja theory they actually tried to make the design of the new Dante and Vergil just like that of the classic ones

but Capcom "insisted" on them changing the appearance apparently Ninja Theory knew the shitstorm they were in for...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> GGNOREVTHX Close thread!


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I feel bad for Ninja theory they actually tried to make the design of the new Dante and Vergil just like that of the classic ones
> 
> but Capcom "insisted" on them changing the appearance apparently Ninja Theory knew the shitstorm they were in for...



I'd feel sorry for them if they changed the character but made a good game that sold poorly because of Capcom's demands but that isn't the case. They made a shit game that was sprinkled with piss poor characters.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 10, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I feel bad for Ninja theory they actually tried to make the design of the new Dante and Vergil just like that of the classic ones
> 
> but Capcom "insisted" on them changing the appearance apparently Ninja Theory knew the shitstorm they were in for...


Design is 1% of this game's problems. So no reason to feel bad for them.
They failed at whatever they were doing themselves as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2013)

Like many have said, design choices were the least of NT's problems with the game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eip8vU_RRB4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]VkX65h6ORcM[/YOUTUBE]
This review is deserves more views.


----------



## Krypton (Feb 10, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]eip8vU_RRB4[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]VkX65h6ORcM[/YOUTUBE]
> This review is deserves more views.



I fucking love his ghetto black voice acting. Reminds me of Eddy Murphy from back in the days.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 10, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I agree with Ninja Theory, DmC was a satire of a video game.



Clearly DmC deserves to be in an art museum where people can ponder its meaning for hours due to it being such fine art.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2013)

Good review of the game there


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I'd feel sorry for them if they changed the character but made a good game that sold poorly because of Capcom's demands but that isn't the case. They made a shit game that was sprinkled with piss poor characters.



Reception for this game is actually pretty good, and do think its a good game buuuut sales sure are taking the pipe


----------



## Blackfire288 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd give a review of the game if my brother ever rents it on Gamefly, just to see how bad it is. From the cutscenes I saw on youtube alone the story and the characters unimpressive.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 11, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Reception for this game is actually pretty good


lawl, no it's not, it's fucking hated across the galaxy by anyone with a lick of taste.
The only positive reaction is from hipsters who blindly jump on the defense of this game because it's getting a shaft from the fans.

And getting it rightfully so cause it's shit, and we won't settle for it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Reception for this game is actually pretty good, and do think its a good game buuuut sales sure are taking the pipe



I'd say it's reception has been fair.

Decent action games, not decent by DMC standards. Had it been a new IP it would most likely be the type of game I would buy once the price drops to around $30.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 11, 2013)

That guy had a pretty damn good review. subscribing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 11, 2013)

Haven't kept up with the thread so I don't know if this has been posted

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRyN6qUZ9Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2013)

Can never get enough of The Sess regardless


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> That guy had a pretty damn good review. subscribing.



I liked his review. Him being some kinda gangsta egoraptor not so much.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 11, 2013)

True, ego is good. but the guy made good points and tried not to be a douche about it.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> True, ego is good. but the guy made good points and tried not to be a douche about it.



No I agree. I just mean if you take out the part of his speech where he sounds like some white guy trying to be gangsta his style is very much like Egoraptors. Especially the random yelling parts in order to make a joke. You can pick up on it if you've seen Egoraptor's sequelitis stuff. Primarily the one on Mega Man X.

But the review itself was good and I was interested enough to watch the whole thing so I'll give him that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2013)

It's a shame Egoraptor hates real Dante and likes the new one.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed that too. Well, he just doesn't like goofy chars I guess. Not that Donte is a fine example of a serious char.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. Well, he just doesn't like goofy chars I guess. Not that Donte is a fine example of a serious char.



As Jontron put it, he just doesn't like characters cooler than himself.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 12, 2013)

Exactly. It's because he has a three inch penis.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Exactly. It's because he has a three inch penis.



But gais, he sleepz wid hookerz!

But who does have the bigger dick


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 12, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> It's a shame Egoraptor hates real Dante and likes the new one.


pigdisguting.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 12, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> real tameem on twitter is even more hilarious
> 
> "I'm not even mad"



agree 100%.  he aint got nothin on the real tameem.

'Usually the worst creative crimes are made when you?re trying to make a game for someone else ? some perceived demographic that, in all likelihood, doesn?t actually exist.'


----------



## Lulu (Feb 12, 2013)

The super giant is now a white dwarf. Thread


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 12, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> It's a shame Egoraptor hates real Dante and likes the new one.



He does? Wow, I'm really surprised. I thought that he would've absolutely loathe this Dante. Man, his videos are hella funny but I just lost a lot of respect for him.

I don't understand how someone could legitimately like Donte more than almost any other characters I've seen in fiction. 

He acts as if he's a try hard 12 year old CoD player with his horrible dialogue with the succubus(Fuck you) and Mundus(You're an asshole!), has no flare or anything that makes him interesting, lacks the wittiness and fun factor of the original Dante, and has very shoddy character development.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 12, 2013)

^ summed up why old dante better simple and cooly


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 12, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> lawl, no it's not, it's fucking hated across the galaxy by anyone with a lick of taste.
> The only positive reaction is from hipsters who blindly jump on the defense of this game because it's getting a shaft from the fans.
> 
> And getting it rightfully so cause it's shit, and we won't settle for it.



Well that definitely doesn't sound like the response of a fanboy


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2013)

Should we mention that he's just bland and boring to look at?


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 12, 2013)

why is this thread still so active? this game bombed hard, you got what wanted or are you guys still around to see the passengers on the trainwreak burn alive?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2013)

> still around to see the passengers on the trainwreak burn alive?



But of course


----------



## DedValve (Feb 12, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> why is this thread still so active? this game bombed hard, you got what wanted or are you guys still around to see the passengers on the trainwreak burn alive?



Because Rising releases the 19th.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> why is this thread still so active? this game bombed hard, you got what wanted or are you guys still around to see the passengers on the trainwreak burn alive?



Because we still have the DLC to play.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2013)

^^Those comics are the worst thing I ever read.


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 13, 2013)

I love that even the DmC comic is shit-tier compared to the old DMC manga.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 13, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Well that definitely doesn't sound like the response of a fanboy


Err... yes. Yes it does. That's the fucking point. I'm a fan and this game is shit. Capisce now?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 13, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> I love that even the DmC comic is shit-tier compared to the old DMC manga.


No pizza in sight. What a fucking pathetic joke


----------



## Hitt (Feb 13, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> I love that even the DmC comic is shit-tier compared to the old DMC manga.



I'm pretty sure that's a parody.

Surely that's not official.   


Right?

EDIT:  OIC.  It's edited.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like they gave Vergil his DMC3 hair 


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Looks like they gave Vergil his DMC3 hair
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Not in a million yea... in a month.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought it was this hairstyle instead



Oldryoma


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it just me or their not in a million years "DMC 3" Vergil looks like Son Goku from their previous game? Or whatever the fuck they renamed him cause they are not "too asian" at all.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> I thought it was this hairstyle instead
> 
> 
> 
> Oldryoma



It is


*Spoiler*: __ 







The DMC3 hair is most likely a DT related thing (or angel)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

More pandering. Lovely.

And I actually prefer the messy hair, the spiky one looks terrible. They're building character models with clearly western facial builds and putting spiky animu hair and it clashes really obviously, it shows. And not in a good way. Not even in a mediocre way. It almost looks like someone Photoshopped that shit in because of how out of place it looks.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)

More hilarious still would be if they gonna present DMC 4 models as DLC.


Like De-luxoldschoolpizzadontcountonitthisismykindofrainfoolishnessdantejackpot edition.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 14, 2013)

Well whatever... Next week with Rising this game, while I don't think it is that bad, and thread will be in Limbo


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Kishido (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

**repeatedly said that he doesn't care about the new DmC ever since it was first announced*

*Wants people to stop bugging him about it*

*Now he says that his opinion about the issue is pointless**

And he's "defending" the game.


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2013)

Knew what the article was about before even clicking on it.All dude really said was that he hopes people enjoy the game which many people didn't when it was released.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2013)

They are twisting everything  

If you see the whole story with the tweets then you would know he wasnt defending this game. Wow journalists still butthurt i see


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2013)

To be fair the article says jan 15 2013.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 14, 2013)

That reminds me of that Simpsons episode where Homer was suspected in sexual harassment, went on TV to clear everything up and journalists edited the program as if he was confessing.

Hideki: "I don't really like to be associated with this game. If you like it go buy it, if you don't, don't."

Hideki after journalists: "I *snip* really like this game. *snip*...go buy it."


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2013)

^

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kamiya should not be used to fucking guilt people into getting this shit game. 

I know they haven't but it's only a matter of time,


----------



## Amuro (Feb 14, 2013)

LTTP but well this game sure looks good on PC, shame it only has one good weapon and the story is fucking stupid. Boss fights are terrible as are the colour coded enemies smh


----------



## DedValve (Feb 14, 2013)

It's still 30 minutes left in Valentines day before it's over so here's my gift to you all bros!

WARNING: EXCESSIVE AMOUNT OF SOPHISTICATED AND INTELLIGENT SATRICAL LOVE IN THIS SPOILER <3


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Happy Valentines Day





DedValve said:


> WARNING: EXCESSIVE AMOUNT OF SOPHISTICATED AND INTELLIGENT SATRICAL LOVE IN THIS SPOILER <3


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 14, 2013)

Amuro said:


> LTTP but well this game sure looks good on PC, shame it only has one good weapon and the story is fucking stupid. Boss fights are terrible as are the colour coded enemies smh



1. the weapons are all meh to me

2. i like the story because its like a dark mix between They Live and that Slurm Futurama episode

3. I like the boss fights  although i hate that there's only 6 of them whereas most of the original games had like 10

One of the gripes i had was that the game didn't give enough orbs out (had to replay several levels just to buy a few moves)

other than that i like it even if its bombing horribly


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 15, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Err... yes. Yes it does. That's the fucking point. I'm a fan and this game is shit. Capisce now?



I'm a fan too but that doesn't stop me from liking the new game its no secret that it doesn't live up to the original games (AT ALL) but its not like that makes it the "Garbage Pail Kids Movie" of games like people are making it out to be


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

Amuro said:


> LTTP but well this game sure looks good on PC, shame it only has one good weapon and the story is fucking stupid. Boss fights are terrible as are the colour coded enemies smh


Can you really handle those fancy 60 fps?


----------



## Amuro (Feb 15, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> 1. the weapons are all meh to me
> 
> 2. i like the story because its like a dark mix between They Live and that Slurm Futurama episode
> 
> 3. I like the boss fights  although i hate that there's only 6 of them whereas most of the original games had like 10



Eh Aquila is pretty awesome, easily the most fun weapon in the game. I hope they have something similar in 5 or DmC2.

The story just falls apart by the end. They had a novel idea but just executed it terribly. I quite liked Dante by the end but the rest of the characters especially Vergil were just shit.

Games got great art design though i'll give it that. 



Hatifnatten said:


> Can you really handle those fancy 60 fps?



It was tough but i managed just fine with a measly 120 fps.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2013)

They made Virgin into a pussy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't believe people actually think DmC is Shakespearean.
It's baffling.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They made Virgin into a pussy.


everyone really


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2013)

He just got hit the hardest. Bigger dick? You mean bigger pussy.

Having him have Donte fight his own battles and whine and bitch at most things.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

he has a fabulous hat at least.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

I see they transferred that iconic atrocious writing very accurately.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2013)

The perfect summary for anyone who didn't play the game and want to save some money.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, saw that one


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2013)

^

My sides just reached SSS. Why the FUCK are you rep sealed, Hatif.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Can't believe people actually think DmC is Shakespearean.
> It's baffling.



liking it=thinking its shakespearean?

hell i don't even know why people hate the game, or went through the trouble of making a petition that managed to reach the white house....

ninjatheory even went to the trouble of saying that the characters in DmC are actually different characters than the original (not simply a different concept but a different character altogether in a different universe)


----------



## Gino (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 15, 2013)

John Travolta got nothin on him.

Now if we could only put the hat there..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> liking it=thinking its shakespearean?
> 
> hell i don't even know why people hate the game, or went through the trouble of making a petition that managed to reach the white house....
> 
> ninjatheory even went to the trouble of saying that the characters in DmC are actually different characters than the original (not simply a different concept but a different character altogether in a different universe)



No, I mean people actually think it's equal to Shakespeare in themes.
How bout you learn to read?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, I mean people actually think it's equal to Shakespeare in themes.
> How bout you learn to read?



uh oh I touched a nerve well i _was_ going to apologize until i *read* your last sentence.

its not my fault you need to elaborate


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> uh oh I touched a nerve well i _was_ going to apologize until i *read* your last sentence.
> 
> its not my fault you need to elaborate



Not my fault you like shit games.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not my fault you like shit games.



Except the game isn't shit hence why i'm drawn to play it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except the game isn't shit hence why i'm drawn to play it.



If it isn't shit then why can multipage Essays that are valid be written with how shit it is?
I can crush you any time I want with proof.


----------



## Gino (Feb 16, 2013)

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If it isn't shit then why can multipage Essays that are valid be written with how shit it is?
> I can crush you any time I want with proof.



1. because people like to bitch and complain about virtually everything? who the fuck writes essays on games that aren't selling well?

2. crush me? why are we even arguing right now? this whole fucking discussion is pointless


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> 1. because people like to bitch and complain about virtually everything? who the fuck writes essays on games that aren't selling well?



Games are a serious business brah.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> 1. because people like to bitch and complain about virtually everything? who the fuck writes essays on games that aren't selling well?
> 
> 2. crush me? why are we even arguing right now? this whole fucking discussion is pointless


How many lumps?


Sephiroth said:


> Games are a serious business brah.



For real


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

*Old DMC fans:* New Donte fans are upset because you're targeting them for having fun with a game you don't like. Redirect your hatred towards Capcom, fellas.

*New DMC fans:* Old Dante fans are upset because Capcom destroyed a franchise they love and they see you as part of the problem for buying it. Don't dismiss their complaints as being invalid just because you don't see eye-to-eye, please.

Problem solved. Where's my Nobel prize?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Problem solved. Where's my Nobel prize?


Somewhere in here can you find it?

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]SS6AnfdjAck[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]9Q0Jbq0qLMI[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]eip8vU_RRB4[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]VkX65h6ORcM[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]b0a_QlurNZU[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mnAQntvJYP8[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]MM-gEthxX2w[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]mHmSGp6q29E[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]dQkOOFa89Po[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]k9wth1Wk3EM[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]rRyN6qUZ9Mc[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]BuoUfyMUQTc[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]jQp9QttjYCc[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]QHxi3fhRmFs[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]QWRIpdIXUCk[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-M0sxC3I9ik[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]wuj05upk73I[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ft7hlHjZw0c[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ONt4BpSE2-I[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]c3fbZ55O8w0[/YOUTUBE]
Here is your prize.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SS6AnfdjAck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Would be funnier if Revengeance's combat system wasn't so meh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]S5aDI2SnK4g[/YOUTUBE]
It just never ends.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How many lumps?



umm wut?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

This naive apologetic noob is very cute.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 16, 2013)

This thread reminds me of dante...it just wont die. Lol


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> This *naive apologetic noob* is very cute.



how am i a naive noob?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> John Travolta got nothin on him.
> 
> Now if we could only put the hat there..


Ah yes, I forgot to make him FABULOUS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 16, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except the game isn't shit hence why i'm drawn to play it.



Neither do people who read and watch Twilight. Doesn't exactly make it true.


----------



## Gino (Feb 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FRM_zX1XMlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Neither do people who read and watch Twilight. Doesn't exactly make it true.



i'm neither a pubescent girl nor do i watch twilight so there goes that theory


----------



## Gino (Feb 16, 2013)

This thread needs to disappear.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 16, 2013)

Gino said:


> This thread needs to disappear.



What makes you say that its going so well


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

I sense Shakespearean.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ah yes, I forgot to make him FABULOUS



FABULOUS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8AA_W_y9dk[/YOUTUBE]

This is the music while they dance off


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 16, 2013)

Repped.
I mean, seriously, where do you guys find this stuff?
Also, how well is this thing doing now?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 17, 2013)

It's doing as well as a new guy in prison.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I found the music when I saw some "reviews" in youtube. It was recommended.

Its tanking hard.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Somewhere in here can you find it?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i was goign to make a post
but i have to do my homework first
*starts watching*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> i was goign to make a post
> but i have to do my homework first
> *starts watching*



Show me the results of your homework when you are done studying billy


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's doing as well as a new guy in prison.


Dropped soap in the shower during the first week.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2013)

Oz doesn't have shit on Donte's bleeding asshole.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 17, 2013)

duck dicks. woo~oo


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

I just realized that I will miss this thread when it's gonna get locked.

It was the most fun and joy that this section has ever seen.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Dropped soap in the shower during the first week.



i lol'd so hard at this post. Sadly i cant rep you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm fucking dying. Holy shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

DmC thread reminiscence:

First post in the very first thread:


The World said:


> First post wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I hope Spanish drug dealer Dante has a real Devil Trigger in this game.



The edits:











The quotes:



> White hair? Ok, I'm sold.





> That Tameen is genius writer.





> I'd go pretty evil if I lost a hat that nice.





> uglier than twilight





> dog shit>DmC





> oh this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Edge is a perfect magazine to hype this crap.
> 
> AN EDGY MAGAZINE FOR AN EDGY GAME.





> You misspelled Devil may Cry: Devil may Cry.
> 
> Or is it Devil May Cry: Devil may Cry?





> I dunno, only Tameem can comprehend Tameem.





> How did we use to say... " FUCK YOU "


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 17, 2013)

> Dante is a gentleman and a scholar





> Nero isn't Shakespearean or anything though
> Just some peasant level writing.





> More like Dragonball Evolution.





> I wonder if WhiteWolf is so naive he just keeps arguing with trolls or he's confident that he can actually convince them.





> Shut up Gino
> 
> it's right up there with the other DMC stories.





> *Sees dubstep songs on sig*
> 
> Either he is joking or he is just a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)





> Donte is openly gay.





> DMC3 was so bad that he wanted to put the controller down after the first level where you fight only a handful of basic mobs.
> 
> You have to be fucking amazing at video games to actually struggle in that part and call it exhausting.





> Mercy, mercy, mercy. Gaming journalists just take that British punk dick like champs and call it ice cream.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

This got the most laughs out of me, I'm not even sure why. It's so simplistic yet so efficient.

Fuck, this game produced a lot of original content.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 17, 2013)

For some reason I imagine Tameem as Squidward going

Pfft Thespians. They obviously don't understand what true art is.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 17, 2013)

original devil may cry series = last action hero?

....interesting comparison

everything else is hilarious though


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 17, 2013)

I will miss this thread.  Saving all of this before its gone.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 17, 2013)

lulz aside is there anyone here that enjoyed the game even though it wasn't as good as the previous ones? (aside from DMC2)


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2013)

Why is the thread getting locked lol


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Because there's nothing to discuss anymore.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2013)

Nah i still wanna shit on this game and its sales some more


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Then bring on the "fan art"


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> Nah i still wanna shit on this game and its sales some more





Hyperion1O1 said:


> Then bring on the "fan art"



Beating a dead horse.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2013)

It is very satisfactory, Capcom never learn and this time they really fucked up to the point of no return. Fuck em and Tameem too


----------



## Krypton (Feb 17, 2013)

This will stay open because the DLC is yet to drop.

I ask myself this question a few times, what the fuck was Capcom thinking. Pretty they've seen all the hate the game receive.

Or they like oh shit, how can we fix this with the fans.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2013)

They thought they would drive up sales with a controversial decision


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 17, 2013)

Would it be accurate to say the ones that love Donte are the occupy wall street protestors that just want to beat the man? Maybe they think Donte is relatable because he fulfills all their fantasies of taking down the evil corporations.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 17, 2013)

Krypton said:


> This will stay open because the DLC is yet to drop.
> 
> I ask myself this question a few times, what the fuck was Capcom thinking. Pretty they've seen all the hate the game receive.
> 
> Or they like oh shit, *how can we fix this with the fans.*



i'm pretty confident that if capcom releases a new classic devil may cry game as a comeback the sales will increase dramatically due to many people not unlike the ones in this thread that will be excited to see the classic Dante return (even though he most likely was never even going to leave for good) because they hate change.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 17, 2013)

And then they replaced Dante with Donte in every future MvC game.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd actually forgive them for this if they released a PROPER DMC5.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> .



Fuck you edition had me laughing, with the middle finger for a statue.

Capcom those monsters 





Amatsu said:


> For some reason I imagine Tameem as Squidward going
> 
> Pfft Thespians. They obviously don't understand what true art is.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2013)

This is how Capcom will try to fix the situation for DmC2: Fuck Harder and DmC3:A Good Day to Fuck You!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2013)

The World said:


> This is how Capcom will try to fix the situation for DmC2: Fuck Harder and DmC3:A Good Day to Fuck You!




I'd actually buy that reboot compared to the one we have now. Sombrero Dante than Donte


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder what Capcom is going to do next after this colossal bomb?

Are they going to do what Warner Bros. is trying to do with the Green Lantern movie and make a sequel anyway?

Or are they just going to cancel the whole DMC classic and reboot franchise down?

Or maybe Classic Dante will return in a new game (which was going to happen anyway seeing as how this reboot was only meant to be temporary and for fun anyway)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 18, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Because there's nothing to discuss anymore.


I almost wish DmCTOO could be a thing now.

If only we could have both DMC 5 to please our tastes and DmC2 to make fun for another half a year


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2013)

Remember, white hair fixes everything Crapcom.



Give Kat and Mundus white hair too. Give Mundus' dead fetus child white hair too.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 18, 2013)

The World said:


> Remember, white hair fixes everything Crapcom.
> 
> Give Kat and Mundus white hair too. Give Mundus' dead fetus child white hair too.



Give Lilith white hair too. Oh wait..

At least she can have Donte's wig


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> (which was going to happen anyway seeing as how this reboot was only meant to be temporary and for fun anyway)



Who told you any of those things?


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2013)

Fuck that ginger up!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 18, 2013)

Donte should have been a ginger.



So badass.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 18, 2013)

The World said:


> Remember, white hair fixes everything Crapcom.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Kat and Mundus white hair too. Give Mundus' dead fetus child white hair too.



dmc2 dante doesn't give 2 fucks.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Who told you any of those things?



dmc wiki which usually has its stuff right.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHxi3fhRmFs[/YOUTUBE]

Get ready for a ride.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 18, 2013)

Deal with it haters.
 Play UK has spoken
DmC 93 
MGRR 91

See MGRR thread


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 18, 2013)

Capcom's true marketing strategy.



Diet first... then release classic.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 18, 2013)

The World said:


> Fuck you edition had me laughing, with the middle finger for a statue.
> 
> Capcom those monsters



That spongebob one made me lol.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread... Classic. I will miss you guys when its closed.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 19, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> This thread... Classic. I will miss you guys when its closed.



Me too?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Hatiff I heard you bought this game? 
How was it? Lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 19, 2013)

Who told you that


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 19, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Who told you that



I did


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2013)

^ yep. He did.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2013)

Hatif bought it so he could take a shit on it.

Then he traded it in with the turd on top to Gamestop for Revengeance.

Tameem and Gamestop enjoy his shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 19, 2013)

The World said:


> Hatif bought it so he could take a shit on it.
> 
> Then he traded it in with the turd on top to Gamestop for Revengeance.
> 
> Tameem and Gamestop enjoy his shit.


I had the free promo disc which I later threw away. No joking.

Maybe it wasn't such a good idea, now somebody may pick it up and submit themselves to the torture of playing this game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2013)

I want the next DMC to be another reboot. And make Dante a black guy who knows stand up/bar room jokes.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 19, 2013)

Black dante fights  Mondus : the gangsta/ pimp.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2013)

DmC2, The final boss is Raiden. The only way Capcom makes up this series to the fans.



CUT NOTHING! DIE LIKE A BITCH! OLD PAPA SOLID SNAKE IS LAUGHING SOMEWHERE IN HIS GRANDPA DIAPERS!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats fitting because Revengeance is actually really good because its not about flashiness, its about killing things at a break neck pace and not stopping unless you want to die.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 19, 2013)

But you can't play through the game for god's sake... 3/10


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2013)

Because you're playing it wrong.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2013)

i wonder if some people do not realize how sarcastic Kishido is being all these days XD


----------



## Kishido (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm never sarcastic


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 19, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> I'm never sarcastic



Were you sarcastic when you said that?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 19, 2013)

hayden chritansen had more emotion in the star wars prequels than this douche in the cutscenes.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> hayden chritansen had more emotion in the star wars prequels than this douche in the cutscenes.



Wait are we talking about Donte or DMC2 Dante?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 19, 2013)

donte of course.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mondas vs Sanctus, who's the worse boss, gameplay wise and story wise


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Sanctus can actually fight though. Even if it was easy by DMC standards.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 20, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Sanctus can actually fight though. Even if it was easy by DMC standards.



That regenerating shield of his was annoying as fuck though.

tvh Both were meh to me.

Felt kind of weird that the final boss boss in DmC was a fat lex luthor and in DMC4 it felt like i was beating the shit of the pope.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL VGChartz have revised the sales DOWNWARDS


While checking DmC sales figures today I noticed that they are different from what I have in my spreadsheet. My source for sales figures is VGChartz so the only explanation is that they revised them. 

Here are the old numbers.

(PS3)..........Week Ending………Week.......Weekly.........Change
..................19th Jan 2013………...1...........362,982..........N/A
..................26th Jan 2013………...2............86,412.........-76.2% 
..................2nd Feb 2013………...3............43,266..........-50.0%

(Xbox360)... Week Ending………Week........Weekly........Change
...................19th Jan 2013………...1............183,109.........N/A
.................. 26th Jan 2013………...2.............43,406.......-76.3%
...................2nd Feb 2013………...3.............21,982.......-49.4%

Below are the revised numbers.

(PS3)..........Week Ending………Week.......Weekly.........Change
..................19th Jan 2013………...1...........280,135..........N/A
..................26th Jan 2013………...2............71,896.........-74.3% 
..................2nd Feb 2013………...3............35,948........-50.0%

(Xbox360)... Week Ending………Week........Weekly........Change
..................19th Jan 2013………...1............140,869............N/A
................. 26th Jan 2013………...2.............34,490........-75.5%
..................2nd Feb 2013………...3.............17,581........-49.0%

Before the revisions, sales after 3 weeks was 742,129. It is now 580,919.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2013)

The World said:


> DmC2, The final boss is Raiden. The only way Capcom makes up this series to the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> CUT NOTHING! DIE LIKE A BITCH! OLD PAPA SOLID SNAKE IS LAUGHING SOMEWHERE IN HIS GRANDPA DIAPERS!



Why wait there.  Just get Playstation all stars battle Royale for $5 somewhere and have Raiden kill Dante over and over.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 20, 2013)

So, just over half a million?
How much did the other games sell this far in?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 20, 2013)

2 mil for DMC4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

> It is now 580,919.



Ninja Theory: It hurts to live.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

At this point it won't even reach Capcom's new lowered estimation.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Not even the Titanic tanked this hard.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 20, 2013)

Did mass effect 3's ending cause this much discontent or is  Donte on another level?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

ME3 endings didn't went on when the game was just a trailer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

Never have I been so happy to see a game fail.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Wasn't mass effect's ending fixed or something?

I don't see DMC 5 announced to fix the damage done.

































































































Yet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

> Wasn't mass effect's ending fixed or something?



IIRC the Epilogue was DLC. Don't remember if it was free. Probably was. Either way the games were good, just that little aspect.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ninja Theory: It hurts to live.


Actually, Tameem has essentially stated that he doesn't really care about the sales... So, I guess he doesn't care that this game flopped like a fish out of a water. 

Also, while we're on the topic of TamTam... He has now deactivated his twitter account:


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2013)

Tameem Now Cries


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

Proving once again that he was probably told to say all the ignorant shit in order to spout AN ENDGY CONTROVERSY ABOUT THE MOST TALKED DMC GAME EVR.
The job is over and time to end the theatricals has come.

In retrospect that was a terrible idea that ruined everything. Like everything about this game really.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 20, 2013)

THIS JUST IN
CAPCOM HAS HIRED TEAM NINJA TO ASSASSINATE NINJA THEORY

it's all over
except the funerals


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)

That's it man, game over man, game over.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey why not get team ninja to do a DMC reboot?

They's give trish Rachael's tits with DoA's bounciness


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 20, 2013)

tam: i don't care about sales
capcom: you're fired.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bloody Palace available
Weapon Skin pack Available

Game is fixed


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 20, 2013)

Rented the game and I didn't think it was that bad, certainly not good either though. Combat was slow, no lock on was a bitch, enemies were piss easy, bosses were even easier, Devil trigger was horrible, character/enemy/boss designs all sucked, the game didn't even look as good as DMC4 VISUALLY at least not in my opinion. The angel/demon stance system while a decent idea just didn't give me the ready access to my other weapons I had in previous games where I could pull out my desired weapon with a simple button press. The music was damn horrible, I don't think I've heard anybody say they liked the music. I give it a 5./10 overall though as a DMC game it is 2/10.

A friend of mine actually claimed DmC > DMC3 :rofl
Really need to get him to play more than mission 1 of DMC3.


----------



## Gino (Feb 20, 2013)

If only this was real.



Where is this from?


----------



## DedValve (Feb 20, 2013)

Hatif, your sig BETTER be talking about Ninja Gaiden 3 in that comparison to DmC


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2013)

I think it's talking about Rising considering it says 2013.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> Rented the game and I didn't think it was that bad, certainly not good either though. Combat was slow, no lock on was a bitch, enemies were piss easy, bosses were even easier, Devil trigger was horrible, character/enemy/boss designs all sucked, the game didn't even look as good as DMC4 VISUALLY at least not in my opinion. The angel/demon stance system while a decent idea just didn't give me the ready access to my other weapons I had in previous games where I could pull out my desired weapon with a simple button press. The music was damn horrible, I don't think I've heard anybody say they liked the music. I give it a 5./10 overall though as a DMC game it is 2/10.
> 
> A friend of mine actually claimed DmC > DMC3 :rofl
> Really need to get him to play more than mission 1 of DMC3.



Get the SE of 3  Use code Start him out on Dante must die with Vergil fight number 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2013)

Gino said:


> If only this was real.


He did shave though 

When I saw it I immediately thought he had lost a bet regarding the sales of DmC. Then I lol'd


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

It's particularly about Revengence, but it's of no relevance. Nothing can be mentioned in this genre as inferior to DmC. Literally everything is better. Just the thought alone borders on madness.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 21, 2013)

Just read the epic story of Vergil's Downfall... LOL


----------



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> A friend of mine actually claimed DmC > DMC3 :rofl
> Really need to get him to play more than mission 1 of DMC3.



somebody,please. Hold me.i think...am gone...*faints* x_x


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

I fucking love /v/ sometimes.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2013)

*still yet to awake from collapse/shock that DmC>dmc3 * x_x


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's particularly about Revengence, but it's of no relevance. Nothing can be mentioned in this genre as inferior to DmC. Literally everything is better. Just the thought alone borders on madness.



Hold on, you still haven't answered by question good sir, how am i a naive noob?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

The wig BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 21, 2013)

ok i laughed at the wig post


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Hey why not get team ninja to do a DMC reboot?



Team ninja is a soulless waste of space with out Itagaki.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish we could have an edit thread with bald TamTam where we put different hairstyles on him.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

It seems they ripped off Hollow Ichigo for Vergil?s downfall.


Fucken bastards. U insulted Dante, disrespected me....

and ur even ripping of Hollow Ichigo?



U fucken bastards....


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Is virgil's down fall out yet?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Is virgil's down fall out yet?



No, but its leaked on Youtube.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> No, but its leaked on Youtube.



when's it come out


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> It seems they ripped off Hollow Ichigo for Vergil?s downfall.
> 
> 
> Fucken bastards. U insulted Dante, disrespected me....
> ...



They didn't insult Dante, and hollow ichigo wasn't exactly a original concept


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> They didn't insult Dante, and hollow ichigo wasn't exactly a original concept


Saying "Dante is laughable and outdated" isnt a insult...?

And Hollow Ichigo concept may not be original, but that doesn?t change the fact Ninja theory SEEMS to have ripped off Hollow Ichigo.

"Hollow Ichigo isnt original, therefor lets all just forget Ninja theory being unoriginal and rip off the concept of Hollow Vergil from Bleach".

Since other people have murdered, me murdering people isnt that bad.
Because im not the first one to have murdered  

yeaaaaaaaaaah!!!! Its ok for me to murder people!!! Because i wasnt the first to murder people! yeaaaaaah!!!


...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

This game insulted me.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

Tameem's twitter is gone. 

Old news or...?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Saying "Dante is laughable and outdated" isnt a insult...?



It's not its the truth.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

It's more truth that you consider this game hard.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Tameem's twitter is gone.
> 
> Old news or...?


Old but still funny non the less.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's more truth that you consider this game hard.



1. that doesn't make sense

2. it is hard on  its highest difficulty.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Saying "Dante is laughable and outdated" isnt a insult...?
> 
> And Hollow Ichigo concept may not be original, but that doesn?t change the fact Ninja theory SEEMS to have ripped off Hollow Ichigo.
> 
> ...



First of all they werent saying he was old and laughable, they just said people would find it difficult to take Dante seriously outide of japan hence why they gave him a more western design

Second i think your taking the concept of ripping off something too harshly, having an evil version of oneself is used so much that saying that its ripping off a series that also used it is pretty dumb.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 21, 2013)

Ripping off Bleach? it's Nick Simmons all over again.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> First of all they werent saying he was old and laughable, they just said people would find it difficult to take Dante seriously outide of japan hence why they gave him a more western design
> 
> Second i think your taking the concept of ripping off something too harshly, having an evil version of oneself is used so much that saying that its ripping off a series that also used it is pretty dumb.


I take Dante seriously...and i dont live in japan.
Point? What "people" - i thought there was only DMC fans that DmC was supposed to cater to...? Oh right the western causuls.
Again, i dont live in Japan and i am a Dante fan, and i take him seriously.
Dante isnt just a character that doesnttake life to seriously, he can also be very serious when the situation is serious:



They are etnocentric piece of arseholes. "Oh its to japanesy", therefor lets all just dismiss all serious scenes of Devil May Cry.


And having a evil side of you is one thing.
But calling it Hollow Vergil and making him look all white - that is the rip off.

I dont call a fictional character having a evil side a rip off, i call how that is implemented for rip off.
For example it could have been "Vergil?s dobbelganger", but they called it "Hollow Vergil".

Holow Vergil and Hueco Mundo background:


At 1:16 notice the resemblance to this picture:


Hollow Vergil
Background similarity

Pretty confident they ripped off Bleach.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Ripping off Bleach? it's Nick Simmons all over again.


Hey man, his work was in color, he clearly made it first.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I take Dante seriously...and i dont live in japan.



>Character Gets innocent people killed out of sheer laziness

> says that character should be taken seriously


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Ripping off other places is never a good thing to do. You can rip off a general idea such as a evil side of you.

But how this evil side is like is what ur ripping off.

For instances since i love Hollow Ichigo, i thought my fictional character would have a evil side to him as well.

Hollow Ichigo is Ichigos evil side. He was made when Ichigo obtained his shinigami power. Ichigo nearly became a hollow in process.


My fictional characters evil side will not be like this.
The backstory to it is that my fictional character will have double personality.

And that its caused by something.


So i take a general idea "a evil side to a character", and i create that evil side differently. Thus i am not ripping off the source inspiration (Hollow Ichigo).


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Somebody actually found a major glitch in Bloody Palace already: 

But... Apparently it happens in the main game as well, and there's also a glitch with Mundus:


Well, this may be old but this is just a serious reminder that this shit shouldn't even be happening at all, but it is, because of how shoddy Ninja Theory is. Guys, this is what we got. A game that not only has bad glitches, but is also an overall downgrade when compared to the original games. 

It's shit like this that irks me that it got scores so damn high from sites like IGN and such. A game with glitches like this does NOT deserve a 9/10 no matter what.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Not finding glitches in this piece of shit if more difficult than playing the game.

Maybe that way the idea, game is so broken that it's hard to play. Old school.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol Tameem deleted his twitter account


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> It's shit like this that irks me that it got scores so damn high from sites like IGN and such. A game with glitches like this does NOT deserve a 9/10 no matter what.



Skyrim showed that as long as the actual game is good [which DmC is] glitches don't matter in the scoring

also DmC> DMC 4& 2


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh look it's this guy again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Oh look it's this guy again.


Yeah, probably thinking he's trolling hardcore here. Donte level badass


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Rip off subject is very hard to cover. But let me elaborate shortly about it.
When your "rip off radar" catches familiar traits to something in a game such as "Hollow Vergil", you immedtiatly think of Bleach. You see the desert with dead tree (Hueco Mundo), and a "Hollow Vergil". Could this be a coincedence? Yes.
Is there 20% chance (good probability its a rip off) that its a rip off ? Yes

Many games are representations of real world. People see fighting in real life, and create fighting games. Some people make a fight game for a certain sport, Fotball, Boxing etc.
Submarines from what i hear was shaped based on a egg.

So creations that are based on our world = reality, has low probability of rip off.
If i make a fight game - its not a rip off, because is it possible that more than 1 person would have thought "Wow what if we made a boxing video game?!!!".
Therefor telling me "Hey u ripped off Grand Turismo game by making ur racing game!!!" is stupid. Because the idea of making a racing game comes from real world, so the idea of creating a racing game can happen in many peoples head.

But creations, concepts and ideas that arent taken from real world have high probability of rip off.
Example if i made a game about a fictional creature i created call "SoMobileShit" = basically a creature hybrid of shit (dung), a mobile and socks.

And then someone else also creates a SoMobileShit (look above for what this creature is), and puts it into a video game AFTER ME.
THAT HAS high chance of being a rip off. Because people who look at real world for inspirations will not come across the idea of creating a SoMobileShit (a creature hybrid of socks, shit and a mobile).


So my radar is telling me Hollow Vergil is a Bleach rip off. Ofc Bleach has ripped off its ideas from other sources as well.
But right now i am judging Ninja theory, not Bleach.

Herp derp.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Rip off subject is very hard to cover. But let me elaborate shortly about it.
> When your "rip off radar" catches familiar traits to something in a game such as "Hollow Vergil", you immedtiatly think of Bleach. You see the desert with dead tree (Hueco Mundo), and a "Hollow Vergil". Could this be a coincedence? Yes.



Could be they are pay homage/ a shout out, it doesn't have to automaticaly be a negative context


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Could be they are pay homage/ a shout out, it doesn't have to automaticaly be a negative context


It is a negative thing considering that Tameem said that Bayonettas over top story was to "japanesy".
That same overtop style is how Bleach is like:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT1lSf_rMgY[/YOUTUBE]

It is also negative because it shows the concept was taken from somewhere else, therefor they didnt put time to create a more unique and different concept of a evil side.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

The only hardest thing about DmC is getting the energy to pop in the disc again and actually giving a fuck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> It is a negative thing considering that Tameem said that Bayonettas over top story was to "japanesy".
> *That same overtop style is how Bleach is like:*



....Have you ever even played bayonetta?

cause if you had....you'd know how false that statement is


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> ....Have you ever even played bayonetta?
> 
> cause if you had....you'd know how false that statement is


Both of them don?t include much laws or rules from real world.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Both of them don?t include much laws or rules from real world.



Bleach  still has rules and  logic and a serious ness, in  the genre of shonen its actualy pretty tame when compared to its competitors

Bayoneta weres guns as high heels, creats Giant demons out fo fuckign hair, and fights like a stripper.


Nothing in bleach even comes close to that.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Skyrim showed that as long as the actual game is good [which DmC is] glitches don't matter in the scoring
> 
> also DmC> DMC 4& 2


The thing is, this game isn't actually good. It's mediocre at it's best.

And no, DMC4>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Shit >>>> DmC

But if you actually like DmC, then I guess you like it. I question your taste, but that's okay. Stay within the minority who actually likes this garbage.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Who cares where they got their ideas from?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Who cares where they got their ideas from?



I agree. They could've ripped off of Dragonball Z or TTGL or NGE, and their story would still be dreadful.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> The thing is, this game isn't actually good. It's mediocre at it's best.


 But it is good, the combat flows nicely the weapon and grapple system is great, and the enviorments are amazing, it deserves the  8's it got.






> But if you actually like DmC, then I guess you like it. I question your taste, but that's okay. Stay within the minority who actually likes this garbage.


actual the minority is the vocal butt hurt trolls, most people who gave the game a chance said that its actually pretty good.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I take Dante seriously...and i dont live in japan.
> Point? What "people" - i thought there was only DMC fans that DmC was supposed to cater to...? Oh right the western causuls.
> Again, i dont live in Japan and i am a Dante fan, and i take him seriously.
> Dante isnt just a character that doesnttake life to seriously, he can also be very serious when the situation is serious:
> ...



Nothing about Dante should spark seriousness into anyone considering he's basically a 3d anime character

And you do realize hollow is a word that means emptiness right? Hell thats not even new or non cliche about an evil counterpart the only ground that truly stands out is the desert and even then....


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Nothing about Dante should spark seriousness into anyone considering he's basically a 3d anime character



Thats an insult to anime characters.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> But it is good, the combat flows nicely the weapon and grapple system is great, and the enviorments are amazing, it deserves the  8's it got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd agree with most of this - as a stand alone game it's pretty good. I just can't get into it because it's not Dante and it's not Vergil and that will forever be my stance (and I played it from start to finish).

That probably makes me short sighted/narrow minded etc but when I compare it to the games I used to (and still do play) it just doesn't do it for me.

Difference of opinions - I really don't know why this thread is still going. Some people like it (I can see why) some people don't (I can see why).

Well it wouldn't be the internet if folk were mature...


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> >Character Gets innocent people killed out of sheer laziness
> 
> > says that character should be taken seriously



Compared to the 2edgy4u Jackass who unleashed demons across the world, as an attempt of revelation.

But then again the previous games were not written by pretentious Hacks.



> actual the minority is the vocal butt hurt trolls, most people who gave the game a chance said that its actually pretty good.



Yet the game is selling like shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

Too bad most were either casuals or never had played the previous DMC games nor liked the previous DMC games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

^ implying casuals were the ones who bought the game 



Death Certificate said:


> Compared to the 2edgy4u Jackass who unleashed demons across the world, as an attempt of revelation.


 the demons were already there, allowed to prey upon humanity and manipulate them unimpeded, Dante Didn't unleash them he revealed them, now man kind can fight back, if your gonna bash the story try and pay atention



> But then again the previous games were not written by pretentious Hacks.


 your right it was written by 12 year olds who probably would get a kick out of such fine cinema as battle ship and the latest die hard





> Yet the game is selling like shit.


a side effect of the trolls.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Come on now Zen-aku  i think its a little bit unfair to compare it to older dmc's besides 2.
I cannot understand how anyone can find a story fascinating or interesting when you have dante  saying fuck over over like 5 time sin each sentence, thats extremely  immature  and its amusing  because they did that in order to make the game more mature.
The only thing i was curious from story is about dantes mother and sparda and also how the heck vergil turned into evil badass that he is but we alreayd know that from dmc 3.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> But it is good, the combat flows nicely the weapon and grapple system is great, and the enviorments are amazing, it deserves the  8's it got.



Pretty much everything this game does, DMC4 does better by a fucking astronomical unit.  Pretty environments don't mean shit. The environments in DMC4 weren't downright stunning, but they were adequate and environments are not evej the main focal point in an action game. 

A grapple system was not even needed in a DMC game. 

The combat flows much better in DMC4, where gravity _actually exists_ and you don't stay in the air all the time. It's also more difficult than DmC, which was made to be more easy for the casuals who can get SSS comos by simply mashing the attack buttons.

8s and 9s are, in my opinion, reserved for games that show some innovativeness and good ingenuity. This game shows neither. What does it bring to the table that the previous DMC games didn't? Shitty platforming? Oh, the environments?

Hell, what differentiates it from other HnS titles to the point where it actually stands out as being a great game deserving of 9s? It lacks depth in gameplay and the story is shit. To put it at an 8 or 9 is to say that it's actually able to compete with the best of the best. I'm talking about it being able to compete with Bayonetta. A very memorable game that has nothing BUT praise for it. Can you honestly say that this game is on that level? 

Because I can assure you, and I am even willing to bet with you, that by next year, nobody will give a shit about this game. The only people who will are probably the butthurt gaming journalists who suck on NT's dick.


> actual the minority is the vocal butt hurt trolls, most people who gave the game a chance said that its actually pretty good.



Yea, that's why LOTS of people are giving this game 9s and 8s, right? That's also why this game's sales are going so well 

*/sarcasm*

Who are the trolls? A LOT of people that are against this game are dead ass serious about being against it because they're mostly DMC fans who don't like this direction. Yes, some might troll the ones defending this game, but overall, people are NOT happy about their series being defiled. 

See, the Devil May Cry series is popular, and for the fans to see this glitch ridden downgraded garbage version of it is just horrible to them and it leaves such a rotten taste. It didn't help that the fans and the DMC series were insulted by TamTam.

Most of the actual reviews give this game scores as low as 6s and 7s and just call it mediocre. And even though this game got hype and "marvelous" reviews from famous gaming sites and magazines and such like IGN, Gamespot, Game Informer, etc, it has flopped so hard that it's become a fish. Capcom even lowered their sales expectations. 

And while this is speculation, one could say that the creator of this game even removed their own twitter out of embarrassment of how much of a failure this game is.



Zen-aku said:


> ^ implying casuals were the ones who bought the game



Why is it funny? This game was actually meant to appeal to casuals.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Come on now Zen-aku  i think its a little bit unfair to compare it to older dmc's besides 2.
> I cannot understand how anyone can find a story fascinating or interesting when you have dante  saying fuck over over like 5 time sin each sentence, t



never seen a tarentino movie, or any rated R action movie


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2013)

Capcom's intention with DmC was to expand its gamer base. The reboot wound up being the worst-selling in the series, so not only did it fail in its intended execution, it did so in an astronomical fashion. It failed to draw in those desired demographics, and on top of that it alienated many that were already fans of the franchise.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Same shit Same posters. This game is a 5 at best.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> never seen a tarentino movie, or any rated R action movie


There is a difference to portrait  a mature character and trying to make an immature prick  bable mature words.
They tried to force the maturity  into the way dante spoke but it went really downhill since Dante in result ended to sound like an idiot. Maybe they had  good intentions but the execution immo was flawed by far .it seems like they didnt quite understood dantes character from the previous games,besides the joke part.

Also, i do not consider Tarantino movies as good, besides 2  maybe.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Capcom's intention with DmC was to expand its gamer base. The reboot wound up being the worst-selling in the series, so not only did it fail in its intended execution, it did so in an astronomical fashion. It failed to draw in those desired demographics, and on top of that it alienated many that were already fans of the franchise.



Yep. This was a shit decision, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> Pretty much everything this game does, DMC4 does better by a fucking astronomical unit


 not Eviroments, the graple system, platforming, or combos, weapon system



> A grapple system was not even needed in a DMC game.


 and yet  it was added poorly in dmc 4




> The combat flows much better in DMC4, where gravity _actually exists_ and you don't stay in the air all the time.


 thats no diffrent in DmC you have to chain your combos to stay in the air, and over all i dsagree masivly  on the combos flowing better in 4





> 8s and 9s are, in my opinion, reserved for games that show some innovativeness and good ingenuity. This game shows neither. What does it bring to the table that the previous DMC games didn't? Shitty platforming? Oh, the environments?


the weapon system and the Grappel system



> Hell, what differentiates it from other HnS titles to the point where it actually stands out as being a great game deserving of 9s? It lacks depth in gameplay and the story is shit. To put it at an 8 or 9 is to say that it's actually able to compete with the best of the best. I'm talking about it being able to compete with Bayonetta. A very memorable game that has nothing BUT praise for it. Can you honestly say that this game is on that level?


 No DMC can touch bayonetta, DmC isn't a 9 but it is a n 8, to say it lacks gameplay depth is ridiculous,  each weapon feels diffifent, and and  the combos you can pull off are nothing but satisfying, even if you do think its easy, nothing is more rewardign  then using the charkarams to bring in a bunch of enimes then goign to town on them with the osiris ad then gettign that  tipple s



> Because I can assure you, and I am even willing to bet with you, that by next year, nobody will give a shit about this game.


 as is the fate of most hack and slash games, but it really depends  on DLC and the like



> Yea, that's why LOTS of people are giving this game 9s and 8s, right? That's also why this game's sales are going so well


 thats what happens when butthurt assholes bomb meta-critic, its happened before 







> See, the Devil May Cry series is popular,


 not as popular as you think



> Most of the actual reviews give this game scores as low as 6s and 7s and just call it mediocre.


 none of the reveiwers i turst (internet reveiwers included] have given it that low



> And while this is speculation, one could say that the creator of this game even removed their own twitter out of embarrassment of how much of a failure this game is.


 no he removed his account cause people kept trolling him and giving him shit





> Why is it funny? This game was actually meant to appeal to casuals.


most games are, doesn't mean thats who will by it


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Also, i do not consider Tarantino movies as good, besides 2  maybe.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2013)

> No DMC can touch bayonetta, DmC isn't a 9 but it is a n 8, to say it lacks gameplay depth is ridiculous, each weapon feels diffifent, and and the combos you can pull off are nothing but satisfying, even if you do think its easy, nothing is more rewardign then using the charkarams to bring in a bunch of enimes then goign to town on them with the osiris ad then gettign that tipple s



It's not rewarding that is the thing. Getting an SSS in DmC is a joke. In the original series it was incredibly difficult to get even an S, and getting a SSS was a mark of significant achievement. Not to mention, the enemies would rain hell down on you if you ever screwed up, especially in the DMD mode. That doesn't happen in DmC, they are like those fodder on Dynasty Warriors and your Lu Bu with a maxed out weapon.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

"The combos you can pull off are nothing but satisfying"

Casual.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Dat feel of deep combat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's not rewarding that is the thing. Getting an SSS in DmC is a joke. In the original series it was incredibly difficult to get even an S, and getting a SSS was a mark of significant achievement. Not to mention, the enemies would rain hell down on you if you ever screwed up, especially in the DMD mode. That doesn't happen in DmC, they are like those fodder on Dynasty Warriors and your Lu Bu with a maxed out weapon.


Bull shit The tyants, Furys, and Saw guys will bend you over if you make the slightest mistake



Geralt of Rivia said:


> "The combos you can pull off are nothing but satisfying"
> 
> Casual.


 nope.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2013)

The enemies like, stand there...how big of a mistake do you have to make!? Those angel shuriken and Devil Trigger thing should and do make it disgustingly easy.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 21, 2013)

> ^ implying casuals were the ones who bought the game



The game was attempt to gain a new audience, do you even understand the term "casuals"



> the demons were already there, allowed to prey upon humanity and manipulate them unimpeded, Dante Didn't unleash them he revealed them, now man kind can fight back, if your gonna bash the story try and pay atention



Still doesn't take away the fact that Dante caused a global genocide, hell the humans in this game have worst aim than the stormtroppers, how hell would they defend themselves from Demons.



> your right it was written by 12 year olds who probably would get a kick out of such fine cinema as battle ship and the latest die hard



Tameem is that you





> a side effect of the trolls.



Yep trolls affected the sales, and nothing else. 
/Sarcr


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


>


Sorry, but,since when Tarantino became Kurosawa in cinema , how many good movies tarantino made compared to other great film directors ?
 Then again my point stands, NT failed to characterize dante properly,which enrages the most of fans, especially when the creators themselves are not admitting that they did wrong.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2013)

So if I didn't buy this game because I was against the direction I am a troll now? Lol pathetic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Still doesn't take away the fact that Dante caused a global genocide, hell the humans in this game have worst aim than the stormtroppers, how hell would they defend themselves from Demons.


 no he didn't people were still on chat rooms and twitter, headconnon





> Tameem is that you


nope just not a fanboi 







> Yep trolls affected the sales, and nothing else.


dood Metabombing is a serious problem, don't pretend its not a problem


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Compared to the 2edgy4u Jackass who unleashed demons across the world, as an attempt of revelation.
> 
> But then again the previous games were not written by pretentious Hacks.
> 
> ...



Which doesn't mean anything hell alot of good movies for example bomb.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> The thing is, this game isn't actually good. It's mediocre at it's best.
> 
> And no, DMC4>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Shit >>>> DmC
> 
> But if you actually like DmC, then I guess you like it. *I question your taste, but that's okay.* Stay within the minority who actually likes this garbage.



That's a cruel thing to say to someone just because they liked a game, hell it was actually more enjoyable than DMC4.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Which doesn't mean anything hell alot of good movies for example bomb.



allot of good games bomb.



> That's a cruel thing to say to someone just because they liked a game, hell it was actually more enjoyable than DMC4.


Their butthurt cause their  J-rock man crush is gone, but your right all and all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

With players like these, who needs progress?


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Shit on a plate 9/10.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> With players like these, who needs progress?



thank you for expressing your close-minded opinion.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

If you flip the 9 upside down, you get a 6.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Except he played the game I played the game most of us played the game so closed minded? nope...........


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm so closed minded that I own the games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

^Doubt it

You can be willfully closedminded


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 21, 2013)

> Which doesn't mean anything hell alot of good movies for example bomb.



Expect for the fact this game was made to boost sales for the Devil May Cry franchise, since Capcom wasn't happy with DMC4's sales of 2 million. 



> no he didn't people were still on chat rooms and twitter, headconnon



Ok so what happens when these people decide to walk outside....



> dood Metabombing is a serious problem, don't pretend its not a problem



Dude Ninja theory previous games have good scores in the metacritc, yet sold like shit. 



> nope just not a fanboi


You compared this game's story to Tarantino, only a fanboi would do that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Ok so what happens when these people decide to walk outside....


who knows well find out in the sequal, still better then being  cattle





> Dude Ninja theory previous games have good scores in the metacritc, yet sold like shit.


 which shows that hack and slash games  outside of Gow don't sell that amazing, and also shows that NT isn't nearly as abd as you trolls make them out to be.




> You compared this game's story to Tarantino, only a fanboi would do that.


 nice try the only thing close to a comparison i made was the fact that dratiutous swearing doesn't hamper a story or a persons enjoyment of it, i didn't say Derp DmC is like Tarenttino


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Since we were on the subject of ripping off. Do u guys know what kind of game "Darksiders" is?

And when it was released? Allow me to fill you in:
2010,Hack and Slash.

2010, same year that ______ project started.

In Darksiders there is a weapon called crossblades, it?s a shuriken star wep:



Watch all these clips til the attacks are launched and ended for my point:

Aquilla from DmC:

Crossblades from Darksiders:


Charged attack Crossblades:

Charged attack Aquilla:


Darksiders "Hit" attack

Aquilla "Hit" attack


If stealing weapons concepts like this is "ok", then so should pirating of products.

I mean if a game designer put alot of energy and time to create a concept or idea, and he or she made a weapon with very distinct and unique attacks.

And then another company steals the ideas that YOU created.

Isnt that fucked up?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

I liked the game. I can admit the combat isn't nearly as in-depth as people want to make it seem. I watch videos of DMC4 Bloody Palace where dudes just about never get touched, and I realize I sucked ass in the game. In DmC, I can make a combo with every weapon and never get touched on a whim.

The main reason I liked the game, and what most people probably will hate on, is some of the sarcastic dialogue, environments (first time around, when they're new), and how randomly the little nerd Vergil became your most powerful enemy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Since we were on the subject of ripping off. Do u guys know what kind of game "Darksiders" is?
> 
> And when it was released? Allow me to fill you in:
> 2010,Hack and Slash.
> ...



Because Darksiders Invented the Chakram


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Because Darksiders Invented the Chakram


That was not my point. Do you have any intellect in you? If so, then use it so that you can comphrend my point.

Then again your reputation around MGR and DmC thread is "Troll", so not surprised at you trying to ridicoul my argument by making it sound trivial.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, well, what do we have here? Another good skirmish, I hope.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Do you have any intellect in you?





> ridicoul



         .


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> That was not my point. Do you have any intellect in you? If so, then use it so that you can *comphrend *my point.
> 
> Then again your reputation around MGR and DmC thread is "Troll", so not surprised at you trying to *ridicoul *my argument by making it sound trivial.



in Threads where every one is a troll of course the guy using logic is the the one ostracized.

your point is poor, the similarities you see are superficial and darksiders use of a chakram is not original.

and its *ridicule *and *comprehend *if your going to insult my intelligence, you better by god use spell-check before you do it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> .


Honestly i was aware i was misspelling it, its not a word i use alot.

I hoped you?d use your intellect to understand this, and move on, instead of being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 21, 2013)

> who knows well find out in the sequal, still better then being cattle



Until then, Dante has the blood of over a million people.



> which shows that hack and slash games outside of Gow don't sell that amazing, and also shows that NT isn't nearly as abd as you trolls make them out to be.



Ninja Gaiden 2 laughs at this statement


> Today--for a change--Tecmo received a splash of upbeat news. In a brief press release, Microsoft announced that Ninja Gaiden II has sold more than 1 million copies worldwide. According to the publisher, sales figures for the Xbox 360-exclusive action adventure were for all territories worldwide. In the US, industry-research firm the NPD Group reports that the game has sold more than* 412,000 copies in the US as of July 31, generating nearly $25 million*.



Also I like how pointing out your the flaws of your rebuttals equals me being a troll.



> nice try the only thing close to a comparison i made was the fact that *dratiutous swearing doesn't hamper a story* or a persons enjoyment of it,



Problem is that this game fails to make it work


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Honestly i was aware i was misspelling it, its not a word i use alot.
> 
> I hoped you?d use your intellect to understand this, and move on, instead of being a grammar nazi.



and like i said if your going to question my intellect make sure your spelling correctly, also its "allot".


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> alot.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> and like i said if your going to question my intellect make sure your spelling correctly, also its "*allot*".






WhiteWolf, if you "had intellect" you would make sure you were right. If you're not sure about a word, guess what, you're on the internet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Until then, Dante has the blood of over a million people.


 Except he doesn't At no point dose the ending portray what he did as a bad thing, at no point are demons shown slaughtering humanity, if any thing the demons seem scared, and they should be.

Nice fanfic you got there thogh





> Ninja Gaiden 2 laughs at this statement
> 
> 
> Also I like how pointing out your the flaws of your rebuttals equals me being a troll.


 an Exclusive title sold well? color me shocked.

how well did the first and third one sell and their  8  "Special editions"




> Problem is that this game fails to make it work


In Your opinion. It's subjective. I think the swearing punctuates the grit of the world, and rawness of Dante's character, this is how demon stories should be portrayed, not light and fluffy like old dmc. 

But again its subjective.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not subjective if sales plummeted genius. If there's anything I hate, it's people who misuse the words objective and subjective. You are clueless as to how they work - stop using them.

And to top it all off you end it with being a hypocrite:



> this is how demon stories should be portrayed, not light and fluffy like old dmc.



Leave.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> and like i said if your going to question my intellect make sure your spelling correctly, also its "allot".


Having a vast vocabulary doesn?t make you smart. It only means your memory is good. With that logic you could say a computer has allot of intelligence (normal computers).

But that?s not the case. And i don?t need to spell check my words, i am lazy and you obviously know what i mean even if the word is misspelled.

I appreciate the correction though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 21, 2013)

**2 guys pointing out spelling mistakes as a substitute of any sort of argument*

*Both of them misspell words every 2 sentences* *

This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

It is neither alot nor allot. It's "a lot". Fuck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> It's not subjective if sails plummeted genius. If there's anything I hate, it's people who misuse the words objective and subjective. You are clueless as to how they work - stop using them.


 yeah like i said said didn't  tank because dante swore they tanked cause idots metabomed metacritic, some thing that has happened to other games







> Leave.


Make me


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Having a vast vocabulary doesn?t make you smart. It only means your memory is good. With that logic you could say a computer has allot of intelligence (normal computers).
> 
> But that?s not the case. And i don?t need to spell check my words, i am lazy and you obviously know what i mean even if the word is misspelled.
> 
> I appreciate the correction though



You can't try and take a intellectual high ground and then botch your typing like that. It makes you look like George Bush


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> You can't try and take a intellectual high ground and then botch your typing like that.





Zen-aku said:


> yeah like i *said said* didn't  tank because dante swore they tanked cause *idots* meta*bomed* metacritic, *some thing* that has happened to other games



Please stop.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, now even I'm starting to misspell. This shit is infectious.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> You can't try and take a intellectual high ground and then botch your typing like that. It makes you look like George Bush


That?s fine by me. But you wanna know who you look like?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Please stop.



The difference i'm not  trying to come off smarter then any one else necessarily.

That and I may be high


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 21, 2013)

Ah Gaming Department so much for Dmcmc huh just foolish children arguing who can spell better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> That?s fine by me. But you wanna know who you look like?



Mmmm hmmm weak.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok , can we just respect  each others opinions and just end with it, there is no reason to turn this into personal  vendetta or anything alike.
It is true that many like the game for what it is but it also true that  many  (especially older fans of dmc) do not like how this game turned out compared to previous ones,also, its undeniable that the difficulty on the newer one is way easier.

Can we agree with the above or we gonna fight over it for ever?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Mmmm hmmm weak.


It?s mhm, not Mmmmm.

Learn to spell


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ok , can we just respect  each others opinions and just end with it, there is no reason to turn this into personal  vendetta or anything alike.
> It is true that many like the game for what it is but it also true that  many  (especially older fans of dmc) do not like how this game turned out compared to previous ones,also, its undeniable that the difficulty on the newer one is way easier.
> 
> Can we agree with the above or we gonna fight over it for ever?



Problem is that certain individuals have such a hard on about bashing the game even when they are down right wrong that you can't even llegitimately talk about the game.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 21, 2013)

hey shut up LivingHitokiri  I want to see the fight :ho

grabs popcorn


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> It?s mhm, not Mmmmm.
> 
> Learn to spell



I'll Give you credit that Got a chuckle.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I'll Give you credit that Got a chuckle.


PSN credit please , i really want Parasite eve 2 on ps3


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ok , can we just respect  each others opinions and just end with it, there is no reason to turn this into personal  vendetta or anything alike.
> It is true that many like the game for what it is but it also true that  many  (especially older fans of dmc) do not like how this game turned out compared to previous ones,also, its undeniable that the difficulty on the newer one is way easier.
> 
> Can we agree with the above or we gonna fight over it for ever?



You forgot an apostrophe. Therefore, you are wrong.

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

You Grammar Nazi's couldn't even counter the points made.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

hairapos said:


> simply put,the world is a market


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

danm that boss fight was easy once you got his pattern down


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Will getting no hit include the flying part? Anyone try yet?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Serious question, why the hell every demon that dante met called his mother a whore,was she known like that in demon world or what?!


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Serious question, why the hell every demon that dante met called his mother a whore,was she known like that in demon world or what?!



Probably 'cause she caused one of their own to betray them. Or didn't stay with her kind. Or to get Dante riled up. Or all.

I'm sure during or right after slavery whites called any black woman that had sex with a white man a whore.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 21, 2013)

> Except he doesn't At no point dose the ending portray what he did as a bad thing, at no point are demons shown slaughtering humanity, if any thing the demons seem scared, and they should be.
> 
> Nice fanfic you got there thogh



How can releasing demons across the world, to people who have no way of defending themselves against them can be considered positive.
It's not a fanfic, if I'm pointing out the flaw is the story telling.



> an Exclusive title sold well? color me shocked.
> 
> how well did the first and third one sell and their 8 "Special editions"



>Says hack n slash games don't sell well
>Gives an example
>Still ask for more
The only the Ninja Gaiden game that failed in sales, is 3 and due to unnecessary changes that nobody asked for.
Plus isn't it odd that you criticize Ninja Gaiden 2 for selling well for being an Xbox exclusive, yet you praise God of War's sales?



> In Your opinion. It's subjective. I think the swearing punctuates the grit of the world, and rawness of Dante's character, this is how demon stories should be portrayed, not light and fluffy like old dmc.



If it's subjective, then why are there more people mocking the story than praising it?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Probably 'cause she caused one of their own to betray them. Or didn't stay with her kind. Or to get Dante riled up. Or all.
> 
> I'm sure during or right after slavery whites called any black woman that had sex with a white man a whore.


Maker sense indeed,still i feel up for dante getting angry ,calling his mother whore all the the time must left him with a trauma,  but, how the hell Spadra fell in love with an angel, i thought demons find angels ugly and they only like their own kind ?
I guess  somehow Dante and Vergil should've have been born


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> How can releasing demons across the world, to people who have no way of defending themselves against them can be considered positive.
> It's not a fanfic, if I'm pointing out the flaw is the story telling.


 He didn't Release them, They were already there, dante made humanity see they were being preyed upon now they can fight back, get some holy relics mount a offensive.

but  again Dante did not release them, demons were already there killing, and raping and torturing people, and using them as slaves.







> >Says hack n slash games don't sell well
> >Gives an example
> >Still ask for more
> The only the Ninja Gaiden game that failed in sales, is 3 and due to unnecessary changes that nobody asked for.
> Plus isn't it odd that you criticize Ninja Gaiden 2 for selling well for being an Xbox exclusive, yet you praise God of War's sales?


 Part of  why God of war sells well is because it is a must have ps3 game. for the most part hack and slash games never do amazingly well, is what i said not that they all fail.




> If it's subjective, then why are there more people mocking the story than praising it?


Vocal minority, those who are discontent shout the loudest one for the fundamental rules of the internet man.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

a flaw in story is how Vergil described the relationship of a demon and angel as "inconceiveable", but then later into the game Phineas says "Nephilims were the third race".

But they were all hunted and killed O.o.

Doesn?t seem like it was inconceiveable lol.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Which doesn't mean anything hell alot of good movies for example bomb.





Zen-aku said:


> allot of good games bomb.



These are arguments of desperation. What were people told to do upon revelation of the game's release if they didn't like it? Talk with with their wallets. Gamers did, and DmC wound up being the worst selling in the series, only achieving a fraction of the sales 4 did. Most gamers playing it have given it reviews rating it on the mediocre to terrible; the jury is out, the game is a bomb. 



> Their butthurt cause their  J-rock man crush is gone, but your right all and all.



Bashing the original character design? The one Capcom kept slowly creeping in before giving a full on DLC of it? You just keep tripping over yourself. Not to mention, you ignorantly use this as the reason of people's dissatisfaction with the game despite being told far more detailed to the contrary. This is another argument of desperation. You can't adequately tackle the actual arguments so you go on the strawman Tameem and apologetic reviewers and...sympathetic "game journalists" have given.


----------



## DedValve (Feb 21, 2013)

> Vocal Minority
> Game can't even sell a third of DMC4

Oh yeah, Minority all right.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2013)

Has he argued that if you didn't buy it then you can't criticize it yet? I'd love for him to argue that. Because yes, the best way to show your dissatisfaction with a game is to buy it!


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

lol @ taking dat guy seriously


----------



## DedValve (Feb 21, 2013)

If he keeps talking hatif is gonna let the ripper out. Seto Kaiba is just trying to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Serious question, why the hell every demon that dante met called his mother a whore,was she known like that in demon world or what?!



well how would you feel if some one called your mom a whore?



> These are arguments of desperation. What were people told to do upon revelation of the game's release if they didn't like it? Talk with with their wallets. Gamers did, and DmC wound up being the worst selling in the series, only achieving a fraction of the sales 4 did. Most gamers playing it have given it reviews rating it on the mediocre to terrible; the jury is out, the game is a bomb.


 wrong most non butthurt fanboys said it was good, and you can't just pretend that those same butthurt fanbois bombing metacritc had nothing to do with it



> Bashing the original character design? The one Capcom kept slowly creeping in before giving a full on DLC of it? You just keep tripping over yourself. Not to mention, you ignorantly use this as the reason of people's dissatisfaction with the game despite being told far more detailed to the contrary. This is another argument of desperation.


 the major complains are still that they changed dante, again your being ignorant of the real story. and of course  Capcom made a dlc skin of dante, they will make a dlc of any and everything.

 that is still the  major  bit of resentment, because reveiwrs, for sites, magazines  and  guys who post vids on you tube have all weighed in and said the game was good


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Serious question, why the hell every demon that dante met called his mother a whore,was she known like that in demon world or what?!



Most likely (if you look at films especially "The Exorcist")

Demons are known for their foul language insults and even sometimes lying calling themselves the devil, to make them look more cuthroat and ruthless creatures.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> a flaw in story is how Vergil described the relationship of a demon and angel as "inconceiveable", but then later into the game Phineas says "Nephilims were the third race".
> 
> But they were all hunted and killed O.o.
> 
> Doesn?t seem like it was inconceiveable lol.



Probably the thing I disliked the most in the story. Combinations of enemies that hate each other more than anything, stronger than both and the only things able to kill leaders of the demons, yet they're endangered or extinct. But wait, there're more.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku is a troll, clearly. And trolling is reportable, however he's mastered trolling at the level where it actually comes off looking like stupidity rather than malicious intent, so his posts can never be reported.

Clearly a master of his craft.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Morons in Gaming industry say that gamers are to entitled. But when you think about it, fans are promoting a character when they draw art and create stuff of it.
And a character has little value to businessmen. To them it?s a means of getting sales.

And the people who give these businessmen power to have a character that sells, are the fans. Without fans a character wouldn?t be as popular as they are.

So considering this, why is it so wrong for fans of a character to have a say in character changes etc? I mean Capcom doesn?t give a darn about the character Dante, they didn?t want Dante. According to articles they said "If we wanted this we could have made DMC ourself".

The fact that they made DINO behave more like Dante and gave him costumes and a DMC 3 dlc costume just proves my points:
Without fan support a character is a empty shell with no value.


Let?s take Kojima as a contrast to Capcom:
He cares about his characters obviously. Therefor fans should respect his decisions (i do). He hasn?t said "Snake is outdated" or anything like that as far as i am concerned.
Therefor fans opinions have less of value compared to Kojima, because for one he created the characters, and for two he still cares for them.

But Capcom is using Dante as a milking cow...and obviously they dont give a darn about the character.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> wrong most non butthurt fanboys said it was good, and you can't just pretend that those same butthurt fanbois bombing metacritc had nothing to do with it



Sales talk, and the gaming community said this game wasn't worth buying. It wasn't just "butthurt fanboys" that refused to buy this game, it was the target demographics as well on top of what would have been loyal fans had they not engaged an active campaign of derision towards the original series and its fans.



> the major complains are still that they changed dante, again your being ignorant of the real story. and of course  Capcom made a dlc skin of dante, they will make a dlc of any and everything.



Argument of desperation and ignorance, you again go for the easy strawman Tameem and apolgoetics have set up for themselves and intentionally blind yourself to the other glaring faults in with the game such as gameplay, difficulty or rather lack thereof, and poor story structure. As a matter of fact, the desire with DmC as well was to create a more story-driven series. People feel that a close contender or even exceeding the flaw of gameplay is the poor story.



> that is still the  major  bit of resentment, because reveiwrs, for sites, magazines  and  guys who post vids on you tube have all weighed in and said the game was good



Actually a lot of called it mediocre. This is hilarious, you call people butthurt and then you choose to dismiss the sheer number of metacritic reviews from gamers that have given this game a poor rating. You simply are picking and choosing which reviews you want to consider valid and which you do not. The game was critically panned by gamers, this is a fact. I recall you ironically called the people that dissed it "butthurt fanboys", but this seems to be all you've been acting like this entire discussion.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

This is the way to end this thread one last argument that's not really an argument at this point.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

I apologize for my ignorance but who is this  Tameem fellow ?


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I apologize for my ignorance but who is this  Tameem fellow ?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I apologize for my ignorance but who is this  Tameem fellow ?



Head developer of Ninja Theory, the person Donte is rumored to be a self-insert of.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Omg, the dislikes on that video.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 21, 2013)

> He didn't Release them, They were already there, dante made humanity see they were being preyed upon now they can fight back, get some holy relics mount a offensive.



A bloody SWAT team couldn't even shot Kat, what chance will they have against the demons, also Mundus dead, there will be more demons coming out and trying to take his postion which will result in war amongst demons






> Part of  why God of war sells well is because it is a must have ps3 game. for the most part hack and slash games never do amazingly well, is what i said not that they all fail.



And Ninja gaiden wasn't a must have game on the xbox? 




> Vocal *minority*, those who are discontent shout the loudest one for the fundamental rules of the internet man.


When there are more people showing dislike for this game, than there is liking it, you can't call them a minority.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2013)

> I think it would be better if i didn't know, my image for Dante is totally ruined right now
> Just, why ,why would they do that....



Because mahchure is kewl

And plus anime
And Japan
And stuff


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Sales talk, and the gaming community said this game wasn't worth buying. It wasn't just "butthurt fanboys" that refused to buy this game, it was the target demographics as well on top of what would have been loyal fans had they not engaged an active campaign of derision towards the original series and its fans.


 again you contiue to act like th active compagin  of the butturt to hurt the game  had no factor when it did, its happened to other games before, and the Dissonance of the grades the non biased gave it, and those who are clearly butt hurt show it.





> Argument of desperation and ignorance, you again go for the easy strawman Tameem and apolgoetics have set up for themselves and intentionally blind yourself to the other glaring faults in with the game such as gameplay, difficulty or rather lack thereof, and poor story structure. As a matter of fact, the desire with DmC as well was to create a more story-driven series. People feel that a close contender or even exceeding the flaw of gameplay is the poor story.


who are these people site a pure non-biased  Source. and no their is no flaw  with the game play, so what if you find it easy, the combat, weaponsystem, and grappling is all fluid and working, dante moves  with a real sense of momentum.




> Actually a lot of called it mediocre. This is hilarious, you call people butthurt and then you choose to dismiss the sheer number of metacritic reviews from gamers that have given this game a poor rating. You simply are picking and choosing which reviews you want to consider valid and which you do not. The game was critically panned by gamers, this is a fact. I recall you ironically called the people that dissed it "butthurt fanboys", but this seems to be all you've been acting like this entire discussion.


Metarcritic isn't valid most of those reveiws read as people who haven't played the game and they haven't, and that is the fundamental flaw of meta critic.

Professional reviews and and the more in depth game reviews all give it passing scores.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

few more posts


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> A bloody SWAT team couldn't even shot Kat,


 she got shot in the shoulder



> what chance will they have against the demons, also Mundus dead, there will be more demons coming out and trying to take his postion which will result in war amongst demons


Except they closed the portal. so that will be happening in hell away from humanity.

and you can't judge all of humanity's combined military might by police force fodder especially if dante leads the resistance.






> And Ninja gaiden wasn't a must have game on the xbox?


which is why the sequel sold well.


> When there are more people showing dislike for this game, than there is liking it, you can't call them a minority.


 *Vocal *Minority look it up.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Something Something butthurt Something Something Metarcritic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> Something Something butthurt Something Something Metarcritic.



yup i'm just making it up because the negative manipulations of metacritic isn't some that  Developers  have complained about in the past or any thing.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Her shoulder seemed wounded from before the shootout. And if you look at the shootout it?s fucken ridicolous. 

V.I.N.O shoots Lilith in stomach, rests for few seconds (not lookingat scope), then look into scope again and shoots Lilith in head. Shortly after the second shot Swat shoots bullets like fuuuuuck sparing no ammo.

And in middle of all this, Kat doesn?t die.

What bunch of bullshit. Swat waited for second shot before they started firing...What does that tell you?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Her shoulder seemed wounded from before the shootout. And if you look at the shootout it?s fucken ridicolous.
> 
> V.I.N.O shoots Lilith in stomach, rests for few seconds (not lookingat scope), then look into scope again and shoots Lilith in head. Shortly after the second shot Swat shoots bullets like fuuuuuck sparing no ammo.
> 
> ...



did you miss the part  where dante  shields kat with his body and tanks the bullets as he carries her back to the jeep


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> yup i'm just making it up because the negative manipulations of metacritic isn't some that  Developers  have complained about in the past or any thing.



Dat feel of not understanding...........


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2013)

Remember when people bought games 'cause they were fans and didn't even know what critics were?

I remember those days well. Good ol' Pokemon Yellow days.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Pokemon yellow came out on my birthday best bday present eva!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> again you contiue to act like th active compagin  of the butturt to hurt the game  had no factor when it did, its happened to other games before, and the Dissonance of the grades the non biased gave it, and those who are clearly butt hurt show it.



No. This is just you being a hypocrite. You only recognize the favorable reviews as non-biased, but you dismiss the sheer number of regular reviews by regular gamers as being butthurt. The fact is that in doing this you become the "butthurt fanboy" because you refuse to acknowledge what has been laid out in front of you by the gaming community. 



> who are these people site a pure non-biased  Source. and no their is no flaw  with the game play, so what if you find it easy, the combat, weaponsystem, and grappling is all fluid and working, dante moves  with a real sense of momentum.



Again, you only make the criteria of "non-bias" as giving it a favorable review. Anything else is them being "butthurt fanboys" yet again however, this is hilarious irony as your behavior is more indicative of that than anything. There are flaws with gameplay, and issues with character AI, and lack of difficulty which have been repeatedly noted. 

I think this makes it more clear why you want to dwell on the issue of something like Dante's character design, it's the only argument you've really prepared yourself to address and that response to it was juvenile at best. You really can't accept that people had legitimate issues with the game, and spoke with their wallet by making it the worst-selling in the series.



> Metarcritic isn't valid most of those reveiws read as people who haven't played the game and they haven't, and that is the fundamental flaw of meta critic.



Metacritic isn't valid to you only because you do not like what the average gamer has to say about the game. 



> Professional reviews and and the more in depth game reviews all give it passing scores.



There is no criteria for "professional" gamer reviews; what is more is that many are riddled by what are now clear bondages in advertisement and financial backing that regular gamers simply do not have. There is an enormous dissonance between the reviews that average gamer gives this game (mediocre to terrible) and what you consider professional reviews, giving it a near perfect score. Often inconsistent with their other reviews.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> A bloody SWAT team couldn't even shot Kat,



They were assigned to capture and incapacitate her so Mundus could use her as a hostage.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> They were assigned to capture and incapacitate her so Mundus could use her as a hostage.



That's not what he's talking about bro.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Metacritic isn't valid to you only because you do not like what the average gamer has to say about the game.



Even Angry Joe who hated all the characters commented and made some points on how there was some dude (or multiple dudes) spamming different accounts to neg it on metacritic


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> yup i'm just making it up because the negative manipulations of metacritic isn't some that  Developers  have complained about in the past or any thing.



That is the thing, the developers were trying to make a fall guy for the clear lack of success in the advertising angle and sale of the game. The fact of the matter is, the fault lies on the developers themselves. Ninja Theory failed to make a game that attracted the gamers Capcom wanted.



> Even Angry Joe who hated all the characters commented and made some points on how there was some dude (or multiple dudes) spamming different accounts to neg it on metacritic



And we were given indications that positive reviews on the flipside were done in the same manner. Fact is that the jury is already out and I as I stated, sales talk ultimately. This game tanked. I recognize the positive reviews, but I also recognize they are severely outweighed by the negative. Unlike you or the other guy whom is seeking to invalidate the entirety of negative reviews from countless individuals simply because you don't like what they stated.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> That's not what he's talking about bro.



Do explain than brah.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> did you miss the part  where dante  shields kat with his body and tanks the bullets as he carries her back to the jeep


Do you understand the purpose of "trade off"? The swat team did NOTHING and had plenty of time to kill Kat. Their purpose was to do a trade, Kat for Lilith.

Lilith got killed, didnt mundus tell them "If the woman dies, kill the girl"?

No, swat team did not only let Vino shot Lilith in stomach, they also let him take his eyes off the scope for a second, and let him aim again and kill Lilith.

And ONLY few seconds after Lilith was killed did they start firing like hell. And despite the distance between Kat and DINO,and how close Kat was to Swat team, they didnt kill her:

Watch at 3:20 in fullscreen HD.

Alot of shot were fired before anyone shielded anyone.
So yeah it?s buuuuuuuuullshit that Kat survived.


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Do explain than brah.



He's talking about the part where the swat team opens fire after virgin kills Lilith.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Do you understand the purpose of "trade off"? The swat team did NOTHING and had plenty of time to kill Kat. Their purpose was to do a trade, Kat for Lilith.
> 
> Lilith got killed, didnt mundus tell them "If the woman dies, kill the girl"?
> 
> ...



Except it makes perfect sense to try to kill off the two people shooting at you before killing the harmless crippled unarmed girl.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2013)

Am just gonna put this here so i will have a post on last page of this thread. Carry on fellaz.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

yes.......yes he is.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2013)

I find the trend of calling gamers ''entitled'' as some form of dismissive insult funny. In any other market the wants of your consumers is an important thing, it is why they offer surveys at certain restaurants, hotels, tv packages etc. it is why people receive courtesy calls from organisations they have a subscription with. 

When people are buying your product they have a right to talk about what they want but at the end of the day the most they can do is not buy the game as Capcom (or any other company) is legally free to produce what they want. In the end that is what gamers did with the reboot, they didn't buy a product that matches their interest. What was the result? A flop, a flop that shows what happens when you take a dismissive attitude towards the opinions of your customers. 

Good going Capcom, this incident will serve as a constant source of humour much like the Powerglove, 32x and Sega CD.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> He's talking about the part where the swat team opens fire after virgin kills Lilith.



he cant be a virgin bro, he's got a big dick


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Gino said:


> lol @ taking dat guy seriously



Yea, I'm done talking to this guy. I've talked to too many people like him in the past, and I'm not gonna get sucked into a pointless debate with him.

So Zen, the facts are:

-The game's sales bombed so bad that Capcom lowered their expectations

-Many reviews out there rate this game as a 7 at best. 3 at worst.

Now, you can interpret anything you want about how this game failed so bad, but I hope you know that the likelihood of DmC getting a sequel is slim. Very very very very very slim. So I honestly hope you enjoy this game as much as you can. Play the game repeatedly and treasure it. I sincerely hope you have fun with Vergil's downfall in the future. 



godzillafan430 said:


> That's a cruel thing to say to someone just *because they liked a game, hell it was actually more enjoyable than DMC4.*


How is it cruel to say that? To me and many others, this game is about as enjoyable as watching paint dry. Differing tastes or not, legitimately liking this game leads many to question on how many actual works of fiction one has seen or how many other video games others have played. Looking at this game as objectively as possible, it's actually not good at all.

Say for example, somebody's daily dinner consists of raw cockroaches. Wouldn't that make you question their sense of taste? Same thing here. You legitimately like DmC? I really have to question your sense of quality. 

But, in the end, that's your opinion, dude. Not many people agree with you on that, but whatever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No. This is just you being a hypocrite. You only recognize the favorable reviews as non-biased, but you dismiss the sheer number of regular reviews by regular gamers as being butthurt. The fact is that in doing this you become the "butthurt fanboy" because you refuse to acknowledge what has been laid out in front of you by the gaming community.


 wrong i have read plenty reviews that criticized the game, and valued that opinion because the presented the argument in a reasonable and logical way. those same reviews condemed the  butthurt trolls iam talking about, it hasnt been "laid out" because it is a vocal minority pissing in the pot because their mad. Their were threads on /v/ and Gamefaqs planning out their metabombing, you can contiue to pretend its not a fact but your likely part of these wastes of space so its pointless to contiue this argument. go watch angry joes review like godzilla said and open your eyes, it is a very real problem





> Again, you only make the criteria of "non-bias" as giving it a favorable review. Anything else is them being "butthurt fanboys" yet again however, this is hilarious irony as your behavior is more indicative of that than anything. There are flaws with gameplay, and issues with character AI, and lack of difficulty which have been repeatedly noted.


Wrong, as i said i have not rejected all critisim just the clear biased  butt hurt critisim, the multiple "Reveiws" that are nothing more then angry rants and read as though they haven't even played the game



> I think this makes it more clear why you want to dwell on the issue of something like Dante's character design, it's the only argument you've really prepared yourself to address and that response to it was juvenile at best. You really can't accept that people had legitimate issues with the game, and spoke with their wallet by making it the worst-selling in the series.


 Because that's not what happened, and the actual video game critics show that it was a good game that  got  cut out from under it by metabombing.





> Metacritic isn't valid to you only because you do not like what the average gamer has to say about the game.


wrong metacritic isn't valid because multiple times it has been used as tool by angry self entitled gamers to attack games they dont like, Console fanboys, people afraid of change, a game with controversy, hatred of a sucessfull franchise, the entire mass effect 3 ending fiasco and the list goes on, Metacritic isn't valdi fro me for any game, and it shouldn't be for any one who actually knows how that shit works




> There is no criteria for "professional" gamer reviews; what is more is that many are riddled by what are now clear bondages in advertisement and financial backing that regular gamers simply do not have. There is an enormous dissonance between the reviews that average gamer gives this game (mediocre to terrible) and what you consider professional reviews, giving it a near perfect score. Often inconsistent with their other reviews.


1. dmC didn't get near to a perfect score, an 8 is a good game but thats it.

2. Reveiwers are for the most  part gamers, who  get  paid to put their bias aside and and just the game on its own merits, not every one can do it, But this corporate  buy out of every signgel reveiwer ont he web conspiricy to pass of the positive review of games you don't like has always been garbage to me.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Feb 21, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Except it makes perfect sense to try to kill off the two people shooting at you before killing the harmless crippled unarmed girl.


Dialogue between 6 Swat men after Mundus captures their soul:

6 Swat men: Sorry boss for failing.

Mundus: it?s ok as long as you guys are fine. I mean what did i expect? That you guys would actually prioritize the killing of the girl over your own lifes?

6 Swat men: your the best boss. I will nominate you for the best demon employer of the year!

Mundus: I appreciate it. Now let?s have some hot choco with marshemellows. 

Servant prepare *SIX *hot drinks and a vodka for me!


----------



## Gino (Feb 21, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> *
> Say for example, somebody's daily dinner consists of raw cockroaches. Wouldn't that make you question their sense of taste? Same thing here. You legitimately like DmC? I really have to question your sense of quality.
> 
> But, in the end, that's your opinion, dude. Not many people agree with you on that, but whatever.*



_*BUT SHIT TASTE SO DELISH WHO ARE YOU TO TELL ME OTHERWISE!!!!*_


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 21, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

